# The Random Pictures Thread



## sassafras

Sometimes I have just one or two cute pictures to share, and I don't want to start a whole thread for them. So here's a thread for everyone's one or two cute pictures, I'll start.

Maisy fell asleep with her Kong, LOL.


----------



## BassetMixUp

Here's my pup.


----------



## Abbylynn

Cool thread sassafras.  My all time favorite of my youngest Niece with Blu Boy ... both are actually asleep.


----------



## PatchworkRobot

Derp


----------



## sassafras

Bitey-face, LOL.


----------



## Abbylynn

I had to add just one more favorite ... Benny at 4 weeks old with one of my other Nieces ....


----------



## sassafras

It's hard to be a Pip dog...


----------



## Eli-

Eli is 8 weeks old


----------



## Peter77

flying Azawakhs :rockon:


----------



## marie&tessa

First time I saw the girls 'snuggling' (or almost snuggling)










They were both sleeping before I went to take the picture.


----------



## sassafras

Peter77 said:


> flying Azawakhs :rockon:


Beautiful! I have a soft spot for some lovely sight hounds.


----------



## Freya

The Moment they hear the treat bag. This is the look I get.


----------



## Freya

[Quote removed by moderator]

I went to google Vladimir Putin, This face of him, matches lucy face. lol http://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/vladimir-putin-2.jpg

xD wouldnt wanna mess with her with those moves


----------



## Tofu_pup

"You go start the coffee"








"BE my FRIEND!!!"








"Jolly ball...iz stuck!"


----------



## hamandeggs

photo (1) by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Miss Biscuit Fuzzypants outgrew her collar (ahem, she's a year old and we thought she was done growing, but apparently not) so we got her a fancy new one made out of hemp with snazzy stars on it, because she is both a hippie and a patriot. I think it's rather fetching (har har).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

A pic I've shared here before, but so long ago that most of you probably haven't seen it:









Another oldie but goodie:









One more:


----------



## Julee and Embyr

Fell asleep with my best friend's Toller:









My best friend with said Toller, and me with my service dog, Embyr (note her new boots ):










I'll be adding to this thread regularly, lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Sorry facebook friends who have seen this, but it's priceless to me. Shammy has an issue with constantly pawing and smacking us and the dogs with his foot. This is one of those smack downs randomly captured on my cell phone this morning. I am laying on the bed and was crushed by the wrestling that ensued. Sham, smacking Smalls, and Jonas ready to launch in the foreground.


----------



## Julee and Embyr

Friend's Smooth, Billy









Gypsy being a shark:









Bradley being a typical Golden:









Embyr/Gypsy crash!


----------



## PackMomma

Few randoms I can share..

Most recent picture of Cash @ 6 years, and also a pic of Cash first day I got him @ 2 years.

Thumper lastnight warming up our bed (it was a bonechilling -43 C)

And also a couple of the boys the first night I brought Thumper home @ 7 1/2 weeks old


----------



## Damon'sMom

marie&tessa said:


> First time I saw the girls 'snuggling' (or almost snuggling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were both sleeping before I went to take the picture.


Too cute! Would you mind if I asked what breed (s) your Black and tan dog is?


----------



## amyc88

Ahhhh the good life


----------



## amyc88

Can I go to sleep yet mom?


----------



## sassafras

Oh hey there.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Oh hey there.


I swear this dog looks almost human with all the expressions he makes! lol! Too cute!


----------



## sassafras

Abbylynn said:


> I swear this dog looks almost human with all the expressions he makes! lol! Too cute!


Yea, he's a character. If you like that one, you'll love his "Mom, Sit-Stays are DUMB" face:


----------



## workerant

Relaxing under warm, clean laundry.


----------



## +two

Ozzie's 'I'm too sexy for my wrinkles' face.







'Mummie, this car ride is almost over, right?'


----------



## Crantastic

Casper trying to hypnotize me into feeding him (he stared for a good few minutes):










And being a happy boy:


----------



## Julee and Embyr




----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

A friend from work.


----------



## Abbylynn

Get that camera out of here .... NOW! ............


----------



## dagwall

sassafras said:


> Oh hey there.


Haha reminds me of the video you posted awhile back of Squashie trying to open that door.  He mastered that yet?


----------



## marie&tessa

Damon'sMom said:


> Too cute! Would you mind if I asked what breed (s) your Black and tan dog is?


the picture is too dark (I was in a hurry to take it before they moved). She's not black and tan, but brown and light brown. 








She's a husky / golden retriever cross.


----------



## sassafras

dagwall said:


> Haha reminds me of the video you posted awhile back of Squashie trying to open that door. He mastered that yet?


Haha, not yet, but he's still working on it.


----------



## Peter77

my boys will do anything for some snacks


----------



## Subro




----------



## dagwall

Of course today of all days I'm motivated to do a photo dump off my camera and at actually sort (roughly) the mass of Jubel pictures I have. Today is SOPA drama day and my favorite picture site is on strike for the day haha. Oh well I'll do it tomorrow now that I'm all uploaded and sorted hehe. Probably post a few here and make my own dump thread.


----------



## Dobry

Oh _wow_! what a cute basset mix!


BassetMixUp said:


> I like this one because it's Brighton's favorite job. Armrest.


----------



## Cheese

I love all these photos!


































































Sorry, I have a lot of photos lol.


----------



## stacey101

Safe to say Koda hates to be forced to be in water aka a bath...therefore hates to swim , using me as a life raft.


----------



## eeloheel

BONE LEG.


----------



## Abbylynn

Smokey Dokey! .........










Smokey Dokey the second! .......


----------



## hamandeggs

stacey101 said:


> Safe to say Koda hates to be forced to be in water aka a bath...therefore hates to swim , using me as a life raft.


What is that on Koda's head? Is that his hair? If so...hilarious!


----------



## stacey101

hamandeggs said:


> What is that on Koda's head? Is that his hair? If so...hilarious!


LOL sadly...that is hair. I use to work all summer at a kids camp ( circle square ranch) and my dad shaved him ( normally I do) and this is what I came home too :doh: I call it his pom pom haha


----------



## PackMomma

I love this thread lol!

I have a few more to share...

8 week old Thumper helping with the dishes..








Thumper & Cash gettin toasty warm by the fire after a long hike in the snow up in the moutains!








Being sneaky trying to hide under the island waiting for food to fall..








Bed time, his spot..keepin it warm lol








Dinner time..


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sophie Basenji


----------



## eeloheel

Did I ever tell you how smug my dog is?


----------



## Peter77

stacey101 said:


> Safe to say Koda hates to be forced to be in water aka a bath...therefore hates to swim , using me as a life raft.


a nice photo in many ways


----------



## Julee and Embyr

Shadow:









Copper:

















Embyr:


----------



## Dobry

Cool dogs! What mix is the dog in the first pic on the list?



Cheese said:


> I love all these photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have a lot of photos lol.


----------



## Cheese

Mystery mutt lol.

My best guess is coonhound mix. He is VERY houndy.


----------



## sassafras

Sleepy puppy...


----------



## HyperFerret

Saphira & Emerald:

Alright girls, lets get a nice picture.










Okay ... and a goofball shot.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Lucky chipmunk!









Then. A pic of Kit that was posted on her petfinder profile. Overweight puppy, and if you can believe it, she was even more overweight when I got her.









Now.


----------



## Sibe

Giddyup, Mr. Kitty!









Double derp


















Derpin' at agility class


----------



## dagwall

Celebrating January birthdays at doggie daycare today so I had to take Jubel in for his birthday fun. They got him to wear a hat and stay still... I'm shocked. My handsome birthday boy.


----------



## sassafras

I love this thread so much.


----------



## winniec777

I've posted this before so it's an oldy. Still makes me laugh...


----------



## PackMomma




----------



## Abbylynn

Look Mom ... I caught me one! ( Dirty Ratter Face!) ........


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

winniec777 said:


> I've posted this before so it's an oldy. Still makes me laugh...


That one's worth a caption contest! LOL.


----------



## Max and Me




----------



## Doggum

winniec777 said:


> I've posted this before so it's an oldy. Still makes me laugh...


What's she looking at?


----------



## Doggum

Max and Me said:


>


I don't know what it is about this picture but it made me laugh. Perhaps the slight look of guilt in the dog's eyes?


----------



## marsha=whitie

Bryna has two speeds:

GOGOGO









and dead.









"I wear it better than you do." -Callie


----------



## Max and Me

Doggum said:


> I don't know what it is about this picture but it made me laugh. Perhaps the slight look of guilt in the dog's eyes?


Yep..Jake is allowed on the bed but the pillows are mine.


----------



## KaywinnitLee

I LOVE this thread!! So much cuteness...AHHH! Here is a quick one of Kaylee, aka the Snow Beast:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Max and Me said:


>


My god, you stole my Smalls.


----------



## LoMD13




----------



## Tofu_pup

The two least cuddle-y dogs have taken to cuddling together:


----------



## Abbylynn

I'm Soooooo Haaaapppy! ........... chewy bone!


----------



## winniec777

Doggum said:


> What's she looking at?


We were playing ice soccer. She was waiting for me to try to kick a chunk of ice by her - ha! I don't succeed often, not with her eagle eye concentration!


----------



## Charis

Wait for it...











Rawr!











"I must need to sniff this"


----------



## sassafras

Maisy really wants that toy...










"Who dares disturb my slumber?"


----------



## stacey101

I'll add afew more 
oldie of Koda's random sleeping spot (in a moon chair)









from this morning straight out of bed ( excuse my state considering we just woke up haha) he's a bit sleepy giving his paw


----------



## Kibasdad

I'm watching you.


tdhc1 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

I'm not gonna look at you.


fallkiba3 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## +two

Tofu_pup said:


> The two least cuddle-y dogs have taken to cuddling together:


I never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## sassafras

The worm turns...











Silly doggies...


----------



## sassafras

Yea my brothers did this to me back in the day, too...


----------



## PackMomma

Kibasdad said:


> I'm watching you.
> 
> 
> tdhc1 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr
> 
> I'm not gonna look at you.
> 
> 
> fallkiba3 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


Love your Shiba! And I also really love your sig


----------



## Tainted

Some of my two.


----------



## Abbylynn

Wow Tainted - What a beautiful and muscular dog!!!!


----------



## Tainted

Thank you! Which one? Lol.


----------



## Abbylynn

Tainted said:


> Thank you! Which one? Lol.


I guess I didn't read correctly ... oops! Lol! Both of them ... Lol!


----------



## Tainted

Lol, no worries.


----------



## PackMomma

Cheeeeeese!


----------



## hamandeggs

Rough day, Biscuit?


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## AmericanSpaniel

Daisy's snow run


----------



## AmericanSpaniel

Tainted said:


> Some of my two.


The last pic look so....masculine


----------



## Tainted

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Independent George

sassafras said:


> Yea my brothers did this to me back in the day, too...


"No fair! Mooooommmm!"

How big is Squashie now? I can't believe he was the runt of the litter.


----------



## Freya

Woke up from a nap and saw this 








One morning.








Kong stuffin


----------



## sassafras

Independent George said:


> How big is Squashie now? I can't believe he was the runt of the litter.


He has topped out around 85#. I think Shammy (Clove) and Cinnamon are pretty close to him, and Aspen (Nutmeg) is the smallest at around 55# currently.

Here he's doing the same thing to her again, LOL. (Maisy is right around 50#).


----------



## DustyCrockett

A nice shot of me & Tucker on a cold morning.









Tucker drives the lane. He's still working on his slam dunk. This was Christmas day -- it was several degrees above freezing. That's Scout over on the left.


----------



## sassafras

Buds...


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Abbylynn

What you mean YOUR pillow? ......................

















A little softness between all those " Muscular" doggies! Lol! 

AND ....Mom gave me a hair cut today!  .............


----------



## sassafras

Once... twice... three times a lady...











I don't even know how stuff like this happens...


----------



## +two

ICE!?!










. . . (derp)










I can has ice.


----------



## sassafras

Still buds...


----------



## Charis

I shall not pose










Fail


----------



## Doggum

lol. what a cheeky dog!!!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Knowing that Linney (sp?) was Squash's mom, I'm trying to imagine what dad must have looked like (other than huge).


----------



## sassafras

Hehe yea I actually brought a picture of Linney to class one night because no one believed me that his mom was a husky. 

But one of his brothers (Aspen - who was Nutmeg) - stayed smaller, I think around 55#. He looks like a leggy pit. I think nekomi has pictures of him up on the Hoof and Howl Facebook page.


----------



## DenverJackson




----------



## HyperFerret

With my phone's camera, I took this before I had Shep and Tidbit, but seeing how I haven't taken an updated group picture yet, I figured I'd share this one. ...Of course Baby, the black & white BC on the end, had to look down right when I took the picture, lol. >.< They're lined up oldest to youngest. (Except Baby should be between Emerald and Tj. Vet & I hadn't guesstimated her age at the time of the picture.)

L-R: Camillia, Moomoo, Toehuntai, Saphira, Emerald, Tj, Baby


----------



## sassafras

The fam...


----------



## Abbylynn

I got a hair cut too! ...............










I just like to beg! ...............


----------



## stacey101

DenverJackson said:


>


DALMATIAN <3 Beautiful


----------



## comwarrior

hi all :wave:
Atlanta is a YL puppy


----------



## BassetMixUp

Here are two cute ones. I think I'm convinced he has a little beagle thrown in the mix.


----------



## Abbylynn

comwarrior said:


> hi all :wave:
> Atlanta is a YL puppy


OOOOH! .... pretty pretty puppy!


----------



## comwarrior

Abbylynn thanks 
YL amazing breed of dog,! Atlanta lives in Novosibirsk (Russia)
September 2011

today


----------



## stacey101

in love with that pup, what is a YL exactly? i tried doing a quick google run but nothing


----------



## comwarrior

ohhhI'm sorry, :redface: YL = Yakutian Laikas!
genetic type is very close to husky, but nevertheless, they differ. not yet officially recognized by FCI (may be 2015?)
other YL dogs: 

Haana (owner Zhigalova Larissa, Krasnodar Russia)



Eska (owner Emma Gallou France)


----------



## jawds

Climb.


----------



## sassafras

Waiting for ball to be thrown:









Jumping for ball:


----------



## Cindy23323

Who needs ADT when you have this


----------



## stacey101

comwarrior said:


> ohhhI'm sorry, :redface: YL = Yakutian Laikas!
> genetic type is very close to husky, but nevertheless, they differ. not yet officially recognized by FCI (may be 2015?)
> other YL dogs:



Thanks they are beautiful animals


----------



## Sibe

Cindy, I love the soap suds on the nose! Also, ohmygosh FOX!!! So cute! Are those recent pic? Were you caring for the fox?

This morning


----------



## Abbylynn

Are you making me dinner or WHAT!? .............


----------



## Cindy23323

Sibe said:


> Cindy, I love the soap suds on the nose! Also, ohmygosh FOX!!! So cute! Are those recent pic? Were you caring for the fox?


The fox my husband had brought home when he was working in fl. as a baby, he had heard of a breeder there that was going to kill two baby fox kits if he couldnt find them a home. So my husband and a co worker brought the two home. We raised the one up from a small baby, but after we got her up to around 8 months old we let her go live with Loki's breeder Deborah Warrick at St. Augustine wild reserve. I knew she had three foxes, one pair living together and another by himself and she had been looking for a companion for him for over a year because he was so lonely.


----------



## perlita

Wiped out after a morning of playing!


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Subro

'Get out, I'm trying to sleep!'


----------



## Subro

He fell asleep while we were playing.


----------



## Subro




----------



## BellaPup

HyperFerret said:


> Saphira & Emerald:
> 
> Alright girls, lets get a nice picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... and a goofball shot.


OMG - I LOVE these two pics.....I keep coming back to them. Cracks me up every time! Totally awesome.


----------



## BellaPup

Cindy23323 said:


> Who needs ADT when you have this


Oh wow! I love little foxes! What are they like to live with? I've heard they are very cat-like. Oooh...and wolfdogs....be still my heart. You're living my dream-life! 

More fox pics? Maybe? =)


----------



## Abbylynn

Finally got photobucket to work .... A walk in the woods yesterday ....... it was almost 60 degrees and beautiful! ....










After all 3 dogs went for the walk ..... out on the deck .... 










" Can we come inside now ... PLEASE! "


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Tofu_pup

Tainted said:


>


I do believe this picture needs a caption!


----------



## DustyCrockett

Tofu_pup said:


> I do believe this picture needs a caption!











"O'er the la - and of the freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................"


----------



## eeloheel

Girl I'm in love with, looks like Barsky's twin.










Puppy at the same shelter. He wasn't dead, I promise. Was sleeping and I got him just as his eyes opened 










And of course, my Barsky.


----------



## Abbylynn

eeloheel said:


> Girl I'm in love with, looks like Barsky's twin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy at the same shelter. He wasn't dead, I promise. Was sleeping and I got him just as his eyes opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, my Barsky.


Are you going to adopt one of them? They sure are cute!!!


----------



## eeloheel

Abbylynn said:


> Are you going to adopt one of them? They sure are cute!!!


I am dying inside because I can't, I am so in love with Barsky's twin. She is extremely shy and needs a lot of work, and I love her for it; But she's bonded enough to wiggle for me when I come to visit her kennel. If anyone wants a shy red heeler who needs a lot of love go get her and take lots of photos.


----------



## Tainted

DustyCrockett said:


> "O'er the la - and of the freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................"


Lol, I love it.


----------



## Tofu_pup

A morning of snowshoeing:


----------



## Abbylynn

Tofu_pup said:


> A morning of snowshoeing:


Did you get that much snow today? I love snow! I like the pic too! So much fun!!!! 

But while you were in the snow ... we were sunning ourselves this afternoon in 50 degrees! ........


----------



## drzero

wow. cool looking dog. Is the other one (the black and white one) yours too?


----------



## Crantastic

Playing.


----------



## Sibe

>


The one on the left, does she have a retained canine tooth? Looks like 2 canine teeth there?


----------



## DustyCrockett

Sibe said:


> The one on the left, does she have a retained canine tooth? Looks like 2 canine teeth there?


Don't all sharks have multiple sets of teeth?

 sorry couldn't resist...................


----------



## Tainted

Sibe said:


> The one on the left, does she have a retained canine tooth? Looks like 2 canine teeth there?


No, that is just one if his molars. It's the way his head is positioned.


----------



## Cindy23323

BellaPup said:


> Oh wow! I love little foxes! What are they like to live with? I've heard they are very cat-like. Oooh...and wolfdogs....be still my heart. You're living my dream-life!
> 
> More fox pics? Maybe? =)


Foxes are more of a handfull then the wolfdogs, I would never recomend anyone getting one. Yes I guess they're cat like in the way they do what they want not what they're owner is wanting them too. And it is possible to litter box train them but this doesnt always happen. Plus they have a scent gland where they'll let it go off if they're afraid and let me tell you about the smell, its can compare to that of a skunk spraying. But not as bad as getting rid of skunk spray. A few squirts of febreeze will take care of it. They're very hyper, when you hear the expression bouncing off the walls, its litteral with them, she's constantly flying threw the air when she's really happy. When they're upset about something they'll come right over and snip you also. Its not bad if they wanted to do some damage they definately could but it does sting. I believe its just kind of a warning and they think you've been naughty type of correction. 
She steals things too and has a hiding spot. Her fetish is socks, I have three sons, none whom seem to know where the laundry basket in the garage is and that that is where your socks go when they come off. So Roxie of course steals the socks and takes them to her hiding spot. Luckily I know where it is to retrieve them all back behind the entertainment center. She also tries to nest under the living room chair, she will go under it and try to dig up word. I've heard of alot of people foxes destroying they're couches and etc. by doing this. And let me tell you what type of escape artist they are, even at a young age. When we first got her and she was really small we kept her in a puppy cage. I'll post a pic of the cage below, we put it in our kitchen and put her in it the first night and went to sleep. In the morning, I came out and went into the kitchen and there was no fox in the cage. I was freaked out and looked over into the living room where I seen Max all curled up and there was Roxie curled up with him near his tummy sleeping. Look closely at pic 2 and you will see the fox there with Max. She had jumped up and down in her cage so much that she seen it started sliding the plastic tray out of the bottom and once she got it all the way out of the cage it left the opening where the cage slides in and out and she was able to fit threw there. I figured I would out smart her the next night and tie wire around the opening to stop it from sliding out, well she out smarted me again and figured out it was the wire stopping the tray from sliding out and knawed it and did the same thing over again. The third night i went out and purchased some steel wire to stop it and that worked.
We also tried training her to walk on a leash, we bought a harness that would fit her at a very young age (pic 3) and even had her walking threw a neighbor hood nicely meeting all kinds of people but at around 6 months old. I took her out to take her walking one day and we got to the middle of the front yard and she must of heard something, whatever it was I didnt hear it but she flew straight up into my arms and was freaking out and I could feel her heartbeat going 90 miles a min. and every sense then she would never go walking again. 
My biggest mistake with her was when we got her I would take her out of her cage at around 6:00 am when my sons were getting up for school, figured this would be a good time for socializing her with the family to keep her good with them as everyone was up moving around. Anyway that was a big mistake because from that time on she decided, that was her time no matter what to come out of the cage. So on weekends or during summer if you wanted to sleep in then it wasnt going to happen. Because if you were not there to let her out at 6am she would start screaming. And a fox scream is by no means quiet. It also sounds like a baby crying, but amplify that x's 20. 










Pic 2









Pic 3


----------



## Cindy23323

Tainted said:


>


Love this pic


----------



## Tofu_pup

Abbylynn said:


> Did you get that much snow today? I love snow! I like the pic too! So much fun!!!!


It has been snowing since Thursday afternoon. It's still going...


----------



## Abbylynn

Tofu_pup said:


> It has been snowing since Thursday afternoon. It's still going...


Yikes ..... it started snowing early this morning here and it is still coming down real heavy ... such strange weather! .............


----------



## sassafras

Snuggly boy...


----------



## rondo

rondo this morning


----------



## Independent George

sassafras said:


> Snuggly boy...


Gasp! I want one of those!


----------



## Sibe

Today was definitely a day where I thought "And I wanted huskies because....?"









Yup, I washed ONE blanket and this is what the lint screen looked like. Denali is blowing coat. Kaytu is done blowing but they shed all the time anyway. I spent hours dusting, vacuuming, and doing laundry today. If I don't vacuum several times a week the fur builds up fast. The vacuum broke earlier this year and I wasn't able to vacuum for 2 weeks. You could gather piles of fur from the carpet with your toes. I finally broke down and brushed the carpet with an undercoat rake. I was going insane. It worked ok, and it was probably good that I did so as not to completely overwhelm the vacuum when it finally got fixed. I have a Kirby and even that beast gets fur stuck in the roller/head.


----------



## HollowHeaven

And being new here, what better way for you guys to get to know my dogs than showing them at their most derp? xD

Aleu, derpin' it with my glasses:

















Troubles der- uh, well, not really derpin' it









Diesel, derpin' all day, every day' xD























<- Clinging to my friend for dear life xD That face of hers, is a face of raw pain.









This one's a little less derp, lot more deep o-o


----------



## TuckersMom

Tucker waiting for the big game!


----------



## eeloheel

I'd buy it.


----------



## sassafras

Sleepy girl...









Serious Dog is serious.









WHY IS HIS LIFE SO HARD?


----------



## RCloud

ME NEXT!  




























The long haired hippy guy is my husband 














































Her expression is priceless!! xD


----------



## RCloud

Aaaaand three more:




























The end!


----------



## eeloheel

Glad I'm not the only one with a long haired hippy significant other.


----------



## RCloud

eeloheel said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with a long haired hippy significant other.


Long haired hippy guys are the best! <3


----------



## JessCowgirl88

My baby winter, i could just hear her " omg mom you are soo attached to that darn camera! essssh."


----------



## Jpepper

Few pictures of the kiddos.


----------



## sassafras

That dog wallowing in the mud is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Jpepper

sassafras said:


> That dog wallowing in the mud is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


You might just enjoy this photo!!! 









Sure was a mess!!!!


----------



## jkliveng

I love yawning pics


----------



## Pepy311

Dog play is so extreme in photos.


















My girls playing 









I love this dog


----------



## DustyCrockett

Jpepper said:


> You might just enjoy this photo!!!
> 
> Sure was a mess!!!!


Are those Lacy's? Owning a Lacy is on my bucket list.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Pepy311 said:


> My girls playing


^^^Bless this picture. How cute


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Hey are you on the internet?










I HAVE THINGS TO SAY ONLINE.


----------



## Jpepper

DustyCrockett said:


> Are those Lacy's? Owning a Lacy is on my bucket list.


Yes, the red and blue dogs are both Lacy dogs and that white dog is a Bull Terrier! Love me some Lacys!


----------



## JessCowgirl88

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Hey are you on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE THINGS TO SAY ONLINE.



this just made me laugh so hard out loud lol. way too cute!


----------



## Tofu_pup

sassafras said:


> WHY IS HIS LIFE SO HARD?


What's going on with the shaved belly?


----------



## BellaPup

Cindy23323 said:


> Foxes are more of a handfull then the wolfdogs, I would never recomend anyone getting one


Thanks so much for the info and awesome foxxy pics, Cindy! GORGIOUS animal - as well as your wolf dogs. 
I would never, ever consider owning one myself, but I can dream....and live vicariously through you! =)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

JessCowgirl88 said:


> this just made me laugh so hard out loud lol. way too cute!


All that dog wants is to use the computer. Thinking about making her an account here.


----------



## ruca

Ruca, the huskador.























She is the love of my life.


----------



## JessCowgirl88

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> All that dog wants is to use the computer. Thinking about making her an account here.


cuteness overload! lol, maybe she wants to keep up with the modern age, be keep in the loop with info. hehe, that is just so adorable.

@ruca: your dog is sooo cute!!! and very beautiful.











if i dont move.........


----------



## Finkie_Mom

This is basically what happens whenever I sit down... I thought they were supposed to be an independent breed?!?!?


----------



## dagwall

My camera's normal resting place on my desk leads to lots of random close up pictures next to my desk.


----------



## Freya

^ Love your dogs coat!  so pretty and cute


----------



## BellaPup

Okay - yer all forcing me to take yet MORE pics of Bella - and maybe even learn how to properly use my digital camera. 

I'll work on that this weekend <<sigh>>

Thanks a lot.

:fish:


----------



## Jpepper

Finkie_Mom said:


> This is basically what happens whenever I sit down... I thought they were supposed to be an independent breed?!?!?



I miss both of my Finnish Spitz..... Beautiful and intelligent dogs. Are yours ball crazy as well?


----------



## Finkie_Mom

Jpepper said:


> I miss both of my Finnish Spitz..... Beautiful and intelligent dogs. Are yours ball crazy as well?


Actually, only my male is. And he's REALLY ball crazy. The girls can be at times, but I really had to work to get my youngest even remotely interested in playing with toys. Now she's a tug-a-holic (my male is in to tug as well) and likes playing fetch. My newest girl (the one licking my face in the picture) would rather roll over for a belly rub than play, but she will sometimes play fetch with herself and tug with the others


----------



## Slartibartfast

Finkie_Mom said:


> This is basically what happens whenever I sit down... I thought they were supposed to be an independent breed?!?!?


I love this picture. It shows how much they love you.


----------



## Finkie_Mom

Slartibartfast said:


> I love this picture. It shows how much they love you.


Haha thanks!!! They really do seem to love me. It's quite flattering because I never thought another creature would be so interested in my whereabouts (except for my husband, of course!). And now I have three besides him! (Four if you count the ferret... She follows me around, too!)


----------



## sassafras

omg dork









bff 4eva


----------



## msnikki82

He's quite the character


----------



## lauren17

Best seat in the house










Boomer says he's ready to go work in the kitchen with his auntie!










puppies


----------



## Abbylynn

Blu Boy and Dad ....... kissy kissy!


----------



## kaylamyra

Belle exploring the backyard this morning


----------



## trigger_mix

This is how my puppy Trigger likes to sleep after a long day. AND Trigger thinks hes a lap dog while in the car!


----------



## sassafras

They're working on their Vaudeville act.










ETA: And Pip gets some ball action


----------



## Abbylynn

Snoozin ! " ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz "


----------



## Sibe

Playing today


----------



## kafkabeetle

"Someone unravelled all your yarn? Who would do such a thing?"









"Yeah, I think she's buying the sympathetic expression."


----------



## Charis

Went to the dog park...

It was windy and Sierra was none too impressed











The girls had their best recall day yet











On the prowl for something to sniff











I love scritches











Pretty Girls



















Sierra has no idea what to do with the frisbee...


----------



## Sibe

kafkabeetle said:


> "Someone unravelled all your yarn? Who would do such a thing?"


My husband and I both laughed. Look at that cute guilty face!


----------



## Tainted




----------



## kafkabeetle

Sibe said:


> My husband and I both laughed. Look at that cute guilty face!


;p When I found her like that I immediately sprinted to find a camera. Who could get mad at a face like that?


----------



## sassafras

BANANA


----------



## El Tigre

"I am not amused."








Keeping it classy with the Duck.


----------



## Julee and Embyr




----------



## Active Dog

Miko being daddies copilot! 








That hole scared me lol








Miko being beautiful!








Ava being adorable!


----------



## JessCowgirl88

awww such pretty dogs. Thats looks like an awsome place your at


----------



## amosmoses89

I'm thinking of sending this in to Tractor Supply lol











Poor poor tortured puppy










Sisters


----------



## Active Dog

Yeah we were in the saquia national forest on a camping trip. We live in san diego though =)


----------



## Laurelin

Mia had a cute.


happy by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

ARE WE THERE YET?









Ball, GET IN MAH MOUTH!


----------



## Jewelzee94

Smart doggy.









Ruining pictures but making them look good Doggy.









Naughty Doggy! Caught wuth lizard boys!









Or naughty lizard?

Looks like Molly gets to put up with him until Easter when her favorite human can get him.


----------



## JessCowgirl88

OOO, i love sequia national forest and kings canyon, so beautiful. Ive only been there once, didnt camp it though wish we would have. ahh im about 2 hours or so from san diego.

its so hard only being 3 months old.









miss winter


----------



## Abbylynn

Just hangin' round ..........


----------



## +two

I caught you! 









I can still see you. 









Yup, I am still here. 









He isn't too ashamed to stop lovin' on his Lamby.


----------



## KSTollers

Just a few pics of my Tollers.


----------



## KSTollers




----------



## bop

during his mad half hour







after his mad half hour


----------



## naql

Play time!


----------



## Vicky88

KSTollers said:


> Just a few pics of my Tollers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this photo, so cute!.


----------



## Freya

Rockstar was showing his bitey face 







and here are theirs


----------



## Nil

Mid pounce to kill the ball!










Ever try to study when your dog is in the room? It inevitably ends up like this.


----------



## Abbylynn

Please! Please! Please! I can't reach the Birdie Mom! ....


----------



## sassafras

BAAAALLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## kafkabeetle

[Quote removed by moderator]

Colt is such a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Abbylynn

Beautiful picture with the snow coming down and the dogs enjoying themselves so much!


----------



## Avery

I found this one of our Westie and thought I'd post it.


----------



## Fade

my basset hound HAS to be friends with everything in the house. I have worked as a vet tech for 5 yrs now and many times I have brought my work home with me in the shape of kittens and rabbits. HE MUST be loved. He created a special bond with my elderly iguana he always wanted to be next to her. even under the bed he would slowly scoot up to her and just lay there perfectly happy. she grew to enjoy his company its quite cute lol


----------



## Jewelzee94

Fade said:


> my basset hound HAS to be friends with everything in the house. I have worked as a vet tech for 5 yrs now and many times I have brought my work home with me in the shape of kittens and rabbits. HE MUST be loved. He created a special bond with my elderly iguana he always wanted to be next to her. even under the bed he would slowly scoot up to her and just lay there perfectly happy. she grew to enjoy his company its quite cute lol


It's just the opposite it seems here, my Beardie just wants to snuggle Molly since she's a walking water bottle, and he's just like, evil in her eyes or somethin. He sneaks up on her when she's sleepin 

Adorable pic though


----------



## Greater Swiss

After a lot of work, frustration and caution Caeda and my freaky cat Hemi are now pretty good friends:







Love this pic. We actually woke up yesterday morning and Hemi was curled around Caeda's head licking her eyebrow. So cute, wish I'd gotten a pic of THAT!


----------



## Ashleybugl

Ms.Peppa Pig Poodle Mix


----------



## Ashleybugl

Mr.Ozzykins Shar Pei + Boxer


----------



## Ashleybugl

Baby Buddha Belly Great Dane + Olde English bulldogge


----------



## MusherChic

This is a pic of my team and I at a race we just completed today. We ran in the 4-dog class running a little over 4 miles Saturday and today and placed 5th out of 9 teams. We did it in 22 minutes the first day and today we finished with a time of 20 minutes (and something seconds...can't remember them lol).
We had lots of fun with great friends and the dogs ran awesome! 







(From left to right)
In lead are Jacob and Salsa and in wheel are Jazz and Char. This race was kind of bitter sweet as it's Jacob's 2nd to last race (he's 10 years old).  The one next weekend will be his last and then he will be retired to training leaders. It will be weird not having him with me at races and on the trail... :\


----------



## eeloheel

Barsky can't master the 'dead eyes' of the Play Dead quite yet.


----------



## Abbylynn

Ashleybugl said:


> Ms.Peppa Pig Poodle Mix


Wow ... she is really pretty!


----------



## Ashleybugl

Abbylynn said:


> Wow ... she is really pretty!


 Thank you


----------



## MightyAchilles

On a hike with Achille's doggy wifey Ella. 








After the hike.


----------



## Laurelin

I love my dog.


2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


lean by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## meepitsmeagan

[Quote removed by moderator]

My Boxer, Harlow, has a thing for licking drool out of her Saint Bernard friend's mouth. My friends call it "The Drinking Fountain". I think it is nasty. XD Good to know other Boxer's use their tongues in disgusting ways as well.


----------



## meepitsmeagan

Just a few to please the other Boxer lover on here. 








She loves the snow as well.


















Before I discovered the amazing Dog Hoodie










and one more... don't wanna hijack the thread. 









pretty face!


----------



## sassafras

I can't believe I haven't posted this yet. VICTORY


----------



## Laurelin

CUTE by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Independent George

sassafras said:


> I can't believe I haven't posted this yet. VICTORY


I never get tired of Squash pics, but the poor boy looks hung over in this shot.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Independent George said:


> I never get tired of Squash pics, but the poor boy looks hung over in this shot.


How do you think she got him to lay still with the cat?


----------



## Vicky88

[Quote removed by moderator]

Awww, what cute photo's.


----------



## MightyAchilles

Need some more pictures of the little guy. But was inspired by Spicy1's thread on Xerxes.


----------



## sassafras

Independent George said:


> I never get tired of Squash pics, but the poor boy looks hung over in this shot.


Well they had just shared a bottle of wine.


----------



## Vicky88

Holly and her ice-cream toy.


----------



## Sibe

Oh my gosh Vicky.. that face! She's beyond adorable.


----------



## Vicky88

Sibe said:


> Oh my gosh Vicky.. that face! She's beyond adorable.


Awwww, thankyou.


----------



## stacey101

camping, Koda slept in the little darling <3









my sisters easter gift to him...not impressed


----------



## sassafras

stacey101 said:


> camping, Koda slept in the little darling <3


Oh god, I'm dying of cute. I camp with mine, too, and for some reason I think they are SO cute when they are all snuggled in inside the tent.


----------



## sassafras

Oh hey I got this ball.









Finally enough snow for pawprints.


----------



## naql

Tessa!

P3040121 by naql, on Flickr

Break from playing:

P3040119 by naql, on Flickr

Nap time:

P3040128 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Denali is proud. She planted a tomato plant.


----------



## ArlosMom

Arlo modeling his Space Invaders collar from collarmania. It's a little too wide to wear on a regular basis though, should have sized down


----------



## Finkie_Mom

This is usually what happens when I eat:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Went to the beach yesterday and got some good pics.


















Took Kit's friend Gretta along. They're pretty similar looking - Gretta is probably pointer x pit, and Kit is probably pointer x BC. 









Gretta


















Gretta's the speck in the background









Gretta's the blur


----------



## krystina alayne




----------



## Crantastic

GottaLuvMutts said:


>


Sorry to quote images, but this one is especially gorgeous. The colors, the lighting, the reflection in the water, the way the lines of horizon and waves lead your eye right to Kit... this is the kind of image I'd enter in a contest if I took it. So lovely.


----------



## chipinmom

PLAYTIME! Waiting for me to throw the ball lol.








































And AFTER playtime.. Dead to the world lol


----------



## workerant

I got a good one of Kenda yesterday as the sun was setting.


----------



## stacey101

Koda trying to grab a lick of my sisters icecream...i feel bad for teaching him how eatting the cone is much better then licking.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Hello it seems you only left me with ONE toy so while you were gone I went ahead and helped myself to 10 more.


----------



## luv mi pets

follow me








okay








Where did he go?








Do we really have to wait in line for our turn?








You saw a squirrel!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

Crantastic said:


> Sorry to quote images, but this one is especially gorgeous. The colors, the lighting, the reflection in the water, the way the lines of horizon and waves lead your eye right to Kit... this is the kind of image I'd enter in a contest if I took it. So lovely.


Thanks, it was definitely the best shot of the day. I wish I knew of a contest to enter it into. I especially like profile shots that show off the curl of Kit's tail, like this one.


----------



## BrittanyG

Here are a few from December. The PB is my neighbor's dog, the GSD was my foster. The Brindle Idiot Is my hubby's lil man.


----------



## BrittanyG




----------



## Abbylynn

Blu Boy and Leeo Bandit as pups ... almost 6 years ago!


----------



## naql

Here is an old picture of Lizzie as a pup:

IMG_20101017_104440 by naql, on Flickr

She was three months old.


----------



## kadylady

Just a random face shot of my little girl!


----------



## comwarrior

YL puppies born february 5 2012
white-black - "alien-dog"


----------



## perlita

Perlita enjoying the new curtains.


----------



## Avery

comwarrior said:


> YL puppies born february 5 2012
> white-black - "alien-dog"


Stunning! Haha, like a puppy with eyeshadow!


----------



## dagwall

sleeping puppy









sleepy Jubel on the way home from a doggy party


----------



## Avery




----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

comwarrior said:


> YL puppies born february 5 2012
> white-black - "alien-dog"


Yes I will have this puppy.


----------



## Abbylynn

comwarrior said:


> YL puppies born february 5 2012
> white-black - "alien-dog"


Outstanding puppies! Almost made for television commercials in the future!


----------



## comwarrior

*Avery, ThoseWordsAtBest, Abbylynn*:wave: thanks for your attention!
вобщ это был surprising 4 girls 4 boys and interesting colors of a shirt ))
big respect owner Larisa from Krasnodar 
parents this small white tumar, mother haana:









2 more photos
Sweet dream








All


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Both mom and dad are beautiful as well.


----------



## naql

2012-03-09 at 21-19-36 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

naql said:


> 2012-03-09 at 21-19-36 by naql, on Flickr



Awwwe ..... soooo cute!


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Sloth




----------



## sassafras

^^ Oh god I can't stop laughing.


It was a beautiful, sunny day today. I've finally given up on winter and accepted it as one long spring.

FRIENDS









Maisy struttin' her stuff









Sly Pip is apparently making plans in his head









Handsome Squashie


----------



## Abbylynn

We went a walking today around sunset ... as it was soooo beautiful!































It goes on for miles! We love hiking!


----------



## Charis

You hate me don't you? I'm so neglected.











Let me out!











Oh yeah - that's right - I'm on the outside already.


----------



## Independent George

Sloth said:


>


That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## Sibe

Mmm pork!









They both got a Kong the other day. Meat, bully stick shoved down the middle, and frozen solid. Took them over an hour to finish.


----------



## Vicky88

sassafras said:


> ^^ Oh god I can't stop laughing.
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful, sunny day today. I've finally given up on winter and accepted it as one long spring.
> 
> Sly Pip is apparently making plans in his head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful dog!.


----------



## Captain Spaz

Great thread idea! op2:

Lloyd when he was a little guy 








Not so much anymore...:biggrin1:








You can click on them to get them bigger, I'm new to the forums, so I didn't know how to post bigger ones.


----------



## kadylady

There is too much cuteness in my house!!!


----------



## Shame211

This is great! There is a cute puppy costumes community if anybody would like to share pictures of their dogs / puppies in costumes! Check it out! http://www.facebook.com/puppycostumes


----------



## Abbylynn

I couldn't resist .... costumes like this? ........... courtesy of my Neice ......... Leeo Bandit .....











I love this picture!


----------



## sassafras

This picture makes me happy.











Waveherding season has begun.


----------



## naql

Water bottles can be fun apparently:


2012-03-17 at 08-17-43 by naql, on Flickr


2012-03-17 at 08-17-53 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Canoeing anyone??? ...........


----------



## stacey101

Abbylynn said:


> Canoeing anyone??? ...........


LOL Story of Kodas life ! XD

My sister didn't get the memo about all 3 of us rocking the doggy paddle










Super Koda!


----------



## Abbylynn

stacey101 - sooooo cute!!! I love the water myself!


----------



## Vicky88

stacey101 said:


> Super Koda!


Love this!, great shot.


----------



## LAN-LEE




----------



## naql

And here I thought only cats like sunning themselves:


P3170147 by naql, on Flickr


P3170145 by naql, on Flickr

The girls together on the balcony:

P3240154 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Denali still tries to fit in the cat bed









Not quite, sweetheart!


----------



## sassafras

Still friends









BALL









Oh hey









Happy Pip


----------



## kafkabeetle

Bf's family came to visit for his birthday with their 3 dogs.

Sydney with Super-shih-tzu, Sebastian, apparently having the time of her life, lol.









Then we came under fire of his sister's touchable bubbles. Maddie the Maltese was unconcerned.


----------



## kadylady

Sibe said:


> Denali still tries to fit in the cat bed


"I don't think this is mine..."


----------



## Crantastic

Casper, trying to cuddle with Crystal. She won't let him get any closer than that, though!


----------



## dagwall

I just imaging a raspberry sound effect with this and I giggle.


----------



## Sibe




----------



## loyd

Teo maltese


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Trying to watch TV was a joke.


----------



## Crantastic

Not the best pic... but it illustrates how much all of my pets love the armchair! Notice how we've pulled it over in front of the window so they can look out.


----------



## winniec777

LOL - the dogs look a little befuddled as to why the cats got the best spot!


----------



## Damon'sMom

I just love all of these photos. 

New Photo of Damon from Yesterday.
Sitting in the back of mommy's Blazer









Why do you keep looking at me.?









Just woke the kitty up...he is not amused.


----------



## Abbylynn

ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz .......


----------



## sassafras

A pictorial representation of my Saturday so far. Life is good.


----------



## kafkabeetle

A friend visited with her doggy so hiking commenced.









Made a new friend along the way.









BFFs!


----------



## stacey101

Crantastic said:


> Not the best pic... but it illustrates how much all of my pets love the armchair! Notice how we've pulled it over in front of the window so they can look out.


LOL i think I just died alittle


Best car watching spot in town


----------



## Vicky88

Crantastic said:


> Not the best pic... but it illustrates how much all of my pets love the armchair! Notice how we've pulled it over in front of the window so they can look out.


I love this photo, so cute, poor dogs don't get the best seat though.


----------



## workerant

Derp!


----------



## naql

My artsy shot of Lizzie:

P3250160 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

Rainy Day Face


----------



## puppykey1110

i did a portrait of my puppy Goggles with goggles =D she looks so fragile


----------



## Tofu_pup

Recall!








I love this one:









It's official... I'm a hiking junkie.


----------



## Tofu_pup

Life is tough


----------



## shyam.patel94

Can anyone guess or tell me what type of breed this puppy is?!


----------



## Abbylynn

Bomberman said:


> I love this picture i hope you all like it



Awwwwe ... I am in love!!!  I want!!!


----------



## stacey101

His intentions are not clear... XD


----------



## sassafras

LOL... "Koda, what do you want? I can't tell!"


Taking five during a run...


----------



## hamandeggs

Oh hai.


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## BellaPup

Hee hee hee - I'm a HUGE Colt fan! You tell him to let dem chick'ns know who be da boss! (unless Foghorn Leghorn is leading the pack...then, yes - he should run away!)


----------



## workerant

Kenda enjoying her springtime hobby of picking up ticks.


----------



## stacey101

OKay....not Koda...but is pee cup due friday...LOL
random much


----------



## sassafras

I love Colt so much. Look at him looking at those chickens.


----------



## l3lack0ut

I think it's about time I posted a few images of my dad's GSP, Ruger. Besides he was being cute so why not 


























Jazz has a nice Derp face in this one haha


----------



## gwailo

Kanyen is POSESSED by the sun! He's barely seen it in months (the joys of the northwest)!










But the spell was broken and he turned back into one happy pupp!


----------



## Independent George

My dogwalker took this photo of Dilly-Dally and had to share it with me:


----------



## sassafras

Independent George said:


> My dogwalker took this photo of Dilly-Dally and had to share it with me:


Smug mofo!


----------



## stacey101

Independent George said:


> My dogwalker took this photo of Dilly-Dally and had to share it with me:


LOL he looks pleased with himself


----------



## Independent George

stacey101 said:


> LOL he looks pleased with himself


I'm actually a little jealous. She's never that happy when I'm around!!!


----------



## stacey101

Independent George said:


> I'm actually a little jealous. She's never that happy when I'm around!!!


I feel the same way sometimes especially when friends come over he tends to ignor me... -_- 
Oh well


----------



## Cali249

Its all about the spotted tongue.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Lots of beautiful dogs and great pics in this thread but I am especially happy to see some pics of GSPs. I had a GSP growing up and they are my favorite breed. They are also relatively rare so we don't get a lot of recent pictures of them. I have posted pictures of mine, but all of the pictures are old and scanned into the computer so they aren't nearly the same quality as digital pictures.


----------



## Abbylynn

Such a sweet face .... such a little terror! Lol!


----------



## RegiaPutri

HyperFerret said:


> Saphira & Emerald:
> 
> Alright girls, lets get a nice picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... and a goofball shot.



Oh my god, they are hillarious AND adorable!! I LOVE the goofball shot!


----------



## Tofu_pup

Taking a break in the river halfway through an evening of joring:

















I finally managed to get some video of them hauling butt down the trail but I can't figure out how to upload it from my phone. Shame, they had such a GREAT run tonight. Kaki and Oz compete to take lead so we end up going faster, and faster, and faster. I nearly peed my pants it was such a rush!

They are a really great pair. As for Tyler... I don't think it's ever going to happen with him. He's such a slow poke and he'd rather enjoy a sloooowww trot. Kaki ended up pulling him AND the bike.


----------



## sassafras

Well I guess the Pumpkin Pie daddy must have been a pony. That's what his butt looks like anyway.


----------



## sassafras

brb goin' to Dreamland.


----------



## Abbylynn

So There!!!! .......


----------



## skitty56

My 3 dogs


----------



## stacey101

Bed bug! LOL


----------



## swellmomma

This is Delilah the night we brought her home. I need some new one of her now 6 weeks later.


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu's pawprints! I have Denali's pawprint and both cats' prints tattooed on my back and it was time to add Kaytu's. I should be getting the tat this week sometime. I'll be using the middle pawprint.









Kaytu's stained paw. I use food coloring. I also trimmed the fur around her pads.









Snuggle bugs









"You put my harness on and we didn't leave yet  "









Biking


----------



## stacey101

Someone fell out of bed and never woke up!


----------



## Vlad

Here's Samara my year old Siberian Husky playing with my niece.


http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums...0571482360_1086902_3361699_o.jpg?t=1335367608


----------



## kafkabeetle

Sydney's taken to sleeping on my feet while I work, so I put a pillow and blanket under my desk for her.

It appears she's pleased with the new arrangement.


----------



## Sibe

Vlad said:


> Here's Samara my year old Siberian Husky playing with my niece.


Isn't it great how kids LOVE their fluffy tails?


----------



## Slartibartfast

Sibe said:


> Isn't it great how kids LOVE their fluffy tails?



It's also great how most dogs are so patient and playful with kids.


----------



## Abbylynn

Sidewinder Look! ... getting ready to jump straight in your face! ...


----------



## kafkabeetle

Abbylynn said:


> Sidewinder Look! ... getting ready to jump straight in your face! ...


ha! I am very familiar with that face. ;p


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Sibe said:


> Isn't it great how kids LOVE their fluffy tails?


..Not really. They can love with their eyes, but I don't allow people to touch my Elkhound's (or any of the dogs for that matter) tail.


----------



## Sibe

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> ..Not really. They can love with their eyes, but I don't allow people to touch my Elkhound's (or any of the dogs for that matter) tail.


My dogs don't even allow kids near them. They tuck tail and go the other way. Denali will "talk" at them which makes them scream and run away. Great fun for her. Many kids have cried they've been so terrified lol. It's all a game to her, and she wins when they run because it's so fun for her to chase (not aggressively at all).


----------



## stacey101

Abbylynn said:


> Sidewinder Look! ... getting ready to jump straight in your face! ...



thats the look i normally get from Koda when he's done something he knows he wasnt suppose to do


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Sibe said:


> My dogs don't even allow kids near them. They tuck tail and go the other way. Denali will "talk" at them which makes them scream and run away. Great fun for her. Many kids have cried they've been so terrified lol. It's all a game to her, and she wins when they run because it's so fun for her to chase (not aggressively at all).


Hahaha. My poor Jack is so ridiculously tolerant of the world that if any one tries to grab he makes the most mournful face. A face that says "I do not want this, but I cannot do any thing unless my mimi steps in."


----------



## Slartibartfast

Sibe said:


> My dogs don't even allow kids near them. They tuck tail and go the other way. Denali will "talk" at them which makes them scream and run away. Great fun for her. Many kids have cried they've been so terrified lol. It's all a game to her, and she wins when they run because it's so fun for her to chase (not aggressively at all).


Do you have any videos of Denali talking at someone? That would be fun to see.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I have videos of Shambles "talking" but around here we call that bitching.


----------



## sassafras

Sleepy #1









Sleepy #2









Sleepy #3


----------



## LittleFr0g

Hungry Kuma, doing his best to convince me he's wasting away, lol.


----------



## Sibe

Slartibartfast said:


> Do you have any videos of Denali talking at someone? That would be fun to see.


She's been taught to do it on command.


----------



## chipinmom

Bentley meeting the new kitten (Chester) for the first time. Sorry for the crappy pics. Took them with my phone.

Being a good boy..










Creeping closer every time he thought I wasn't looking lol










Just checking eachother out


----------



## stacey101

chipinmom said:


> Bentley meeting the new kitten (Chester) for the first time. Sorry for the crappy pics. Took them with my phone.
> 
> Being a good boy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creeping closer every time he thought I wasn't looking lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking eachother out


Aww, how did they turn out after?


----------



## ~Verano~

GottaLuvMutts said:


> A pic I've shared here before, but so long ago that most of you probably haven't seen it:


I have to say I love this picture! I did the same thing with my dog - put a life jacket on her and went swimming  She was a little scared of the water at first but loved it after being in for a few minutes.


----------



## chipinmom

stacey101 said:


> Aww, how did they turn out after?


It's still slow going. Bentley is a super hyper puppy (8 months) and LOVES to play and jump with any moving thing. The kitten is a bit scared of him at the moment.

But, when they are both being calm, they have their good moments...

SUCCESS!


----------



## a.an

chipinmom said:


> It's still slow going. Bentley is a super hyper puppy (8 months) and LOVES to play and jump with any moving thing. The kitten is a bit scared of him at the moment.
> 
> But, when they are both being calm, they have their good moments...
> 
> SUCCESS!


that's just too cute!

just took a few pics with my dslr


----------



## Miss Bugs

how about some before and after puppy pics? lol 

Gem(shelter pic, 10 weeks)









Gypsy(shelter pic, 4 months)









Gem(now, 7 months) you can really see the GSD in her features now! 









Gypsy(now, 7 months)


----------



## ~Verano~

Miss Bugs said:


> how about some before and after puppy pics? lol
> 
> 
> Gypsy(shelter pic, 4 months)



What a cute puppy!!!!! Shelter puppies make some of the best pets!


----------



## Miss Bugs

isnt she cute? sadly being in the shelter so long(2 months) during the wronge mental periods, screwed her up pretty good, we are working on it, but ATM she will randomly go from letting me touch her for a cookie, to biting instead. one minute I am so proud of how good she is being, the next..*Chomp*. 

her sister Gem, I adopted at 3.5 months, she got a much better start and is very solid and stable now(she did have some food issues when I got her)


----------



## ~Verano~

Hopefully she will come around with time. They are lucky to have you. I rescued my dog from a shelter 8 years ago. She was skiddish at first and a little nippy but now she is as hyper and friendly as ever!!! Sometimes she is a little too hyper! It just took time to train her and get her used to our home. I think the hardest part was introducing her to our german shepherd at the time... who was very protective of our home...It all turned out pretty well though. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Adrienna

Just a couple from my nutcase today while at the park.


----------



## Miss Bugs

few more randoms of my crew

Rusty









Gem









Misty









Gem and Gyp









Baby dog showing off how small she is..she is a full grown Toller, 6 years old...17" tall and 27lbs..and pint size compared to 7 month old Gyp who is 20 1/4" tall and 33lbs or Gem who is 21" tall and 40lbs









baby dog









Happy and Gypsy


----------



## sassafras

Friends who play together, stay together.


----------



## Rugersmom




----------



## Abbylynn

a.an said:


> that's just too cute!
> 
> just took a few pics with my dslr


Too cute! The little white dog ... what is their name? .... Looks soooo much like Leeo to me.  I love it!


----------



## LittleFr0g

Love those pics sassafras! They look like they're having a ton of fun!


----------



## Sibe

We are so bored, let us out!!


----------



## Nuggets

A picture of Nugget from the weekend... "tasting" the wild.










And a more sophisticated picture.









She's 17 weeks and 30~ lbs. Lots of muscle! Up to my knee, so maybe 14 inches at the withers? 

edit: that's ragwort in the first picture, which is indeed toxic to dogs, but she did NOT eat the plant.


----------



## Sibe

Bitey face!


----------



## Rose84

Oh, the first picture is so sweet...  on the second they look very dangerous


----------



## FrenchBasset

Hello everyone,

The photos here are awesome. I'll share some from my side too 

Charly and his puppy bed.. photos taken at 2 months old and 2 years old respectively.. 
As you see he has outgrown the tiny bed, but it is still his favourite.. he will squeeze himself to fit in, and sleep till it is no longer nice, then he move to his grown up bed.. 

Thanks!!


----------



## kadylady

^^He is soo cute!! Love love love the ears!!


----------



## Borzoifan

this is my aunties Labrador rosebud


----------



## stacey101

FrenchBasset said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The photos here are awesome. I'll share some from my side too
> 
> Charly and his puppy bed.. photos taken at 2 months old and 2 years old respectively..
> As you see he has outgrown the tiny bed, but it is still his favourite.. he will squeeze himself to fit in, and sleep till it is no longer nice, then he move to his grown up bed..
> 
> Thanks!!



LOL its funny how they always seem to choose the smaller beds


----------



## kafkabeetle

ha, when my parents first got their lab (he was an adult dog) he tried so hard to fit into their previous JRT's bed that he tore it right down the seams. I wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## FrenchBasset

yeah.. he was soooo cute as a puppy.. everything was out of propotions.. Now he is all grown up, sweet as always but how I miss the pinky paws and that puppy face.. I don't miss the 'puppy walk' though, it took forever for a short walk around the block, he needed to meet everything/everyone, and lying down with the 'I've done with walking for today's face.. 
oh yeah, he sure loves the tiny bed.. he still has his "puppy blanket" from the breeder, which was meant to carry his mother's scent.. of course it has been washed too many times by now 
And pup or not, he still has his own dramatic ways of sleeping... bol


----------



## Abbylynn

Speaking of sleeping .... Lol! I found this while I was eating dinner ...


----------



## dagwall

Ahh looks like Eddee is fitting right in with Abbylynn. Very cute.


----------



## FrenchBasset

So sweet!!


----------



## Vicky88

FrenchBasset said:


> yeah.. he was soooo cute as a puppy.. everything was out of propotions.. Now he is all grown up, sweet as always but how I miss the pinky paws and that puppy face.. I don't miss the 'puppy walk' though, it took forever for a short walk around the block, he needed to meet everything/everyone, and lying down with the 'I've done with walking for today's face..
> oh yeah, he sure loves the tiny bed.. he still has his "puppy blanket" from the breeder, which was meant to carry his mother's scent.. of course it has been washed too many times by now
> And pup or not, he still has his own dramatic ways of sleeping... bol


That's how Holly sleeps on her back, how sweet that he tries to fit in his puppy bed.


----------



## HyperFerret

These are crummy cell phone pics, sorry. They were also really dark so I tried to make them more viewable.

Emerald and Amber (cat). They were doing this for about 15 minutes. These 3 pic were the best.


----------



## meepitsmeagan

Harlow gets so sad when friends don't want to play anymore... They get tired and go lay down and she like bounces on them and then looks at me like "Mom, why aren't they playing?!" She has two speeds, sleeping or a zoomie. Haha.

Oh, and you aren't alone in the chicken obsession, either...


----------



## v6pony

Here is my one of my babies - Rocky.


----------



## Abbylynn

Say " Stay!!! " ....


----------



## workerant

stacey101 said:


> LOL its funny how they always seem to choose the smaller beds


:wave: Moe the 60-pound hound mutt stuffing himself in my 24-pound dog's bed:


----------



## Abbylynn

workerant said:


> :wave: Moe the 60-pound hound mutt stuffing himself in my 24-pound dog's bed:


Lol! Soo cute!

What Blu Boy thinks about the whole situation at my house! ......


----------



## stacey101

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! Soo cute!
> 
> What Blu Boy thinks about the whole situation at my house! ......


wooahh he looks so different! handsome boy <3

*"my lion, hunting on the plains of Africa impression"*


----------



## FrenchBasset

love pictures of dogs on their back.. always so funny and cute at the same time..


----------



## FrenchBasset

Moe is too cute.. he must still think of himself as a puppy!!


----------



## Crantastic

Casper chilling on my bed:


----------



## PackMomma

Some recent ones of the boys..


----------



## Crantastic

I was playing with six-week-old cocker spaniel pups today! This was my favorite picture from the day:


----------



## Rhombus

Schnapps the velcro kitty photobombed Hughey!


----------



## Abbylynn

When can we go out Mom?


----------



## Sibe

LOL that guy on tv faceplanted, did you see?!









Bird watching









Denali yelled at Diesel because he was whining and fussing. She snapped at him and he laid down and sulked. Poor guy. Good girl, Nali!









I can't remember if I posted these two..
Snuggles









Baby brothers are so annoying!


----------



## Avie

This is a fun thread


----------



## +two

Tyler when I got home from work yesterday. 

"I misses yous sooooo much!"


----------



## winniec777

Yogurt love.


----------



## Tofu_pup

Proof that my job is THE worst:


----------



## Sibe

Henna, a chi (mix?) at the shelter. Super smart! I'm not a fan of little dogs but she was so sweet and funny. She won me over during our training session. She's available here in southern Cali.


















ZOOMIES!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Tofu_pup said:


> Proof that my job is THE worst:


I LOVE this pic! Lol!


----------



## +two

Derp.


----------



## Rottysrule

nyx climbing up and over porsche hoping to make her move off her lion stuffy
lets try here to see if she moves....nope








ok how about here.....








to far over....








ok fine i will lay next to you









note: also have pic of her trying to pull the teddy out from under porsche which she tryed after


----------



## Rid####

This is a forum that only wants to hear the thing's they agree with.
If you have other idea's then don't say them or they will ban you.
This is the truth.


----------



## Rid####

This is a forum that only wants to hear the thing's they agree with.
If you have other idea's then don't say them or they will ban you.
This is the truth.


----------



## Abbylynn

" What do you want this time!!!?" ...............


----------



## sassafras

Oh lord.


----------



## dagwall

Haha Squash looks like a happy filthy boy there. Bet he was fun to clean up.


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol!!!! Squash!!!! ... Such an innocent look!  I love it! Lol! ........... white dogs are the best!


----------



## Vicky88

sassafras said:


> Oh lord.


Lol, someone had fun!.


----------



## +two

"reach for the stars!" but if you fail, then just beg for a cookie.


----------



## momtolabs

Water!! I love water!!









Im just cool like that.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Taken by a friend with a much nicer camera and greater photography skills than I.


----------



## KaywinnitLee

"Mom, why is it so hot?! I'm stayin' in the shade!"


----------



## JessCowgirl88

OHai!


----------



## ChelseaGSDLover

Sleepy Otto 










"I'm all cosy now, Mum" 










"I know I'm cute" 










Otto sitting on the dash of my car


----------



## JonTempleton

Peter77 said:


> flying Azawakhs :rockon:


Haha. Love this pic.


----------



## Avery

My sister snapped this picture while we were drying Mumble off after a bath. I think it's just perfect.


----------



## Crantastic

Crystal says, "Why are you making me sit next to THEM?"


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Sibe

Avery, that pic is perfect!


Denali is blowing coat. This was a quick brushing, about 20 mins. Fluff for bird nests!


----------



## sassafras

Ummmm.... Pip? *shakes head*


----------



## SammyDog

Tainted said:


>


Loving the build on your dogs. Too many fat dogs these days haha


----------



## Tainted

SammyDog said:


> Loving the build on your dogs. Too many fat dogs these days haha


Thank you. I agree.. I like my dogs kept on the leaner side. They look and probably feel much better that way.


----------



## turtlesocks

One of my all time favorite pictures of Toby, in which he clearly feels a bit pleased with himself about having a bone.


----------



## Abbylynn

"What bottle?" .........


----------



## Tainted

Abbylynn, that's adorable, lol.


Torque's attempt at an ASPCA picture.. Complete with pouty lip and all.


----------



## PackMomma

A few I took last night chillin on my veranda


----------



## kafkabeetle

Thumper is gorgeous!


----------



## Abbylynn

kafkabeetle said:


> Thumper is gorgeous!


x2!!!!!! ........................


----------



## PackMomma

kafkabeetle said:


> Thumper is gorgeous!





Abbylynn said:


> x2!!!!!! ........................


Thank you..  he sure did mature into a pretty handsome little dog. I hate callin him a mutt, since he looks so purebred Kelpie its not even funny, if I could actually see the border collie or australian shepherd in him.. it would be different, but.. the truth is he's a mutt but he's a handsome one for sure


----------



## amosmoses89

Sydney being ridiculous. We were both on the couch, me under his feet and he stretched out, and she was still bound and determined to get up there with us. 


















She was so happy to be up there with her daddy!!










edit: Took this one a bit ago, no idea when she decided she was allowed on the back of the couch!!


----------



## Abbylynn

"Hey there Cutie!" ...............


----------



## a.an

Abbylynn said:


> Too cute! The little white dog ... what is their name? .... Looks soooo much like Leeo to me.  I love it!


Thank you! The white one is Mickey and the other one is Minnie. RIP your leeo over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Ladybug211

The park was apparently very tiring


















Smiling for the camera









Looking stoic









And not so much


----------



## +two

Me: Ozzie have you seen the fish ball?

Oz: Nope.


----------



## BellaPup

+two said:


> Me: Ozzie have you seen the fish ball?
> 
> Oz: Nope.


LOLOL! I didn't know hippo's ate fish! =) Such a cutie-face!


----------



## magicmike

Subro said:


>


haha.. I always knew that dogs can talk and smile


----------



## +two

"He was much better on 4 legs."


----------



## momtolabs

"Iz dont gotz nufin"









yo tank ya kinda squishing me here


----------



## Haruka

Tainted said:


> Torque's attempt at an ASPCA picture.. Complete with pouty lip and all.


Oh my goodness what a beautiful dog, and I love his build!


----------



## Max and Me

Uh oh...I think that we are going to need a bigger tub.










Ok I'm clean. Now what?


----------



## Abbylynn

ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........


----------



## bluefizz87

Heres a couple of pups I rescued back in 07.
The one on the left had Parvo and was signed off to be put down, So I took him home and saved his life. 
The one on the right was brought to the shelter I worked at and had really bad mange, they to were going to put him down instead of treat him.
Since then they have grown to be beautiful dogs, both were re-homed around a year old, and after I trained them. 
They live with big families with kids! So happy for them.









Here is the one I just rescued. She's a little 5 1/2 week old red nose. She wasn't eating, and the BYB was starving the mom. The pup tested positive for stage one Parvo, was throwing up worms, and was scabs all over. I wish she could have stayed with the mom longer, but she would have died. Plus he offered to crop her ears! Really! So of course, I reported him later that day.


----------



## Vicky88

A few pics i took at the end of May, out enjoying the nice weather, of course it never lasted long, after all i do live in the UK!.

Holly can't miss out on playing with the kids, espically when the neighbours kid Hannah comes round, so they were in the sandpit, and Holly just had to keep dropping her ball in there.


















My mad crazy BC, it's not a good pic, but i still had to share it.









With my nephew Ryan.









Here she is pole dancing.









Non dog pic, Liam thinks it is a great idea to pour water over Ryan, i just love the look on his face.


----------



## Tainted

Haruka said:


> Oh my goodness what a beautiful dog, and I love his build!


Thanks. 


Spotted the neighbours evil cat.











Cooling it after a game of fetch.


----------



## Tofu_pup

Friends that chase squirrels together, stay together... That just doesn't have the same ring to it.









I would never feed the squirrels just to entertain the dogs... That would be... uhh









"Is there something on my face?"


----------



## bgmacaw

"There are just too many dogs at the PetSmart today. I need to run them off to get all the goodies for myself. ARF!!!! ARF!!!"









"No, no, you're doing it wrong. Let me show you how this machine works..."


----------



## Sibe

You guys would not believe how FUN this is!! And yeah, that's a boxer in the middle haha. He's my foster, Diesel. He picked it up really quickly and has actually changed the normal bouncy/springy boxer stride to be longer with less up & down motion. Even my friends at the dog park have commented on the way he runs at the park now. He of course still has his bouncy boxer moments, and at a certain speed he does bounce, but my friends say I'm turning him into a husky 









Also I think this setup is *finally* the one I'm going to stick with. It works well. There is a neckline connected with carabiners between Kaytu (on the right) and Diesel. They are both on the main line. For Denali (on the left) I put the leash through the main line so she can still use the shock absorption and won't be pulling me to the side. The leash runs through the carabiner on Diesel's collar to hold it up out of the way, and it also works as a sort of neckline. It sounds complicated but really is easy to hook up. Denali on the leash can go slightly ahead of them too, which she seems to like.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

~Verano~ said:


> I have to say I love this picture! I did the same thing with my dog - put a life jacket on her and went swimming  She was a little scared of the water at first but loved it after being in for a few minutes.


I use it because Kit isn't a very strong swimmer. She lacks enough fat to float, and she always ends up taking on water and coughing without the jacket. But jacket or not, she's more than happy to swim after a ball. I just don't want to have to go in and rescue her.


----------



## Abbylynn

Speaking of water ..."Where is it!?" ........... Lol!


----------



## sassafras

Sibe said:


> You guys would not believe how FUN this is!!


I believe it!!! 


The Waveherder in action.


----------



## naql

Yawn:


----------



## violinboy01

Puppy  does anybody knows what breed is this dog?


----------



## Sibe

violinboy01 said:


> Puppy  does anybody knows what breed is this dog?



It's nearly impossible to tell with a puppy that young. Really cute though!


----------



## Hambonez

Look at this face! I stare at it a lot and think "What the heck ARE you dog?" I still think doxie and terrier.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Hambonez said:


> Look at this face! I stare at it a lot and think "What the heck ARE you dog?" I still think doxie and terrier.


I agree on doxie/terrier. He sure is cute.


----------



## Abbylynn

I agree with kafkabeetle ... Terrier/Doxie. He has those Terrier eyes and that little twist of the head inquisitive thing going on too! He is adorable.


----------



## Hambonez

Abbylynn said:


> I agree with kafkabeetle ... Terrier/Doxie. He has those Terrier eyes and that little twist of the head inquisitive thing going on too! He is adorable.


I love when he does that. He'll do it whenever you raise the pitch of your voice at the end of a sentence - so I ask him a lot of questions to make him do it. It's like he's trying to figure it out. I think in this picture I asked "Are you feeling better?"


----------



## workerant

My dog likes picking blackberries. She noses around until she finds a ripe one and she eats it. I wonder if she thinks that all dog treats grow on bushes.


----------



## Abbylynn

"Kissy-Kissy Mamma!" .........


----------



## naql

Lizzie had to have a bath tonight due to rolling in something in the grass. She decided to dry herself before I could get to her.





It's ok though Tessa is here to help.


----------



## thegoodshepherd




----------



## dagwall

Action shot from Jubel and Bonnie playing in the yard


----------



## naql

No action here:

DSC_0144 by naql, on Flickr


DSC_0141 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## naql

Sorry for posting back to back but Lizzie just came back from the groomers.


2012-06-17 at 15-05-02 by naql, on Flickr


2012-06-17 at 15-06-10 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe ..... I adore Yorkies!  Lizzie is a Yorkie ... right? ... not a Silky or something? What kind of a cut is that she got? She looks cute!


----------



## Luna'sOwner

Nice photo's! Love this thread and the pictures. Here's some I've made of Luneybin  

Luna on our visit when she was 6 weeks  










Luna yoga sleeping at 9 weeks










Luna sleeping at 16 weeks










and just... sleeping all the time 










nom... Luna 15 weeks










My parent's dog Gina - this is her upside-down-dog-cake pose... see how vicious rottweilers are?  










aaand Luna - 12 weken <3


----------



## naql

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe ..... I adore Yorkies!  Lizzie is a Yorkie ... right? ... not a Silky or something? What kind of a cut is that she got? She looks cute!


Yeah she is a yorkie.

I'm not sure if there is a specific name for the cut. The groomers just called it a basic yorkie cut. It is just a 4 on the body and a trim of her head with her ears tipped.


----------



## bluefizz87

2 weeks after parvo! Great Pup.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh man I will have that puppy.


----------



## Luna'sOwner

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh man I will have that puppy.


I concur!


----------



## PackMomma

A couple pictures from the weekend visiting my Dad in the Rockies. 

Thumper goes swimming for the first time, and LOVES it, and one of him just sittin pretty in my dads backyard keeping his eye on a couple deer wandering through the property that he was contemplating chasing, and I also included some of some baby foxes I came across on my Dads property having some lunch. Oh and also one of 3 of my Dads 4 orange tabby cats keeping a watchful eye on the dogs lol


----------



## PackMomma

Oh what the heck I have a couple more to add..


----------



## kafkabeetle

Oh my gosh, those baby foxes. Reminds me of a baby raccoon I found once. Ridiculously cute!


----------



## PackMomma

kafkabeetle said:


> Oh my gosh, those baby foxes. Reminds me of a baby raccoon I found once. Ridiculously cute!


Awwww..! So cute


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! ....... Such a meanie! ....


----------



## turtlesocks

toby and the eggs by esmehoggett, on Flickr

toby showing off his good manners! sorry for the low quality; i promise toby still has eyeballs. i just pointed and clicked without any real thought of what setting the camera was on.


----------



## naql

Lizzie loves the chair on the balcony. Tessa can't quite figure it. She isn't much of a jumper for some reason.

DSC_0183 by naql, on Flickr

They are constantly trying to steal bully sticks from each other even if they both get one. Here's Lizzie trying to sneak up and steal one from Tessa.

DSC_0204 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Hambonez

How could anyone not love this dippy puppy?










He loves to dangle










Progress?










(Yes, my couch now features a "dog slime prevention apparatus" -- aka, a sheet)


----------



## Tainted

Mr. T hanging out in the yard with his ball.


----------



## DANIMDECKER

My Son Ethan and My Canine Son Buster


----------



## naql

Some more photos of the girls at play:


2012-06-20 at 06-36-15 by naql, on Flickr


2012-06-20 at 06-36-22 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

naql your pups are too cute!

I was doing laundry and Denali kept looking at me via her reflection. It was creepy but really neat!


----------



## ScotWithOne_t

A couple random recent favs:


----------



## Slartibartfast

Sibe said:


> naql your pups are too cute!
> 
> I was doing laundry and Denali kept looking at me via her reflection. It was creepy but really neat!


I love this pic!


----------



## CptJack

ScotWithOne_t said:


> A couple random recent favs:


I'm dead. That picture is FANTASTIC.


----------



## dagwall

Bonnie's happy face and speckled tongue.


----------



## Losech

My Shiba is a jerk.









See?









Jerk.


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn finally looked at the camera! ........


----------



## kafkabeetle

ScotWithOne_t said:


> A couple random recent favs:


This is a great photo! And I think Sydney has the exact same sweatshirt in green.


----------



## LolaBaby

[/IMG]

lola being superdog 

&& this next one she frequently forgets the step is there and face plants when she jumps/falls off haha








[/IMG]


----------



## Independent George

LolaBaby said:


> && this next one she frequently forgets the step is there and face plants when she jumps/falls off haha


That's so precious!


----------



## winniec777

Abbylynn said:


> Abbylynn finally looked at the camera! ........


I don't remember ever seeing her full-on like this - she is beautiful!


----------



## Abbylynn

winniec777 said:


> I don't remember ever seeing her full-on like this - she is beautiful!


Thank you.  Sure has grown since this 5 month pic. .........


----------



## Abbylynn

Eddee looking very happy! ........


----------



## Sibe

Abbylynn said:


> Eddee looking very happy! ........


I love this picture! Scruffy man with a cigar, on a boat, Eddee on his lap looking very proud and loving life. <3


----------



## Abbylynn

Sibe said:


> I love this picture! Scruffy man with a cigar, on a boat, Eddee on his lap looking very proud and loving life. <3


That pic makes me all teary eyed ... I am so happy for Eddee! 

One more .... my fav!!! .....


----------



## rouxdog

People who see pictures of my dog assume he's a huge dog.
he's not.
Here's he's wearing a carton.


----------



## Losech

rouxdog said:


> Here's he's wearing a carton.


Haha! That's super cute! I should try that with my Shiba.


----------



## rouxdog

Losech said:


> Haha! That's super cute! I should try that with my Shiba.


Do it! He's so tolerant of us....even though he's the bravest dog I know


----------



## Abbylynn

rouxdog said:


> People who see pictures of my dog assume he's a huge dog.
> he's not.
> Here's he's wearing a carton.


Haha! I love this pic! 

If your dog's ears were a tad bit smaller and a tiny bit of white tips on all his feet ... he would be the image of my childhood dog . My childhood dog lived to be 17 years old.


----------



## MishaMeesh

Here's one of my 2 1/2-month pup sleeping so close to the edge of a pier that I had to support her while she fell asleep. Silly Misha!<3


----------



## ilovemypup

Buddy when I first got him...I thought he was a shy and quiet lab. How wrong I was.









Chilling in his bed









And in his new one. Who knew he'd grow so fast?


----------



## melundie

Excuse me while I blow this thread up with pictures of my pets... 

Baby Colby:









Pretty girl Colby:









Ace:









Baby Cooper:









Big boy Coop:









Love this one of Colby & Cooper:









Cooper & Oliver:








Cooper: "We were just laying here." Oliver: "GET THE EFF OFF ME." 

Colby & Oliver:








Came downstairs and found the two of them laying together...LOL


----------



## ilovemypup

melundie said:


> Love this one of Colby & Cooper:


Oh my God, dying of laughter! Very cool and cute!


----------



## rouxdog

another excuse for gratuitous dog pictures








Doggy nose








learning to heel


----------



## sassafras

Taking group shots today...


----------



## rouxdog

Dog pictures that my GF took of Roux and other dogs in the park


----------



## Abbylynn

"When will we ever get to go outside?!" ........


----------



## rouxdog

tête-à-tête


----------



## Tainted

My root chewer.










And my stuffy destroyer.










Randoms..


----------



## HyperFerret

Rouxdog, I love your photos!


----------



## bop

woody playing lets ignore my boss when he calls


----------



## rouxdog

HyperFerret said:


> Rouxdog, I love your photos!


 Thanks Hyper. my GF also takes the most hilarious pictures of our dog.


----------



## CptJack

I often joke that Jack's not really a rat terrier - but then moments like these happen and he's just downright stereotypical. It's July. That blanket is wool. That dog's going to need a coat come, oh, September.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

rouxdog said:


> Thanks Hyper. my GF also takes the most hilarious pictures of our dog.


I kind of love this dog.


----------



## Slartibartfast

rouxdog said:


> Thanks Hyper. my GF also takes the most hilarious pictures of our dog.


I love all of these pics


----------



## naql

A little running time off leash in the playpen.


----------



## Crantastic

I love all of the running dog pics!

Here's Casper in his favorite spot:


----------



## winniec777

Crantastic said:


> I love all of the running dog pics!


----------



## rouxdog

Slartibartfast said:


> I love all of these pics


Thanks.
He loves posing too.








Dealing with a farty dog








GF and the dog and some random Whippet


----------



## +two




----------



## Losech

Conker on a pick-nick bench just outside the Oregon Badlands Wilderness.


----------



## rouxdog

and the random picture


----------



## rouxdog




----------



## rouxdog

Shakeit


----------



## HyperFerret

[Quote removed by moderator]

Ha ha!!! Gofyrure, no offense but... In this picture, Colt looks like a hillbilly and it has me lolling!


----------



## Losech

HyperFerret said:


> Ha ha!!! Gofyrure, no offense but... In this picture, Colt looks like a hillbilly and it has me lolling!


HAHAHAHHA! Yeah...










Sasha and Conker on a pick-nick table.


----------



## sassafras

I don't think it looks comfy, but whatever.









Yard zoomies.









Bitey face. They're just sort of... almost always together.









She likes to groom his head.


----------



## rouxdog

OH my what big teeth you've got


----------



## rouxdog

My parents got a puppy...
Ok...it's not a C. Lupus Familiaris
It is a C. Latrans.


----------



## Tofu_pup

rouxdog said:


> My parents got a puppy...
> Ok...it's not a C. Lupus Familiaris
> It is a C. Latrans.


They actually intend to own a coyote?


----------



## Laurelin

My best buddy


DSC_0918 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## rouxdog

Tofu_pup said:


> They actually intend to own a coyote?


I bet that the first person to bring home a Canis Lupus got told that.


----------



## Abbylynn

"Whut!?" .......


----------



## momtolabs

Whats that in your mouth?









Coming mom!!


----------



## winniec777

Love the ground level "coming mom" photo.

Here's "You're the one who called me so where's my TREAT???"


----------



## rouxdog

this is what happens when I'm left alone with the dog for the day


----------



## rouxdog

Size matters not. Look at me. Judge me by my size, do you? Hmm? Hmm. And well you should not.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Oh no! She's claimed a throne!


----------



## kafkabeetle

rouxdog said:


> I bet that the first person to bring home a Canis Lupus got told that.


That doesn't make any sense given the fact that dogs evolved through co-evolution. Early humans didn't "own" wolves. And if you're talking about modern people owning wolves, well I don't think that's best idea either. At least not for an overwhelming majority of people.


----------



## rouxdog

kafkabeetle said:


> That doesn't make any sense given the fact that dogs evolved through co-evolution. Early humans didn't "own" wolves. And if you're talking about modern people owning wolves, well I don't think that's best idea either. At least not for an overwhelming majority of people.


 I thought that Americans didn't believe in Evolution *LOL* Creationism all the way 
Oh sure Coyotes have evolved and thrived very well along side Humans.
Obligatory Random Picture


----------



## kafkabeetle

rouxdog said:


> I thought that Americans didn't believe in Evolution *LOL* Creationism all the way


 You have some funny ideas about Americans.



rouxdog said:


> Oh sure Coyotes have evolved and thrived very well along side Humans.


I'm also not sure what you mean by this bit because coyotes are in no way domesticated.


----------



## Tofu_pup

rouxdog said:


> I bet that the first person to bring home a Canis Lupus got told that.


I didn't tell you anything. I asked a question, one that you have not answered. Do they actually intend to own a coyote?


----------



## sassafras

rouxdog said:


> I thought that Americans didn't believe in Evolution *LOL* Creationism all the way


I always thought Canadians were charming. Guess we were both wrong.



Anyway...


----------



## rouxdog

Tofu_pup said:


> I didn't tell you anything. I asked a question, one that you have not answered. Do they actually intend to own a coyote?


naw...they just watch the local coyote pup with great amusement. One can not truly own a coyote...a Domesticated Fox.. yes


----------



## rouxdog

sassafras said:


> I always thought Canadians were charming. Guess we were both wrong.


only by comparison *LOL*

We also live in igloos and our weather only has six different types of snow.


----------



## Crantastic

rouxdog said:


> naw...they just watch the local coyote pup with great amusement. One can not truly own a coyote...a Domesticated Fox.. yes


This was my initial assumption, and I'm glad to hear it's the case! I hope you get some more pictures of the coyote pup in the future. 

We have a lot of coyotes around here, but I rarely see them. Foxes, on the other hand, are everywhere.


----------



## rouxdog

eep! Foxes are adorable. We've been trying to chase the coyotes away because of Roux's safety when we visit. There are also bears there.
Pet foxes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated_silver_fox
Werewolf


----------



## Crantastic

We had a thread about the domestic foxes a while back:

I had a big post at the top of page three with some cool videos and stuff. That's the only kind of fox I'd want to own... the more "wild" pets are too much work for me.

And, to stay on topic, not the best pic (it was very dark in my room), but this is a comfortable snoozing position, according to Casper:


----------



## sassafras

Squashies. <3


----------



## momtolabs

Miss this dog 









His name was Dozer. Owner didn't tell us the problems he had and he ended up nipping my mom and me. We couldn't take chances so he has a new home now. i wouldn't mind having another GSD.


----------



## momtolabs

Bentley and his girlfriend.


----------



## Xeph

Still hilarious









OMG Baby Wes!









Off? What is this "off" you speak of?









Sometimes I don't stack them 









The cat, who runs the house









He's pretty benevolent about it, though


----------



## rouxdog

whaassaa!!!








That's not a dog. It's a small horse.


----------



## Abbylynn

Wild and Windy!


----------



## +two

Ozzie has happy.


----------



## sassafras

Bear bell!!


----------



## rouxdog

Dead Mime


----------



## PunkyPug

Emma Today:








And Emma earlier this year. 
















































I just got my car back from the mechanics. We're planning a camping trip and more doggie park visits. Expect more pictures!!!


----------



## momtolabs

Can't remember if I shared this one. it is all his personalitys he can A. be a devil B. be an angle angel and C. sometimes I think, he thinks he is a superhero.


----------



## rouxdog

and here comes the Terrier-cross with the interception


----------



## Xeph

+two said:


> Ozzie has happy.


That's because he didn't get kicked in the face by a "spiky kitty", LOL


----------



## Tofu_pup

Xeph said:


> That's because he didn't get kicked in the face by a "spiky kitty", LOL


I am so, so glad we left Ozzie home on the day of the porcupine incident. It would've been a sh*t show with the complete trio there.


----------



## rouxdog

and the pass get intercepted...


----------



## PunkyPug

How cute
what photo editing software do you use?


----------



## rouxdog

PunkyPug said:


> How cute
> what photo editing software do you use?


The only one worth using *LOL*
Adobe Photoshop.
Though this was a simple compositing. (my composites can be seen here)
RandomPicture


----------



## PunkyPug

rouxdog said:


> The only one worth using *LOL*
> Adobe Photoshop.
> Though this was a simple compositing. (my composites can be seen here)


I thought so 
Such a great program. I got the CS5 for $100 as a student discount the DAY it came out xD


----------



## rouxdog

PunkyPug said:


> I thought so
> Such a great program. I got the CS5 for $100 as a student discount the DAY it came out xD


 I got mine for $39 when Adobe had a sale on their educational programs. 

Random Image as per thread topic


----------



## sassafras

"What do you mean, I have something on my face?"


----------



## rouxdog

Shot with a GoPro Hero2


----------



## rouxdog

Dogs at Play


----------



## sassafras

Pip's grasp of the laws of physics would seem to be shaky at best if he thinks that right hook is going to do anything to stop The Boy.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Pip's grasp of the laws of physics would seem to be shaky at best if he thinks that right hook is going to do anything to stop The Boy.


Lol! I love it! Great pic! XD


----------



## rouxdog

and he goes down...


----------



## PunkyPug

Does that pup have a camera on him?! xD


----------



## rouxdog

PunkyPug said:


> Does that pup have a camera on him?! xD


Yes he does. My GF attached a GoPro Hero2 camera to his collar and we have some wicked videos. It's mostly a lot of dizzy running...a 60lb Pitbull charging at him and lots of tumbling.
I'll put a link once she's uploaded it to youtube.


----------



## PunkyPug

haha
very funny. It'd be cool to see it.


----------



## LoMD13

Nylabones for everyone


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Ohhhh shhiiiiiii Lollie's face. 

My favorite shelter dog in the history of the world came to visit me (he's been adopted for months now) and he's doing so well. He was a mill dog that used to only love me, but he very much loves his new mimi now:


----------



## pekelover

Juicy and Sassy on the way home after playing with their pals all day!


----------



## rouxdog

PunkyPug said:


> haha
> very funny. It'd be cool to see it.


Meanwhile, people ask how do we get our dog do behave so well.
The trick is that we have an iPod connected to his back and we access his command line via RooSB.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Still waiting for Squashie to come and be her boyfriend.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Still waiting for Squashie to come and be her boyfriend.


OMG! She is beautiful! When I read the thread as to how the pups came into the world ... she is the one I picked from the litter .... if I had adopted one! Lol! 

And ... you do not post enough pics of her!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Abbylynn said:


> OMG! She is beautiful! When I read the thread as to how the pups came into the world ... she is the one I picked from the litter .... if I had adopted one! Lol!
> 
> And ... you do not post enough pics of her!


Haha, whoops. She isn't mine, and she isn't a PP pup. My PP pup is Shambles previously known as Clove. This gal is actually one of my shelter dogs that could have blended in with the PP pups. And you can certainly adopt her!


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Haha, whoops. She isn't mine, and she isn't a PP pup. My PP pup is Shambles previously known as Clove. This gal is actually one of my shelter dogs that could have blended in with the PP pups. And you can certainly adopt her!


 Had me fooled! Lol! Beautiful girl .... I hope she finds a great home! If I didn't already have three dogs ..........


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Abbylynn said:


> Had me fooled! Lol! Beautiful girl .... I hope she finds a great home! If I didn't already have three dogs ..........


I had a Shambles look a like a few months ago come through too. Adopt ALL the PP look a likes. This is my beastly PP pup, towering over my foster.


----------



## Crantastic

Clove was my favorite PP pup! I don't want him, though. 

I just found a pic my mom took of Casper back when he was a baby:


----------



## Tavi

Buddy showing off how truly smexy he can be...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Crantastic said:


> Clove was my favorite PP pup! I don't want him, though.


Well me either. 

I was going to attempt to get a photo of the Toy Klee Kai (supposedly, she does not look like an AKK of any type I'm familiar with) but they built a solid fence so I can't see her when we pass their house any more. :\


----------



## PatchworkRobot




----------



## PatchworkRobot

Ruthless looking like a lady.


----------



## PatchworkRobot




----------



## PatchworkRobot

Fun times in the grass.


----------



## rouxdog

PatchworkRobot said:


>


I've always wanted to dress up a Doberman like Alpha from the movie UP!
Here's Roux doing the Haka


----------



## MonicaBH

I hate being late to fun parties. Blast.

Oh, well. Better late than never.

And for your troubles, here is Queen Nat, of the Naticians. *(Otherwise known as The Invisible Chow.)*


----------



## PatchworkRobot

Like this?

















Alpha is just a doberman with an e-collar.
*Alpha picture from Google.


----------



## rouxdog

PatchworkRobot said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha is just a doberman with an e-collar.
> *Alpha picture from Google.


 OMG OMG that's so cool! You rule.
or this 








Can I borrow Dreizehn? bitte?


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## Tofu_pup

This is my absolute favorite work dog, Enzo. I've been harboring a secret hope that his owners would decide they don't want him anymore so he could be MINE, all mine! A girl can dream.









Look at him terrorizing the Saint Bernard when he was just a wee babe:


----------



## +two

What could he possibly want?


----------



## LoMD13




----------



## rouxdog

You shall not pass!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Hey girl.


----------



## sassafras

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Still waiting for Squashie to come and be her boyfriend.


I've penciled her in on my "all big white non-husky looking mushing team", aka WHITE OUT.

Anyway...


----------



## Tofu_pup

I wish they could be BFF like this all the time. Unfortunately, they both have their...quirks. 

















(Kaki looks so buff in that first picture! I love it.)


----------



## sassafras

Ignore all the hair and crap under the futon.









CREEPER IN THE BUSHES.









I don't even


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Tricked into a nice car ride.. to the vet.


----------



## Tofu_pup

Look at my puppies go!


----------



## Tofu_pup

The aftermath:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I forgot all about taking this gem. This is why we don't buy Shambles nice crate mattresses. There is no use in pretending he isn't an asshat.


----------



## Tavi

Dia enjoying the sun -


----------



## Tavi




----------



## MonicaBH

75% of my dogs enjoy camera time.


----------



## Abbylynn

Tofu_pup said:


> Look at my puppies go!


I want your road!!!  That looks like so much fun! I have the woods and some trails .... I soooo want some open fields! (that don't all belong to the farmers!)


----------



## rouxdog

dealing with a farty puppy


----------



## melaka

Buffy about a week ago, enjoying the sun and a freshly cut lawn.


----------



## MonicaBH

Well isn't StiXxX just the happiest little mofo on the planet.


----------



## sassafras

MonicaBH said:


> Well isn't StiXxX just the happiest little mofo on the planet.


Lord, I love this dog.

Maisy's wee heart spot...


----------



## rouxdog

MonicaBH said:


> Well isn't StiXxX just the happiest little mofo on the planet.


 Love your pix Monica,
They're sharp and clear and really showcase your dogs' personalities.








me putting a leaf on the dog's head


----------



## MonicaBH

Thanks. I am lucky to have good subjects to practice on. 

Here's my boy playing fetch tonight. GO CLYDE GO.


----------



## momtolabs

"I know your up there squirrel, don't make me go up there." 


















Mae with her "puppy cut" as I call it.


----------



## momtolabs

Some of Mae's pups from 2 years ago. I miss this guys!!





























I am so mean to Tank


----------



## rouxdog

Photo of me taken by the dog.








Yes...he is a photographer too


----------



## dagwall

I love and random cuteness when one of his ears stands up.










Snuggle time, love my Jubes


----------



## melaka

dagwall said:


> I love and random cuteness when one of his ears stands up.


 
So cute! I remember when Buff's ears used to do that:








with a cameo by Trixie, my parents' dog


----------



## Laurelin

Mia's bobbing for treats face.


DSC_1100 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Oh and I never posted her T-shirt she got in the mail.


DSC_0907 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0886 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

'If it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing'. Mia's life motto.

Also doubles as toy:


DSC_0882 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Adorable!  She is such a character! Lol!


----------



## sassafras

Part of what I love about these is that Squash's face is exactly the same in all of them.





























Ambitious boy...


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## kafkabeetle

Just a random from the yard that I really liked.


----------



## naql

Some vacation photos:

DSC_0464 by naql, on Flickr


DSC_0430 by naql, on Flickr


DSC_0429 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Slartibartfast

sassafras said:


> Part of what I love about these is that Squash's face is exactly the same in all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambitious boy...


These pictures crack me up every time I look at them.


----------



## naql

A couple random shots from today:


DSC_0479 by naql, on Flickr


DSC_0483 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## workerant

Kenda and I did a hike/swim combo yesterday.


----------



## HyperFerret

Sitting in the tub, waiting to eat the piece of cat food. Commands in the tub are not normal, resulting in a very confused Tj. Lol.


----------



## winniec777

Along came a spider....












Starting my ocular laser gun now....In five, four, three, two......


----------



## Abbylynn

The water is soooo inviting!


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn ........... probably dreaming of the real thing! Lol!


----------



## bonnie bear

Bonnie and her finally extra dead stuffed racoon...shes just making sure he is dead.








"Mom - is that dad hiding there? Think he will play?"


----------



## Hambonez

Won't anyone help this suffering puppy???












Abbylynn said:


> Abbylynn ........... probably dreaming of the real thing! Lol!


Haha you know I saw that and thought she was in "leave it" or "stay" or something. It's the face Hammie makes when we put his food in front of him and tell him "leave it."


----------



## Hambonez

Abbylynn said:


> Abbylynn ........... probably dreaming of the real thing! Lol!


Haha you know I saw that and thought she was in "leave it" or "stay" or something. It's the face Hammie makes when we put his food in front of him and tell him "leave it."


----------



## momtolabs

Most have probable saw these two on FB.


















Two of Tank from the park today









Most dogs like to chase rabbits at the park, Tank likes to drink from the water fountain.


----------



## BrittanyG

Meet my charge, Apollo. My uncle fails at mythology, she is a dainty lil lady.


----------



## Sibe

Diesel derp!









The zoomies that led to the happy derpy face


----------



## racerocks

Shot of our boy(dogue de bordeaux) from my phone ,hanging out at my studio as per usual


----------



## naql

Lizzie from last night. She got her haircut again on Saturday.

2012-07-29 at 21-38-09 by naql, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu









Denali









Foster boy Diesel









Bonus! Drama dog


----------



## Abbylynn

Nice pics! I love the booties! Does the foster dog Diesel really have that long of a tongue?


----------



## Sibe

He really does! Look at the bottom post on the previous page in this thread too. Usually he keeps it in his mouth but after mushing or having zoomies it's out and dripping and drooling and gross! haha


----------



## theyogachick




----------



## Sibe

^That picture is precious. I love it!

Forehead wrinkles and floppy boxer ears anyone?









My ladylike dog. I dunno what it is with my girls sleeping like this but they insist on it.









Zebulon likes butt snuggles. Check out the white heart on his tummytum fat!









Bonus cat pic. Dog related. He likes to lay in Denali's digging hole.


----------



## kafkabeetle

^Really expensive dog bed^---------------------------------------------------------------^Hard floor^

*sigh*


----------



## Abbylynn

My little sailor man


----------



## jenneses

Sibe said:


> Bonus cat pic. Dog related. He likes to lay in Denali's digging hole.


Your cat looks like my cat, Angus', brother, including tummy fat:


----------



## Tofu_pup

kafkabeetle said:


> ^Really expensive dog bed^---------------------------------------------------------------^Hard floor^
> 
> *sigh*


Lol. I feel your pain.


----------



## bonnie bear

Sibe;1210120My ladylike dog. I dunno what it is with my girls sleeping like this but they insist on it.
[img said:


> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d189/beyondblond/DSC04236_crop.jpg[/img]


omg bonnie sleeps like this too....is it just with girl doggies or something?


----------



## Geekmatt

Link loves to get dirty! He goes straight from his puppy pool to the dirt to roll around in it and back to the pool.


----------



## Stephanie11590

Bella the night we brought her home








I go outside and see this 








At least shes not on my pillow lol








This is how she sleeps all the time 









Her adoption papers said apbt/rhodesian ridgeback mix does anyone think she is something else?


----------



## bonnie bear

Stephanie11590 said:


> This is how she sleeps all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her adoption papers said apbt/rhodesian ridgeback mix does anyone think she is something else?


We saw a lab/border collie mix that slept like this - only thing is she was very fluffy and looked like a seal LOL.


----------



## kafkabeetle

Just gunna stare atcha all day while you work, kay?


----------



## BohoRat

Rhys (and his whiskers) work it for the camera.


1208_yard_010 by BohoRat, on Flickr


1208_yard_008 by BohoRat, on Flickr


----------



## kafkabeetle

Rhys is gorgeous! I love rat terriers.


----------



## Abbylynn

kafkabeetle said:


> Rhys is gorgeous! I love rat terriers.


I second this! ^ ... ^ ... ^  What a beautiful dog!


My little monster Schnauzer mix .......










And his sometimes partner in crime ... Abbylynn! .....


----------



## melundie

Took this of the dogs on vacation:









During that week, Colby went to the beach for the first time:


----------



## bonnie bear

aww looks like Colby is having a BLAST! Wish my pup wasnt so friggin scared of the water  She digs her heels in the sand and refuses to come with me.


----------



## melundie

There are very few things she likes more than fetch in the water.


----------



## jenneses

Finally dug out my dslr and took a few pics quickly to make sure it was working properly:


----------



## melundie

jenneses, so beautiful! I love his/her(?) markings.


----------



## jenneses

melundie said:


> jenneses, so beautiful! I love his/her(?) markings.


It's a boy! Thank you. His personality has his coloring beat, though. I tell people he's made of love and sunshine.


----------



## Stephanie11590

Bella enjoying her day at Colt State Park =]
















[/IMG]


----------



## amosmoses89

Just had a couple pictures I wanted to put up!

Pretty girl Chloe









My little silly family investigating whats happening outside


----------



## workerant

We're dogsitting a friend's blue heeler mix (maybe purebred - she was adopted as an adult from a shelter). Here's Sally prowling around our neighbors' barn:


----------



## momtolabs

Some pictures from Camping that I didn't post.










On the hunt for Goose poop









MMM, that was some yummy goose poop









Checking out all the fish at the Marina,


----------



## kadylady

This is what waits for me every night at the top of the stairs...waiting for their bedtime cookie (fuzzy cuz its a zoomed in phone pic)









So sleepy she has to use both beds









My handsome boy, happy after spending the whole weekend at the lake









And gotta throw a quick random of my horse in there, went to a horse show this weekend


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter

The boys sleeping together. Perkins is soo polite as you can see lol










Killian: 









Perkins:


----------



## winniec777

Just another normal night at our house, Poca calmly chewing her bully....










Gah!! What is this one-eyed monster doing in my family room?!?!?










She looks like she's in a trance....scary....











She's her pesky self again. The bully, sadly, did not make it.


----------



## Avery

Sleeping on my sister's lap (her legs are propped up on the desk, and he was laying on them on his back. I know it looks weird) . Makes me laugh every time I look at it. That face!


----------



## Independent George

Avery said:


> Sleeping on my sister's lap (her legs are propped up on the desk, and he was laying on them on his back. I know it looks weird) . Makes me laugh every time I look at it. That face!


I just have to know - how did your sister ever get up without knocking Mumble to the ground?


----------



## Avery

Independent George said:


> I just have to know - how did your sister ever get up without knocking Mumble to the ground?


She didn't. She sat there through his entire nap. Eventually something woke him up and she picked him up so she could move. I don't know how he can relax in positions like that, but he does. He's got no sense of self-preservation but luckily his humans look out for him.


----------



## melundie

Ace hopped up on the couch last week and laid on the cat. I was really surprised that Oliver didn't get up. He just closed his eyes and they both snuggled/napped, LOL!


----------



## momtolabs

I really need to get another female dog....mae does not put up with getting dressed up or her nails painted....Tank and Bentley do though. I have yet to pain Bent's nails so i just dress him up. But Tank likes getting his nails painted.


----------



## Sibe

I'm not a fan of nonfunctional clothing on dogs. Makeup can be hilarious. And I actually think nail polish is cute, unless it's pink. For some reason I can't stand pink nail polish on dogs.

I did miss Kaytu's nails Red for xmas last year. (Yep, we built a snow cave in Colorado. Dogs loved it!)


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe!


----------



## Laurelin

Good God, i love this dog!


16 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

Oh god. Save yourself. It's coming.










The toned down, now-with-less-outright-insanity version.


----------



## Bear2010

Abbylynn said:


> Hehehe!


All the pictures are just amazing and some beautiful doggies on here,,,,this just cracks me up each time I see it..that's just so darn cute!!


----------



## kadylady

sassafras said:


> Oh god. Save yourself. It's coming.


I want to comment so badly on this photo....but I just can't stop laughing!!


----------



## Avery

I couldn't help myself....


----------



## sassafras

Oh god I think I just peed myself a little laughing. Do you mind if I save those?


----------



## Avery

Not at all!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Avery said:


> I couldn't help myself....


Oh god I can't stop laughing.


----------



## sassafras

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh god I can't stop laughing.


I know, right? I just put them together...











ETA: If I had any photoshop skills whatsoever, I would so make this the Squash Meme and just photoshop all his crazy and silly faces in there. LOL I am just dying.


----------



## BellaPup

OMG...that is awesome....LOL


----------



## Bear2010

Bear when he was a baby,he loved mud.


----------



## Avery

sassafras said:


> I know, right? I just put them together...
> 
> 
> ETA: If I had any photoshop skills whatsoever, I would so make this the Squash Meme and just photoshop all his crazy and silly faces in there. LOL I am just dying.


Perfect! I was too lazy to put them together. :b I would offer to splice in Squash's other crazy faces, but I've got a feeling that he's got a lot of them.




Bear2010 said:


> Bear when he was a baby,he loved mud.


What is the deal with white dogs and mud? It's like they _know_ how well it shows up.


----------



## Abbylynn

Avery said:


> I couldn't help myself....


OMG Those are Awesome!!! Lol!!! XD


----------



## Losech

sassafras said:


>


AHAHAHAHAHAHA! That is the best thing EVER!


Juneau spent yesterday evening's entire hike (6.25 miles) looking for squirrels.
































She didn't find any.


----------



## Sibe

I love the Squash shark!



Bear2010 said:


> Bear when he was a baby,he loved mud.


 Oh gosh. Bath day!


----------



## So Cavalier

The Squash shark deserves some kind of an award! Awesome!


----------



## momtolabs

Bentley smellin the fresh air


----------



## Laurelin

Cutest picture ever? I think so.


----------



## dagwall

Captured a full yawn with my new ipad 









And one of Duncan looking really happy









iPad pictures are kinda crappy quality but I'm more likely to have my ipad on me than my camera just hanging out in the living room haha.


----------



## momtolabs

Scuba dog!









Bentley and his "girlfriend"


----------



## Rescued

some of my instagram faves!!










toby's favorite spot in the house. he sits with his head like that ALL the time.










bubba and ball










passed out










wet hoober!










bubba and i cuddling on floor cushions.


----------



## MM13

Hula loves doing a head tilt every time I talk to her 









This picture was sent to me by the humane society when I adopted Whiskey. I really miss him.


----------



## sassafras

Pippity-Dip










Shaking while still in the water: WHY???!


----------



## sassafras




----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


>


Lol! That is soooo cute!


----------



## thirdgenlxi

Just showed up in the mail today.... SOOOO proud of my Piper!! Crazy how far she's come since the beginning....


----------



## hamandeggs

MM13 said:


> This picture was sent to me by the humane society when I adopted Whiskey. I really miss him.


Wow, Whiskey looks just like my dog, Biscuit. Uncanny! And adorable!


----------



## winniec777

sassafras said:


>


No fair leaving us hanging - how did it end???


----------



## sassafras

winniec777 said:


> No fair leaving us hanging - how did it end???


Essentially, Floating Branch was defeated... but retrieved by the mysterious Pip. Would you believe I made a whole series of them for my FB page? :redface:


----------



## Avery

sassafras said:


> Essentially, Floating Branch was defeated... but retrieved by the mysterious Pip. Would you believe I made a whole series of them for my FB page? :redface:


Yes, but what I _don't_ believe is that you haven't posted them here!


----------



## zhaor

Avery said:


> Yes, but what I _don't_ believe is that you haven't posted them here!


I think we need an entire separate thread dedicated to it. "Lonesome Log: A Branch and the Fiercest Jaw in the West"


----------



## Sibe

Elk antlers arrived today, BestBullySticks.com had the large antlers on sale for like $5 each. Couldn't pass it up!


















Kaytu derp!









Foster dog Diesel is still here too. He didn't get his own elk antler, but he's the lightest chewer I've ever seen so I don't mind him sharing with the girls.


----------



## sassafras

Avery said:


> Yes, but what I _don't_ believe is that you haven't posted them here!


A'right I'll put them in a different thread.

ETA: Here.


----------



## Laurelin

Mia on today's walk:


shark by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Dirty belly! Was it also bath day?


----------



## Laurelin

Surprisingly no! By the time we got home she was pretty dry so I brushed most of it out but took a wet washcloth to her feet/legs. She looks almost good as new. I plan on going again a few more times this long weekend so will probably save the full on bath for the last trip. 


whee by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Losech

I've been watching my neighbor's dogs for a few days and today I took the Husky Indie and my Shiba Conker for a 6.5 mile hike. (I think he's got Malamute in him somewhere down the line, his head and paws are huge, he's only a year old, and is already 70 pounds!) 








Conker the Shiba Inu.









Indie the Husky (x Malamute maybe) Indie is a total sweetie, but he's got absolutely NO manners, and unfortunately, his owners "train" him with a shock collar. At least today he got a break from that stupid thing and was given lots of treats and had a fun time stomping all the lizards on the trail.


----------



## Sibe

Pretty husky!! 70 lbs?! Good grief, I wouldn't doubt mal in there. 40-60 is AKC standard, but lines vary.

Shame about the training  My rescue husky Kaytu was the same way, totally out of control and had obviously never had rules or boundaries. It took time, patience, and lots of treats, but she's a totally different dog now do to only positive methods. With one exception. She has a bolting problem. This dog is born to run and gets such a thrill out of running that she oblivious to everything when she gets out. SHe just wants to run. I've worked extremely hard on recall, waiting at the door, and positive methods, and keeping her on a strict exercise program (when it's not so hot she mushes 20+ miles a week on top of almost daily trips to the dog park) but I do admit to properly teaching her recall with a shock collar. The collar goes up to level 5, in increments of 1/2. It's only on 1/2, the lowest setting, and she responds to that. I really really hate using it but when the choice is a zap or a dead dog, I felt it was worth training her on it. She wears it randomly, it's often not even on. She has no associations with it. I still hate using it though. Like I said, the main focus is on positive methods. The collar is the last resort backup for emergencies only. I do recall training sessions with the collar on and it's rare that I actually zap her. At first I did training sessions using this method to teach her that the zap means come, and now a single lowest-level zap gets her to come to me when she ignores the command. Ugh. I hate it. But it could very well save her life one day! I'm so against shock collars because they are often misused and abused and there are better, faster, more effective, fun, positive ways to train a dog. I need the backup though.


----------



## Losech

I totally understand that Sibe. It's not exactly ideal, but it makes sense. My neighbors don't know how to use the collar at all. Honestly, I do, but I simply will not use one unless my dog's life is in danger. (Rattlesnake/coyote avoidance training, for example.) The way they do it, it's "Indie, come!" *ZAP* "Indie, NO!" *ZAP* "Indie, off!" *ZAP* IMO, they ain't teaching him anything other than "Indie-command"=*ZAP* So no wonder he doesn't respond to his name in a happy manner. Next time I hike/walk with him I might call him July instead and give him plenty of tasty treats so he'll at least respond to me when I talk to him. (He was born on the 4th of July, hence the name Indie, Independence. Fitting name for a Husky, ain't it?)


----------



## sassafras

Srs business.


----------



## wolfsnaps

Why so sad?










what he does very well


















We do hike in the woods almost daily so don't let his lazy demeanor fool you. He likes to chase me on the quad and I have clocked him at 27 miles an hour (briefly, I don't want to push him hard). He has a long stride and a big heart 

And all three (sorry about the quality, I only have a phone at the moment)


----------



## DCMoose48

My Toni laying in the mud










Toni (foreground) with a friend's pack (2 Pits and a Husky)










... again (Toni is middle of the 3)










My friend's newest... found in a ditch a month ago and now happy with her new family


----------



## zhaor

mmmmmm yogurt.....


----------



## CptJack

CHEESE!

(No. Really. Cheese. Why do you think they're all sitting and looking at me? )


----------



## jersey_gray

Peter77 said:


> flying Azawakhs :rockon:


Awesome pic!


----------



## jersey_gray

Avery said:


> I couldn't help myself....


Just AWESOME!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> CHEESE!
> 
> (No. Really. Cheese. Why do you think they're all sitting and looking at me? )


 This definitely needs to be in a frame!


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> This definitely needs to be in a frame!


I am hoping I can get them to do it outside, at some point. My camera does not take pictures for CRAP inside. I'm sure it's a settings problem, but like heck can I figure out why everything indoors looks like a cellphone photo. Meanwhile, yeah. I kinda love that picture. Bunch of big eared doggies.


----------



## romanorus

We had our artists do this one of our daughter and Pepper


----------



## sassafras

Our Friday:


----------



## Crantastic

That's a really nice shot of Squash and Maisy in harness!

My two were bored:










After an hour-long walk, they were slightly less bored, but still wanted to do something else.


----------



## Sibe

Foster dog Diesel. His owner wanted a few pictures.

Typical boxer face.









Another typical boxer face.









The he totally ninja'd a drolly kiss right when I took the picture. EEEEWWW!!!!


----------



## CptJack

Updated Kylie's picture thread on the general forum and had to find somewhere to share a few pictures of the others.

She played. They did this:



















and, of course.










It was 83. I suspect Bug will be happier 10 degrees from now.


----------



## hamandeggs

CptJack said:


>


Jack looks like he's sunbathing in some sort of chaise lounge. I'd like to hand him a nice pina colada.


----------



## CptJack

He probably wouldn't have turned down a drink and a belly rub - but he actually SLEPT like that for a good half hour. Weirdo dog; I love him.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher

If I remember correctly this was taken about 10 months ago, shortly before my youngest son was born.


----------



## CptJack

Just a couple of midweek shots of Jack and Kylie.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Just another day.


----------



## Avery

There are two dogs in that picture, right? My brain took a second to untangle it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I'm not sure whose idea it was, but as it turns out Elsa's head CAN fit in Shambles's mouth.


----------



## Independent George

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm not sure whose idea it was, but as it turns out Elsa's head CAN fit in Shambles's mouth.


Maybe she just really wants to be a dentist?


----------



## winniec777

Cottage cheese love...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Independent George said:


> Maybe she just really wants to be a dentist?


Well, I have been encouraging her to follow her dreams.


----------



## Canyx

winniec777 said:


> Cottage cheese love...



Chicken stock love.


----------



## Abbylynn

"Get that phone outta my face!!!" ........ LOl!


----------



## Holmes_Pitbull

Dog Stackin'


----------



## Juramentado




----------



## Amicara

gardening dog


----------



## Stephanie11590

Now those are some thighs!


----------



## Stephanie11590

And one more pic of Bella (left) and Bailey (right). Baileys face in this pic just cracks me up :laugh:
Don't mind the garbage bags they are full of clothes we are in the process of moving.


----------



## Abbylynn

Season's over ... til next year!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I don't know if DF knows, but Shammy ended up a super handsome man. Listening to his mimi and stuffs.


----------



## Sibe

Very handsome!

Did some mushing yesterday. Middle dog is Diesel the foster boxer boy. Denali hasn't run in 2 months as I've been letting her paws heal since her front pads kept peeling (and it's been too hot anyway). 3 mile run with a break in the middle and her paws did perfectly fine. Wahoo!! We'll be taking it slow to make sure they stay good, no more ouchy paws. If only I could find good booties.









SQUIRREL! My good puppies, they all looked but didn't chase. Thank goodness as one hand was holding my phone to take a picture. Safety first, kids!









and one more


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn and the cheese dog ..........


----------



## winniec777

Canyx said:


> Chicken stock love.


LOL! This reminds me of that scene in the Mr. Bean movie where he wears a turkey on his head.


----------



## CptJack

The blue? Yarn dye. She 'helped'.


----------



## Roloni

Sibe said:


> Very handsome!
> 
> Did some mushing yesterday. Middle dog is Diesel the foster boxer boy. Denali hasn't run in 2 months as I've been letting her paws heal since her front pads kept peeling (and it's been too hot anyway). 3 mile run with a break in the middle and her paws did perfectly fine. Wahoo!! We'll be taking it slow to make sure they stay good, no more ouchy paws. If only I could find good booties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL! My good puppies, they all looked but didn't chase. Thank goodness as one hand was holding my phone to take a picture. Safety first, kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more


Very interesting..
Im not sure what these dogs are pulling...


----------



## Sibe

Mountain bike! Her name is Danni. (Yes, I have to name everything haha).










Both my girls are in need of a bath. Both are also blowing coat so I've been procrastinating for the sake of not washing so much fur down the drain. Well, today Kaytu got peed on at the dog park. Bath was needed. I pulled a lot of fur out of the drain, I can't imagine how much went down!

She likes to stand on the edge while I wash her sides. It works well for both of us.









I can't think of a good caption for this one.. that sweet look in her eyes and the little smirk.. is she telling me I'm going to regret this day?? lol


----------



## kadylady

This was our day yesterday...









In-laws were here with their 3 dogs. Our house seemed so much smaller yesterday, especially when everyone wanted to be in the kitchen together.


----------



## Abbylynn

AHhhh Mom! ... Do I have to?!!!


----------



## +two

A few of my big Boy. 

The many faces of Ozzie: 

He can look so.... ridiculous. DERP. 








And then he can look so handsome.


----------



## stacey101




----------



## sassafras

I don't even...


----------



## hamandeggs

I took Biscuit hiking on Saturday. (Sporting her new Comfortflex harness - LOVE it!) Here we have a specimen of the Scenic Overlook Hound, frequently observed on hiking trails on sunny days in October:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Then yesterday she morphed into a Golden Snoozehound:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## perlita

My friend took pictures of Perlita a few months back at the park. This is my favorite! My happy bouncy puppy in her finest!!!










Enjoying the sun.










This cracks me up. When I get home from work Perlita jumps around and is all excited. Then she eagerly waits at the door to be let inside. She runs inside, jumps on her puppy bench... and takes a nap! jajaja


----------



## valuta8

"If dogs kill people, this is why!" <--- friend posting on my FB status 









Sleepy Aston dog









LOL









I could do this all day! This is Aston and Sammy... Aston was just a chubby two year old then.









One more... A very tired Lulu.


----------



## BrittanyG

So much cute!!!

Here's my baby boy, being adorable. Conti is in the background, breed guesses always welcome.


----------



## sassafras

Ambitious dog is ambitious.


----------



## HyperFerret

sassafras said:


> Ambitious dog is ambitious.


That made me literally lol.


----------



## Sibe

Go Pip go!!
--
Denali finally got a bath the other day. She loves to be dried, even when I'm drying her with a leaf blower. Some day I'll get a nice real dryer but this works for now when it's 95 degrees. Seriously guys, it's 95* in October! What?! Anyway.



























Oh and have a mentioned how BLINDINGLY white she is? Seriously when the light is on her it's painful.









I also use bath time to really check her shape as all her floof is flattened down. Lookin' good girly! Vet today said both girls are nice and lean.


----------



## hamandeggs

Sibe, that's amazing. If I tried to dry Biscuit with a leaf blower, the neighbors would call the cops on me due to her screaming (I can only assume, based on her reaction to a hair dryer).

In other news, this morning it was pouring rain and Bisc and I were both pretty unhappy about the need to go for a nice long walk. Too bad for us! The dog must walk, rain or shine. So for a special treat, I took her to a heavily squirrel-infested park and let her sniff around. 

She was SOOO SNEAKY! 

Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

(Not.)

Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Poor Biscuit. Maybe one fine day she'll find a squirrel dumb enough to get caught. This one just sat in the tree and laughed at her.


----------



## Crantastic

AKK love to lay like this with their paws crossed. It's cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Crantastic said:


> AKK love to lay like this with their paws crossed. It's cute!


Soooo pretty! 


Happy Halloween! ......................


----------



## Sibe

The saddest unicorn.  









ETA:
Diesel! Did you get a drink of water?
Uhhhh... nope. No way. Why would you think that?


----------



## jenneses

Chase trying to get me to tug by sitting next to me and waving his toy in my face:










Ignore all the toys in the background.


----------



## winniec777

Unintended results....This is a photo I snapped with my cell phone of a leaf from a burning bush. I wanted to send it to a friend who moved to an area where they don't have these bushes, which we both love. The leaf is sitting on top of a mouse pad I had made with a photo of Poca.


----------



## HyperFerret

winniec777 said:


> Unintended results....This is a photo I snapped with my cell phone of a leaf from a burning bush. I wanted to send it to a friend who moved to an area where they don't have these bushes, which we both love. The leaf is sitting on top of a mouse pad I had made with a photo of Poca.


I've been wanting to get a Burning Bush! But I want to get a Dwarf Burning Bush. Nurseries sell them here but I've yet to get one.

And I like your mouse pad.


----------



## winniec777

They're my favorite. So beautiful when they turn red in the fall. And very easy to take care of. I can't believe I don't have any where we are now. Will have to plant some next year.


----------



## Smoothontop

Hi there everyone - I shot this video in France a few years ago. It was a military dog unit...I think the dogs are very happy because they are working dogs and have a function in life. My girfriend said that it makes them violent - but I disagree - in the mind of adog - most of what they are doing is a game. It was a fascinating week I spent there and very, very impressive to see how well trained they all were.

The most impressive was a dog trained to detect explosives and the dog's signal to the handler was just to sit quietly down in front of the suspect device. That's all it did - Wow ! Then it was taken outside for its reward game of Ball...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1F9Ov49hrc

Do you think it makes them violent...



Andy


----------



## Juramentado

my girlfriend's jindo.. i'm so jealous


----------



## Abbylynn

Juramentado said:


> my girlfriend's jindo.. i'm so jealous


Oh Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## GrinningDog

Gypsy was helping me greet trick-or-treaters. I gave them treats and she gave them tricks. =P


GypsyHalloween by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyHalloween2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Gypsy was helping me greet trick-or-treaters. I gave them treats and she gave them tricks. =P
> 
> 
> GypsyHalloween by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> 
> GypsyHalloween2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Awesome! ....


----------



## GrinningDog

Abbylynn said:


> Awesome! ....


=D Hehe, thanks!

Gypsy thought so too. She LOVES little kiddos, and there were oodles of them at our door tonight. She kept wiggle-butting out of her tutu.


----------



## Canyx

Wait... Is Halloween tonight?!


----------



## Abbylynn

Canyx said:


> Wait... Is Halloween tonight?!


Lol! Tomorrow is officially Halloween.  (Hallows Eve)


----------



## GrinningDog

Canyx said:


> Wait... Is Halloween tonight?!


Tomorrow. But Begger's Night is tonight in my town (for some reason, haha).

Edit: Abbylynn beat me!


----------



## Canyx

I've been seeing so many trick-or-treat and costume pictures, not only here, so I actually had to google "what date is Halloween." 
Can you tell I've been waiting for this holiday all year?


----------



## thirdgenlxi

Riley is a happy boy.... but dang are his dog toys ever getting expensive these days! Sheeesh...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Have an old little one, but a super favorite one of Elsa and me. She loves being outside in the sunshine with her mimi.


----------



## Canyx

I just ADORE her smile! I can't believe you're not keeping her. Six is a good round number 
Also, I LOVE your piercings.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

She has the happiest face all the time now. She never smiled at the shelter. I sure wish I could keep her, but then I'd have no room ever for the next foster. That and her and Jack McCoy are mortal enemies and I've never been able to fix it. 

And thanks! Sometimes I think I'm too old for them and then I remember I will just be a rock and roll grandma in the future.


----------



## Sibe

Nali loves beer. This is how she begs. No puppy eyes, no head tilts, nothing cute. She just STARES intently.









Kay and Nali waiting (im)patiently to be fed. They got chicken leg quarters that day.


----------



## amosmoses89

Sydney snuck up on the couch this morning with lovely dirty feet. But who can do anything but take pictures when she looks at me like this??


----------



## PackMomma

Well I haven't posted any for a while, too bad all I have is lower quality iPhone pics, but since my beloved Australian Kelpie/Border Collie/Australian Shepherd mix, Thumper is 1.5 years now (OMG how the time FLIES!!) figured I'd post some. 

and one of Cash too, my Shiba (almost 7 years now)


----------



## PackMomma

These have all been posted somewheres before but here's some comparison pictures of my little boy, first is the first day I brought him home at 7.5 weeks, one at 8 weeks, one at 9 weeks, The one of him posing in the yard was taken last winter (we just didn't have any snow, but it was around end of December - beginning of January so he was around 6 - 7 months..same with the pic of him in the same chair as the above pictures, about 7 months.


----------



## Abbylynn

It is getting cold outside! .....


----------



## BrittanyG

I love all the pics! Too cute!


----------



## sassafras

I don't pretend to understand them.


----------



## winniec777

Squash, is that you?? 

I was watching a Ken Burns documentary on the Dust Bowl and saw this photo of a farm dog, c. 1932, Kansas, _Dust Bowl: The Great Plow Up_.


----------



## BrittanyG

Woah, they're quite similar!


----------



## Canyx

Me+too much time+camera+dog
This shot was totally accidental but those are the best kinds!


----------



## zhaor

lolololol

To be or not to be


----------



## Abbylynn

zhaor said:


> lolololol
> 
> To be or not to be


"Ditto!" ^ ... ^ ... ^ .... LOl!


----------



## sassafras

Oh christ now he can time travel, too? I'm doomed. DOOMED.


----------



## winniec777

sassafras said:


> Oh christ now he can time travel, too? I'm doomed. DOOMED.


That's exactly what I was thinking! Run for your life!!


----------



## GrinningDog

That picture is hilarious, Canyx! Brilliant! 

And my God, Abbylynn, Leah's cuteness. Gah! It looks like she's grown a bit too.

I have various bedtime pictures:

"Are you sleepy, Gypsy? Is it bedtime?"

GypsyHeadTilt by grinningd0g, on Flickr
Gypsy is NOT sleepy. Not yet!

Mischievious, not-sleepy Gypsy scooted next to Ivory, who was sleepy. Ivory was not pleased.

GypsyGoof by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Buut, after tucking Gypsy under the blankets, she decided she was drowsy after all.

GypsyTuckedIn by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Night night, Gypsy.

GypsyTuckIn by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## omgjustinbieber

My avatar, larger:









She was 3-4 months in that pic, and moving around non-stop.
She very much wanted to get closer to the camera, but that lens doesn't like anything closer (can't get focus).

(Shih-tzu / Coton mix)


----------



## annadee

Such cute photos!


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## amosmoses89

Our adventures over the last few weeks in no particular order

I don't know if the water will ever get too cold for Chloe!









Rummaging though leaves at the in-laws









Worlds largest squirrel 









Flying dog!









Her morning face


----------



## sassafras

Here's a double shot of cute.


----------



## Sibe

D'awwww! I luvs them.


----------



## Canyx

Amosmoses I ADORE that photo of your dog jumping into a lake. Looks like it's jumping into some sky portal since the water is so smooth. Gorgeous.


----------



## Sibe

Photo dump!

It comes in the night.









Guess who hadn't been feed yet.









When I play guitar she curls up with me.









Between training classes, I do basic obedience followed by a puppy class. She's a good helper. Gets impatient and hawoooo's at us sometimes.









Booth at the Farmer's Market. Kaytu was very well behaved! It's a crazy environment. I stuffed and froze 2 Kongs for her, and even though we were there for 4 hours she was great!









Mushing! I don't always take Nali as I'm still being careful with her paws.









Rolling in another dog's diarrhea seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## momtolabs

trying to fly Tank?


----------



## sassafras

Aw, lookit that little boxer butt.


----------



## Canyx

Sibe, didn't know you were a trainer! 




momtolabs said:


> trying to fly Tank?


LOVE it! So derpy.


----------



## sassafras

I'm... not sure how stuff like this happens.










But... SNOW SNOW SNOW!!!!


----------



## Canyx

I was shocked when I noticed Squash is not pure white, but cream white like his mom!


----------



## Abbylynn

Eddee .... atop his favorite look out!










Leah Lu in her new bed ....


----------



## jcloh86

Lexy at her chair =D


----------



## Abbylynn

jcloh86 said:


> Lexy at her chair =D



What a cutie!


----------



## winniec777




----------



## zhaor

^ound: that picture reminds me of one of my drunk college sophomore photobombs


----------



## Sibe

sassafras said:


> Aw, lookit that little boxer butt.


 I'm always impressed by his butt and thigh muscles when he runs. Boy is a BEAST.



Canyx said:


> Sibe, didn't know you were a trainer!


Yeppers! Been pro with my own business for just over 2 months now, so just getting started but it's been good so far. I knew the basics of training, but did the Animal Behavior College course to have a certification and while doing that I went on my own to grab as much info as I could on aggression and reactivity, BAT, separation anxiety, things I knew little about except the very very basics. Trying to read all the "basic" books as well as the specifics by trainers like Dunbar, Pryor, Pat Miller, Paul Owens, Donaldson, McConnell, and all those other trainers I have such high respect for. I love my training library so far! I'm aiming toward CPDT and APDT certifications some day I think. Good to have goals.


----------



## dagwall

winniec777 said:


>


Haha you can't help but laugh seeing that picture. Husky photobomb.


----------



## Canyx

winniec777 said:


>


This just made my morning.


----------



## pbl

I love this thread. All these pictures are awesome. Is there a way to create my own albums to post up a bunch of pictures? Something like a Facebook or a photobucket?
Also, How do I upload an image to this post? I see image option but it has to be a url?...

**edit
nevermind. Just read this thread about posting pictures. So I guess posting up a bunch of pictures is out of the questions.

Is there a video feature here?


----------



## pbl

Best friends.


----------



## beretw

My roommate texted me 4 variations of this picture today. Dumb dog kept sneaking away from me to go cuddle. What a traitor.


----------



## Sibe

pbl said:


> I love this thread. All these pictures are awesome. Is there a way to create my own albums to post up a bunch of pictures? Something like a Facebook or a photobucket?
> Also, How do I upload an image to this post? I see image option but it has to be a url?...
> 
> **edit
> nevermind. Just read this thread about posting pictures. So I guess posting up a bunch of pictures is out of the questions.
> 
> Is there a video feature here?


 You can copy the images from facebook/photobucket and post them here in









To post a video, same thing but use [video] brackets.


----------



## beretw

Garp meets Santa!

"And ah can haz squirrlz and kitteh for nomz?"


----------



## pbl

Sibe said:


> You can copy the images from facebook/photobucket and post them here in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To post a video, same thing but use [video] brackets.


Thanks Sibe. So for each image, I would need the URL and do it one by one in the







. Can I create my own albums like how Facebook does it?


----------



## sassafras

Happpeeeee snow dog.


----------



## gingerkid

pbl said:


> Thanks Sibe. So for each image, I would need the URL and do it one by one in the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can I create my own albums like how Facebook does it?



Not really albums... you can upload photos directly from your computer though (without having to upload them to FB/photobucket/flikr, etc. You can only do it from the "advanced" post page (click the "Go Advanced" button under your reply, when you start one, and then click the little paperclip/attachment icon. You can either add files from a website or from your computer. 

That Husky photobomb made my day.


----------



## pbl

gingerkid said:


> Not really albums... you can upload photos directly from your computer though (without having to upload them to FB/photobucket/flikr, etc. You can only do it from the "advanced" post page (click the "Go Advanced" button under your reply, when you start one, and then click the little paperclip/attachment icon. You can either add files from a website or from your computer.
> 
> That Husky photobomb made my day.


Thanks again gingerkid. You've been really helpful! I was wondering how to upload from my computer. 1 step instead of 2 now! THANKS!


----------



## sclevenger

Thought I would share a few of my ACD/Aussie, he passed from Diabetes at 2, he went in to kidney failure suddenly. We miss him so much. 

5 Weeks Old















Year Old Here







This very weird dog, loved carrots but wouldn't touch a 
hot dog







Him and my daughter, she is just a few weeks old here and he was so gentle, when she moved he moved.








Hope I did this picture thing right. lol.


----------



## pbl

Canyx said:


> Me+too much time+camera+dog
> This shot was totally accidental but those are the best kinds!


This one is awesome! This thread definitely needs to be updated more often!


----------



## gingerkid

sclevenger said:


> Thought I would share a few of my ACD/Aussie, he passed from Diabetes at 2, he went in to kidney failure suddenly. We miss him so much.
> 
> 5 Weeks Old
> View attachment 38946
> 
> 
> View attachment 38947


Wow, are those first two pics the same dog!? I would have never guessed! I'm sorry for your loss; he was gorgeous.


----------



## sclevenger

Haha. Yes the same dog. He was a creamy chocolate brown as a baby, then he turned almost black and the chocolate turned into tan points. lol. The second picture he was about 4 or 5 months old.

We knew it was coming, we almost lost him around 7 months to a very bad kidney infection. Thats when the vet said he had diabetes and he would probably never see 5 because of his over using of the bladder. 

He was a beauty, his older pictures he got more stockier. We sure do miss him!


----------



## kadylady

This was only partially staged....


----------



## FloridaDog

These are fuzzy (getting decent pics of this dog is a WHOLE other post, lol) but here's Cheerio playing with his stuffed toy, being generally festive with his Christmas bow on, and sacked out after sneaking homemade peanut butter cookies. Heh. 




View attachment 38999
View attachment 38998


----------



## kadylady

Zoey's new collar came last night! It's her first very own collar, the rest have been Luke hand me downs.


----------



## DJEtzel

kadylady said:


> Zoey's new collar came last night! It's her first very own collar, the rest have been Luke hand me downs.


Lupine's the way to go! My parents' Rat Terrier Mix has the same one.


----------



## DJEtzel

Some people call this look "drivey"... I call it demon puppy...


----------



## kadylady

DJEtzel said:


> Lupine's the way to go! My parents' Rat Terrier Mix has the same one.


I love the Lupine collars! Luke has the Dapper Dog and I have been wanting to get one for Zoey for quite awhile.

Love the pic of Recon!


----------



## DJEtzel

Thanks!


----------



## beretw




----------



## Canyx

Beretw I want a tshirt that says "I knew Garp before he became an internet meme and took over the world."


----------



## BellaPup

winniec777 said:


>





zhaor said:


> ^ound: that picture reminds me of one of my drunk college sophomore photobombs


LOL! Love it!


----------



## Canyx

zhaor said:


> ^ound: that picture reminds me of one of my drunk college sophomore photobombs


How can you say something like that without providing a point of reference??


----------



## beretw

Canyx said:


> Beretw I want a tshirt that says "I knew Garp before he became an internet meme and took over the world."


You can't put these ideas in my head! I have free time and I'm between design projects. It might have this picture on it (eye boogers and all):


----------



## Canyx

Sure and when you send me the tshirt be sure to include that fox skineez toy there. Soro's just about chewed through his!


----------



## zhaor

Canyx said:


> How can you say something like that without providing a point of reference??


I don't have that picture anymore


----------



## Abbylynn

17 weeks old today ........ Leah ...


----------



## mzink

My Rocky!


----------



## beretw

Garp is so over Christmas:


----------



## Rescued

mzink said:


> My Rocky!


GSP? My dads been pining away for another one, we lost ours a few years ago. Where is he from? He's gorgeous!


----------



## BrittanyG

Conti being froggy









Best friends









Too cute


----------



## mzink

Rescued said:


> GSP? My dads been pining away for another one, we lost ours a few years ago. Where is he from? He's gorgeous!



Thank you! I'm sorry you lost your doggie  .

He's actually an English Springer Spaniel, he's just shaved down because he tends to have skin allergies and its easier to keep an eye on his skin that way. He normally has a very fluffy coat. I got him from a breeder in the UK, I was living over there for a couple years.


----------



## Kibasdad

Some winter pics from a couple years ago.

My avatar pic

kiba14 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


007a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


063a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


044a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


027a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## gingerkid

Curses. Now I want a shiba more than ever. Gorgeous photos!


----------



## DJEtzel

Sir's new collar.  I'm very impressed with how well it fits and looks. (Don't mind the clutter; I bought this house in the fall and will probably be renovating until next fall!)


----------



## Abbylynn

Eddee and Dad at the Christmas gathering with the Children.


----------



## |DoggieBuddy|

Kibasdad, your avatar photograph is excellent! what a great looking dog!


----------



## momtolabs

Bentley enjoying the snow


















Tank had to go onto the leash because he decided the neighbors were having a fun party and was a party crasher(not really my neighbors love him,lol0









My brother and sister being well...no comment and tank got a chance to be off


----------



## winniec777

Poca was waiting for a snowball to be thrown in this photo. Not sure why she looks SO worried. Maybe she thought it would melt before I tossed it....


----------



## winniec777

Dup post.....


----------



## amosmoses89

Walking in the rain


----------



## HyperFerret

This was Tj and I (and Lola and Tarista) trying to wait to watch for the ball to drop on New Years Eve, lol.


----------



## Jimmy Buffett

Jimmy buffett being lazy and weird lol.. 









Ok enough weird think I'll sleep ..








I have to teach him to close his legs when he sleeps nobody wants to see his lower half . Lol


----------



## Sibe

Down. Stay. Good dogs.









Excuse the crappy low light cell phone pic. They look so miserable because we were eating.


My husband snuggling Denali


----------



## RedGermanPinscher

HyperFerret said:


> This was Tj and I (and Lola and Tarista) trying to wait to watch for the ball to drop on New Years Eve, lol.


I am wearing the exact same style slippers as we speak and have the same color phone...LoL!!!!!


----------



## HyperFerret

RedGermanPinscher said:


> I am wearing the exact same style slippers as we speak and have the same color phone...LoL!!!!!


Ohmygosh! I ~LOVE~ those slippers! They're just great aren't they? The phone cover I had before was a dark blue on black. I like this color scheme so much more! But yeah, how cool is that? Lol. I also always have that blue furry robe on, it's a favorite.


----------



## HyperFerret

Jimmy Buffett said:


> Jimmy buffett being lazy and weird lol..


That made me lol.


----------



## GrinningDog

I love all these pictures! Such beautiful dogs our members have!


GypsyLittleNose by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Perchin' on my arm on command:

GypsyPerch by grinningd0g, on Flickr

I'm mean to my dog. This picture cracks me up because she appears to have no body (but a MASSIVE nose).

GypsyHeadRing by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyRing by grinningd0g, on Flickr

We're dancing!

Gypsyance by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Canyx taught Soro how to "piggyback ride" a while ago, which I thought was brilliant and thus copied. Gypsy looks weirded out in this pic, but she generally likes this a ton. We solicit treats from various family members. Hehe.

GypsyPiggyBack by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## beretw

We went sled pulling through Fort Snelling state park today! I weighed down the sled with a 25 pound pack. We've been slowly increasing the weight for a while. He's doing great!


----------



## MM13

Someone is tired 
http://instagram.com/p/UP0CgyIJeS/


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Why, I went to work today and there was a tiny gift waiting for me:


----------



## Sibe

Videos! I want to teach my girls more tricks just for fun. Denali is currently learning to crawl, and also learning to weave between my legs, and stand between my legs with her front paws on my feet. She's only done one ~10 min session to learn the leg weaving a couple days ago before this vid. I still need to do an overstated gesture and lure but she's getting it.






Kaytu is learning "Stick 'em up!" and "bang!", which are sitting up and then laying flat on her side. I've done several short sessions of sitting up to help her build the muscle and gain balance. Criteria has recently been raised to sitting up and putting her paws up. I typically work each behavior by itself as she still requires the lure and I don't want to have them too associated yet. She also needs a cowboy hat!


----------



## BrittanyG

This thread..


----------



## dagwall

Sibe said:


> Kaytu is learning "Stick 'em up!" and "bang!", which are sitting up and then laying flat on her side. I've done several short sessions of sitting up to help her build the muscle and gain balance. Criteria has recently been raised to sitting up and putting her paws up. I typically work each behavior by itself as she still requires the lure and I don't want to have them too associated yet. She also needs a cowboy hat!


What did you do to start Kaytu on "Stick 'em up!", I've tried a few times to work on "Sit pretty" which is a similar position a few times without much luck. From what I read it has somewhat to do with strengthen the core muscles they don't naturally use often so that they CAN support themselves and balance like that. I'd still like to manage that at some point but haven't found a skill to practice to help yet. Funny enough given the chance to counter surf I've seen him stand and balance on his hind legs for a decent amount of time a few times, very few chances to practice this in my house though as the kitchen is gated off and no desire to reinforce counter surfing. I actually like the "stick 'em up!" better than the idea of "sit pretty" so if I can get him to understand what I want I'm sure that's what it'll end up being, he's already got "bang" down pat.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Why, I went to work today and there was a tiny gift waiting for me:




Awwwwe ..... NO way someone gave that awesome little puppy up!  It is precious!


----------



## Sibe

dagwall, I start by having them in Sit position and holding the treat *just* above their nose so they have to strain to reach it. I click for any paw raises. After a couple times of this I lure it a little higher, and click only when both paws come off the floor. They only get a click if their butt stays on the floor. Sometimes my clicks are off and I'll click when their butt comes up if I'm not expecting it to. It's ok though, like I tell my clients "As long as the click is mostly right mostly of the time, they'll get it." Timing is very important but nobody is perfect.
*IMPORTANT:* Teach them on a soft surface, like carpet, and not near the top of stairs. They need to build those muscles and find their balance, and will be very wobbly in the beginning!

I took these today to show you, since neither Denali nor Diesel has ever done it before. Oh and typically I'm silent and don't give praise or verbal marker when teaching something new until I think they're really grasping the concept.

Denali





It's really tough for Diesel since being a boxer his chest is very heavy. I clicked a few times I shouldn't have as he'd push up and stand up when I thought he was going to keep his butt down.





(Yes, I'm aware I have no butt lol. )


----------



## dagwall

Thanks Sibe I'll have to try that with Jubel... my fingers may regret it though. I took the easy way out and didn't really worked that hard on not nipping fingers when taking treats, just opted for using an open hand most of the time. He's better than he was 2.5 years ago but treats between fingers still risks a bit of a nip. 

While I love seeing Diesel pictures/video I thought he was getting a new foster home due to fighting with Kaytu? They getting along better or just not found a good replacement foster yet?


----------



## Sibe

Maybe teach him "gentle" first. Hold a treat in your fingers and click when he licks. Denali is a bit of a shark as we do agility and I have a bad habit of dropping the treat in her mouth, but she knows gentle too.

Both. They're doing better, and no good foster yet. They haven't fought in months. There have been 3 potential new fosters. One had a dog so unsocialized they couldn't put a collar on it and he wanted to eat Diesel, the next backed out before even meeting him because her work schedule changed, and the third thought it was ok to beat her own dogs. I still hope to find a new foster as he really doesn't fit well with us. He's very needy and wants to be with you all the time. I've done a lot to give him confidence in being by himself but he is a people pleaser and just craves human interaction and being in our presence. His owner (who is deployed overseas and will be getting Diesel back when she returns, for those just tuning in) may be returning within a month or so and if that's the case we'll keep him. No need to have the stress of moving to a new family right before she's back.


----------



## Canyx

I used the same concept as you did Sibe, (AWESOME job with Diesel by the way! I've been seeing your posts about him and he's lucky to have you as a foster mom!)
but to Dagwall might I suggest using a target stick instead? That might save your fingers. Also, and this is totally my personal preference, I NEVER want Soro to think it's okay to go for food in my hand. For a little while, it prevented me from teaching any tricks that required luring him to jump or stand. But then I found the target stick and that's worked for everything. In hindsight, if I had discovered that tool earlier I would have used it for many more things instead of bending over, crouching, etc. and luring with food in my hand.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe ..... NO way someone gave that awesome little puppy up!  It is precious!


His mama is pretty much a baby herself and has no interest in caring for him. She can't be more than a year old. :\ I came in tonight and found I have another litter of six fat babies: 










These babies mama is a very good mama. She was taking such good care of them I didn't have to clean up a single puppy mess. She was on it. She was very good about me handling them and going outside and being OK leaving them to go potty.


----------



## gingerkid

Canyx said:


> I used the same concept as you did Sibe, (AWESOME job with Diesel by the way! I've been seeing your posts about him and he's lucky to have you as a foster mom!)
> but to Dagwall might I suggest using a target stick instead? That might save your fingers. Also, and this is totally my personal preference, I NEVER want Soro to think it's okay to go for food in my hand. For a little while, it prevented me from teaching any tricks that required luring him to jump or stand. But then I found the target stick and that's worked for everything. In hindsight, if I had discovered that tool earlier I would have used it for many more things instead of bending over, crouching, etc. and luring with food in my hand.


What is a target stick and how does it work? Is it basically a replacement for the treat, using a "touch" command?


----------



## dagwall

I did try with a target stick once but he wasn't very charged up about the target stick when I did. We haven't done anything with one for a while but he knows about it and was into it at one point.... I'll probably start with fingers and go to the target stick if I'm getting nipped too much.

And yes gingerkid it's a stick, usually with a marker of some kind on the end that you teach them to touch. The one I've used is a wooden dowel with a small colored tape "flag" on the end.


----------



## Canyx

Yep. I use this one since it has a clicker conveniently built it. http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Click-Stick-Dog-Trainer/dp/B0010DNDPA


----------



## dagwall

Canyx said:


> Yep. I use this one since it has a clicker conveniently built it. http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Click-Stick-Dog-Trainer/dp/B0010DNDPA


Lawl, I have 2 target sticks from different training classes and about 5 clickers. All "free" from training classes.


----------



## Sibe

Oh yeah! Durr! I actually just got my Clik Stik less than a week ago, mainly with intention to use it professionally with toy dogs and at home with the cats. Just idea to use it with alligator dogs 

I ordered mine from Karen Pryor's website, same cost as amazon. http://store.clickertraining.com/terry-ryan-clik-stik.html


----------



## sassafras

This beast was spotted in Minnesota today... BEWARE THE WENDIGO.


----------



## beretw

So I force my dog to take Photobooth pictures with me... No big deal...


----------



## Sibe

My, what large teeth you have!

That is fantastic.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh, I forgot to share Shambles ruining 2013 before it even started:


----------



## Canyx

beretw said:


> So I force my dog to take Photobooth pictures with me... No big deal...


This is the best. The BEST. 
You did not tell me you owned a shark.


----------



## winniec777

Enjoying the snow one last time before it disappears in the 50-degree weather we're about to get....

This is how we roll.....









And roll...









And slide...









And slide...









Done!


----------



## winniec777

dup.......


----------



## sassafras

Handsome dog is handsome.


----------



## nemefeme

You can only see the brindle when the sun's out.


----------



## makenzie

The little man naps! Peace at last!


----------



## Abbylynn

I feel loved.


----------



## sassafras

Hahaha that's awesome. Kisses coming at you from every direction.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Hahaha that's awesome. Kisses coming at you from every direction.


Thanks .... and I wasn't even wearing PB! Lol!


----------



## winniec777

I met a woman at a dog park once who actually put PB on her cheek to get kisses from her pup. Dog was just not very affectionate and she really wanted that. She was a lovely woman. She accepted her pup for who she was. Just got in a PB kiss every once in a while. 

Squash really is the Cary Grant of dogs....or insert name of whatever hunka hunka floats your boat - I'm really not up on pop culture so can't name anyone contemporary. But you get the drift.


----------



## beretw

I had the day off work, which means one thing... Dog adventures!

First, Garp met up with his BFF Hunter the Golden for some good ol' body slamming action










Then we took the dogs down to our secret river spot. My heart skipped a beat when he ran out onto the ice. My roommate, on the other hand, decided to take a picture.


----------



## dagwall

Ha, someplace on the forum RonE posted a video of Esther playing fetch into a partially frozen pond. Running out on the ice, jumping into the water and climbing back out. I see that and think damn that's cold but Esther's face says wow this is fun.


----------



## Sibe

I couldn't think of a good place to share this and it doesn't need its own thread, but I designed a shirt for my business. Info is on the back, this is the front:









The things we do when training.. people have GOT to think we've lost our marbles!!


----------



## Juramentado

went to the countryside with Smokes during the holidays 

my little bro and little cousin walking Smokes









Smokes, Me and Kelly, one of my family's dogs in the countryside.


----------



## Canyx

Oh look, three hotties. 
Nice photo! Looks like you guys had a great time! I want to see the other dog's face, it looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Juramentado

Canyx said:


> Oh look, three hotties.
> Nice photo! Looks like you guys had a great time! I want to see the other dog's face, it looks gorgeous!!!


what canyx wants. canyx gets 

















sweet cuties


----------



## Canyx

OOOooooooo it IS gorgeous! What a unique coat! Looks very wolfish.


----------



## Juramentado

my aunt wanted to give her to me. but i said it's only convenient for me to focus on one dog at the moment.

but now reading your comment on her makes me regret my decision


----------



## Crantastic

What happened to Carrots?


----------



## Juramentado

Crantastic said:


> What happened to Carrots?


i had to put her for adoption. because for the holidays, we can only bring one dog to the province. and we cant leave her all alone here in the house for a few weeks 
i miss her very much specially when she gets mentioned.
my neighbor only a few houses away from our home adopted her  i visited her after the holidays and she seems happy there with all the children and 2 other dogs.


----------



## Crantastic

Aw, glad Carrots is happy, though. 

Yesterday Cas and I attended an Alaskan Klee Kai meetup! It was my first time meeting other AKK and Cas's first time playing with klee kai (or a group of dogs in general) since he was a baby.




























First two photos are from the breeder who organized this. Those are her dogs in the last photo, plus one of the puppies from her last litter (the white one).


----------



## DJEtzel

Crantastic said:


> Aw, glad Carrots is happy, though.
> 
> Yesterday Cas and I attended an Alaskan Klee Kai meetup! It was my first time meeting other AKK and Cas's first time playing with klee kai (or a group of dogs in general) since he was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First two photos are from the breeder who organized this. Those are her dogs in the last photo, plus one of the puppies from her last litter (the white one).


Adorable! They are some cute dogs!

This cutie is visiting today. Her name's Kaya.. she's an 8 month old American Bulldog owned by a friend of my boyfriend's. We saw her once when she was 3 months and then again now! Big change. She's about 70 pounds now and the sweetest (as any bully is!) wiggle butt. I introduced all the dogs while BF and his friend went out for some food, and they played in the poopy/muddy backyard for about 45 minutes and got nasty. Now everyone is napping inside. Haha. Peace and quiet finally. Of course the bullies are napping on their respective humans.


----------



## winniec777

Crantastic said:


>


An embarrassment of klee kai riches.... <3


----------



## beretw

Interesting you you picked out today at Petsmart, Garp. I didn't know pink and flowered was your aesthetic...


----------



## nemefeme

Sibe said:


> I couldn't think of a good place to share this and it doesn't need its own thread, but I designed a shirt for my business. Info is on the back, this is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things we do when training.. people have GOT to think we've lost our marbles!!


You run a training business? We need to talk. lol


----------



## nemefeme

Juramentado said:


> what canyx wants. canyx gets


That dog is gorgeous. I wish I had the space and time for a husky breed.


----------



## gingerkid

Crantastic said:


> Aw, glad Carrots is happy, though.
> 
> Yesterday Cas and I attended an Alaskan Klee Kai meetup! It was my first time meeting other AKK and Cas's first time playing with klee kai (or a group of dogs in general) since he was a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First two photos are from the breeder who organized this. Those are her dogs in the last photo, plus one of the puppies from her last litter (the white one).


I love how Kasper is the only one with the whole Siberian Husky-type "Going to eat your soul" look, lol. What a bunch of cuties.


----------



## lunachichisnoopyapollo

Apollo relaxing


----------



## Sibe

nemefeme said:


> You run a training business? We need to talk. lol


 Sure do! There are quite a few trainers on this site. PM me any time, and the training forum here always has great advice.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Ha ha! I have more puppies!










Six of them.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Ha ha! I have more puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six of them.



They are soooo cute! 

I have one puppy with alligator teeth! Lol!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

These ones barely have tiny, tiny nubs of teeth so they're at that cute stage where they're cute AND aren't land sharks. My favorite time.


----------



## Losech

Conker enjoying a walk to the petshop on a cold and wet day.


----------



## Chief502




----------



## MimiAzura

sitting out the back just now <3 

Stella and the cat, Pandora









Taj


----------



## Leaf

"My ear broke!!"


----------



## Salina

we have a pond in the backyard but about two weeks ago I built a fence so the backyard is much smaller now and the dogs don't have free access to the pond anymore. well, Sookie decided she doesn't need a pond to swim...


----------



## nemefeme

I spoil. In the summer, I mix no-fat creamsicle with his food and he loves it. 










And I tried to take a picture of Rambo sleeping, but then he would show his weakness. One eye open.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Adele on our cat Chewy. He is the best dog cat I"ve ever known to get all the dogs wrapped right around his little paw. Adele was good from the start except for the squishing with her paw, but Chewy put up with it lol.. And Adele learned not to be so rough on Chewy..


----------



## Jimmy Buffett

We are on leash # 2 ...









And rope toy # 2 also ! ..


----------



## Sibe

Whoops! That'll teach ya to leave a leash in reach of those teeth haha 

Denali chewed the buckle off on of her collars when I left it too close to her crate. Came home and she'd pulled it in and chewed it up.


I have puppy fever so bad. I want another one!!! I'll have to settle for pictures and reminiscing. LOOK HOW TINY DENALI WAS!! 6 weeks old, visiting the litter.









First family photo when we brought her home at 8 weeks old.


----------



## JulieK1967

Sibe said:


> I couldn't think of a good place to share this and it doesn't need its own thread, but I designed a shirt for my business. Info is on the back, this is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The things we do when training.. people have GOT to think we've lost our marbles!!


OMG! I SO needed this shirt today! I am still working with Molly on leash manners & I was acting like a darn fool trying to get her to follow me when a woman walked by and looked at me like I'm nuts, LOL.


----------



## Sibe

JulieK1967 said:


> OMG! I SO needed this shirt today! I am still working with Molly on leash manners & I was acting like a darn fool trying to get her to follow me when a woman walked by and looked at me like I'm nuts, LOL.


 I have wanted to make one for a while. What finally did it was working with a hyper easily distracted young boxer. We were standing at the top of a huge set of stairs at a park (about 30 steps I think) and a woman was jogging up and down them. We were just standing at the top doing LAT [Look At That] training using this stranger as a training distraction hahaha. Never even said hi to her. I thought that must be so odd for her.. using the concept of LAT we would click when the dog looked at her, then he'd look away for the treat. It's a great technique, and he did really well. Stranger woman didn't seem to mind


----------



## nemefeme

beretw said:


> Interesting you you picked out today at Petsmart, Garp. I didn't know pink and flowered was your aesthetic...


Adorable. For a second because of your tiling, I thought it was a purse. lol


----------



## RedGermanPinscher

JulieK1967 said:


> OMG! I SO needed this shirt today! I am still working with Molly on leash manners & I was acting like a darn fool trying to get her to follow me when a woman walked by and looked at me like I'm nuts, LOL.


This is why I am glad that we live in an otherwise dog friendly/savy community.. Just about EVERYONE acts a fool when out with their dogs.... Seriously, I think there are may be 4 houses in the entire community that don't have dogs...


----------



## gingerkid

Sad puppy is sad.


----------



## DJEtzel

My "Partner in Crime" sat on his own chair at an event tonight and was soaking up all of the attention from everyone. And they all adored the fact that he was a Pit Bull. Made me EXTREMELY happy. He definitely has a therapy future... He was even trying to shake everyone's hand very politely.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Is the random thread in the dog picture forum subject to only dogs, or can it evolve to reptile show turtles?


----------



## beretw

Look what I just found!!! It's a baby Garp picture I didn't know existed!


----------



## The_Monstors

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Is the random thread in the dog picture forum subject to only dogs, or can it evolve to reptile show turtles?


It isn't the only turtle on this thread, so I don't see why not.


----------



## lucidity

That is a tortoise (At least I'm pretty sure it is)! This is a turtle.. haahahhaa


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Same Bull dog ugly face either way!


----------



## Abbylynn

Yumm! Yumm! Yummmy!


----------



## sassafras

I had a random encounter with this snapping turtle this fall.


----------



## Sibe

Encounter with a snapping turtle several years ago when I lived in Virginia. He was huge. And he tried to bite me when I tried to pick him up haha. You can see its long tail in the first pic.









(My lil brother)


----------



## Salina

met this little guy last week on our walk


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I'm going to seek out a turtle now to see how at least Shambles responds to it. Probably will eat it. Jack has barked and snarled at a small one that wasn't even moving. Smalls doesn't care about any other animal ever and has regularly been around guinea pigs and bunnies.


----------



## Sibe

DJEtzel said:


> My "Partner in Crime" sat on his own chair at an event tonight and was soaking up all of the attention from everyone. And they all adored the fact that he was a Pit Bull. Made me EXTREMELY happy. He definitely has a therapy future... He was even trying to shake everyone's hand very politely.


 This is great. Those collars look amazing! Do you make them, or was it a fund raiser thing, or..?


beretw, baby Garp is precious.


----------



## Juramentado

gingerkid said:


> Sad puppy is sad.


you're so pretty.

why so serious? -Smokes


----------



## gingerkid

Snowball was sad because he really wanted to go outside and play, and we didn't. It was -30C. (This was back before Christmas).

OMG. Smokes eyes are intense and awesome. Normally I'm a blue-eyes person, but his eyes are absolutely gorgeous! Are they that orange in person?


----------



## amosmoses89

Am I not turtley enough for the turtle club? (ahem.. tortisy...)


----------



## Awesome Dog

This is Boogie, one of the Search and Rescue dogs I "hide for" in training. This is when she found me in the woods.


----------



## Juramentado

*gingerkid*, i've always wondered what people in snowy countries do with their dogs during winter. and yep, Smokes's eye color is like that in person 

*Awesome Dog*, haha she really has that "AHA THERE YOU ARE!!" face


----------



## DJEtzel

Sibe said:


> This is great. Those collars look amazing! Do you make them, or was it a fund raiser thing, or..?
> 
> 
> beretw, baby Garp is precious.


Thanks! Yes, I hand make all of them. I've been running a small business (which is rapidly growing!) out of my home for the last few years. Only seriously in the last 6 months or so. This was at a hockey game promo night where fans were allowed to bring their dogs; so they had all sorts of doggie vendors there! Lots of networking = successful night!


----------



## gingerkid

Juramentado said:


> *gingerkid*, i've always wondered what people in snowy countries do with their dogs during winter. and yep, Smokes's eye color is like that in person


Oh, we still go out! Actually, we got a "winterized" breed specifically because its so cold here. Snowball still gets two walks a day, no matter how cold out it is, but they tend to get shorter and shorter as the temperature drops, like, from 40+ mins each in the summer down to ~15 mins when its REALLY cold. Snowball has a coat, but we didn't get it for warmth; turns out its REALLY hard to see a 19" tall white fluffy dog in 2+ feet of snow!


----------



## sassafras

I told him to 'wait' while I set up for a 'toss Squash the ball' picture... I guess he took it seriously and very, very literally.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> I told him to 'wait' while I set up for a 'toss Squash the ball' picture... I guess he took it seriously and very, very literally.



Lol! That is awesome!!!


----------



## CptJack

Someone wanted to see all 4 together?










Thud's growing.


----------



## sassafras

Hahaha... One of these things is not like the others!


----------



## CptJack

sassafras said:


> Hahaha... One of these things is not like the others!


And the others match so well! Poor Thud.


----------



## gingerkid

I still can't get over his name being Thud, lol. He is adorable.

From our group walk today.

"Why you guys so slow?"


----------



## beretw

Awesome Dog said:


> This is Boogie, one of the Search and Rescue dogs I "hide for" in training. This is when she found me in the woods.


This is so fricken cool. Jeebus.


----------



## Juramentado

*gingerkid [/B, Snowball looks so lovely in the snow  must be fun watching her or him? if there's snowfall hmm but maybe that's dangerous lol i wonder if Smokes can handle walking in there*


----------



## mashlee08

CptJack said:


> Someone wanted to see all 4 together?
> Thud's growing.


Haha, oh this made me laugh at loud, poor Thud he is a cutie! 

Thought I'd share a couple pics of Indie's most recent play date with her Great Dane friends, they call her the honorary tea cup Dane XD
Indie the Great Dane bully..









Zoomies zooms









My Indiekins









More running!









Action shot


----------



## Abbylynn

There are days I feel the same way Blu Boy! Lol!!!!  Lol!


----------



## nemefeme

CptJack said:


> Someone wanted to see all 4 together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thud's growing.


OMG Thud is sooo my favourite. He looks like Chewbacca!


----------



## CptJack

nemefeme said:


> OMG Thud is sooo my favourite. He looks like Chewbacca!


We TRIED to name him Wicket (Ewok). Didn't stick. He's just. Thud. (But he is absolutely, living teddy bear adorable.) 

Thank you!


----------



## nemefeme

mashlee08 said:


> Haha, oh this made me laugh at loud, poor Thud he is a cutie!
> 
> Thought I'd share a couple pics of Indie's most recent play date with her Great Dane friends, they call her the honorary tea cup Dane XD
> Indie the Great Dane bully..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomies zooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Indiekins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot


I need to stop using my iphone and start using a real camera. And find open space in toronto. Those pictures are breathtaking.


----------



## Crantastic

nemefeme, have you been to High Park out here in the west end? It's hugely popular with dog owners, and it's really nice. Well, it's kind of in that early winter, dead-looking time right now, but most of the time, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Stephanie11590

Bella wearing the cone of shame =/


----------



## gingerkid

Juramentado said:


> *gingerkid [/B, Snowball looks so lovely in the snow  must be fun watching her or him? if there's snowfall hmm but maybe that's dangerous lol i wonder if Smokes can handle walking in there*


*

Snowball loves the snow! Sometimes he'll bound through the snow that is taller than he is - its really funny to watch. I'm sure smokes would do just fine in the snow. Its usually pretty obvious when they've had enough - they start lifting up paws, shivering, etc. *


----------



## sassafras

Life with Squash, when it's too cold to do anything outside.


----------



## hamandeggs

sassafras said:


> Life with Squash, when it's too cold to do anything outside.


This video made me LOL. First, because Biscuit makes those same noises every evening when she thinks we should be entertaining her rather than watching TV. Second, and more importantly, because of the end when you(?) ask him if he has a sassy mouth and he goes quiet and looks sheepish immediately. Adorable.


----------



## beretw

Derpy doooooo


----------



## Salina

hamandeggs said:


> This video made me LOL. First, because Biscuit makes those same noises every evening when she thinks we should be entertaining her rather than watching TV. Second, and more importantly, because of the end when you(?) ask him if he has a sassy mouth and he goes quiet and looks sheepish immediately. Adorable.


haha, funny


----------



## BrittanyG

beretw said:


>


ROFL, what kind of face is that? XD

Sass, give Squash a hug for me, he's so sweet!


----------



## beretw

BrittanyG said:


> ROFL, what kind of face is that? XD


I call it the herp-derp. Hence his nickname, derp dog. Considering ordering a Fetching Tag soon with that tagline...


----------



## BrittanyG

I have a derpdog too!


----------



## sassafras

hamandeggs said:


> This video made me LOL. First, because Biscuit makes those same noises every evening when she thinks we should be entertaining her rather than watching TV. Second, and more importantly, because of the end when you(?) ask him if he has a sassy mouth and he goes quiet and looks sheepish immediately. Adorable.


LOL, thanks all. The end is my favorite part... it's like he's internally questioning whether he's wasted his life being a sass mouth. LOL


----------



## dagwall

sassafras said:


> LOL, thanks all. The end is my favorite part... it's like he's internally questioning whether he's wasted his life being a sass mouth. LOL


Haha yeah, Jubel does the I'm bored so I'm going to whine and bark at you thing but I never get that introspective look Squash gave you after calling him out on being a whiny brat. Love it.


----------



## Jimmy Buffett

Jimmy buffetts new sweater .. he has more cloths then me thanks to the wife ! Lol


----------



## sassafras

He's... adorable.


----------



## momtolabs

Bentley drives me bonkers but when we have cuddle time at night and he falls asleep in my lap and looks like this, it is all worth it.









tank when we had snow.


----------



## Sibe

I love derp dog faces.

Kaytu always licks









Snuggle derps with kitty









Denali usually derps at agility.



























GOOD MORNING! DERP!










Diesel is always sticking his tongue out..









..or his tooth









The happiest derp!









Cat derp!


----------



## BrittanyG

LOL! Derpy pets are best pets <3


----------



## CptJack

Thud! I'm trying to do at least a photo or so of him a week, too, but K's project is still the one I'm working hardest on. All evidence to the contrary, I don't love photography. 

Anyway:









Pretty puppy.









Pbbbbt Puppy.









And this is just indicative of Kylie and Thud's relationship. I have no idea why some of his fur looks green. It certainly isn't, in reality.


----------



## Sibe

Your puppy is moldy!!

hahahah


----------



## CptJack

Sibe said:


> Your puppy is moldy!!
> 
> hahahah


he wants to grow up to be this guy?


----------



## BrittanyG

<3 Thud!

(words)


----------



## Sibe

It's a rainy day so I thought I'd take some vids of the dogs and their training. Yes, it rains in San Diego!

Kaytu is doing really well at Stick 'em Up! and Bang!






Denali working on sitting pretty and crawling





Diesel sitting handsome, he's doing better about keeping his butt down





Bonus short vid of cats sitting.


----------



## MonicaS

I've got so many random pics. Rubicon is crazy!

She thinks she owns my jeep...










She also likes to make derp faces...


----------



## TMG

I feel like I am obligated to post some pictures of Cleo being adorable, so here we go.

She has a derpy ear that does what it wants, sometimes it's up and sometimes it's down. Here, it's up.









Here, derpy ear is down.









Running around outside with a plastic bottle that she found:


----------



## Sibe

Aw, Rubicon and Cleo are adorable! A-derp-able? lol


----------



## TMG

Sibe said:


> Aw, Rubicon and Cleo are adorable! A-derp-able? lol


Thanks! Cleo is a dork, but I love her anyway.


----------



## MonicaS

Sibe said:


> Aw, Rubicon and Cleo are adorable! A-derp-able? lol


Thanks! Rubi is a very strange dog, but she's a great dog.


----------



## Abbylynn

I Loathe you mom! Lol!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Ha. Jonas won't even LOOK at me when he has his belly band on:


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! Those Boys sure do sulk!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Sweetest gal.


----------



## dagwall

Elsa is so cute, always looks like she has a smile on her face.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

dagwall said:


> Elsa is so cute, always looks like she has a smile on her face.


She has turned out to be such a great dog. I knew she could do it.


----------



## CptJack

It's a really long story, involving fandoms, fan conventions, pictionary and actors, but 'Puppies in Tutus!" became a thing with a friend of mine, so this happened:


















Cat felt horrible for her.









And is plotting my murder, on Kylie's behalf.


----------



## Avery

Oh my gosh. Kylie's face in that last picture kills me.


----------



## Abbylynn

Those pictures of Kylie and the cat are adorable! Lol! 


My four stooges .........


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Those pictures of Kylie and the cat are adorable! Lol!











The cat thinks Kylie is her puppy. Obviously.

Your guys all look great. It's nice to see Abby, too!



Avery said:


> Oh my gosh. Kylie's face in that last picture kills me.


Me too!


----------



## Sibe

Dogs outside when we saw Muse last week. I love having this dog run, it's 10'x6' and 6' high. Diesel wore his thundershirt to not only help keep him calm, but to help keep him warm. Derp face bonus!









Two water bottles attached, and plywood in front of the gate so Kaytu can't bend the chainlink on the gate to get out. The top is welded wire, and also I have a tarp on top. The pvc pole holds it up in the middle to let rain drain off otherwise it pools and caves in. There is chicken wire flat on the ground all along the edges so they can't dig out too- you see those 2 big holes?









From today. Scruba-dub-dub, three dogs in a tub! Never had all 3 in at once before. They just needed paws and bellies rinsed after a muddy mushing run.


----------



## Canyx

Sibe, I always dig how Kaytu's fur sticks out perfectly to frame her pectoral area.


----------



## gingerkid

"Helping" with the laundry. I went to get more hangers and came back to this.


----------



## +two

I didn't actually take this picture, but my dog is in it, so that counts towards something right?


----------



## Sibe

That is great!!!


----------



## Laurelin

Favorite Summer picture in a while. What a dork.


lols by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Laurelin said:


> Favorite Summer picture in a while. What a dork.
> 
> 
> lols by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


Have you seen the Squash "MINDAAAY" photo? This is one of those photos if I ever saw one.


----------



## LoMD13

Lucy badly wishes she had thumbs


----------



## LoMD13

Lo wishes she could catch


----------



## Independent George

winniec777 said:


>


Nobody photobombs like a husky photobombs.


----------



## Avery

I know this isn't the normal use of this thread, but found this and figured you guys could relate.


----------



## Jimmy Buffett

Omg where is the like button !!! :^^^


----------



## Slartibartfast

I dog-sit for my neighbor's Rhodesian Ridgeback (she's a big dog) and that picture is basically me and her on the couch. It starts out with her on a huge pillow next to the couch but she will bug me to let her sit on the couch. I eventually give in even though I am lying on the couch and I know the eventual outcome. She and I start out sharing it fine but she spreads out more and more and I am relegated to a corner and eventually one of us has to get off.


----------



## Sibe

Avery said:


> I know this isn't the normal use of this thread, but found this and figured you guys could relate.


Love it! The top middle is Denali, and the center pic is Kaytu. ^.^


----------



## Avery

Mumble rotates between top middle, top right, Middle left, and middle center throughout the night. I'm always amazed at how much space such a small dog can occupy.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Just watching TV in my lap! Haha.


----------



## beretw

If I fits, I sits.


----------



## gingerkid

beretw said:


> If I fits, I sits.


This made me laugh out loud in my stats lab.


----------



## beretw

gingerkid said:


> This made me laugh out loud in my stats lab.


Good!

Ha, he's 68 pounds. She's 25 pounds. Shortly after this was taken, he fell asleep stretched out on top of her lengthwise.


----------



## momtolabs

Tanks lovely impulse control 









My cousins "Evil" pit bull trixie and my cousin Keigan. She is an AWESOME dog and I have thought about stealing her,hehe No I wouldnt do that but she is a really nice dog. People AND dog friendly.


----------



## taquitos

Meeko took a bath today. Yes, he does look like a little sewer rat haha. I am thinking he might not be 100% badly bred pom, but maybe a chi mix? He looks like a long haired chihuahua under all that fur!

Looooong neck! I have taken to calling him Llama now lol!


----------



## Juramentado




----------



## Jimmy Buffett

Jimmy buffet loves going for a walk beside the golf course .. three golf balls this time !


----------



## beretw

Derping around.


----------



## Lazerdog

There is a family living at a national forest entry where I go mountain biking that has four puppies that are rapidly growing up. Since the have seen me often they always run out to greet me and there is one that has the most loving disposition and eyes. The others are always too busy fighting over who gets to lick the mountain biker! Thought other forum members might enjoy these photos I took last week and it certainly meets the random criteria!


----------



## Juramentado

found a wallpaper that looks like Snowball!


----------



## dexterborg




----------



## CptJack

Kylie was not impressed with being woken up. (Great hair day she's having there, too.)


----------



## Abbylynn

The most TV watching dog I have ever known! Lol! .... always on my lap!


----------



## Shell




----------



## winniec777

Shell said:


>


What a nice skmooshy face


----------



## DJEtzel

Lookit that butt/tail fluff!


Recon Butt by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Independent George

Avery said:


> I know this isn't the normal use of this thread, but found this and figured you guys could relate.


Do you have a source for that image? I'd love to get a poster of it.


----------



## Avery

Independent George said:


> Do you have a source for that image? I'd love to get a poster of it.


I came across it on imgur. I can try to find the post again and see if someone linked to the source in the comments. If I find anything I'll get back to you.


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! .......


----------



## gingerkid

Who needs a dishwasher when you have a dog!


----------



## GrinningDog

Tongue to spare. And share!


GypsyGrin2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyUpTongue by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyHill by grinningd0g, on Flickr

I'm loving this camera.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter

Killian would like to inform everyone it takes a real man to wear pink. 










He was the victim of my random idea today. Wanted to see if he'd tolerate having it on, and that was the only one around. =] He did well.

(sorry it's so large. I've tried making it smaller)


----------



## mrsahunter86

Apollo is 9 weeks old today and weighing in at 12.2 pounds 









And just a random cute pic of Terror and Baby Girl cuddling


----------



## forum33




----------



## hamandeggs

Just a shot of our ridiculous Astroturf dog park. Here we have a Biscuit in her (un)natural environment, exhibiting her mangled herding tendencies next to an adorable border collie whose instincts appear to be unmangled, albeit misdirected (not too many sheep at the Astroturf dog park). 

Biscuit looks particularly Toller-esque here, I think.


----------



## CptJack

hamandeggs said:


> Just a shot of our ridiculous Astroturf dog park. Here we have a Biscuit in her (un)natural environment, exhibiting her mangled herding tendencies next to an adorable border collie whose instincts appear to be unmangled, albeit misdirected (not too many sheep at the Astroturf dog park).
> 
> Biscuit looks particularly Toller-esque here, I think.



Golly, Biscuit's pretty. I don't think I realized how much tail-foof she had! (Also, seriously, if I could figure out a way to do it on a hill, I'd astrotruf my ridiculous back yard. It's tiny, hilly, and a MUD PIT.)


----------



## hamandeggs

CptJack said:


> Golly, Biscuit's pretty. I don't think I realized how much tail-foof she had! (Also, seriously, if I could figure out a way to do it on a hill, I'd astrotruf my ridiculous back yard. It's tiny, hilly, and a MUD PIT.)


Thanks! Her tail is OUT OF CONTROL. You can't see her butt fur in that photo, but it's ridiculous too. She looks like she has cotton fluff back there. 

The funny thing about this Astroturf dog park is that it's also simultaneously muddy. You can't see it in the shot I posted, but when they built the park they kept a few trees to appease the neighbors. Trees need dirt and water to survive, it turns out. They mulch over it periodically, but inevitably when it rains, it's a mud pit. A urine-soaked, disgusting mud pit. 

(The actual turf is apparently special dog park turf that drains well and is durable. But it smells terrible if it hasn't rained recently.)


----------



## workerant

New dog Maeby rests her head on friend-dog Legend's arm after a rambunctious hike near Norris Dam, TN.











"No, I have no idea who ate the treats in the door pocket of the truck! ...What crumb?"


----------



## Roloni

Thank You For Snow...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sassafras

This picture is just cracking me up for some reason.


----------



## sassafras

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## BrittanyG

I awwwed out loud.


----------



## MimiAzura

terrible photo, but Stella kind of out of it, after her spay yesterday lol 









and Taj's happy face, because he got to spend all day inside


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!



That is awesome!


----------



## gingerkid

sassafras said:


> This picture is just cracking me up for some reason.


Pip's gonna pinch yo' face.


----------



## sassafras

My doggers. 













Nice drool, Squashies.


----------



## Rescued

sassafras said:


> My doggers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice drool, Squashies.


I mean this in the kindest way possible, but do you have multiple futons or does this one just get dressed up with different blankets all the time? You always have (a?) futon(s) in the background. I'm just curious


----------



## DJEtzel

I'll take those noms.


Nylabone by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Tainted

On squirrel watch.


----------



## sassafras

Rescued said:


> I mean this in the kindest way possible, but do you have multiple futons or does this one just get dressed up with different blankets all the time? You always have (a?) futon(s) in the background. I'm just curious


Haha, just the one futon. It's really a couch, but the frame isn't that great and the futon tends to slide down and get all bunched up and warped if we leave it up all the time, so we just leave it flat unless we have guests. Since it doubles as a dog bed, we rotate sheets and blankets on top to keep it clean.


----------



## winniec777

Just playing around with photobucket....

*The Rare Snow Sphinx*











*It Lives!!*


----------



## hamandeggs

Sunbeam blanket dog, AKA my view whilst working from home today:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Normally on a Sunday with cold weather, she would be roo-ing around the house by now, demanding to be taken outside. The combo of a few hours of doggy daycare last night + some off-leash recall and auto-sit training at the super-distracting ballfield (interspersed with sprinting around like a maniac dog) this morning seem to have earned us a reprieve for today.


----------



## CptJack

I am furniture. And she's not spoiled at ALL.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> I am furniture. And she's not spoiled at ALL.



Awwwwwe ..........................


----------



## mrsahunter86

Finally got one of all three, who knows if and when that will eer happen again! 








And this is just too funny


----------



## Independent George

sassafras said:


> My doggers.


It's opposite day! Pip is being all derpy while Squash & Maisie are all serious!


----------



## sassafras

Well I had a squeaky ball, which is about as srs business as you can get for Squash.


----------



## Nike80germany

First time smile from Lady ...( she is in the Shelter for almost 4 weeks now, being shy and timid and finally warming up a little bit)


aaand Swiffer...


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

One of her favorite spots. She's been extra lazy today, but that's okay! LOL Also, I was looking at her older vet records from when she was 3 years old, and was listed as a Border Collie Mix... is anyone seeing this?


----------



## Rescued

srs learning.


----------



## CptJack

Kylie got a bath.


















PLAY WITH ME









Fine.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

The couch is where all the magic happens.


----------



## DJEtzel

Why hello there, bat dog!


----------



## Abbylynn

Circus Boy on the rocking chair! ...... LOl!


----------



## Stephanie11590

Bailey being cool


----------



## gingerkid

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The couch is where all the magic happens.


TWAB gets ALL of the cuddles!


----------



## sassafras

We are friends. Friends who abruptly fall victim to a nap in the middle of couch wrestling.


----------



## trainingjunkie

That is so sweet! Would never happen at my house!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

gingerkid said:


> TWAB gets ALL of the cuddles!


Except Jack! He is not of the cuddling variety, which is a shame since he's a big puff. Sham was laying right behind me but my boyfriend made an attempt to get him to look at the camera and he leaped into action.


----------



## collierescue13

Sibe said:


> Giddyup, Mr. Kitty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double derp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derpin' at agility class


love the pup riding the kitty. had to steal it for my fb page if that's ok.


----------



## sassafras

Finished our second skijor race today! Just one post-race picture for now, my helper/ photographer/ husband couldn't come so I'll have to wait for the official and professional photographs to become available for action shots.


----------



## Shell

I shared this in the Cupcake foster thread, but I think it is too funny not to share more widely. This is Cupcake's introduction to a cow hoof chew.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Finished our second skijor race today! Just one post-race picture for now, my helper/ photographer/ husband couldn't come so I'll have to wait for the official and professional photographs to become available for action shots.



Very nice photo regardless!


----------



## Salina

sassafras said:


> Finished our second skijor race today! Just one post-race picture for now, my helper/ photographer/ husband couldn't come so I'll have to wait for the official and professional photographs to become available for action shots.


great pic...almost makes me miss snow...almost ;-)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I was rearranging the shelves right next to the door where all the harnesses, leashes, collars, etc. are and Sham determined we were going for a walk. Stayed like that for at least 15 minutes at the end.


----------



## HyperFerret

Yes. Toehuntai has _very much_ value. I love my Toehuntai.


----------



## Flaming

everytime I try to get a good picture...this happpens
*note the tennis ball mid way


----------



## Abbylynn

My bunch of busy buddies .... wonder what they are planning?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Oh you know... just rolling around with a bone in my mouth. Not a choking hazard or anything!!!


----------



## DJEtzel

Frag gets purple vet wrap on his leg because he fileted it pretty nicely at the dog park today. Blood on snow looks horrendous.










He's happy otherwise!


----------



## LoMD13

Very impressed with herself


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Well, look at all them logs she made it up.


----------



## Tainted

Ready for his walk.


----------



## Canyx

What in the world do you do for them to have that physique?


----------



## LoMD13

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Well, look at all them logs she made it up.


p

She tried to jump up there from a standstill (it's about 6 feet tall) and ALMOST made it but then she fell on her butt. So I showed her how to get up an easier way. I couldn't believe she just randomly decided to take a flying leap onto a pile of logs. I think I gasped in horror lol. The good news is that a year ago, she would have been absolutely traumatized and now she's all "no big"


----------



## Tainted

Canyx said:


> What in the world do you do for them to have that physique?


Me? I buy them quality kibble, and walk them daily. Their genetics do the rest!


----------



## Canyx

I've seen healthy pitbulls and I know they're naturally muscle-y, but never seen them like yours. Unless yours are bred to be super-muscular?


----------



## Tainted

Well, they're bullies, so they naturally have bulkier muscle than the ADBA APBT types you may see, which have more lean muscle. Think of it kind of as a bodybuilder vs. a long distance runner. 

Hope that kind of explains it, lol. They weren't specifically bred by their breeders to be muscle-y freaks or anything, it's just how they naturally are.


----------



## Abbylynn

Well .... Those dogs are gorgeous no matter what way you look at it. I still have a crush on Cleo.


----------



## Tainted

Abbylynn said:


> Well .... Those dogs are gorgeous no matter what way you look at it. I still have a crush on Cleo.


Thank you.


----------



## DJEtzel

Abbylynn said:


> Well .... Those dogs are gorgeous no matter what way you look at it. I still have a crush on Cleo.


I'd steal either, given the chance!


----------



## Sibe

collierescue13 said:


> love the pup riding the kitty. had to steal it for my fb page if that's ok.


 Totally fine


----------



## LoMD13

Little one made it up the logs too:











Arctic dog doesn't want to come inside


----------



## PatchworkRobot

untitled by Living Ruthless Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

We shall rid those loose baby teeth!


----------



## Tainted

DJEtzel said:


> I'd steal either, given the chance!


You have to go through me first! :boxing:


----------



## HyperFerret

Just chillin.


----------



## Tainted

My _special_ girl.


----------



## alexlucas

collierescue13 said:


> love the pup riding the kitty. had to steal it for my fb page if that's ok.


So adorable :>


----------



## sassafras

LoMD13 said:


>


That's it... you can't post pictures like that and not send her to me.


In other news... FANCY BOWLS.


----------



## CptJack

Tainted said:


> My _special_ girl.


...this is just PRICELESS.


----------



## Tainted

CptJack said:


> ...this is just PRICELESS.


She's a crazy one. Gotta love her, though.


Sitting in the shed waiting on me to get his food.


----------



## LoMD13

sassafras said:


> That's it... you can't post pictures like that and not send her to me.
> 
> 
> In other news... FANCY BOWLS.


Take her and have your mush puppies teach her how to pull stuff! I don't think she knows she's not a munchkin because all the dogs she socializes with most of the time are abouuutttt 10 pounds. 

Very nice bowls!!!!!


----------



## amosmoses89

I honestly can't remember if I've posted this before, but its just too adorable not to. 

I came out of the shower to this.


----------



## makenzie

Tainted said:


> My _special_ girl.


Haha! Too cute!!

Copper's favorite place to sit in the car, afraid he won't be able to fit up there too much longer!


----------



## CptJack

This is going in Thud's picture thread (with a few others), but this cracked me up so much I'm posting it twice.










One of these dogs is happier than the other.... (Not!Posed!)


----------



## sassafras

Yea she's got the thousand yard stare going there.


----------



## CptJack

sassafras said:


> Yea she's got the thousand yard stare going there.


"OH GOD WHY?!?!" with a lip tremble if she could manage it. Actually, it was just a 'lucky' shot. She wasn't happy with my sudden whistle and making her STAY for a split second, but she's nowhere near as uncomfortable as she looks. which means I can laugh at her instead of pity her.


----------



## sassafras

There's really no reason you can't do both.


----------



## hamandeggs

Why do you torment me by offering me horrible apple slices upon which to nibble? My life, it is woe:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## Lazerdog

Say _What_?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Sydney's face when she thinks she's about to get a bath...


----------



## Sibe

I got a new slicker brush!








"AAAAHHH I FEEL NAKED!!!"
Kaytu's fur pile on the left, Nali on the right.. and that little puff of brown fur in the middle is from Zebulon kitty.


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> Kaytu's fur pile on the left, Nali on the right.. and that little puff of brown fur in the middle is from Zebulon kitty.


You're making a sweater with that, right?


----------



## KBLover

sassafras said:


> Finished our second skijor race today! Just one post-race picture for now, my helper/ photographer/ husband couldn't come so I'll have to wait for the official and professional photographs to become available for action shots.


I just want to say that seeing all the snow makes me sick.

I'm so sick of snowless winters. *sigh*


----------



## Sibe

gingerkid said:


> You're making a sweater with that, right?


 Socks 

and maybe a hat.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Wet Pixie after a shower.



















And muddy Pixie.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe ..... Pixie is adorable .... I don't think I have ever seen an actual pic of her.


----------



## Shell

I had a good laugh at this warning sign. I think Chester was checking the waters for past violators...


----------



## LoMD13

Pixie is ADORABLE


----------



## LoMD13

The munchkin can finally run around outside for the first time in about 2-3 months!










Need leverage


----------



## DJEtzel

My co worker... 


My desk by DJetzel, on Flickr

Is a winker... 


Winky Wink by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

Definitely need to see more pictures of Pixie, and Obi too!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Yeah, I'm interested in knowing if Pixie would like to come live with me. If Obi has to come too I'm not going to be mad. 

Happy 5th Gotcha Day to Cheekies:


----------



## LoMD13

That picture makes me laugh every time I've seen it. The goofy ears back/ sweet eyes combined with the srs face. Best guy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Jack reminds me of a cat. You wake up and there he is with that look on his face. Judging you.


----------



## Salina

she really likes water...


----------



## sclevenger

CptJack said:


> Someone wanted to see all 4 together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thud's growing.


Just saw this picture...and I found it absolutely hilarious...Thud just stands out so much!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

sclevenger said:


> Just saw this picture...and I found it absolutely hilarious...Thud just stands out so much!!!!


That is awesome!


----------



## LoMD13

Squirrel! Must stare at it.


----------



## winniec777

The rare sand Sphinx....











2009.....











2013.....same place, 4 years later


----------



## CptJack

sclevenger said:


> Just saw this picture...and I found it absolutely hilarious...Thud just stands out so much!!!!


One of these things is not like the others....


----------



## Lazerdog

Sibe said:


> I got a new slicker brush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "AAAAHHH I FEEL NAKED!!!"
> Kaytu's fur pile on the left, Nali on the right.. and that little puff of brown fur in the middle is from Zebulon kitty.


Holy Crap! I had a yellow lab years ago that had some Alaskan in it. I used to brush her out and then go float the hair off the back deck. The swallows and purple martins would come and snap them up (and they really did make a snap sound when they grabbed it) and pad their nests with it. Brings back fond memories of a great dog and good years.......


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## gingerkid




----------



## luv mi pets

my Portuguese Podengo dog


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> One of these things is not like the others....


 Did you photoshop Thud in with the rest of your dogs? I can hear him telling the therapist "but I just feel like I do not look like the rest of my brothers and sisters."


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Did you photoshop Thud in with the rest of your dogs? I can hear him telling the therapist "but I just feel like I do not look like the rest of my brothers and sisters."


Nope! He was actually there, on the bed, being a big foofy, goofy, doofy, dork and making the others uncomfortable. (And he so, so doesn't. He's now outgrown even Jack by about 10lbs. Poor guy's going to grow up thinking he's a 20lb little guy.)


----------



## luv mi pets

Sitting in the bleachers (on top of a dog house) watching the small dogs play in the snow


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Sitting in the bleachers (on top of a dog house) watching the small dogs play in the snow


I LOVE this picture. And the dog on the right. That paw and expression are priceless.


----------



## Tainted

If only he didn't move his darn leg down off the concrete..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

luv mi pets said:


> my Portuguese Podengo dog


I love Podengos!


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Elsa is art...


----------



## mashlee08

I haz spethal dog..


----------



## gingerkid

luv mi pets said:


> Sitting in the bleachers (on top of a dog house) watching the small dogs play in the snow


This is adorable!


----------



## luv mi pets

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I love Podengos!


Thanks but she really is not mine. I am long term dog sitting, about 3-4 months, for some people. She will be for sale soon, her bite did not turn out so no show career for her. She is quiet and gets along great with dogs.


----------



## luv mi pets

gingerkid said:


> This is adorable!


Thanks! The small dogs keep them entertained for hours. I hope they do not realize how to jump into the play yard.


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> I LOVE this picture. And the dog on the right. That paw and expression are priceless.


Thanks! Yes that is one of my LGD. He is an Anatolian Shepherd/Great Pyrenees mix. I pet sat him for several months. The owner would come get him and due to his naughty behavior he was right back at my house. Finally she just asked if I would keep him.


----------



## sassafras

He did not want to come inside. He wanted ME to come OUTSIDE and play. And he parked his butt in the snow and ignored me until I did.


----------



## hamandeggs

I can't decide if this is evidence for or against the Duck Tolling Retriever theory...either way, deranged. 


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## luv mi pets

How could I say no to this face when I was asked to keep him.










T-boned collision of dogs because snow was too deep. The black obscure thing in front of white dog is a chihuahua who was having difficulties because the snow was taller than him


----------



## MimiAzura

The squeaky ball made this happen  
I'm not even sure how.. Stella never usually pays attention to it :/

How cute are they <3 

This one is their christmas photo 
They both destroyed that toy in seconds.. lucky i didn't expect it to last lol









I need more photos of them together!!


----------



## amosmoses89

I love the variations from the locations. Azaleas blooming in one and heaps of snow in another!


----------



## amosmoses89

Brain massage


----------



## winniec777

Happy beach girl...


----------



## GrinningDog

hamandeggs said:


> I can't decide if this is evidence for or against the Duck Tolling Retriever theory...either way, deranged.
> 
> 
> Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


HAHA. Cute!


----------



## hamandeggs

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> HAHA. Cute!


She's now carrying the head around the house and leaving it on the sofa. Sadly, this is not even the first toy she has neatly beheaded. She decapitated a squirrel mat and then carried the head upstairs to her dog bed in our room.

Should I be worried?


----------



## workerant

The weather for Knoxville's Mardi Growl parade was dismal this year. Nonetheless, several hundred dogs and their people showed up to support Young Williams Animal Center.

My new dog Maeby getting ice pelleted (it wasn't snow!)









Our friends hung a GoPro camera on their Shiloh Shepherd, Arwen. This is one of her shots, of my heart dog Kenda.









The weather deteriorated as the parade ended in Market Square. The ArwenCam caught this too.









For reference, this was last year's Mardi Growl when the weather was much better. It's kind of a big deal.


----------



## CptJack

I love it when I get photos of Mr. Dignified that _aren't_.









This looks a little unbalanced, somehow...









Yes. He is currently wearing a pink, sparkly, rhinestone encrusted collar. And will continue to do so until he grows into his blue rolled leather one.


----------



## DJEtzel

Gosh Thud is SO BIG already!

This is Recon's new collar! I love the "Barney" colors.. XD


----------



## CptJack

DJEtzel said:


> Gosh Thud is SO BIG already!
> 
> This is Recon's new collar! I love the "Barney" colors.. XD


Thud is freaking ridiculous - and that collar is GORGEOUS.


----------



## DJEtzel

CptJack said:


> Thud is freaking ridiculous - and that collar is GORGEOUS.


His pictures remind me a lot of Recon. Just a big bumbling puppy; although Thud is already bigger than Recon from the looks of it! And thank you! Recon was without a collar for a few weeks because I didn't like what they were doing to his hair, so this was the perfect solution. XD


----------



## LoMD13

LOVE that one of Thud and Kylie.


----------



## LoMD13

Munchkin has a monkey









Lo killed the monkey, so I tied the monkey to a frisbee. Lucy was a little suspicious.


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> LOVE that one of Thud and Kylie.


She is SO not intimidated, thankyouverymuch.

That picture of Lucy kills me. She looks like a cat.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I hate when I only have time to grab a dark crappy photo on my cell phone, but good lord Shambles.


----------



## CptJack

Why are you not playing with me?


----------



## Abbylynn

"Hehehe! You folks are sooo funny with your pics!"


----------



## winniec777

Curbside Prophet said:


> Elsa is art...


I really like Elsa imitating art. How was this created?


----------



## winniec777

Poca, a little sleepy, a little derpy....


----------



## BrittanyG

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I hate when I only have time to grab a dark crappy photo on my cell phone, but good lord Shambles.


Feed your dog, you cruel beast!


----------



## hamandeggs

A tale of two Biscuits:

Dignified:

Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr

Derpy:

Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Sunbathing ..... Sooooo beautiful at 53 degrees today! 










Always such a proud girl! ....


----------



## gingerkid

Pretty sure Snowball is part sea lion....

Barking by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## WTFCas

Nova finally learning to focus on me!


----------



## DJEtzel

D'aww... This little cutie is staying with me for two weeks!


----------



## workerant

Oh, we're doing derpy?


----------



## Vicky88

DJEtzel said:


> D'aww... This little cutie is staying with me for two weeks!


Awwwwww, so cute!.


----------



## MimiAzura

Taj sits in the bath on hot days lol 









Watching me through the window, cos I am mean and wouldn't let them in 









That ball :/ 
It really does go everywhere with him lol


----------



## Emmett

Another failed attempt at brushing...
















I am not amused...









Meanwhile, Emmett hide under the covers...


----------



## Abbylynn

This is what you call "A Three Dog Morning!" Lol!  Poor Dad ........... He loves it though!


----------



## CuddlyKat

DJEtzel said:


> D'aww... This little cutie is staying with me for two weeks!


CUTIE!!!! (And i must type more because it's too short)


----------



## DJEtzel

CuddlyKat said:


> CUTIE!!!! (And i must type more because it's too short)


He is an absolutely precious dog.


----------



## CptJack

Taking a break and coolin' off.









Kylie cooled off by jumping in the river and swimming for a while. 










Jack was really into that ear rub. And says he has no idea why anyone needed cooled off. (And in fairness, it was only 70).


----------



## DJEtzel

CptJack said:


> Taking a break and coolin' off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie cooled off by jumping in the river and swimming for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack was really into that ear rub. And says he has no idea why anyone needed cooled off. (And in fairness, it was only 70).


Where do you have weather that nice for swimming!? So jealous. I've got the dock diving bug BAD with Recon and I can't even get him onto the dock because our pond is still frozen and fenced off. ;( waaaah.


----------



## CptJack

DJEtzel said:


> Where do you have weather that nice for swimming!? So jealous. I've got the dock diving bug BAD with Recon and I can't even get him onto the dock because our pond is still frozen and fenced off. ;( waaaah.


Southern Virginia. It was only 70ish and I don't doubt that water was cold, but she was panting before she went in, came out happy and was dry in no time (her coat kind of sheds water). She was SO GLAD to be allowed back in! That dog is crazy about water. The thing we're going to in july has a sort of water lure cursing event that the attending dogs can do, after the demo, and I suspect she's going to be in doggy heaven.


----------



## Canyx

I did not know you were in South Virginia! I always thought you were in... a more middlish state 
Maybe it's because you had all those snow pictures and where I am we didn't get any that stuck this year.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I did not know you were in South Virginia! I always thought you were in... a more middlish state
> Maybe it's because you had all those snow pictures and where I am we didn't get any that stuck this year.


I am not at ALL far from the NC/VA line. In fact, I'm close to on top of it. But yep. Snow! We had some and it delighted me. (Not that it lasted very long.)


----------



## Canyx

This is all very good to know because I am definitely within driving distance to pick up Thud whenever you have time to package him up for me.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> This is all very good to know because I am definitely within driving distance to pick up Thud whenever you have time to package him up for me.


BWAH. Hahahahah. I might let you borrow him for a little while. He'd probably love Soro. ...Though, I don't think he's ever seen a dog bigger than him.


----------



## DJEtzel

CptJack said:


> Southern Virginia. It was only 70ish and I don't doubt that water was cold, but she was panting before she went in, came out happy and was dry in no time (her coat kind of sheds water). She was SO GLAD to be allowed back in! That dog is crazy about water. The thing we're going to in july has a sort of water lure cursing event that the attending dogs can do, after the demo, and I suspect she's going to be in doggy heaven.


That is awesome! I always thought you were in NY. Lol. Sounds like Kylie is going to have a lot of fun! And maybe dock diving is in her future?


----------



## CptJack

DJEtzel said:


> That is awesome! I always thought you were in NY. Lol. Sounds like Kylie is going to have a lot of fun! And maybe dock diving is in her future?


I have NO idea where to find somewhere that does that, but if I ever do - likely. Otherwise, we'll just keep throwing balls in the river and calling it good.


----------



## Lazerdog

Maybe there should be a thread on "Bad Dog Photos" as this one should be there. We thought Stormy was out of the puppy "destroy everythin phase" at seven months but yesterday he decided his sleeping mat needed annihilation. Sure is nice to be a dog and lead a guiltless life!


----------



## gingerkid

Lazerdog said:


> Maybe there should be a thread on "Bad Dog Photos" as this one should be there. We thought Stormy was out of the puppy "destroy everythin phase" at seven months but yesterday he decided his sleeping mat needed annihilation. Sure is nice to be a dog and lead a guiltless life!


Have you seen the DogShaming website? Pretty funny - Stormy would fit right in.

And also.... I've said this before but he is absolutely striking. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## chipinmom

CptJack said:


> Taking a break and coolin' off.


I am REALLY seeing Leonberger in Thud lately. Does anyone else see it or am I just crazy?


----------



## Crantastic

I really saw leo when he was a pup, but now quite as much anymore. I think there's something bigger than GSD in there, though, and I'm interested to see how big he ends up.


----------



## Lazerdog

gingerkid said:


> Have you seen the DogShaming website? Pretty funny - Stormy would fit right in.
> 
> And also.... I've said this before but he is absolutely striking. What a gorgeous boy.


Thank You again gingerkid. He is turning out to be a great dog and he is photogenic. Luckily he has no vanity!

I checked out the dog shaming site. Some of those signs are quite funny!


----------



## Milo's mom




----------



## Lazerdog

Milo's mom said:


> View attachment 54202
> 
> 
> View attachment 54210


How do you get them to line up the same way so well! Great set of photos. You live in a beautiful area. Where is it?


----------



## Milo's mom

Lazerdog said:


> How do you get them to line up the same way so well! Great set of photos. You live in a beautiful area. Where is it?


Thank you, they are well behaved dogs NOW, that 2 of them are 11 and almost 14..lol. But the promise of COOKIES also always helps..lol
We live in Sedona, Arizona, USA, this picture is taken basically in our back yard. We are very lucky.


----------



## aussiegirl6




----------



## MimiAzura

<3


----------



## DaPuglet

*Happy St. Patrick's Day from the Pugs!*


----------



## CptJack

Crantastic said:


> I really saw leo when he was a pup, but now quite as much anymore. I think there's something bigger than GSD in there, though, and I'm interested to see how big he ends up.


Yeah, my guess at GSD/Pyr was me explaining the 'leo' look, when I knew that the odds of THAT ending up in the area, much less half-dead in the trash, were not high. At this point, I don't know. He's at That Awkward Stage right now, and I just have no real idea where things are going to settle. About all I'm confident about is that's going to be an awesome dog who is some category of 'big' and some shade of brown. 

Mutts are fun.


----------



## CptJack

Emmett said:


> Another failed attempt at brushing...
> Meanwhile, Emmett hide under the covers...


I can not tell you how crazy I am about Emmett. Still. He just looks so SWEET.


----------



## Slartibartfast

DJEtzel said:


> He is an absolutely precious dog.


Do you have more pics of him?


----------



## aussiegirl6

Awwwwww, that picture get a 
CUTIES" award for sure!


----------



## aussiegirl6

DaPuglet said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day from the Pugs!*


*HA HA HA.....The Irish PUGS.......I am going to the Irish Pub myself.....LOL!*


----------



## DaPuglet

Have a great time at the Pub!


----------



## CptJack

I have no words....


----------



## aussiegirl6

CptJack said:


> I have no words....


OMG!!!WOW, that took me awhile to figure out whose paws belonged to who, but, Where is the big dogs head???


----------



## CptJack

aussiegirl6 said:


> OMG!!!WOW, that took me awhile to figure out whose paws belonged to who, but, Where is the big dogs head???


His heads tilted down, so his forehead is against her cheek.


----------



## aussiegirl6

OMG! I am hysterical!. The little dog looks peed off


----------



## CptJack

aussiegirl6 said:


> OMG! I am hysterical!. The little dog looks peed off


She does, doesn't she? She's not, but the timing of the shot was kind of awesome and resulted in a picture that cracks ME up every time I see it. Big dog used to be about her size, but he grew (and is growing....) so she's learned to take advantage of this by standing under him to play. 

This is what was going on around the 'bitey face' games.


----------



## aussiegirl6

Do you mean to tell me that is a Chihuahua???? The other looks like a Golden, no? They are adorable. Thanks for brightening my day.


----------



## CptJack

aussiegirl6 said:


> Do you mean to tell me that is a Chihuahua???? The other looks like a Golden, no? They are adorable. Thanks for brightening my day.


They're both mutts, and we've no real good idea what either one is. Kylie (the little one) is supposedly some kind of chi-mix. The bigger one is probably a gsd/something even bigger (He's only 4 months old...), but it's just all guesses. Doesn't matter to us, they're both awesome dogs, and very loved. And love each other!

You're welcome.


----------



## aussiegirl6

Yes, mine too. Best dogs ever......So is that Kyle and Thud BFF?Ha,ha.....Yes for sure they are.


----------



## CptJack

aussiegirl6 said:


> Yes, mine too. Best dogs ever......So is that Kyle and Thud BFF?Ha,ha.....Yes for sure they are.


Those are Kylie and Thud! And they are definitely connected at the hip (to the relief of Jack and Thud, who do not want to deal with that puppy nonsense).


----------



## sassafras

Posing for pictures is srs business.










And exhausting!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

My dude Ace. Never stops smiling.


----------



## LoMD13

After an hour of intense, high speed yard laps. Girl is going to be the saddest little thing when all the snow finally melts.


----------



## Vicky88

My sisters Staffy puppy Lola and Holly.









Lola.









Holly out in the snow.


----------



## amosmoses89

^ Such a tiny adorable puppy!!! I want to squeeze!

I found this one of the girls mid play. Action shot


----------



## Sibe

This is what Denali thinks of mushing etiquette


----------



## CptJack

The cat didn't even TWITCH....










I have no idea what's happening here. Or where that ball in Kylie's mouth magically appeared from. At least she has it, not Thud?

Forgot one:










I am so glad we haven't rennovated the living room yet. Obviously what we replace the floor and furniture with will be sturdy to withstand these things. Possibly made out of whole logs, at this rate.


----------



## sassafras

I love the look of concentration on his face.











Achievement unlocked: Levitation


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> This is what Denali thinks of mushing etiquette


Denali is such a lovely girl. She seems very lady-like!


----------



## Sibe

Thank you gingerkid!



sassafras said:


>


I DUB THEE QUEEN MAISY.


----------



## LoMD13

sassafras said:


> I love the look of concentration on his face.


LOVE this. And it's such a common sight here, Lucy is obsessed with bopping dogs on the head. Especially littles.


----------



## sassafras

He's obsessed with bopping pretty much everything with his paw. Including MY head.


----------



## LoMD13

sassafras said:


> He's obsessed with bopping pretty much everything with his paw. Including MY head.


I wonder how he'd get along with Lucy. Would they just take turns bopping eachothers head or if there is a code amongst boppers.


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> I wonder how he'd get along with Lucy. Would they just take turns bopping eachothers head or if there is a code amongst boppers.


Add Thud to this.

I should not have taught that dog to give me five.


----------



## sassafras

LoMD13 said:


> I wonder how he'd get along with Lucy. Would they just take turns bopping eachothers head or if there is a code amongst boppers.


I think Squash is willing and able to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## LoMD13

I finally sprung for Kong extra small squeaky balls. Lo is impressed.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

LoMD13 said:


> I wonder how he'd get along with Lucy. Would they just take turns bopping eachothers head or if there is a code amongst boppers.


MAN I have the most inappropriate comment to make about adding Shambles to this.


----------



## kcomstoc

sassafras said:


> I love the look of concentration on his face.


 You can't see me, I blend in with the snow  lol


----------



## LoMD13

Lucy's holding a stay while Lola plays with her little squeaky balls. She's pretty mopey about it.


----------



## sassafras

Poor Lucy. I would never treat her that way.


----------



## Sibe

Mushin' to the dirt track that goes around a park in our neighborhood. 

We have a race in a month up by Big Bear in southern Cali. Camping, mushing, should be a blast!


----------



## sassafras

hey hey hey hey PAY ATTENTION TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE taking pictures does not count


----------



## kcomstoc

I hope this works it's my first picture on here, I just wanted to add this because this is one of my mom's BF's dogs the Aussie that I want to steal so badly!!!!! He's my big puppy that I love so much  he also thinks that he's a lap dog, he took a break from licking my face off so we can take this picture


----------



## Crantastic

Casper sleeping with his ripped-up old bat toy:


----------



## MonicaBH

A couple of recent shots of The New Girl:


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe ...... precious!


----------



## LoMD13

She is SUCH a pretty Rottie. Very feminine looking and she always has the sweetest expression. I LOVE that second short especially


----------



## MonicaBH

LoMD13 said:


> She is SUCH a pretty Rottie. Very feminine looking and she always has the sweetest expression. I LOVE that second short especially


Do you want to petsit her and see how cute she REALLY is? I can deliver.


----------



## CptJack

Hey! Look who I caught playing! With something BESIDES a squeaky toy!


----------



## LoMD13

MonicaBH said:


> Do you want to petsit her and see how cute she REALLY is? I can deliver.


I totally would, she's got to be a blast. I wouldn't turn StixXx away if he showed up on my doorstep either!


----------



## amosmoses89

CptJack said:


>


He looks so little in this picture!!!


----------



## CptJack

amosmoses89 said:


> He looks so little in this picture!!!


All those pictures of him with Kylie and Bug make him look pretty massive! He's actually on the small size of medium/large size of small. He's 18" tall, but only weighs 25lbs. You tuck those legs out of the way and he's fairly ickle.


----------



## BernerMax

Wow LOVE her she is so.... Droll....


----------



## lil_fuzzy

What happens when you leave an unopened bag of dog treats on the kitchen counter with 5 cats in the house.....


----------



## Abbylynn

lil_fuzzy said:


> What happens when you leave an unopened bag of dog treats on the kitchen counter with 5 cats in the house.....


Good Grief! Lol! 

It snowed ... Blu Boy making a mad dash for the house this morning after his potty break .......


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu has taught Eddee well! Lol!


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Canyx

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! And the cropped ears frame the head SO well in this shot!


----------



## taquitos

lil_fuzzy said:


> What happens when you leave an unopened bag of dog treats on the kitchen counter with 5 cats in the house.....


Looks about right.

I can't leave raw meat, treats, or anything remotely meaty/fishy unattended. Fried eggs in the morning are no exception, either. Cats... lol


----------



## DJEtzel

Tainted said:


>


You really just need to send him to me. This is my ideal look in a dog. I want a clone!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

taquitos said:


> Looks about right.
> 
> I can't leave raw meat, treats, or anything remotely meaty/fishy unattended. Fried eggs in the morning are no exception, either. Cats... lol


Oh believe me, we know better than to leave food unattended. Chewing through a bag of dry dog treats is a first though.



Tainted said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tainted

Canyx said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! And the cropped ears frame the head SO well in this shot!


Thank you!



DJEtzel said:


> You really just need to send him to me. This is my ideal look in a dog. I want a clone!


My ideal as well. He's everything I wanted and more.. And he's all MINE. :biggrin1:



lil_fuzzy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## DJEtzel

Tainted said:


> My ideal as well. He's everything I wanted and more.. And he's all MINE. :biggrin1:


I'm so angry. Is he by chance making a "woo woo" sound in this picture? My pit makes the funniest noises when he has that look on his face, but I've never met another pit (or dog of any breed) that made the same goofy noise! :O


----------



## dagwall

DJEtzel said:


> I'm so angry. Is he by chance making a "woo woo" sound in this picture? My pit makes the funniest noises when he has that look on his face, but I've never met another pit (or dog of any breed) that made the same goofy noise! :O


Haha Jubel will make a "woo woo" type sound sometimes. He did so just yesterday. My brother has started a new job which has changed our schedule around. Now I walk the dogs before I leave for work and he walks them in the afternoon. He's been waiting until I get home from work to do so most days and Jubel isn't used to the change yet so he's waiting for me to get home before making a pest of himself with his "it's time for my walk NOW" behaviors. So when I got home yesterday I directed him to my brother who was napping in his bed, "lodge your complaints here puppy." After lots of climbing all other both of us, licking, mouthing, pawing, barking (brother was reluctant to get up so this went on for about 10 minutes) the words "walk" come out of my brother's mouth and the "woo woo"s start. Running up and down the stairs and "woo woo"ing each time at the top. Sort of a come on you said it's time, lets go, lets go!!!

I love it and laugh every time he does it.


----------



## hamandeggs

dagwall said:


> Haha Jubel will make a "woo woo" type sound sometimes. He did so just yesterday. My brother has started a new job which has changed our schedule around. Now I walk the dogs before I leave for work and he walks them in the afternoon. He's been waiting until I get home from work to do so most days and Jubel isn't used to the change yet so he's waiting for me to get home before making a pest of himself with his "it's time for my walk NOW" behaviors. So when I got home yesterday I directed him to my brother who was napping in his bed, "lodge your complaints here puppy." After lots of climbing all other both of us, licking, mouthing, pawing, barking (brother was reluctant to get up so this went on for about 10 minutes) the words "walk" come out of my brother's mouth and the "woo woo"s start. Running up and down the stairs and "woo woo"ing each time at the top. Sort of a come on you said it's time, lets go, lets go!!!
> 
> I love it and laugh every time he does it.


Biscuit does the same thing! Every morning when I'm putting on my shoes getting ready to take her out, she'll let out a "woo woo" noise or two, as if to remind me that she is WAITING OMG COME ON. It cracks me up every time.


----------



## DJEtzel

dagwall said:


> Haha Jubel will make a "woo woo" type sound sometimes. He did so just yesterday. My brother has started a new job which has changed our schedule around. Now I walk the dogs before I leave for work and he walks them in the afternoon. He's been waiting until I get home from work to do so most days and Jubel isn't used to the change yet so he's waiting for me to get home before making a pest of himself with his "it's time for my walk NOW" behaviors. So when I got home yesterday I directed him to my brother who was napping in his bed, "lodge your complaints here puppy." After lots of climbing all other both of us, licking, mouthing, pawing, barking (brother was reluctant to get up so this went on for about 10 minutes) the words "walk" come out of my brother's mouth and the "woo woo"s start. Running up and down the stairs and "woo woo"ing each time at the top. Sort of a come on you said it's time, lets go, lets go!!!
> 
> I love it and laugh every time he does it.


That is AWESOME! It is one of my favorite quirks that Sir has. So adorable and really adds to his character. I kind of think it's a pit thing for some reason, even though up until now I didn't know another dog that did it!


----------



## Tainted

DJEtzel said:


> I'm so angry. Is he by chance making a "woo woo" sound in this picture? My pit makes the funniest noises when he has that look on his face, but I've never met another pit (or dog of any breed) that made the same goofy noise! :O


He was whining because he wanted his ball thrown, lol. Now speaking of weird noises, he does howl when he's upset or aggravated with something on occasion. Which I've never came cross a non-hound that does that. He's _special_..


----------



## DJEtzel

Tainted said:


> He was whining because he wanted his ball thrown, lol. Now speaking of weird noises, he does howl when he's upset or aggravated with something on occasion. Which I've never came cross a non-hound that does that. He's _special_..


I really need to get Sir's woo wooing and howling on video some time to compare. Haha.


----------



## DrewV

Who doesn't love Labs?!


----------



## gingerkid

You have my attention....

Snowball 029 by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## kcomstoc

gingerkid said:


> Snowball 029 by open_destiny, on Flickr


"You want to give me that don't you?"


----------



## hamandeggs

Perhaps not the most effective squirrel-hunting tactic:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## Vicky88

Holly whines, barks, howls, does 'woo woo' when she is excited. Sometimes she just howls at other dogs, when they are barking.


----------



## GrinningDog

Holly is really pretty! <3

Today, I was getting ready to shower when the door, which was shut but not latched, creaked open a little. At first, it appeared to have moved of its own accord. Then, the culprit. A nose! That was followed shortly by:


GypLittleNose by grinningd0g, on Flickr

She stood there for a minute, then:


GypLittleMoreNose by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## packetsmom

The boy is mine, but the dog is the breeders. It could be a sister or half-sister to our future pup. Such sweet dogs!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Holly is really pretty! <3
> 
> Today, I was getting ready to shower when the door, which was shut but not latched, creaked open a little. At first, it appeared to have moved of its own accord. Then, the culprit. A nose! That was followed shortly by:
> 
> 
> GypLittleNose by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> She stood there for a minute, then:
> 
> 
> GypLittleMoreNose by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Hahaha. This made me laugh out loud. Same face Shambles makes when he is slowly sneaking his way into the bathroom- which is rare because normally he just barges in- eyes a light with crazy.


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu .... my little Sunbather! ........


----------



## amosmoses89

My sunbathing pic. Pretty girls


----------



## Abbylynn

Proud Abbylynn ......... But hates the camera! Lol!


----------



## winniec777

Not sure what this is all about....


----------



## DJEtzel

Someone didn't want a bath... 


Sir Bath by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## AsylumBulldogs

There is nothing better than watching your dog and your child play and enjoy each other


----------



## sassafras

Today I was a little under the weather and Squash stuck pretty close, which was cute because while he needs his lovin's he doesn't usually snuggle up like this for very long.


----------



## CptJack

AWW Squash!









I never said he could have dignity.


----------



## sassafras

Abuse!!


----------



## CptJack

sassafras said:


> Abuse!!


He certainly thinks so!


And one more:










This is why exercise is good, folks.


----------



## GoodDog!

I'm new to this site and this thread will be the death of me! With so many adorable photos I'm afraid I won't get off of my computer for a week!


----------



## CptJack




----------



## luv mi pets

Tainted said:


>


If this dog was chasing me I COULD make it to the fence in under whatever seconds it says on the sign.


----------



## Tainted

luv mi pets said:


> If this dog was chasing me I COULD make it to the fence in under whatever seconds it says on the sign.


Lol.. He's harmless.


----------



## CptJack

Tainted said:


> Lol.. He's harmless.


Yeah, see, that face makes me want to pinch his cheeks. Or throw a ball. Or snuggle him FOREVER. 

Seriously, I'm odd. I KNOW that is the very image of a 'scary' pit in many people's mind, but he looks so SWEET to me.


----------



## Tainted

CptJack said:


> Yeah, see, that face makes me want to pinch his cheeks. Or throw a ball. Or snuggle him FOREVER.
> 
> Seriously, I'm odd. I KNOW that is the very image of a 'scary' pit in many people's mind, but he looks so SWEET to me.


Yeah.. He puts on a good serious face, but he really is a big sweetheart. This is pretty much him half the time:

Silly, sloppy smiley boy.


----------



## luv mi pets

its not the face that scares me. It is the photoshopped lean muscle upon muscle that is intimidating. His muscle tone is ________(so many words to describe that awesomeness) BTW work in a vets office and no I am not a pit hater or scared of them. Most pits are such loveable hambones and the other half are big scared momma boys. In all my years of working with dogs, I have only met one mean pit. Supposedly outside of the clinic setting he was such a sweetheart or so says the owner. Inside the clinic he bit many a vets and techs. Finally only one vet would see the dog and for some strange reason the dog would let me work on him. He would growl and show his teeth the whole time I was drawing his blood but he never tried to bite me. After the blood draw he would crawl in my lap for a belly rub. He had to be put on pred for an immune disease so he had to have weekly blood draws for awhile. At 12years of age, he developed bone cancer on the pelvis and was euthanized. Although he was known to be mean by all the workers at the clinic, I developed a soft spot for him and was very saddened the day he was put to sleep.


----------



## Tainted

luv mi pets said:


> its not the face that scares me. It is the photoshopped lean muscle upon muscle that is intimidating. His muscle tone is ________(so many words to describe that awesomeness) BTW work in a vets office and no I am not a pit hater or scared of them. Most pits are such loveable hambones and the other half are big scared momma boys. In all my years of working with dogs, I have only met one mean pit. Supposedly outside of the clinic setting he was such a sweetheart or so says the owner. Inside the clinic he bit many a vets and techs. Finally only one vet would see the dog and for some strange reason the dog would let me work on him. He would growl and show his teeth the whole time I was drawing his blood but he never tried to bite me. After the blood draw he would crawl in my lap for a belly rub. He had to be put on pred for an immune disease so he had to have weekly blood draws for awhile. At 12years of age, he developed bone cancer on the pelvis and was euthanized. Although he was known to be mean by all the workers at the clinic, I developed a soft spot for him and was very saddened the day he was put to sleep.


...Photoshopped muscle?


----------



## CptJack

That's not photoshopped  That's just Torque (you can look at his other photos around. The dog's just built like that). His muscle tone IS pretty freaking incredible. 

I just missed the memo about which dogs people commonly find intimidating/scary. I'm afraid of GSDs and wary of Huskies. Pitts and Rotts? I respond to like most people respond to beagles and golden retrievers. I don't even know WHY. They just... look friendly to me. (And again - no way, no how, ever, would I approach someone else's dog. Ever ever ever). I think it actually IS the broad head/wide mouth, actually. Ie: The 'Smile'. It's part of what I really truly love about Bug (who is, admittedly, no rott or pitt, but given how unsuitable I am to own those breeds, at leaves give me a great grin).


----------



## B0NES

Keeping up with current trends. My beautiful English, American Pitbull Terrier. (English basically means she comes from a bloodline of longer legged/snouted bullies.) She is 12 years old and the dog I grew up with. She babysat me when I was young, is a registered therapy dog and a professional 'swamper'. (We live on a farm near a large swamp which she would visit at least 4 times a week and come back, just black.) 

Unfortunately we got news a few months ago that as with most pits, she is reaching the end of her road and most likely only has a year left. :/ Sad news. Her name is Texicana SweetPea


























My other old friend is Lakota Jack. We got him and Texy around the same time as babies. We picked Lakota up about 20 minutes before he was set to be euthanized and I'm fairly certain he knows that. Although he has been scared of loud noises, men garbage bags, etc for his entire life he is the sweetest little guy and I'm sad that he will also be passing away soon. We got news that he has a tumor growing in his abdomen and he is scheduled to be put down next week on our family farm. These guys are the best dogs anyone can ask for and I hope they know how much I love them.


----------



## Sibe

Tainted said:


> ...Photoshopped muscle?


 I took "photoshopped" as a compliment to you/Torque, that he looks so amazing it's unreal.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Tainted

Sibe said:


> I took "photoshopped" as a compliment to you/Torque, that he looks so amazing it's unreal.
> 
> I could be wrong.


If it was meant in that way, then I thank you, luv mi pets. He was blessed with good genetics.

If not, I just quickly threw together a short video of clips from different videos I had. Slowed it down so it wouldn't speed through, and you'd be able to get a better look. 






He's a great boy.


----------



## luv mi pets

Tainted said:


> ...Photoshopped muscle?


Oh I know it is not photoshopped. It was a line from a movie. I know that is his true body and it is AWESOME. Everytime I see a picture of that dog I have to grab a drool towel for myself.

Just watched the video. and hit the replay button again and again and again...............


----------



## Tainted

luv mi pets said:


> Oh I know it is not photoshopped. It was a line from a movie. I know that is his true body and it is AWESOME. Everytime I see a picture of that dog I have to grab a drool towel for myself.
> 
> Just watched the video. and hit the replay button again and again and again...............


Ok, well thank you.


----------



## missPenny

Been a while since I posted 



















And FINALLY! One of the girls together. You can really see the size difference lol


----------



## sassafras

Oh god their faces. You should HEAR them playing.


----------



## amosmoses89

Bliss


----------



## taquitos

Tainted said:


> Yeah.. He puts on a good serious face, but he really is a big sweetheart. This is pretty much him half the time:
> 
> Silly, sloppy smiley boy.


LOOK AT THE BIG PIBBLE SMILE <3

I seriously have a dog crush on Torque <3 He is sooooo friggin' cute! What do you feed him, Tainted? I hope my future pibble becomes as muscular as yours!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

amosmoses89 said:


> Bliss


Hahaha. That's fantastic. None of my dogs will put their heads near the window. Smalls just likes it cracked open so she can press her nose against the opening and snuffle.


----------



## dagwall

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Hahaha. That's fantastic. None of my dogs will put their heads near the window. Smalls just likes it cracked open so she can press her nose against the opening and snuffle.


Haha, yeah Jubel likes to just stick his nose out a few inches and only under about 35 mph. Never puts his head all the way out unless we're stopped.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

dagwall said:


> Haha, yeah Jubel likes to just stick his nose out a few inches and only under about 35 mph. Never puts his head all the way out unless we're stopped.


Smalls will bother over the window, but if you open it more than a crack she loses interest. Dogs are weird.


----------



## LoMD13

Anytime I ask Lo to do something, she thinks about it for a second or two (And sometimes much longer) with the most judgey expression on her face before she decides to do it. (or not). This is also the expression I get when I interrupt her from doing bad things. 

Lola fetch your toy!









Well OK.


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> \
> Well OK.



...I may have just felt in love with your dog. Just a little. WHAT A FACE.

Also this:










Excuse my face. The sun (and my hair) was in my eyes. But! I have a picture of me with all of them!


----------



## LoMD13

Thud is actually a lot smaller than I had imagined him to be!


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> Thud is actually a lot smaller than I had imagined him to be!


>.> He was 3.5 months old in that picture. It was taken around the same time as this one: 








.

But before he got weighed at the beginning of March at 35lbs. So, still kind of quibbly. Probably about 25lbs there?


----------



## kcomstoc

CptJack said:


> >.> He was 3.5 months old in that picture. It was taken around the same time as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But before he got weighed at the beginning of March at 35lbs. So, still kind of quibbly. Probably about 25lbs there?


 I immediately went AWE!!!!! and then passed out from the cuteness. I want him


----------



## LoMD13

CptJack said:


> >.> He was 3.5 months old in that picture. It was taken around the same time as this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But before he got weighed at the beginning of March at 35lbs. So, still kind of quibbly. Probably about 25lbs there?


I think I'm just really bad at guessing how big dogs are! He's already as big as Lucy but he still just looks so tiny to me. I'll have to try and get pictures of me and the Luce goose together. Forget all 3 of us, I think I'd have better lucky putting a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> I think I'm just really bad at guessing how big dogs are! He's already as big as Lucy but he still just looks so tiny to me. I'll have to try and get pictures of me and the Luce goose together. Forget all 3 of us, I think I'd have better lucky putting a square peg in a round hole.


Some of it's his build. He's kind of strange. Jack is 25lbs, too. (Dog on the far right), but has a lot of leg and not alot of bone - and is 18" high. Thud is now probably 21" tall (withers) and I THINK he's 43 lbs (I have to play games with the scale at home), but might only be 40. But he's this really broad, heavy boned, SOLID dog. So he's 3" taller than the light boned dog, but almost 20lbs heavier.


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my face. The sun (and my hair) was in my eyes. But! I have a picture of me with all of them!


Thud is cute, but I like Kylie. She looks so cute and innocent till you look and notice the impish sly look about her. Like she is often too smart for her own good.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Thud is cute, but I like Kylie. She looks so cute and innocent till you look and notice the impish sly look about her. Like she is often too smart for her own good.


Yep. Kylie looks absolutely adorable at a glance. Then you pay attention, or look her squarely in the eye and she's SHREWD. I love all of them, for different reasons. Kylie will always been the dog who owns ME, though. It's hard to describe, in any kind of meaningful way, but the relationship I have with Kylie is a once in a life time thing, that isn't always sunshine and roses, but is always incredible.


----------



## Juramentado

a group of rottweilers told me and smokes that there will be a salmon run here in the philippines, so we waited on the river.








turns out it's a big fat lie


Smokes the lifeguard


----------



## LoMD13

Brrrr!


----------



## Abbylynn

LoMD13 said:


> Brrrr!


Awwwe ...... A framer for sure!  Postcard perfect! Such a sweetie!


----------



## Abbylynn

Just found this again! Thanksgiving. Yes ... The dogs .... and that Is Dad and I and yes .... it is Phil D. (You tube political sensation from Malvern /(Minerva) ... who has been my one Sister's Boyfriend for almost 9 years now)


----------



## CptJack

These pictures are kind of creepy, because you can't tell Jack has eyes - but you can sure as heck see his build, and I love them for that.



















Also just because:









"It's April, Mom. What the heck."


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> These pictures are kind of creepy, because you can't tell Jack has eyes - but you can sure as heck see his build, and I love them for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's April, Mom. What the heck."



Jack looks like the masked crusader!  And Kylie .... well ... Kylie is just adorable as always!


----------



## Abbylynn

:bounce: EDDEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol! XD What a goof!


----------



## Tylerthegiant

*Boxer burn on the bed*









*We want to come in!*









*Where are you going to sit?*


----------



## Vicky88

Lola wants Holly to play!.









Must be some food around here somewhere.









Lola loves to chew on Holly's ball thrower.


----------



## CptJack

Happy! Dogs! Running!


----------



## LoMD13

It's 40 degrees and I suppose this is about as much Spring as we are gonna get this year. So I broke out the baby pool today.


----------



## LoMD13

CptJack said:


> Happy! Dogs! Running!


Man, I am not a terrier person but I just LOVE that Jack. And also, Kiley looks very very corgi to me in this picture.


----------



## CptJack

LoMD13 said:


> Man, I am not a terrier person but I just LOVE that Jack. And also, Kiley looks very very corgi to me in this picture.


Jack's not REALLY terrier, breed be danged  I mean seriously, that dog has exactly one typical terrier trait and that's (admittedly a big one) killing rodents. Otherwise he's a soft, sensitive, owner oriented (big time), reliable, steady dog. Who absolutely loves to run, and acts more like a sighthound with a recall than a terrier. He's just a wicked good dog. (I adore him too, obviously). 

And everyone is jealous of Lucy's pool. We need to get ours out. It's actually in the 60s/70s, headed toward the 80s this week.


----------



## Flaming

Manna got a new bandanna though it's a bit big on her.









Lookin good


----------



## LoMD13

CptJack said:


> Jack's not REALLY terrier, breed be danged  I mean seriously, that dog has exactly one typical terrier trait and that's (admittedly a big one) killing rodents. Otherwise he's a soft, sensitive, owner oriented (big time), reliable, steady dog. Who absolutely loves to run, and acts more like a sighthound with a recall than a terrier. He's just a wicked good dog. (I adore him too, obviously).
> 
> And everyone is jealous of Lucy's pool. We need to get ours out. It's actually in the 60s/70s, headed toward the 80s this week.


Yeah you can even tell just from his pictures that he's a sweet gentle dog. And man, 80. That must be nice. I'm so ready for spring I decided to do my work on the porch today with the help of two sweatshirts and a quilt. Lucy thought it was the coolest thing that she could just putter around back there for hours. Lo was less impressed!


----------



## Tylerthegiant

I so want to steal Manna! OMG!


----------



## Flaming

Tylerthegiant said:


> I so want to steal Manna! OMG!


She's all mine *hugs until she squirms* 

She has a darker pink one as well but for some reason she doesn't like it as much, it's probably just a bit stiffer or something.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Hey, you already offered her to me, I could hold you to that.


----------



## Flaming

Tylerthegiant said:


> Hey, you already offered her to me, I could hold you to that.


offer retracted, I was in a fit of annoyance then..she's being good now so I'm keeping her.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Awww darn it! Should have snatched her up when I had the chance.

I can't imagine on her worst day she's as difficult as my Lucas. Boy, I could tell you some stories.......


----------



## Flaming

Tylerthegiant said:


> Awww darn it! Should have snatched her up when I had the chance.
> 
> I can't imagine on her worst day she's as difficult as my Lucas. Boy, I could tell you some stories.......


I have holes in my walls and a bedroom door that needs replacing. She can get... rumbustious(sp?)


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Just hangin' out.


----------



## sassafras

Where could Pip be?


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Flaming said:


> I have holes in my walls and a bedroom door that needs replacing. She can get... rumbustious(sp?)


I hear ya. Lucas has put holes in several walls I had to re-drywall and he hasn't broken a door yet but he broke my bed jumping on it twice. If these two played together there wouldn't be a house left standing. 

Mana is only 5 months old? What are you in for?

I must admit there have been many times I have considered dosing Lucas with some Benadryl...........


----------



## Flaming

Tylerthegiant said:


> I hear ya. Lucas has put holes in several walls I had to re-drywall and he hasn't broken a door yet but he broke my bed jumping on it twice. If these two played together there wouldn't be a house left standing.
> 
> Mana is only 5 months old? What are you in for?
> 
> I must admit there have been many times I have considered dosing Lucas with some Benadryl...........


Yeah she kinda went through the door...and the wall a few times...and a few other things.

She'll calm down eventually...I hope


----------



## Tylerthegiant

I rescued Lucas and he had been an outdoor life for 15 months before I got him. He lived on a ranch and his job was to chase the coyotes off the property, which he did very well. But he did whatever he wanted whenever he wanted and he was completely untrained, had no house manners at all (would jump ON my countertops to get to food up there), sweet but completely unsocialized in every way, plus I'd never had a special needs dog before and had to learn some new communication skills for a deafie. He was come A LONG WAY and there are some days I have to remind myself of how far and where I know we can get to. I love him to death, after all, look at this adoring face and how could you not just melt?


----------



## Sibe

Tyler, I didn't know Lucas was deaf! Glad you've taken him under your wing 

---
Mushin' to the dog park!


----------



## Tylerthegiant

He's a doll, he doesn't know he's deaf or visually impaired, he's just a happy fella who thinks the world is his oyster. There's so many misconceptions about deaf dogs. His vision is poor in his right eye (which is smaller than his left), and not fantastic in his left so he's really clumsy-hence destroying things accidentally-especially on his right side. I call him *the white tide of destruction*. LOL He has what are called "eccentric pupils" which you can kind of see in the pic, where they pupil has like wisps around it instead of being round. His eyes do not dilate properly and he can't see well in low light, His peripheral vision is poor, but he's not blind.


----------



## CptJack

Those squeaky Kong Balls are no longer the favorite toy around here. This thing, and the little squeaky squirrels in it (they come out) are apparently Kylie CRACK. She fetches them, squeaks them, tugs with them, and-









Picks them up and takes them to bed with her.

Best. Toy. Ever.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Awww, how cute is that?


----------



## aussiegirl6

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Holly is really pretty! <3
> 
> Today, I was getting ready to shower when the door, which was shut but not latched, creaked open a little. At first, it appeared to have moved of its own accord. Then, the culprit. A nose! That was followed shortly by:
> 
> 
> GypLittleNose by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> She stood there for a minute, then:
> 
> 
> GypLittleMoreNose by grinningd0g, on Flickr


This is funny, great capture of the facial expression.
My Aussie girl is like that. Does not want me out of her site. Sleeps by my head at night to guard me.

This tricolor that packetsmom posted here is so sweet too! I cannot believe how many precious dogs people have.


----------



## aussiegirl6

CptJack said:


> Those squeaky Kong Balls are no longer the favorite toy around here. This thing, and the little squeaky squirrels in it (they come out) are apparently Kylie CRACK. She fetches them, squeaks them, tugs with them, and-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picks them up and takes them to bed with her.
> 
> Best. Toy. Ever.


My neighbors Chihuahua is like that too, she loves her squirrel squeakies...ha ha ha


----------



## CptJack

Tylerthegiant said:


> Awww, how cute is that?


Not nearly as cute as this: 












aussiegirl6 said:


> My neighbors Chihuahua is like that too, she loves her squirrel squeakies...ha ha ha


 They are REALLY awesome small dog toys. I can't let the rest touch them because they'd die a fast death, but Kylie's obvious pretty nutty about them. And since the whole toy was like... 6.00, I'm calling it a win.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

I am melting from the cuteness! :faint:


----------



## Abbylynn

Springtime and a new harness for Leah Lu .......


----------



## momtolabs

Let's hope this works...trying new app on phone. But Bentley was wanting a squirell!


----------



## taquitos

CptJack, the mroe I look at Kyle, THE MORE I WANT HER. WHY IS SHE SO FRIGGIN' CUTE?!?!?!

Meeko has a similar toy (the Kyjen Egg Babies in the turtle shape)... but he hasn't figured it out. I'm pretty sure Kyle is infinitely smarter than hima nd would be able to figure it out in a second lol! I wonder if the Hide A Squirrel will be a hit with him hmmmm...

And despite the gloomy weather, we have decided the spring has sprung here! I went and bought Meeko a raincoat from work today!


----------



## CptJack

taquitos said:


> CptJack, the mroe I look at Kyle, THE MORE I WANT HER. WHY IS SHE SO FRIGGIN' CUTE?!?!?!
> 
> Meeko has a similar toy (the Kyjen Egg Babies in the turtle shape)... but he hasn't figured it out. I'm pretty sure Kyle is infinitely smarter than hima nd would be able to figure it out in a second lol! I wonder if the Hide A Squirrel will be a hit with him hmmmm...


Because she has a strange, strange combination of genetics that leads to people cocking their head at her and deciding she is both stinking adorable and WEIRD.  It's a fun combination. 

He is SO FREAKING CUTE in that jacket, and it's a really good color on him. And I'd try the hide-a-squirrel. It's not hard to figure out, and it's tons of fun. Plus, those little squeaky toys are nice for little dogs. She gets to 'unstuff' the trunk part of the toy and gets a Her Sized small squeaky out of the deal that's easier for her to deal with than some of the stuff she determinedly plays with, ANYWAY.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Dogs are beginning to regard me as nothing more than furniture.


----------



## sassafras

Oh, Elsa girl.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

She's too charming to say no to. And she let me cut most of her nails today so she can have most of the couch.


----------



## Quilivi

Today the dogs aligned, this rare event only happens once every 1000 years or something


----------



## sassafras

Sleepiest boy... ask me again why I love mushing.


----------



## zyzz




----------



## taquitos

CptJack said:


> Because she has a strange, strange combination of genetics that leads to people cocking their head at her and deciding she is both stinking adorable and WEIRD.  It's a fun combination.
> 
> He is SO FREAKING CUTE in that jacket, and it's a really good color on him. And I'd try the hide-a-squirrel. It's not hard to figure out, and it's tons of fun. Plus, those little squeaky toys are nice for little dogs. She gets to 'unstuff' the trunk part of the toy and gets a Her Sized small squeaky out of the deal that's easier for her to deal with than some of the stuff she determinedly plays with, ANYWAY.


Hehe I see papillon and beagle in her... I know that's a weird mix to see lol!

Meeko determinely plays with his foster sister's toys as well. His favorite is the extra large Kong Wubba that is basically the same size as him. He spends hours just trying to haul it onto the couch lol!!!

I'll probably pick up a hide-a-squirrel soon. It seems like it got a lot of good reviews


----------



## DJEtzel

This is what my morning consisted of...










Can you count the dogs? XD


----------



## GrinningDog

Kylie and the squirrels, d'aaaw! Clever toy, too. I wondered briefly if Gyp would like it. Then it occurred to me she'd almost certainly pull the squirrels out, rip them to shreds, then drop the log at our feet over and over for fetching. Sigh.



Quilivi said:


> Today the dogs aligned, this rare event only happens once every 1000 years or something


Hahaha! Excellent.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

zyzz said:


>


Yes, show me more.


----------



## GrinningDog

More of Creeper Gypsy.

Gyp: I'm gonna settle real quiet-like under your desk while you study.


GypsyCreeper1 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Then I'm going to steal glances and duck my head before you-- Oh, drat, I'm spotted!

GypsyCreeper by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! How cute is that!? 

Awwwe .... Gypsy just wants to be close to her person.


----------



## dagwall

He doesn't do it anymore but Jubel used to hang out until my desk while I was at my computer. I don't have his creeper picture available at the moment though but these are cute.


----------



## schmikry

"Dog bed? Oh, no thanks, I think I'd rather use this coffee table."


----------



## sassafras

Belated skijor race pictures, just sent to me today.


----------



## packetsmom

aussiegirl6 said:


> This tricolor that packetsmom posted here is so sweet too! I cannot believe how many precious dogs people have.


I SO wish she was ours. She is one of the Bernese Mountain Dogs belonging to the breeder we like. Such a sweet dog! I think we're on the long term plan for oen of their pups, one day, when the stars align.


----------



## packetsmom

Flaming said:


> Manna got a new bandanna though it's a bit big on her.


Awwwww!!!! I still have a pretty big Newfie crush.  If it wasn't for the extensive drool, I'd so fall for one, and even then, they're so sweet I almost forget the drool factor. Manna is a doll! You can't help but want to cuddle her!


----------



## packetsmom

Tylerthegiant said:


>


Lucas is such a gorgeous boy. My hubby has a big soft spot for Danes and I have to keep him from trying to adopt any one he sees needing a home. I love Lucas's coloring in particular, though.


----------



## packetsmom

sassafras said:


> Belated skijor race pictures, just sent to me today.


You know, as soon as I am comfortable skate-skiing, I'd like to try this. I see plenty of people skijoring on the trails around here and it looks like fun. I certainly live in the right climate for it! Right now, I'm just a basic nordic skier, though, and I'm pretty sure I'd end up in a jumbled up heap being drug across the trail by whatever dog I was tied to!


----------



## Shell

KONG nose!


----------



## sassafras

packetsmom said:


> You know, as soon as I am comfortable skate-skiing, I'd like to try this. I see plenty of people skijoring on the trails around here and it looks like fun. I certainly live in the right climate for it! Right now, I'm just a basic nordic skier, though, and I'm pretty sure I'd end up in a jumbled up heap being drug across the trail by whatever dog I was tied to!


Oh I don't skate ski yet, although I hope to get some skate skis for next year. You can tour/nordic ski and skijor.


----------



## Flaming

packetsmom said:


> Awwwww!!!! I still have a pretty big Newfie crush.  If it wasn't for the extensive drool, I'd so fall for one, and even then, they're so sweet I almost forget the drool factor. Manna is a doll! You can't help but want to cuddle her!


So far she's dry mouthed and I wouldn't mind if she stayed that way. One of her parents was dry mouthed so it's a possibility that she might be too, her flews are pretty straight and the vet doesn't see that changing anytime soon. 

Basically other than when she drinks and for about 2 minutes after, she doesn't drool.


----------



## sassafras

It's... awesome? to have dogs who will play together in the yard.


----------



## Sibe

This is fantastic!!


Shell said:


> KONG nose!




And good grief Squash..


----------



## nemefeme

We decided to do laundry together that day. 









Sleepy time... weirdo









Begging as per usual.


----------



## nemefeme

sassafras said:


> It's... awesome? to have dogs who will play together in the yard.


You know, those dirt markings make his coat look like marble. lol


----------



## amosmoses89

^^ Wanna hear a dirty joke? A white Squash in the mud! har har har










Little circle track down the street. No snow in sight around here!


----------



## workerant

Maeby fell in the pond at the Ijams Nature Center. All by herself, just doo-de-dooSPLASH. Then I had to ask some rando to hold Kenda's leash while I heaved Maeby onto dry land. The things we do for our dogs...










But it's all worth it when they snuggle up and sigh deeply.










Both my girls are shop dogs. A death ray hit us earlier this week.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

packetsmom said:


> Lucas is such a gorgeous boy. My hubby has a big soft spot for Danes and I have to keep him from trying to adopt any one he sees needing a home. I love Lucas's coloring in particular, though.


I have admired danes my whole life, so I understand you're husband's compulsion.

Here's some more pics of the handsome, goofy boy for any Lucas fans out there (I'm one).


----------



## sassafras

Oh god his little teddy.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

sassafras said:


> Oh god his little teddy.


He loves stuffies and he sleeps with them all the time, this one is his favorite, he's practically obsessed with it.


----------



## Abbylynn

First face "Doo"  Leah Lu


----------



## LoMD13

Lo doesn't quite get how to hold a frisbee. It always looks hilariously awkward. 




















Lucy, sees some birds. Must stalk. She's big into lying down stalking.


----------



## CptJack

I'm feeling the Jack love, today. So I made a slide show. with music.


----------



## luv mi pets

Good job CptJack Now do one of Kylie please. I just love that little dog. She is so cute. Also, kudos on the music track choice.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Good job CptJack Now do one of Kylie please. I just love that little dog. She is so cute. Also, kudos on the music track choice.







Way ahead of you  I'll eventually get Bug and Thud done. Thud's is in progress. Bug's I haven't touched. Kylie's will be edited in a month or so, for her first birthday. 

...I like music!


----------



## luv mi pets

sassafras said:


> It's... awesome? to have dogs who will play together in the yard.


I see Squash was chimney cleaning again.


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> Way ahead of you  I'll eventually get Bug and Thud done. Thud's is in progress. Bug's I haven't touched. Kylie's will be edited in a month or so, for her first birthday.
> 
> ...I like music!



Thanks so much for that. I am totally stealing that dog. Good job on the video. I loved watching her go from a black face pup to a brown face adult. Also, hilarious watching what the ears were doing. Both down, one up and one down, next time the other ear up and the other side down, pretty soon both ears were up. Pretty funny watching the stage of ear sets on her.


----------



## Tainted




----------



## ZoiBlu

Torque, What a handsome fellow. Is that photo or your sig. a mirror image of him. Its almost disorienting how the marks on his face switched sides.


----------



## Tainted

Thank you. The image in my signature is flipped. The picture I posted is normal.


----------



## CptJack

Yes! Her ears absolutely were hysterical to watch. Actually, she was fun to watch grow up. All kinds of changes.
I'm on a roll, here. (Also suffering insomnia, so you know)





Everyone: Raise Your Glass.


----------



## Sibe

GoPro Mushing! I'm so glad I got this camera. Our races are next weekend!

3 mile loop: Fantastic run. I'm so impressed with how much better she is at passing people and dogs!





2 mile loop: Last night she got way distracted by a horsie and the excitement caused a few missteps, but we have a new mushing buddy! Yay for meeting people from the internet ^.^





I'm running her the full 5 miles tomorrow evening, then I'll do the 2 mile loop Wednesday and let her rest until the races Sat & Sun. Race is 2.4 miles each day, same track I believe.

(Videos are very long, no harm done by not watching the whole thing!)


----------



## luv mi pets

Thanks CPTJack another great video. Thud sure can capture a good photo. Still in love with Kylie though. Your dogs looked funny when dressed up. Kylie may be the smallest but it looks like she holds her own.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Still in love with Kylie though. Your dogs looked funny when dressed up. Kylie may be the smallest but it looks like she holds her own.


No need for apologies. I have no shame in admitting that Kylie is my favorite. That little girl has me wrapped around her paw. Once in a lifetime dog, that one. It's almost like she was made for me.

As for holding her own? Better believe it. Kylie makes the rules. The rest fall in line.


----------



## luv mi pets

good job sibe I can see where the horses would be a distraction for her. She just wanted to play with them. She did get right back on track though so good job.


----------



## Vicky88

Whoever said Staffy's are dog haters should of told Lola that!. She loves dogs, although she only met 3 so far, soon be able to go walkies.
Give us a kiss Holly, please!.


Holly said's play with me!.


----------



## hueyeats

Love and enjoyed all the cool pics in this thread!
Great thread BTW!

Here's Roman.


----------



## DJEtzel

Vicky88 said:


> Whoever said Staffy's are dog haters should of told Lola that!. She loves dogs, although she only met 3 so far, soon be able to go walkies.
> Give us a kiss Holly, please!.
> 
> 
> Holly said's play with me!.


My foster pit gets along pretty well with other dogs now at 6 weeks old, but I'm fairly certain he will grow up to be dog aggressive on some scale. You cannot judge their attitudes toward other dogs at this point.


----------



## Abbylynn

"April's" Cover Girl ..... on another Forum I frequent.  ... (now you all know my name! Lol!) I have permission.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> "April's" Cover Girl ..... on another Forum I frequent.  ... (now you all know my name! Lol!) I have permission.


Love it!!!!


----------



## luv mi pets

[/URL][/IMG]
Fynn mini aussie








[/URL][/IMG]
tiring being LGD


----------



## luv mi pets

So this is how your supposed to graze huh!


]
Just can't keep him away from the horses


----------



## Sibe

Pony!! Shaggy pony!!


----------



## luv mi pets

Oldest dog 16 years old and still going strong


Skeeter

more shaggy ponies too cold to shave them yet!


----------



## Sibe

You're killing me with the shaggy ponies. I adore ponies.


----------



## Tylerthegiant




----------



## gingerkid

luv mi pets said:


> Fynn mini aussie


There was a 6 mon old aussie girl that looked exactly like your pup on our walk this weekend! Like, EXACTLY. I heart aussies... what a cutie.


----------



## DJEtzel

Who could say no to this face? 


DSC_1870 by DJetzel, on Flickr


DSC_1843 by DJetzel, on Flickr


DSC_1842 by DJetzel, on Flickr


DSC_1840 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_1832 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

DJEtzel .... Love that puppy! His color is awesome too!


----------



## DJEtzel

Abbylynn said:


> DJEtzel .... Love that puppy! His color is awesome too!


Thank you! I love him, too. Wish I could keep him, which is a first for fosters.  

And thank you about the collar as well! I had made it and didn't do anything with it and when I got him, it just belonged on him.


----------



## Stephanie11590

Bella enjoying a beautiful day 

 http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## momtolabs

I find some strange things on walks!! The other tire was on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## momtolabs

Bentley is too cute.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## SydTheSpaniel

CptJack said:


>


His face says it all, priceless.


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## LoMD13

Very very proud of herself


----------



## taquitos

LoMD13 said:


> Very very proud of herself


I love your dog. Usually I am not a fan of the shihtzu-y type dogs, but yours is SO DARN CUTE.





Aaaaand this is Meeko cuddling with one of my cats


----------



## Vicky88

Meerkat Holly.


----------



## comwarrior

YL-puppy 2013


----------



## gingerkid

comwarrior said:


> YL-puppy 2013


I cannot even PROCESS the cuteness of this puppy. White and fluffy? With upright ears? and blue eyes? and that speckled nose!?? Just... cant.... handle.... it..... *dies of cuteness*


----------



## comwarrior

Hello gingerkid :wave:
here a year ago:
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/106530-random-pictures-thread-15.html#post1149822
right puppy - now









recently became a dad ! )))
this white puppy male yakutian laika born 13 february 2013 in Moscow Russia























and his sister


----------



## LOSt

hunting squirrels..


----------



## CptJack

LOSt said:


> hunting squirrels..


I was bad and trolled through your previous posts to find a facial shot of Roxy. The shelter paperwork said she's a fiest, and that's true - but fiest is a type, not a breed, and if that dog's not a rat terrier I will eat my hat. She doesn't even look like she's mixed with anything (not particularly well bred, but) and she is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Abbylynn

comwarrior said:


> YL-puppy 2013


These two puppies are beyond adorable!!!


----------



## gingerkid

comwarrior said:


> Hello gingerkid :wave:
> here a year ago:
> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/106530-random-pictures-thread-15.html#post1149822
> right puppy - now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recently became a dad ! )))
> this white puppy male yakutian laika born 13 february 2013 in Moscow Russia


My goodness, those are gorgeous dogs. I absolutely love the mask on the sire! I have never heard of the breed before, do you know where I could find more information on them? Google has not been very helpful.


----------



## LOSt

CptJack said:


> I was bad and trolled through your previous posts to find a facial shot of Roxy. The shelter paperwork said she's a fiest, and that's true - but fiest is a type, not a breed, and if that dog's not a rat terrier I will eat my hat. She doesn't even look like she's mixed with anything (not particularly well bred, but) and she is GORGEOUS.



thank you, yeah after doing some more research and looking at a ton of pics of rat terriers, im pretty convinced thats all she is. Considering wehre shes orginally from, I don't doubt a byb or something like that. the bf actually wants know for sure and we actually are gonna do a DNA test on her (one that includes rat terriers) so hopefully we will have a better clue soon! (although really her whole self, physically and mentally, points to rat terrier and nothing else... )


----------



## CptJack

LOSt said:


> thank you, yeah after doing some more research and looking at a ton of pics of rat terriers, im pretty convinced thats all she is. Considering wehre shes orginally from, I don't doubt a byb or something like that. the bf actually wants know for sure and we actually are gonna do a DNA test on her (one that includes rat terriers) so hopefully we will have a better clue soon! (although really her whole self, physically and mentally, points to rat terrier and nothing else... )


I live down there(ish) and people ARE still using them to hunt - and breeding them for that. You see the puppies crop up once in a while on CL or similar. The funny part of this is - the PEOPLE WHO OWN AND BREED THEM still don't know that they're RT. They're so ingrained in the local culture as fiests, that that's just simply what they are. Given the relative newness as Rat Terriers as a recognized breed, and how recently out-crossing was being done I don't think it's that surprising. It still makes me facepalm, sometimes.


----------



## Vicky88

comwarrior said:


> YL-puppy 2013


Awwww, two beautiful puppies.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I guess I need to start getting my dogs from Russia.


----------



## packetsmom

You see Laika litters now and then up here. They are fierce hunters when it comes to bears and even mountain lions! We thought about one for a moment, then decided that was a bit more than we were ready for. You can find videos of them hunting and they are so courageous.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

They are beautiful dogs for sure.


----------



## LoMD13

taquitos said:


> I love your dog. Usually I am not a fan of the shihtzu-y type dogs, but yours is SO DARN CUTE.


Thank you, she knows it too


----------



## sassafras

This is happening RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

LoMD13 said:


> Thank you, she knows it too


Awwww, just awww. So much personality, she just looks like so much fun!


----------



## sassafras

Whatever this is. I don't even know what they've been drinking.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Whatever this is. I don't even know what they've been drinking.


LOL! That is too funny!


----------



## packetsmom

sassafras said:


> Whatever this is. I don't even know what they've been drinking.


I think that Maizy was trying to catch snowflakes on her tongue but was having trouble getting them before they fell to the ground, so Squash decided to help her get up higher. Pip realized that this was a dangerous maneuver and is coming running over to either referee and tell them to stop or to spot her.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Obi had a professional photoshoot yesterday, he did so well, he's the born model 

Will post the actual photos when I get them. But here's one hubby took of her taking photos of Obi... Look at him posing!


----------



## WTFCas

DangerMuffin takes his job as security for the private drawer very seriously.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Ah, my, love that name! Such a cutie pie!


----------



## CptJack

In a former life....


----------



## gingerkid

WTFCas said:


> DangerMuffin takes his job as security for the private drawer very seriously.


He is too cute!


----------



## DJEtzel

My friend's Wirehaired Pointing Griffon 


DSC_1964 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

DJEtzel said:


> My friend's Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
> 
> 
> DSC_1964 by DJetzel, on Flickr



Love that dog!!! That's my kind of dog! 


Patience is a virtue ... so are manners ........



0416131137-Copy (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Tug!!!


0413131450 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Me and Apollo


----------



## CptJack

Bath Day: The Lazy way. I'd have thrown Thud in, if he FIT. Or I had more towels.


----------



## CptJack

Jack and Frost.


----------



## Sibe

Dirt Dog Derby! We got 3rd place in our event and more importantly we had a BLAST. So much fun!!!

Video of the Sunday race; it was the same on Saturday but I didn't get the camera ready in time on Saturday >.<























Denali didn't mush but she wanted to be a "dirt dog" too.


----------



## momtolabs

Finally spring showed up for a bit.
Also two of koda because he is cute with his little tongue sticking out and just in general cute


----------



## Tainted

From today..


----------



## Abbylynn

Today ....The littlest guardian ....


0423131624 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Crantastic

Casper, relaxing:










Casper's friend Hobbes, the Portuguese Water Dog:


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Tainted said:


> From today..


Good God, Look at those muscles! Someone's been hitting the gym!



Abbylynn said:


> Today ....The littlest guardian ....
> 
> 
> 0423131624 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


The little guardian is lucky to live on such a beautiful property! Love that pic!



Crantastic said:


> Casper, relaxing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casper's friend Hobbes, the Portuguese Water Dog:


Casper is just so gorgeous! And I adore Portuguese water dogs, that's another breed I would consider. DH likes fluffy dogs wheatons, commodores and such but I generally don't, but I do like the PWD!


----------



## LoMD13

Oh were you working?


----------



## Abbylynn

LoMD13 said:


> Oh were you working?


Lol!!!! That's so cute!!!


----------



## gingerkid

Are you sure Lo's not part cat? lol.


----------



## CptJack

Yes. My table is covered in dust. No, I didn't notice until flash hit it. >.<


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Tainted said:


> From today..


Wow, he's one impressive looking dog! I'm not normally into this type of dog, but because of your dogs I'm starting to reconsider....


----------



## Sibe

I put the GoPro on Kaytu's collar for a mush as an experiment. As half-expected, the video is pretty worthless. Camera aimed at the dirt, her paws and tongue flashing into view and not much else. It gave me a little motion sickness watching it. But! When we'd stop and she lifted her head, there were some good moments.



























Sand! I _almost _fall every single time on this part, but never have actually fallen. 









Post-mush happy faces


----------



## HyperFerret

Sibe said:


> I put the GoPro on Kaytu's collar for a mush as an experiment. As half-expected, the video is pretty worthless. Camera aimed at the dirt, her paws and tongue flashing into view and not much else. It gave me a little motion sickness watching it. But! When we'd stop and she lifted her head, there were some good moments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand! I _almost _fall every single time on this part, but never have actually fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-mush happy faces


Love all of that!


----------



## Abbylynn

Working on my photo skills ... maybe some day I will get a real camera! ... Instead of my cell phone camera! Lol! 


0426130833 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0426130800b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Crantastic

Casper and I had a nice walk today (Crystal had to stay home because she hurt her back and can't walk for a week -- she's fine, though!).


----------



## taquitos

Crantastic, Casper is sooo handsome! He makes me want to get an AKK (don't think I could handle how vocal they are though lol!).


Meeko decided that he was going to show some teeth tonight (not really, I pushed up his jowels and they kinda just stayed like that for an awesome photo op lol)

















Yeah he's kinda ridiculous lol!


----------



## luv mi pets

taquitos said:


> Meeko decided that he was going to show some teeth tonight (not really, I pushed up his jowels and they kinda just stayed like that for an awesome photo op lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he's kinda ridiculous lol!



First picture looks like he is a vampire bat.


----------



## amosmoses89

Silliness from today


----------



## Abbylynn

Crantastic said:


> Casper and I had a nice walk today (Crystal had to stay home because she hurt her back and can't walk for a week -- she's fine, though!).


That first picture is postcard perfect! Beautiful!


----------



## Quilivi

Sibe said:


> I put the GoPro on Kaytu's collar for a mush as an experiment. As half-expected, the video is pretty worthless. Camera aimed at the dirt, her paws and tongue flashing into view and not much else. It gave me a little motion sickness watching it. But! When we'd stop and she lifted her head, there were some good moments.



Aaaaa this looks like such fun~!


----------



## Abbylynn

Hey!!! Where did those pesky Squirrels go?!!


0428131152 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0428131152a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

There they are!!!! 


0428131154 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

Abbylynn said:


> Hey!!! Where did those pesky Squirrels go?!!


Adorable pictures. 

And God, I love that toy.


----------



## Abbylynn

CptJack said:


> Adorable pictures.
> 
> And God, I love that toy.


Thanks! I love that toy too! Lol! I got the idea from you! Thank you BTW!


----------



## aussiegirl6

sassafras said:


> Whatever this is. I don't even know what they've been drinking.


So, I am scanning the pictures today and am amazed at the cute and beautiful dogs on here. WOW! 
THEN I come to yours and I am hysterical laughing.....Makes me miss snow. How much fun they are having......Thanks for making me laugh today,.


----------



## Abbylynn

Sleeping with the prey! Lol!  ..... Rainy day outside ..... bored puppy


0428131251a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## BostonBullMama

Toby and his jack russel gal-pal Jessie  
We went out into the yard today and they played off leash with 2 other dogs in our "group" while we sat and chatted.


----------



## CptJack

They've been reduced to mostly playing like this. Compensation for the size difference.









Not that Kylie's intimidated by a dog who can fit her whole head in his mouth. Like, at all.


----------



## kcomstoc

CptJack said:


> They've been reduced to mostly playing like this. Compensation for the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that Kylie's intimidated by a dog who can fit her whole head in his mouth. Like, at all.


 LOL the first picture is the funniest  fair is fair I guess absolutely hilarious


----------



## Emmett

Love...:kiss:


----------



## Vicky88

Emmett said:


> Love...:kiss:


Awwww, such a sweet photo.


----------



## Vicky88

Doing one of her favourite things, actually probably her favourite thing.


I threw her ball indoors behind me, and Holly always jumps over the step when i do this.


Sharing a secret?.


Lola my sisters Staffy puppy, pinching something she should not have. She ending up tripping over and tumbling indoors instead.


----------



## Rescued

Poor thing had to go to the vet and is on metro for bacterial overgrowth  you can tell he feels like crap.



Puppy burrito- piggy came along for the ride.



and playing at the lake together a few days ago


----------



## LOSt

My Rox looking all regal 


took Roxy to the beach yesterday... she seemed to like it.. not the water tho 



and finally- we have progress:


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Apollo only has two looks in pictures, the deer in the headlights look, or the "what is that weird scary thing I've seen a hundred times in your face" worried look.









JJ and Mia really are good buds-the girls gotta stick together









"Mom, the girls are hogging the bed again!"


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I feel like I don't post enough outside pictures, so here are a couple I took this morning! I always get complimented on her coloring, I thought the light captured her coat pretty well.


----------



## Sibe

There is so much awesome on this page. Love all these doggies! Fantastic photos.


----------



## Vivyd

Wow, never saw this thread until today. So many good looking dogs.

Here's some of mine:

Xiao Huang just after his bath
[/IMG]



Linken stupidly happy

Linken after a long walk(he sleeps with his tongue sticking out when he's REALLY tired)


----------



## MonteCristo

Finally took some decent picture of Sydney...my yard is so shaded that she doesn't show up, but it was nice and sunny at my Dad's....


----------



## Crantastic

Deshedding time!



















That's after about five minutes with the shedding rake... and I have been brushing him with the slicker brush quite a bit lately.


----------



## Tainted

Crantastic said:


> Deshedding time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's after about five minutes with the shedding rake... and I have been brushing him with the slicker brush quite a bit lately.


Holy crap, I couldn't imagine!


New halfway decent headshot of my goober..


----------



## momtolabs

Day out with Mae Mae.yes she has a very bad trim but it is kind of cute,lol. She is going to her regular groomer next week to get touched up.that is my sister she is posing with. Yes my sister does have an attitude,lol. Her and Mae get along fine ;


----------



## Abbylynn

I love Mae ... so adorable! I also love the "attitude" pic!


----------



## hamandeggs

Big duck hunter:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## MonteCristo

Crantastic said:


> Deshedding time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's after about five minutes with the shedding rake... and I have been brushing him with the slicker brush quite a bit lately.


Lol, I miss that kind of brushing, you can really see your progress. I grew up with Kees, and the change to a lab coat was a huge difference! I thought less hair would mean less shedding, haha!


----------



## kcomstoc

Crantastic said:


> Deshedding time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's after about five minutes with the shedding rake... and I have been brushing him with the slicker brush quite a bit lately.


 Is this what I get to look forward to when I get my rough collie? lol I am prepared, mostly


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Sibe said:


> There is so much awesome on this page. Love all these doggies! Fantastic photos.


Agreed!
I often forget to look at this forum. I guess because I'm so bad at taking pics that I subconsciously avoid the subject in an attempt to avoid a self-inflicted guilt trip.

Anyway, when I do visit this forum I am always so blown away at all the fantastic photos! Then I feel even worse at my neglect of photo capturing my wild bunch. 

So much for avoiding a guilt trip.


----------



## Crantastic

kcomstoc said:


> Is this what I get to look forward to when I get my rough collie? lol I am prepared, mostly


Oh no, it'll be much worse for you, because my dog is only 18lbs.


----------



## Abbylynn

Freshly Bathed and groomed and turning into a Fuzzy little thing!


0503131635a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## gingerkid

Crantastic said:


> Deshedding time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's after about five minutes with the shedding rake... and I have been brushing him with the slicker brush quite a bit lately.


And that's why we went to the groomer's last week; Snowball came back about 10 lbs lighter. lol.


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Freshly Bathed and groomed and turning into a Fuzzy little thing!
> 
> 
> 0503131635a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


WoW!!!
She looks sooo fluffy and I wanna touch her.
I can smell the nice perfume from here!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Fun!











































Thats all Roman wants...


----------



## aussiegirl6

Momtolabs, that is nice trail you have to walk on there. My dogs would love that if they could come off leash. The dog parks are small here so I have to drive 50 miles for ground.


----------



## kcomstoc

Crantastic said:


> Oh no, it'll be much worse for you, because my dog is only 18lbs.


 Can't wait......  if that's what I gotta do that's what I gotta do  I'm saying that now so that I can believe it before I get the cutie, if I just keep saying it, it'll be true. also the amount of fur you got off of Casper was about the size (maybe a little bigger than my bunny) and he sheds about that much. I brush him almost everyday and if I put the amount of hair I get off from him together it would be that much lol


----------



## momtolabs

aussiegirl6 said:


> Momtolabs, that is nice trail you have to walk on there. My dogs would love that if they could come off leash. The dog parks are small here so I have to drive 50 miles for ground.


 My dogs love it!! Tank and Bentley are off leash on the trail but not the park part due to leash restrictions. It is weird how it is set up. But they run and chase about everything I say is okay,lol we have a few others that it is all off leash  the joys if living in a rural community!


----------



## sassafras

hamandeggs said:


> Big duck hunter:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


Biscuit is one of my favorite DF dogs. LOOK AT THAT FUZZY TAIL.


I love this picture. We had just finished a charity walk and he was all geeked up and I was... well, I was egging him on. At least he actually looks like a husky, here.


----------



## hamandeggs

sassafras said:


> Biscuit is one of my favorite DF dogs. LOOK AT THAT FUZZY TAIL.
> 
> 
> I love this picture. We had just finished a charity walk and he was all geeked up and I was... well, I was egging him on. At least he actually looks like a husky, here.



Thanks! Biscuit's tail is truly a force to be reckoned with. Luckily she doesn't mind having it grabbed and used as a pillow. 

I love Squash's whole outlook on life. Look at that guy.


----------



## Quilivi

Amon and I took a hike to our favorite creek today, some one-on-one time. I didn't get many pictures, I really should have.


----------



## Sibe

sassafras said:


> I love this picture. We had just finished a charity walk and he was all geeked up and I was... well, I was egging him on. At least he actually looks like a husky, here.


 Ha I actually thought "DID SHE GET A HUSKY?!" He looks so fluffy on his shoulders, and with the angle of his head and the harness and everything.. even fooled me for a second!


----------



## momtolabs

Not a dog but here is my kitten I'm fostering/bottle feeding. I'm 99% sure he is staying with me for the rest of his years


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Awww cute kitty!

Roman


----------



## Vicky88

momtolabs said:


> Not a dog but here is my kitten I'm fostering/bottle feeding. I'm 99% sure he is staying with me for the rest of his years


Awwww, so tiny and cute!.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Quilivi said:


> Amon and I took a hike to our favorite creek today, some one-on-one time. I didn't get many pictures, I really should have.


I'm basically in love with Amon....


----------



## sassafras

Yea ok.


----------



## AmandaN

Random Nola:


----------



## Tylerthegiant

Nola is such a pretty little thing!


----------



## Emmett

Gratuitous mud wallow...

I've come to accept that there _*will*_ be one of these photos every time we leave the house.
The race is on...

Channeling a little inner goat...


They'll both eat pretty much *anything* so it might be more than just _a little_.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

You WILL share whatever it is you have there with me.


----------



## Abbylynn

Tylerthegiant said:


> You WILL share whatever it is you have there with me.



Love this!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Yea ok.


Friendly debate!? Lol!


----------



## kcomstoc

Tylerthegiant said:


> You WILL share whatever it is you have there with me.


 LOL love it


----------



## Vicky88

Emmett said:


> Gratuitous mud wallow...
> 
> I've come to accept that there _*will*_ be one of these photos every time we leave the house.



Great photo. My dog loves a good puddle as well, well any water really, just not bath time.


----------



## MonteCristo

Emmett said:


> Gratuitous mud wallow...
> 
> I've come to accept that there _*will*_ be one of these photos every time we leave the house.


Every picture you post of this one reminds me more and more of Sydney. There is nothing she likes better than a good muddy puddle, especially if she can get her head all the way under!


----------



## Quilivi

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I'm basically in love with Amon....


You can HAVE him for all the trouble he's worth.

Nah, I love the bugger, keeps me on my toes. c:


----------



## Abbylynn

I just LOVE this little guy! 


0425130851 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin

Oldie but a goodie.


----------



## amosmoses89

Gota big bag of cheap balls in the mail today and dumped them on the floor for some fun. Sydney selected her favorite and went to lie down and contemplate the meaning of life, while Chloe is going around chewing each ball for a minute before selecting another one to sample. Such a silly girl.










Went for a bike ride yesterday and let them play in the hose when I got back. They of course rolled in the dirt right after. Sydney is just as dirty if not more-so, it just doesn't show sadly.


----------



## hueyeats

Shaking off the water...


----------



## CptJack

You'd think at almost a year old, she'd be over the ear weirdness. You'd think wrong. That one ear still falls over when she's tired and I love it.


----------



## juicygooseface

Laurelin - those dogs are ridiculously cute!
Are they all yours? x


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I just realized.... there are a lot of Sydney's on this forum....


----------



## Vicky88

She is often sleeping like this.


Holly and Pluto, not sure what breed he is!.


Hard working playing football but someone has to do it!.


Heading home from a walk.
http://youtu.be/-9NnwEKtQcY


----------



## BrittanyG

That last pic of Holly is perfect. You should frame it.


----------



## sassafras

What's that you say? Husband just pulled into the garage?


----------



## Vicky88

BrittanyG said:


> That last pic of Holly is perfect. You should frame it.


Thanks. I need more photos of her around the house actually.



sassafras said:


> What's that you say? Husband just pulled into the garage?


Lol. Well someone got a nice welcome when they got home.


----------



## hamandeggs

sassafras said:


> What's that you say? Husband just pulled into the garage?


The dog welcome-home greeting is definitely one of the most gratifying parts of dog ownership. My husband never gets that excited when I get home.


----------



## momtolabs

Spring pictures.


----------



## Abbylynn

momtolabs said:


> Spring pictures.


Those would make a nice signature pic! They are pretty!


----------



## Abbylynn

Sleepy Pup! ........


0511131441 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

Treeing feist? You betcha. ...Picture is weird, but it was the best I can do. There was, in fact, a squirrel in that tree, though!


----------



## HarrisonK

She was a mut. Half bored collie and half terrier but we arent sure what terrier. She has the exact same personality as my uncles two Wheatens so perhaps she's part SCWT.


----------



## Abbylynn

You talkin' to me man?!.....


0512131024a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

The Mother's Day Fur Children .......... Lol! 


0512131022a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack




----------



## momtolabs

Yup,I'm one of those owners,haha.tank loves it though


----------



## packetsmom

I had to toss in a current Sam picture, in case you aren't cruising his pic spam thread and want to see how he's growing. 








It's really hard not to spoil him rotten.


----------



## sassafras

Squashies.


----------



## Vicky88

packetsmom said:


> I had to toss in a current Sam picture, in case you aren't cruising his pic spam thread and want to see how he's growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really hard not to spoil him rotten.


Yes i can see why. He is sooooo cute!.


----------



## Abbylynn

"Wanna use the pc Mom"? 


0513131647b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Gogoclips

We finally found a safe way for Kidogo to chew on his bully sticks!


----------



## packetsmom

Gogoclips said:


> We finally found a safe way for Kidogo to chew on his bully sticks!


Too funny!!!


----------



## missPenny




----------



## Abbylynn

missPenny said:


>


How adorable!!!!


----------



## missPenny

Abbylynn said:


> How adorable!!!!


She is such a diva


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Elsa waiting for mommy to come home from class...lying on 'Marcel', her over grown monkey toy.


----------



## Abbylynn

Curbside Prophet said:


> Elsa waiting for mommy to come home from class...lying on 'Marcel', her over grown monkey toy.


Awwwe ..... Is Elsa salt and pepper? She looks soooo silver! Pretty! Eddee has that same beautiful silver on his head and legs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Productive afternoons.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe ..... Is Elsa salt and pepper? She looks soooo silver! Pretty! Eddee has that same beautiful silver on his head and legs.


Technically I think she's a salt and pepper but she's more silver, she does darken a lot when her hair is longer.


----------



## hueyeats

missPenny said:


>


Awwwww that's a great pic!


----------



## hueyeats

Tongue action.


----------



## Crantastic

Crystal, who was watching a pug wander around the gardens. And Casper, who tried to jump right onto that hedge to better see a little black dog that was walking by (Crystal DID jump right onto the hedge).


----------



## amosmoses89

Abbylynn said:


> 0513131647b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


I found Eddee's giant sister this weekend!


















She's on of my my SO's parent's dogs. Her mom is a red Australian shepherd and dad is unknown with possibilities being a great Pyrenees/bloodhound or a mountain curr, or another male. Sorry for the bad quality she was very shy. She would just stand 5 feet away and wag her tail but she never would come right up.

She's around 5 months old so she'll get bigger, but the resemblance was there!


----------



## Abbylynn

amosmoses89 said:


> I found Eddee's giant sister this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's on of my my SO's parent's dogs. Her mom is a red Australian shepherd and dad is unknown with possibilities being a great Pyrenees/bloodhound or a mountain curr, or another male. Sorry for the bad quality she was very shy. She would just stand 5 feet away and wag her tail but she never would come right up.
> 
> She's around 5 months old so she'll get bigger, but the resemblance was there!


That is soooo cool!  Yeah .... Eddee is only supposed to be 15 pounds at the most. She is a cutie!!!! .................. I know it is hard to tell when photographing Eddee sometimes that you know he is brindle. Is she also brindle?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

This reminded me so much of Lunetta. I miss her though.


----------



## winniec777

Curbside Prophet said:


> Elsa waiting for mommy to come home from class...lying on 'Marcel', her over grown monkey toy.


Poca has the same monkey. I'm embarrassed to admit that we call the monkey....Monkey. See how we did that with the capital "M?"


----------



## workerant

Safety first!


----------



## amosmoses89

Abbylynn said:


> That is soooo cool!  Yeah .... Eddee is only supposed to be 15 pounds at the most. She is a cutie!!!! .................. I know it is hard to tell when photographing Eddee sometimes that you know he is brindle. Is she also brindle?


Not that I could tell. She had a good bit of white hairs along her back mixed in with the grey but I didn't notice any brindle.


----------



## sassafras




----------



## Sibe

That picture is incredible. I love Squash, he can look so proud and dignified while still looking like a total goof.


----------



## AmandaN

Lil Miss Nola:























One of my favorites ever:


----------



## gingerkid




----------



## Crantastic

Sometimes I let Casper shred paper towel rolls.


----------



## CptJack

A few I managed to forget about:


----------



## Flaming

got bored waiting for me to be finished on the computer, decided to take a nap in the doorway so she'd know when I try to leave.


----------



## Tylerthegiant

I had to catch up on this thread and there are just so many amazing pics I can't believe it!

Flaming, I need more pics of Manna on this thread, it's just a need I have.........I am living vicariously through you right now and to feel like a newfie owner (even in my imagination) I need these pics! ;-)


----------



## Abbylynn

Just a tiny spec in the universe ....


0520131045a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131041a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0520131043a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Flaming

Tylerthegiant said:


> I had to catch up on this thread and there are just so many amazing pics I can't believe it!
> 
> Flaming, I need more pics of Manna on this thread, it's just a need I have.........I am living vicariously through you right now and to feel like a newfie owner (even in my imagination) I need these pics! ;-)


I don't know which ones I have one here, we don't take many pictures and most of them are on my facebook. I think most on my facebook make it here. 

go back in time to the first week we had her, she was SOOO tiny!


----------



## Vicky88

Holly sitting on my nephews lap. I guess she thought he had done enough reading.


----------



## momtolabs

My friends basset hound flushy! She is so sweet and she is Bentley's bestfriend


----------



## Quilivi

We had a bad thunderstorm a few days ago. Guess which dog doesn't like them?


----------



## Sibe

Goodness look at those pupils!


----------



## packetsmom

I love the picture of Manna sprawled. Sam is only just beginning to learn that trick, let alone perfect it to the level she has!


----------



## packetsmom

SydTheSpaniel said:


> This reminded me so much of Lunetta. I miss her though.


This is perfect for every puppy parent!


----------



## LoMD13




----------



## Flaming

packetsmom said:


> I love the picture of Manna sprawled. Sam is only just beginning to learn that trick, let alone perfect it to the level she has!


I have yet to capture the full spread eagle. Everytime I get the camera she moves.


----------



## amosmoses89

Chloe is a special little girl lol


----------



## Flaming

Well here's some pictures my FI took today



*Head in water bucket*


















After chasing the water from the hose









Edit
those little things that look like poop in the picture are actually dirt cores from when we had the yard aerated.

edit


----------



## Sibe

No dog fountain? No problem.









"I could be an Olympian! Really!"


----------



## taquitos

Sibe, that first photo of Kaytu cracked me up!! How did Kaytu managed to get up there?


Someone threw out an old giant toy horsie on our curb yesterday afternoon. Meeko is terrified of it, and keeps growling/barking at it lol. He wouldn't even pee on our street, so I had to take him a block or so away so that he could do his business. Here's a photo of him and his arch nemesis:


----------



## Sako

So proud of his stick!









Killer Chihuahua!


----------



## Sibe

I put her up there


----------



## taquitos

Sibe said:


> I put her up there


And here I was, thinking Kaytu was part cat lol!!


----------



## Abbylynn

First Bandana for on the pontoon!  Cannot wait! ........


0523131317a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## missPenny

I love the horse taquitos xD it's...just great lol


----------



## Vicky88

Holly's Shih Tzu friend Gizmo.




Bubbles!.


----------



## Briteni

Gahiji being Gahiji.


----------



## hamandeggs

Window=doggavision:


image by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## momtolabs

The dogs and I are getting a feel for our new room. It is a building on my property. It has a walk way and this small room. It is out of the house and cooler. Dogs will be able to ruff house and have free roam(when I'm in here) we are still getting used to all the differ ant noises. Tank is currently trying to figure out who the other dog is in the mirror not realizing it is himself,lol.yes the dogs are still allowed in the main house. But once my bed and TV are moved in here they will mainly be staying in here...with me lol. I think the three of us are going to enjoy the peace! Excuse the mess. My aunt is in the process of moving out!!!!talk about being excited,lol


----------



## Quilivi

After weeks of work Rex is finally letting me brush him out. He's never been brushed before I've attempted it. This is what cam out of his neck ruff alone.


----------



## CptJack

Sleepy (and blurry) Rat Terriers. In need of a nail trim.


----------



## Flaming

so 90% of the time when I have my camera out, THIS happens


----------



## luv mi pets

Friends GSD on one of our hikes 

Fynn and Squirrel cooling off in the creek


on our way home


----------



## luv mi pets

on the way home


----------



## luv mi pets

and who can resist a good back scratch on some nice green grass


----------



## Tainted




----------



## PrinceandSlayerMcD

OMG Torque <3 I missed seeing him! <3 not that I love Torque or anything..we all know how hideous he is.
And of course so I have a reason to post here...token dog pic


----------



## sassafras

Oh lord.


----------



## Tainted

PrinceandSlayerMcD said:


> OMG Torque <3 I missed seeing him! <3 not that I love Torque or anything..we all know how hideous he is.


Lol, thank you!

Awesome picture of your two.


----------



## MinnieMoo

Hello there. This is my big baby lounging in her new bed!


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Oh lord.


Lol! That first pic! .... Has anyone ever mentioned that Squash looks like a Great White Shark?  He is so adorable!


----------



## MonteCristo

Enjoying the lovely May weather


Derp


----------



## sassafras

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! That first pic! .... Has anyone ever mentioned that Squash looks like a Great White Shark?  He is so adorable!


Ha, thanks! Another user here actually made this photoshopped image after seeing another crazy Squash picture, so... yes.


----------



## WTFCas

DangerMuffin finally got a decent grooming!









Here he is planning revenge for the grooming that was done against his will.


----------



## Vicky88




----------



## amosmoses89

Working under the truck as a family! Or just because its the coolest spot in the yard. Whichever.


----------



## workerant

missPenny said:


> I love the horse taquitos


Eew. I think I'll skip dinner that night.


----------



## Jimmy Buffett

Jimmy buffett had a long day at the park .

Down for the count in mommy's arm !


----------



## Abbylynn

Birthday Boy's Bandana! 


0601131828 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Quilivi

Had some friends over for a party the other night. Amon and Duchess helped us set up.


----------



## Inga




----------



## rieann

random found pic


----------



## SydTheSpaniel




----------



## winniec777

Dinner bell's a-ringin'.....same time every day....


----------



## Sibe

winnie, when I clicked play it says "This video is private."


Slo-mo clips of my girls playing!





Went to the park the other night, hub and I got Minecraft swords and had fun messing around. Anyway, Kaytu was running full speed and tripped. I immediately knew she'd scraped her chin  She's ok.









Ball. Ew.









Sleepies


----------



## Abbylynn

Patience ... they are so good at it! 


0603131142a by Leah Lu, on Flickr

"Are we being good Mom?" .................


0603131141 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

I love this photo so much I'm sharing it twice:










I think y'all were right. My ugly puppy's growing up gorgeous.


----------



## sassafras

We have achieved liftoff.


----------



## BarleyJuice

http://www.dogforums.com/members/ba...930-401830-10200778101687502-2118718962-n.jpg



My sweet Barley was waiting for her daddy and decided to sit in his seat. She looks like a little person.


----------



## Sibe

BarleyJuice said:


> My sweet Barley was waiting for her daddy and decided to sit in his seat. She looks like a little person.


Such a cutie!!


----------



## hamandeggs

Biscuit got a new giant squeaky snake and proceeded to channel her inner (early-era) Britney Spears: 


photo (2) by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

hamandeggs said:


> Biscuit got a new giant squeaky snake and proceeded to channel her inner (early-era) Britney Spears:
> 
> 
> photo (2) by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


Are those Sperrys next to Biscuit? My dogs LOVE Sperrys... -_-


----------



## hamandeggs

DJEtzel said:


> Are those Sperrys next to Biscuit? My dogs LOVE Sperrys... -_-


My husband claims that Sperrys have declined in quality of late, so those are Sebagos...but same thing. I'm probably jinxing myself if I say Biscuit doesn't really go after shoes...


----------



## DJEtzel

hamandeggs said:


> My husband claims that Sperrys have declined in quality of late, so those are Sebagos...but same thing. I'm probably jinxing myself if I say Biscuit doesn't really go after shoes...


Yeah... none of mine ever have either.


----------



## Dragonomine

Oh fun thread! What a nice way to get to know people! Here are my 2 dogs Annabeth and Lilly (and my husband lol)



This is Moe, one of the dogs from the rescue I volunteer at. I brought him home to get some playtime with my dogs.



And here is another rescue puppy (Ringo) I brought home for human/dog interaction.



I love my job!


----------



## momtolabs

Such a ruff life being a dog.


----------



## Abbylynn

Dragonomine said:


> Oh fun thread! What a nice way to get to know people! Here are my 2 dogs Annabeth and Lilly (and my husband lol)
> 
> 
> 
> This is Moe, one of the dogs from the rescue I volunteer at. I brought him home to get some playtime with my dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is another rescue puppy (Ringo) I brought home for human/dog interaction.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my job!


Your pups are adorable! 

And OMGoodness! That last puppy "Ringo" looks like " Squash"! ... sassafras's dog!


----------



## BarleyJuice

Why thank you! She is a sweetheart. Your dogs are quiet awesome too!


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn .........


0605131503c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

Abbylynn said:


> Your pups are adorable!
> 
> And OMGoodness! That last puppy "Ringo" looks like " Squash"! ... sassafras's dog!


Haha... pray that he doesn't act like him.


----------



## Dragonomine

sassafras said:


> Haha... pray that he doesn't act like him.


Sounds like Squash is a hand full? Ringo is quite happy just being in your arms!


----------



## Sibe

I'm gonna sneak in a cat video. Shhh!


----------



## sassafras

Dragonomine said:


> Sounds like Squash is a hand full? Ringo is quite happy just being in your arms!


He's a great dog but his puppyhood and adolescence were definitely a handful of _something_.


----------



## sassafras

Taught Maisy a backstall just 'cause.


----------



## Jare

Guh! Why have I never posted a picture in here? 

Summer calls for ugly Summer hats.



Uglyhat by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


----------



## momtolabs

I'm supposed to sleep where?? On the bright side this is the closest Zeke has gotten to any of the dogs.


----------



## amosmoses89

sassafras said:


> Taught Maisy a backstall just 'cause.


How do you train this without ending up with claw marks all over your back? I've tried with Chloe but she just tends to drag her evil sharp claws down me.


----------



## hueyeats

My "natural" swimsuit model...








Wetshot.


----------



## Abbylynn

My active dogs! Lol! .........

Blu Boy ........


0607131201 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Leah Lu .......


0607131200a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## winniec777

Sibe said:


> winnie, when I clicked play it says "This video is private."


Can you view it now? I changed the setting.


----------



## Inga

Sassafras if I had my dog jump onto my back like that my next photo would be of me flat out on my belly with a flat face from falling on it. Good for you for all that back strength. Cute shot too.


----------



## Sibe

Yep, I can see it now! Very cute. My girls "talk" to me when they're hungry too. Lots of "Wooo" noises!


winniec777 said:


>


----------



## Shell

Inga said:


>


I love this photo. The dog's eyes are so sweet and calm and the whole image is just that of being very serene and content.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Tim kept telling me Arka was big and I wasn't seeing it.. Then Arka came in and curled up on the couch with Tim.. lol ok I get it... Arka is growing  such a beautiful picture of his head.


----------



## MimiAzura

oh my god! 
Arka is gorgeous! <3


----------



## Abbylynn

MimiAzura said:


> oh my god!
> Arka is gorgeous! <3



Ditto! Super Gorgeous!!!


----------



## winniec777

Sibe said:


> Yep, I can see it now! Very cute. My girls "talk" to me when they're hungry too. Lots of "Wooo" noises!


Thanks. Yes, northern breeds will always be my favorites just for the noises they make. A friend of mine had a husky that did a wonderful "boo-rumble" every night for her cookie. So cute!



PatriciafromCO said:


>


What kind of dog is Arka? So beautiful!


----------



## Mybabybo

Just wanted to show everyone my new handsome boy he's a lab/husky mix. I've owned labs all my life but I'm wondering of I should expect anything unique from the husky side?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

I'm so in love with this dog. 


Pool Day by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO

winniec777 said:


> What kind of dog is Arka? So beautiful!


 Thank you Abbylynn,MimiAzura winniec777, he is a Caucasian Ovcharka


----------



## Shell

Freckles at an adoption event / ice cream social today. 








One of our other adoptables, a sweet deaf boy that is very laid back


----------



## Dragonomine

DJEtzel said:


> I'm so in love with this dog.
> 
> 
> Pool Day by DJetzel, on Flickr


He's beautiful!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Does this qualify since there are technically dogs in the photo? I totally bought these pants today to wear to adoption events and the nail trim clinics I do. Laughed so hard when I found them.


----------



## DJEtzel

Dragonomine said:


> He's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Rescued

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Does this qualify since there are technically dogs in the photo? I totally bought these pants today to wear to adoption events and the nail trim clinics I do. Laughed so hard when I found them.


oh.

my.

gawd.

everyone else can stop posting now, the perfect picture has been attained.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Rescued said:


> oh.
> 
> my.
> 
> gawd.
> 
> everyone else can stop posting now, the perfect picture has been attained.


They were 15 dollars!! My hand was forced.


----------



## Rescued

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> They were 15 dollars!! My hand was forced.


I just want to frame them. or buy two pairs and make a quilt.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Rescued said:


> I just want to frame them. or buy two pairs and make a quilt.


There were several pairs left if you want me to get you your very own.


----------



## momtolabs

Here's my pictures that didn't go..


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Does this qualify since there are technically dogs in the photo? I totally bought these pants today to wear to adoption events and the nail trim clinics I do. Laughed so hard when I found them.



Lol! I would soooo wear these!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! I would soooo wear these!


Aw man, they're not on the site! I found them at Wet Seal for $15.


----------



## luv mi pets

PatriciafromCO said:


> Tim kept telling me Arka was big and I wasn't seeing it.. Then Arka came in and curled up on the couch with Tim.. lol ok I get it... Arka is growing  such a beautiful picture of his head.



 HUNNY I found my next dog!


----------



## luv mi pets

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Does this qualify since there are technically dogs in the photo? I totally bought these pants today to wear to adoption events and the nail trim clinics I do. Laughed so hard when I found them.


hahahahaha love them and yes they do qualify. My oh my my keyboard is at a lost for words.


----------



## theyogachick

This pretty much sums up Garmin in a nutshell.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Aw man, they're not on the site! I found them at Wet Seal for $15.


I don't know if I'd wear them, just not my style... but Wet Seal IS one of my favorite stores... AND I saw these in the mall yesterday. Haha


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Aw man, they're not on the site! I found them at Wet Seal for $15.


I know.  I actually went on and looked for them. They do have some other nice leggings though! ( I may be almost 58 ... but am fortunate enough to still be able to get away with wearing things like this. )


----------



## Chippawaguy

Me and Charlie who is now just 3 1/2 months old and weighing in at 35 lbs not the little boy I brought home at 7 weeks but then he weighed 11 lbs I know I posted this in his picture file but I think it is kinda cute me TRYING to hold him hahah
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/meandcharlie_zps48ab36d9.jpg.html][/URL]
and this was at 7 weeks WOW what a differance
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/meandcharlie_zps34dc2bc2.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## PatriciafromCO

theyogachick said:


> This pretty much sums up Garmin in a nutshell.


lol gosh he's so happy it makes you smile


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

luv mi pets said:


> hahahahaha love them and yes they do qualify. My oh my my keyboard is at a lost for words.


My coworkers died when I showed them. I proposed they be our uniform but no one went for it. 



SydTheSpaniel said:


> I don't know if I'd wear them, just not my style... but Wet Seal IS one of my favorite stores... AND I saw these in the mall yesterday. Haha


Oh lord, I won't read them in real life. I'll wear them to adoption events and things where they'd be funny. 



Abbylynn said:


> I know.  I actually went on and looked for them. They do have some other nice leggings though! ( I may be almost 58 ... but am fortunate enough to still be able to get away with wearing things like this. )


I'm not sure why they're not on the sight! Leggings are super popular now, so they have a lot of cute ones. 

And so my pants stop stinking up the thread, Elsa enjoys the rain:


----------



## GrinningDog

theyogachick said:


> This pretty much sums up Garmin in a nutshell.


Gizmo passed away? How did I miss that? Awww. 

Garmin is a handsome devil.


----------



## Sibe

THOSE PANTS ARE AMAZING. I love them hahahaha.


This is Sugar, she's at a local (San Diego) shelter. Been working with her twice a week since beginning of April. She tries *so hard* to make me want her. Her only bad habit- which has gotten so much better even with the limited time I've had with her- is jumping up. She gets along well with other dogs, knows sit and down and is learning shake, pretty good at coming when called, is great on leash, doesn't bark at other dogs, and she is a snuggle bug!!


































Frog leg butt!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

theyogachick said:


> This pretty much sums up Garmin in a nutshell.



I LOVE this photo


----------



## dagwall

Jubel perched ON the armrest


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

All right, I'll share the baby with you guys.










NOT my baby. God no to puppies, but he's real cute.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> All right, I'll share the baby with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT my baby. God no to puppies, but he's real cute.


Soooo cute!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

He's ridiculous. We got an urgent call about him at work. Some guy was living in a truck and keeping him along with a Chihuahua in a cat carrier, so his teacher bought both dogs off him and asked if we could help. I wasn't expecting a TEENY TINY BABY when we went to pick him up.


----------



## Sibe

I just made all kinds of ridiculous squealy girlie noises. He is adorable!!


----------



## Vicky88

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> All right, I'll share the baby with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT my baby. God no to puppies, but he's real cute.


Very cute!.


----------



## Chippawaguy

Charlie is getting bigger and looks like he is saying " Ok the bowl is empty WHY?"
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliewithbowliinpark_zpsa3a77d96.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Hueyeats suggested this thread to me and I cannot believe all the cute and funny pictures! Here's one of my pups in her most comfortable state in the middle of the room!


----------



## winniec777

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Does this qualify since there are technically dogs in the photo? I totally bought these pants today to wear to adoption events and the nail trim clinics I do. Laughed so hard when I found them.



I so want to see those pants with this shirt....


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Your skinny butt can wear those pants! SOME of us are over 40!!!! . Go for it!!!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Quilivi

So... this happened today.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Quilivi said:


> So... this happened today.


What IS this?


----------



## Quilivi

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> What IS this?


Groundhog that's been ruining my garden for 3 months. It wasn't fast enough today. Bigger than Duchess the BC/Whippet pup (25lb. right now)


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Quilivi said:


> Groundhog that's been ruining my garden for 3 months. It wasn't fast enough today. Bigger than Duchess the BC/Whippet pup (25lb. right now)



Good Puppy almost thought it was a stuff toy until I saw the feet that show it's a real critter !!! maybe next year they think twice about false forecasting lol lol ... Glad your garden might fair better now..


----------



## Dragonomine

Quilivi said:


> So... this happened today.


He looks very proud!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

winniec777 said:


> I so want to see those pants with this shirt....


Tell me where to order it and so it shall be done.


----------



## SillyDogs

The young 1s


----------



## Vicky88

Chippawaguy said:


> Charlie is getting bigger and looks like he is saying " Ok the bowl is empty WHY?"
> http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/charliewithbowliinpark_zpsa3a77d96.jpg.html][/URL]


Another cute puppy, such a happy smiley face.


----------



## Equinox

Trent and I hanging out. What a goof.


----------



## GrinningDog

KissingGyp by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Love my Girlie!


----------



## Abbylynn

Love my Leah Lu Lu too! Lol!  ......


0604132044 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## mrgoodkat

Went to to the beach a few days ago. Had a really nice day.


----------



## winniec777

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Tell me where to order it and so it shall be done.


Lol! - it would be so money.  Those pants are priceless. But the shirts are expensive for a t-shirt- $20+shipping. At least that's more than I enjoy paying.

If you want to check them out..... http://shop.themountain.me/chihuahua-face/. I bet amazon has them for less.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

winniec777 said:


> Lol! - it would be so money.  Those pants are priceless. But the shirts are expensive for a t-shirt- $20+shipping. At least that's more than I enjoy paying.
> 
> If you want to check them out..... http://shop.themountain.me/chihuahua-face/. I bet amazon has them for less.


I think it's totally worth it. I'm already laughing at the very idea.


----------



## winniec777

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

My boss is going to kill me at our next adoption event, I just know it.


----------



## winniec777

If you include a few pink bows here and there, all would be forgiven, I'm sure.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

My coworkers don't think I'll even wear the pants, but they'll see! They'll ALL see.


----------



## gingerkid

I think the pants+shirt combo needs their own thread, haha.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

And don't forget I have a ton of dog tattoos, hahaha. Too bad I don't have this organized for the UKC premier this weekend.


----------



## LoMD13

Goose pup checking on my tomatoes


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

He is sweet!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Thought I would post a unique pic of my pups hanging out with storybook friends Clifford the Big Red Dog and his sidekick T-bone. Notice how both JD (on the left) and Molly are sitting with legs and mouths exactly like the stuffed toy next to them! My friends get the biggest kick out of this picture!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh god they're cute. I will have them both, please.


----------



## Quilivi

aaaaaa everyone posting pictures of them with their dogs. I just got out of the hospital after a violent reaction to mosquito bites, no picture of me for a few days, my face is HUGE.

Also please take pictures of that adoption event with those pants.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Will do! I have a nail trim event the 23rd! 

I hate my phone pictures, but this photo melts my heart. One of my favorite dogs from the last shelter I worked at came to my work with his owner to adopt a friend. He only drinks water if it's pouring out of something:


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's out there! 

My Dad and Eddee at Christmas 2012 ....


983400_544990845560573_2019925549_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Whistlejacket

Siesta time for everyone!


----------



## chipinmom

Was trying to get some good pics of the boys today.. yeah IMPOSSIBLE! lol
This is what I ended up with..

Bentley









Bentley & Rusty









Bentley & Rusty









Rusty









Jasper and half of Rusty












And just because it's cute...

Rusty


----------



## Vicky88

It was Holly's birthday yesterday, I did not forget I never do, i was just really busy yesterday.


One of her new toys


And another one


Another


And another


And one more new toy


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwe .... Happy Birthday Holly! She looks very pleased with her gifts! Hoping for many many more happy and healthy Birthdays to come!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Aahhhhhhh - looks like Holly had a fabulous birthday!!!!! And she will never know you were a day late!


----------



## Abbylynn

"Don't EVEN ask me to get in that pool!" 


0617131447b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Little Wise Owl

I didn't want to go to bed or anything... and like, you know, USE my blankets.


----------



## Vicky88

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... Happy Birthday Holly! She looks very pleased with her gifts! Hoping for many many more happy and healthy Birthdays to come!


Thank you. She loved her toys, she is toy mad. Yes lots more birthdays hopefully.


----------



## Vicky88

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Aahhhhhhh - looks like Holly had a fabulous birthday!!!!! And she will never know you were a day late!


Hehe, she got her presents on the right day and everything. She had a great time playing ball, like normal!.


----------



## GrinningDog

@ Vicky88 - Holly is so beautiful! And she sure seems to be enjoying her birthday toys. 


Gypsylove by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## momtolabs

My poor abused starving dog :-( he looks SO abused ,someone should call AC on me(insert eye roll) 


In case anyone is wondering I was told by a customer at work that my dog looks starved and I'm mean to make him stay in a pen during the day. It was a breezy 70 degree day and sunny,I was out there too. I guess I abuse myself :/


----------



## mrgoodkat

momtolabs said:


> I was told by a customer at work that my dog looks starved


 Just because your lab doesn't look like a sausage, doesn't mean he is starving. Argh, some people. You have no idea how many fat Labradors people are keeping here.
Some people just shouldn't keep pets, or keep their advice to themselves.


----------



## Vicky88

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> @ Vicky88 - Holly is so beautiful! And she sure seems to be enjoying her birthday toys.
> 
> 
> Gypsylove by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Awwww thankyou.


----------



## Vicky88

mrgoodkat said:


> Just because your lab doesn't look like a sausage, doesn't mean he is starving. Argh, some people. You have no idea how many fat Labradors people are keeping here.
> Some people just shouldn't keep pets, or keep their advice to themselves.


I agree. He looks healthy to me. I see so many fat Labs, Pugs and Beagles.


----------



## Flaming

Vicky88 said:


> I agree. He looks healthy to me. I see so many fat Labs, Pugs and Beagles.


add Newfies to that list, though sometimes it's harder to tell because of the fur


----------



## momtolabs

Vicky88 said:


> I agree. He looks healthy to me. I see so many fat Labs, Pugs and Beagles.



And it makes me sad:-( Rottweiler are also another breed that I see a majority are over weight. And most peoples excuses are"well they were hyper and now there not". It makes me sick. I definitely ain't no twig and am over weight but I can control my dogs in take over mine.I will never intentionally let my dog(or cat) get over weight. My cat just had a year long weight loss program! The kitten is not allowed to get over weight lol I about went insane,ha!


----------



## gingerkid

Vicky88 said:


> I agree. He looks healthy to me. I see so many fat Labs, Pugs and Beagles.


I always feel especially sorry for the fat pugs... they can barely breathe as it is, why add all the extra weight and make it nearly impossible for them to exercise?


----------



## Abbylynn

" I am really going to have to think about this pool thingy!" 



0617131434 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Flaming

found this on failblog


----------



## Gumiho

He is getting big! He is 35 pounds and starting to fill out a little bit. Still hyper and stubborn as all get up.


----------



## momtolabs

I thought the dogs slept in weird places...


----------



## sassafras

Video, not picture, but a couple of mashed-up clips from Squash on the underwater treadmill.


----------



## Slartibartfast

sassafras said:


> Video, not picture, but a couple of mashed-up clips from Squash on the underwater treadmill.


Towards the end when you pick up the camera and shoot the video head-on, it reminded me of Jamiroquai's "Virtual Insanity" for some reason. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JkIs37a2JE


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn My Proud Girl .... 


0622130913 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

ALL your pups are sooooooo photogenic and beautiful!!!!!!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> ALL your pups are sooooooo photogenic and beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Thank you so very much ..... I try very hard to keep my dogs in tip top shape!  Your two are adorable little ones too! I love them!

Great weekend to you too!


----------



## hueyeats

Abbylynn said:


> Abbylynn My Proud Girl ....
> 
> 
> 0622130913 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Yup, nice!

Show of elegance & grace... beautiful.


----------



## Abbylynn

hueyeats said:


> Yup, nice!
> 
> Show of elegance & grace... beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Whistlejacket

During a walk (sorry for the quality, it was taken with my phone)


----------



## gingerkid

Gumiho said:


> He is getting big! He is 35 pounds and starting to fill out a little bit. Still hyper and stubborn as all get up.


He's gorgeous! I have to ask - is he a Jingo? Beautiful regardless.


----------



## Gumiho

gingerkid said:


> He's gorgeous! I have to ask - is he a Jingo? Beautiful regardless.


Yes, he is a 6 month old Korean Jindo.


----------



## Abbylynn

Blu Boy on his way to the photo shoot .....


1004589_679469488746107_130126017_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu ... Lol! Squeaking that yellow toy non-stop with her foot and her mouth!  


0623130817 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Little Wise Owl

"Feels good man"


----------



## Dragonomine

Little Wise Owl said:


> "Feels good man"


haahaaa Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Lupen

Managed to take this one earlier today xD


----------



## Abbylynn

Lupen said:


> Managed to take this one earlier today xD



 Look at that smile!!!


----------



## MonicaBH

hashtag lazysunday


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Shambles cut my leg and is quite pleased about it.


----------



## KellandHetfield

I'm pretty new here, but thought I'd add my favorite pics of Hetfield! I'm always catching him chewing something.


----------



## mrgoodkat

Someone really wants treats


















She'll even sits down, because she knows "sit" will be rewarded. But she never responds to "sit" when we don't have any treats and she'll just get up and walk away when the treats are finished. She is just way too smart for us.









TREATS!!!


----------



## Milo's mom

Milo in the park this morning:

















And soooooo tired after a long hike and a bath last night:

















This dog bed is much too small for him but for some reason he really seems to like it...


----------



## Abbylynn

Milo's mom said:


> Milo in the park this morning:
> 
> View attachment 84802
> 
> 
> View attachment 84794
> 
> 
> And soooooo tired after a long hike and a bath last night:
> 
> View attachment 84778
> 
> 
> View attachment 84786
> 
> 
> This go bed really is too small for him but for some reason he really seems to like it...


Awwwe .... Handsome Milo!


----------



## Vicky88

Little Wise Owl said:


> "Feels good man"


Lol!. Great photo.


----------



## Kyndall54

Ammy at the dog park  her face bahaha 



She also LOVES the kiddie pool 





and she's still filling into her harness and her ears


----------



## DJEtzel

Kyndall54 said:


> Ammy at the dog park  her face bahaha
> 
> 
> 
> She also LOVES the kiddie pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she's still filling into her harness and her ears


Please give her to me!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Kyndall54 - Ammyy is so beautiful! She looks,like an awesome friendly and fun pup!!!!


----------



## Milo's mom

What an amazing face Ammy has! Those eyes!! What breed is she? Is she still a puppy? Love her colors!


----------



## Kyndall54

Djetzel I love her so you can't have her but if you and your puppies are ever in the northwest we'd love to play .

Dog mom- thank you!! She's really friendly for an aussie I'm super proud of her. This is her first weekend around kids with my family and she's doing fantastic! The 6 yr old is a little much for her sometimes but over all I'm really proud of her for not herding or anything .

Milo's mom - she's an australian shepherd and she'll be 6 months next week  Thank you for your compliments!


----------



## Abbylynn

Your pup is just so gorgeous! She should be a model for a dog food company or something.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Was sitting out in the sun with the dogs today, and managed to get some photos....


----------



## Abbylynn

lil_fuzzy .... Your pups are gorgeous! 

Hey! When are we eating!?


0622131406 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Lil fuzzy - love bench pics of Obie & Pixie! Is Obie a cockapoo? What is Pixie? They look like they are best buds as my two are! How fun!


----------



## Dragonomine

Here is my beloved Ringo from my rescue. He was just adopted! I miss him like crazy already but he's gone to an awesome home!


----------



## Kyndall54

Dragonomine said:


> Here is my beloved Ringo from my rescue. He was just adopted! I miss him like crazy already but he's gone to an awesome home!


So adorable!! What is he?


----------



## Lupen

Koda again


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I definitely love that Koda. It's ridiculous how cute puppies can be. Almost tricks me into getting another one one day. ALMOST.


----------



## Lupen

Haha, thank you. And I know what you mean. So much work... But worth it IMO.


----------



## Dragonomine

Kyndall54 said:


> So adorable!! What is he?


He's a pit/chi/Lord knows what else mix


----------



## workerant

Maeby had to ponder a while before she'd jump in the lake for a swim.


----------



## DJEtzel

Kyndall54 said:


> Djetzel I love her so you can't have her but if you and your puppies are ever in the northwest we'd love to play .


I will have to remember this!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Lil fuzzy - love bench pics of Obie & Pixie! Is Obie a cockapoo? What is Pixie? They look like they are best buds as my two are! How fun!


I like them too, they turned out quite interesting. I was just playing around and thought the rustic look of the bench might be good 

Obi is a JRT x, and Pixie is a poodle x maltese. And yep, they love each other


----------



## HyperFerret

These two never fail to take over my bed as soon as I'm out of it. Lol


----------



## Vicky88

Lupen said:


> Koda again


Such a cute dog.


----------



## Lupen

Thank you ^^


----------



## Crantastic

Crystal always hates me for a while on bath day. And it's obvious.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

OMG!!!!! Crystal is adorable all wet!!!!!!!



Crantastic said:


> Crystal always hates me for a while on bath day. And it's obvious.


----------



## Whistlejacket

The pictures of Crystal in her bath crack me up. Poor little thing!


----------



## Miss Bugs

random pic! going to work early and staying late tomorrow so I took the whole afternoon off..its a gorgeous day out, so we did this


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Miss Bugs said:


> random pic! going to work early and staying late tomorrow so I took the whole afternoon off..its a gorgeous day out, so we did this
> 
> 
> View attachment 85506


Miss Bugs - that is such an adorable photo! How in the world did you get them ALL to pose well? That needs to be framed and in your home!!!!


----------



## Vicky88

Crantastic said:


> Crystal always hates me for a while on bath day. And it's obvious.


Lol. These are such great photos. She looks adorable!.


----------



## Abbylynn

Vicky88 said:


> Lol. These are such great photos. She looks adorable!.


Yes she is adorable! Makes you want to reach through the pc screen and hug her! Lol!


----------



## Vicky88

My Tuesday was spent with my dog, my sisters puppy Lola and my nephew.


----------



## Abbylynn

Proud proud Abbylynn!


0628131219b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## workerant

So I'm house/dogsitting for some friends this week. They have two Shiloh Shepherds and one German Shepherd. Here's the larger Shiloh making himself comfortable. That's a *king*-sized bed, for reference.










He's a gentle fellow, though. Here he is looking after my Maeby (who, again for reference, is 45 pounds) on our way home from a hike.










...and no, as far as I know there are no pictures of him without his tongue out.


----------



## momtolabs

Okay guys get on your side! I go in to get my sheets and they All had to take my spot.... of course.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras

Porch patrol is tiring.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I love this big jerk. Before our hike:










After:










He'll be quiet for AT LEAST a half hour.


----------



## Miss Bugs

ok I took a new tree pic, the last one was bugging my because of the crowding in the middle with only 2 up on limbs. now those limbs are further and higher then they look so 3 up in limbs was the best I could do, I had to climb in the tree and carry the dogs that far, I'm much happier with this one though.


----------



## GrinningDog

Gypsy has been to the park every day this week, except for Wednesday (because she had agility class). My spoiled brat. <3


GypsyEMi3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyEMi2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyEMi by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Kyndall54

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I definitely love that Koda. It's ridiculous how cute puppies can be. Almost tricks me into getting another one one day. ALMOST.


Hahaha right? Ammy's 6 months now and I'm almost forgetting how hard the first month was. Eventually I will completely forget and dive into puppyhood . koda is adorable!!!


----------



## zack

:wave: Here's a picture of my Newfie Zack with his friend Jersey.:wave:
View attachment 86554


----------



## Beagles

These are my favorite Quinn pics to far....


----------



## Abbylynn

0630131214b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Vivyd

Linken's ears are changing...managed to get a pic with one of each today.



His ears used to always be flopped over like on the left, but since I've gotten back I've noticed his ears are usually more up and pointed back...like on the right. 

I hope they go back to being flopped over.


----------



## Sibe

]








]








]








]

My baby polar bear <3







]








]

Digdigdig!







]








]








]








]


----------



## Sibe

Video of kitty Zebulon playing with Kaytu. He bites her face and feet. They play like this a lot.





Another video, that shows you why having pets will ruin your computer.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Just some lady and some dogs.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Just some lady and some dogs.


Great photo!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Abbylynn said:


> Great photo!


Thanks! I ruined it zooming in for my FB profile picture, but my boyfriend is a photographer! Lucky for me, awesome dog hike shots. This is my other favorite from yesterday:


----------



## Laurelin

Mia's life lately:



bad dog by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

What a bad dog. :lol-sign:

Yes You.


what by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laurelin

This weekend Mia thought she found the mouse's hideout in my ugly rental property cabinets. (turns out I do have a mouse!)


foundmouse2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

So logically she was sitting in the shelf and barking non-stop about it.


foundmouse by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

All day.


----------



## LoMD13

That's an impressive jump though!!! You must have secretly been a little proud LOL.


----------



## Laurelin

I was outside working with Summer and then I came to call Mia outside to do some agility and she didn't come. I don't think she could figure out how to get down. LOL

I missed watching her get up there though. I was (secretly) impressed.


----------



## dagwall

Laurelin said:


> I was outside working with Summer and then I came to call Mia outside to do some agility and she didn't come. I don't think she could figure out how to get down. LOL
> 
> I missed watching her get up there though. I was (secretly) impressed.


Haha I've been there a couple times myself. Not exactly happy with what they've done but impressed by the fact or method they achieved the misdeed by.


----------



## Vivyd

Can't remember who it was now, but I'm pretty sure it was in a separation anxiety thread made me think to take photos when I went shopping tonight. The comment being about them always taking their dog shopping and leaving them in the car so their neighbors don't complain about their dog barking.

One of the upsides of living in China is you can take your dog essentially anywhere and nobody will say anything. My dogs have been to the hospital, supermarket, bank, restaurants, taken long distance buses just sitting on our laps...you name it.


----------



## Dragonomine

Vivyd said:


> Can't remember who it was now, but I'm pretty sure it was in a separation anxiety thread made me think to take photos when I went shopping tonight. The comment being about them always taking their dog shopping and leaving them in the car so their neighbors don't complain about their dog barking.
> 
> One of the upsides of living in China is you can take your dog essentially anywhere and nobody will say anything. My dogs have been to the hospital, supermarket, bank, restaurants, taken long distance buses just sitting on our laps...you name it.



Not much room for groceries! lol


----------



## hamandeggs

Sunday night. No, I have no good explanation for this.


----------



## sguilarte7

this is my baby Ares playing with my husband <333


----------



## DJEtzel

Went to a state park with a friend and the dogs the other day... the trail ended up in this field  so we did some heel work and played around. 


DSC_0367 by DJetzel, on Flickr


DSC_0344 by DJetzel, on Flickr


DSC_0347 by DJetzel, on Flickr


DSC_0350 by DJetzel, on Flickr


DSC_0333 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Also, a few friend's dogs from agility last night. I love this group! So fun and easy going and helpful!


Rider Man! by DJetzel, on Flickr


Juneau by DJetzel, on Flickr


I don't wanna by DJetzel, on Flickr


Moxie by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Dragonomine

Just walk away mom...


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! Leah Lu is grinning because she is dreaming about that bunny she is going to get out that window! Lol! 


0703130830a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Vicky88

Sibe said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> My baby polar bear <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Digdigdig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


They are really beautiful dogs you have.


----------



## Vicky88

DJEtzel said:


> Moxie by DJetzel, on Flickr


Beautiful dog!. Love the ears.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Lord, I found a cat about two weeks ago and have had no luck on finding his owners- if they exist. He was freaked out by the dogs at first but now is comfortable with them- except Jonas is IN LOVE. He can't leave the poor thing alone. At best he just sits near him and stares longingly:


----------



## winniec777

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Just some lady and some dogs.


Beautiful photo! Sham is lots taller than I thought. Very regal.




ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Lord, I found a cat about two weeks ago and have had no luck on finding his owners- if they exist. He was freaked out by the dogs at first but now is comfortable with them- except Jonas is IN LOVE. He can't leave the poor thing alone. At best he just sits near him and stares longingly:



Poor star-crossed Jonas.


----------



## Sibe

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Lord, I found a cat about two weeks ago and have had no luck on finding his owners- if they exist. He was freaked out by the dogs at first but now is comfortable with them- except Jonas is IN LOVE. He can't leave the poor thing alone. At best he just sits near him and stares longingly:


 Cuuute! Had him checked for a microchip too? Poor kitty, at least he has a great home now!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

winniec777 said:


> Beautiful photo! Sham is lots taller than I thought. Very regal.


Smalls is 15 inches at the shoulder for perspective because I can't remember how tall Sham is. I'll have to actual measure, lol. All legs that one.



Sibe said:


> Cuuute! Had him checked for a microchip too? Poor kitty, at least he has a great home now!


He actually showed up outside my work, so I scanned him right away. No chip, not neutered, no collar, very matted. Reported him to two different animal controls (kind of between counties out there) and posted him all over the internet. Not a single peep! Neighbors in the area said they'd been feeding him for over a week by the time I found him. I'm surprised he survived the coyotes that long. He's SO stinking friendly and bonus litter trained. I thought he was a feral when he popped out of the woods but when I called to him he beelined for me crying the whole way, so I had to pack him up. 

Not sure if I'm going to keep him. He gets neutered and combo tested this week and then I'll think on it some more.


----------



## HyperFerret

There's grilling going on ... and they know it!


----------



## Abbylynn

HyperFerret said:


> There's grilling going on ... and they know it!


Lol!  Great photo!


The grilling was after the boat ride here .....



0704131237 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

Lord he cracks me up.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I have to share that while I love the pic of your dog singing or talking to you, even more so I love that I'm not the only one with pics of my dogs on the bedroom wall! 



sassafras said:


> Lord he cracks me up.


----------



## Dragonomine

This is the 9 week old puppy (Lucy) I brought home from my shelter for the day enjoying a dip in the pool with the hubby...



And this is her after, completely exhausted!


----------



## Milo's mom

Dragonomine said:


> This is the 9 week old puppy (Lucy) I brought home from my shelter for the day enjoying a dip in the pool with the hubby...
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her after, completely exhausted!


She is so cute! She'll love swimming for her entire life now, lucky girl!


----------



## gingerkid

Dragonomine said:


> This is the 9 week old puppy (Lucy) I brought home from my shelter for the day enjoying a dip in the pool with the hubby...
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her after, completely exhausted!


She is so stinking cute! Dalmatian?


----------



## Dragonomine

gingerkid said:


> She is so stinking cute! Dalmatian?


Pit/Chi and some others thrown into the mix. She was just here for the day. She's going back today but I think she has a home! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dragonomine said:


> Pit/Chi and some others thrown into the mix. She was just here for the day. She's going back today but I think she has a home! Keeping my fingers crossed!


She is just precious! I hope she has a home also!


----------



## Vicky88

Happy Holly!.


Lola can just about fit underneath Holly still.




Asleep with my nephew.


Holly in her pool.


----------



## Flaming

Run!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

None of our dogs have ever tried to stick their heads out of the car before, but Smalls, at nearly 7 years old now, decided she should try. I guess it went pretty well for her.


----------



## BrittanyG

You're probably the last person I need to tell this too, but be careful. I remember reading here about someone who stopped suddenly at high speeds, and the dog was decapitated.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Well, we got home with her head.


----------



## Kibasdad

You come get the ball, it's hot out here.

7713a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

I'm gonna lay here in the shade.

7713c by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

Why you out there and me in here?


----------



## Miss Bugs

Gypsy LOVES my bunnies. but I sometimes wonder if it one sided...then I sit on the couch, and Gypsy curles up beside me..and this happens















and thus my doubts about it being a one sided love affair are evaporated lol


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Miss Bugs said:


> Gypsy LOVES my bunnies. but I sometimes wonder if it one sided...then I sit on the couch, and Gypsy curles up beside me..and this happens
> 
> View attachment 90362
> View attachment 90370
> 
> 
> and thus my doubts about it being a one sided love affair are evaporated lol


Oh my! That's adorable!!!


----------



## hueyeats

Didn't take this pic but had to share this.








"Heavy weight"


----------



## apursifull

My puppy Mia deciding to rest on my shifter while stuck by a train


----------



## Little Wise Owl

I got a new laundry hamper today and it's being put to good use :/


















Duurrr I am dog


----------



## Crantastic

So today Crystal, Casper and I went to play with these girls:

Bella:










And Winnie:



















Six-week-old Alaskan Klee Kai puppies -- Casper's half-sister is their mom.


----------



## GrinningDog

Those AKK puppies, awww. I will take Winnie, please. Too cute!


----------



## Sibe

Got my order of paracord in today to start making more collars 

These are the ones I made for my girls several months ago. Denali's pink, Kaytu's purple.









Ones I made tonight, just doing about 2-4" to take pics and try color combos.



























Uhh. crazy birthday cake or something? hehee


----------



## Abbylynn

Sibe - Love those color combos!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Are.. are you gonna eat that?


----------



## Vicky88

Those puppies are cute!.

Holly on the new sofa.



Her den.


----------



## momtolabs

Yup, I'm to attached!


----------



## sassafras

Pip got photobombed.


----------



## +two

Such a Sassy bugger. 



Tyler and Ozzie at 12,000 feet.


----------



## Shell

+two said:


> Tyler and Ozzie at 12,000 feet.


Gorgeous scenery and very content looking dogs. It is like they are surveying as far as they can see and going "Yep, this is my domain"


----------



## missPenny

Bath Time


----------



## Abbylynn

Help!!!!! ..................... 


0714131423 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

+two said:


> Tyler and Ozzie at 12,000 feet.


 Where is that? (I'm from CO!)


----------



## MonicaBH

When it rains all the time, we play tug in the house.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

That's awesome!



MonicaBH said:


> When it rains all the time, we play tug in the house.


----------



## LOSt

smiley dog!









meeting the neighbors...









my guy and the Rox! they are quite a pair together <3


----------



## Equinox

Sunrise with my dog


----------



## Abbylynn

OMG! That picture of Trent should be framed 100%! Gorgeous .... as all the photos.


----------



## Vicky88

Equinox said:


> Sunrise with my dog


Beautiful photos.


----------



## Hambonez

Inside out ears Hamilton!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Not a dog but..










Today I got 40 rolls of poop bags and a dispense in the mail- free! A company contacted me and said their CEO was moved by Elsa's story and offered me free poop bags whenever I need them. So hilarious and awesome.


----------



## kadylady

This is how I am awakened weekend mornings when I sleep past 8am.

"Breakfast?!?!?!?! Come on let's do something!!"







[/URL][/IMG]

And then there's Luke.....who throughly enjoys sleeping in and needs coaxing to get out of bed.







[/URL][/IMG]

And a shot of tired lake dogs over the 4th. Spent 4 days at the lake, they were in doggie paradise!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chippawaguy

Charlie is so proud he caught the mouse (that doesn't move) hahah this is his fav toy 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/chaarliesmouse001_zps59b2f2dd.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## hueyeats

^^^Cute!!!!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Here are some photos from recently:

Charlie and her brother Goliath. She doesn't like him









"LEAVE MY BUTT ALONE"


Does your dog ever gross you out? She looks dirty. lol


Smiles


The elusive Toby thing. He hates cameras and runs at the sight of them so this is rare. He bolted after this sneak attack shot


All three (Toby was too far to notice the camera)


Bow legged freak


To the pool!


"This pool is mine now"


"Ok I'll leave ):"


----------



## sassafras

Squash will frolic with anyone!







I love this picture of Pip.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

This one of my favorite threads where every one shares their lovable family members!!!!


Here are mine with Clifford and T-Bone!








Everyone - keep posting adorable pictures!


----------



## gingerkid

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> This one of my favorite threads where every one shares their lovable family members!!!!
> 
> Here are mine with Clifford and T-Bone!
> View attachment 93434
> 
> 
> Everyone - keep posting adorable pictures!


Hahaha... I love how the dogs are the same size as their stuffies! Too cute!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

gingerkid said:


> Hahaha... I love how the dogs are the same size as their stuffies! Too cute!


I know and do you notice how they are actually sitting (look at their legs) like the stuffed animals as well? And facial expressions are similar too! Priceless and unplanned totally!


----------



## mashlee08

Because I can't be bothered starting a whole new thread, I am gonna bomb in here.

Ooooh she so serious. 

She loves her lizard 
Looking after my friends Belgians ringside at a trial

Working with Indie

Look at the Grey Hound jump!

Luna hovering out of the tunnel


----------



## Abbylynn

Such beautiful dogs! That Greyhound is gorgeous too!

Leah Lu's "Westie" look ..... Lol!


0716131945a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

Little Raccoon foster. 


Billy the Pom by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

JeffLee said:


> Your Nice and Blu Boy are so cute. The way she hold him shows her care and affection toward Blu Boy


Oh Abbylynn, that pic of your niece and Blu Boy is adorable!


----------



## Abbylynn

JeffLee said:


> Your Nice and Blu Boy are so cute. The way she hold him shows her care and affection toward Blu Boy


Thank you!  And thank you too Dog Mom 2 2 ! It is one of my favorites .... brings back memories. Blu Boy was just a pup there. That particular Niece is just like me when it comes to animals.

Blu Boy .... now 7 years later from that pic ... in my Niece's Sister's HS Graduation photo!  


1005715_684900674869655_1787561723_n (4) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO

love them..... all everyone  
End of day here for Arka and Adele... Except Adele decided the grasshoppers were more important lol ... Arka almost 8 months now.. time is flying by..








.


----------



## Vicky88

My happy girl with a frisbee round her neck.


----------



## Sibe

Zebulon kitty-hijack! I died of cute. I wuv my fluffy kitty.









Also, unnamed female puppy form the shelter I volunteer at. Don't know exactly what she is, we think Am Bulldog or mastiff or some type of large "pitbull" type breed. Funny face as I was in the middle of talking silly to her and getting kisses!


----------



## DJEtzel

I love my puppy boy <3


Ricky & I by DJetzel, on Flickr



Sibe said:


> Also, unnamed female puppy form the shelter I volunteer at. Don't know exactly what she is, we think Am Bulldog or mastiff or some type of large "pitbull" type breed. Funny face as I was in the middle of talking silly to her and getting kisses!


You're brave wearing white to volunteer with dogs in! XD


----------



## Sibe

I normally don't, we were doing videos to help promote specific dogs so I didn't want to wear my normally grubby tshirts


----------



## DJEtzel

Sibe said:


> I normally don't, we were doing videos to help promote specific dogs so I didn't want to wear my normally grubby tshirts


Good reasoning! Of course, I can't wear white even if I'm NOT working with dogs, because I am a messy slob and stain everything.. >.<


----------



## hueyeats

Too hot for Roman... 
so he is an "indoor" doggie for the moment.

And he sleep... tons.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh, my heart Elsa girl.


----------



## sassafras

Ooof. Best picture.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Precious Roman!!!!!



hueyeats said:


> Too hot for Roman...
> so he is an "indoor" doggie for the moment.
> 
> And he sleep... tons.
> View attachment 94729
> View attachment 94737
> 
> View attachment 94745
> View attachment 94753
> 
> View attachment 94761
> View attachment 94769
> 
> View attachment 94777
> View attachment 94785


----------



## ayal123

Who is there?









No one now i can sleep


----------



## Abbylynn

0724130827a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0724130826b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

It is so rare we get to see all four together!!!! Too sweet!



Abbylynn said:


> 0724130827a by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0724130826b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Oh, my heart Elsa girl.


Such a touching photo!

And .... Thank you Dog Mom 2 2 !


----------



## sarcastiel

Luna nine weeks - Luna thirteen weeks...They grow so quickly!:faint:​


----------



## Dragonomine

This little 8 week old lab was given to me by a friend who had bit off more than he could chew. I kept her for a day (and night) before my sister-in-law and her husband took her. I get to puppy-sit for 4 days next month and can't wait to get her back!


----------



## sassafras

So many adorable puppies....


Anyway, here's my random moment. Years ago the dogs punched out the screen from the back screen door. Which I actually ended up liking, it's a handy half-door I can lean out and check on them and take pictures and reward from inside and stuff like that. 

Tonight I was preparing their dinner when I heard a crash and rushed out to the back porch to find this tableau:




Apparently he was half-mad from hunger and was highly pleased by the resulting wanton destruction. 

This. This is my life with this dog.


----------



## MyCharlie

I just love his "derp" look as he's coming out of the tunnel. 


BM126912 by My Charlie, on Flickr


----------



## MyCharlie

Oh Sass, that is perfect!! lol He looks so very proud of himself!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

hueyeats said:


> Too hot for Roman...
> so he is an "indoor" doggie for the moment.
> 
> And he sleep... tons.
> View attachment 94729
> View attachment 94737
> 
> View attachment 94745
> View attachment 94753
> 
> View attachment 94761
> View attachment 94769
> 
> View attachment 94777
> View attachment 94785


just had to grin lol ... my GSDs and Corso,,, we don't do air conditoning but I have set up a Polar Bear room for Arka , just added an extra routine for me getting his room ready early in the day so when he has had enough around 1 he strolls in to paw at his door to be let in...until 6 or 7.... geesh lol ...


----------



## LoMD13




----------



## sassafras

Is... is Lo cheating on Sheepie?


----------



## LoMD13

She is not only cheating on Sheepie, she has completely spurned him in favor of Squirrel. 

Squirrel has a hollowed out belly where he stores .....stuffed nuts. So it's not even fair really.


----------



## sassafras

Yea that's hard to compete with.


----------



## Sibe

LoMD, that is precious!!!


----------



## Chippawaguy

I know I posted this before in Charlie's thread but I still think its cute. Charlie with (his) actually the cats favorite toy 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/chaarliesmouse001_zps59b2f2dd.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/chaarliesmouse004_zps20c4a3e2.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Abbylynn

LoMD13 said:


>


This girl is just sooo precious!  ..... and tiny!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Absolutely adorable!!!! 



LoMD13 said:


>


----------



## HyperFerret

Tj found a bit of rain water pooled in that spot. Must play in water!


----------



## LoMD13

Lola thanks you all for the compliments! She's aware of how cute she is and constantly uses it to her advantage. 

She sometimes bites off more than she can chew.


----------



## Abbylynn

LoMD13 said:


> Lola thanks you all for the compliments! She's aware of how cute she is and constantly uses it to her advantage.
> 
> She sometimes bites off more than she can chew.


OMG! Sweeet!!!  Lol!


----------



## MyCharlie

^^^ Agreed! That rocks!!


----------



## CptJack

Totally crappy quality, because my camera was dumped in the toilet by a cat and I'm not replacing it until fall/winter so I can get a good one, but I don't even care. I LOVE this picture. It makes Thud look little and totally exemplifies their relationship. Well, their relationship when they're not trying to kill each other and everyone else, with completely over the top rough play.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Wake up, I have a sweet face:










Jonas always wakes me up so sweetly. Not so much for the boyfriend. Dude gets a nose full of tongue when Jonas decides it's time for him to get up.


----------



## sassafras

lol Maisy


----------



## MyCharlie

Charlie doing what Charlie does best (when he is bored)

Hasn't anyone told you it's not polite to stare, Charles?


----------



## Kyndall54

Chippawaguy, my aussie LOVES cat toys. Sometimes I wonder if she's really a cat at heart, always chasing things and stealing the cats toys .

What I woke up to this morning-


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

My husband said she looked like she was nursing a hang over... haha










Oh, and she seriously loves her bed. Can't you tell?


----------



## lil_fuzzy

LoMD13 said:


> Lola thanks you all for the compliments! She's aware of how cute she is and constantly uses it to her advantage.
> 
> She sometimes bites off more than she can chew.


This photo is so awesome


----------



## Woofinator

I got it


----------



## Juramentado




----------



## Abbylynn

"Maybe if I drink it ... it will go away!" ....


0714131423a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## zack

:wave:Oh Patricia, this picture of (is it Arka) is stunning. what breed is he, Oh I love him !!!!!!!!!!!!!! All your dogs are gorgeous but he has that extra oomph. :wave:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

This picture is killing me. Smalls was yelling at me and I couldn't figure out why, but it was funny enough to snap a photo. The photo is blurred because the instant I took it the foster cat bit my ankle from behind. Reads as if Smalls was warning me, while Shambles was clearly digging the cat's plan.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> This picture is killing me. Smalls was yelling at me and I couldn't figure out why, but it was funny enough to snap a photo. The photo is blurred because the instant I took it the foster cat bit my ankle from behind. Reads as if Smalls was warning me, while Shambles was clearly digging the cat's plan.



This made me laugh out loud! LoL!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Jokes on the cat, he got neutered today.


----------



## MyCharlie

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Jokes on the cat, he got neutered today.


Bahahahaha!!! Another reason why Shambles might be all smiles...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

MyCharlie said:


> Bahahahaha!!! Another reason why Shambles might be all smiles...


He's been moping outside the cat's room for hours since I'm keeping him separate for recovery. Sham LOVES that cat. A bit too much. We're still learning "I don't muzzle punch the cat to get him to play with me."


----------



## MyCharlie

Awww! Muzzle punch - I'm going to have to start using that phrase! We just call it Charlie "bopping " things lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Sham is king of the muzzle punch. I want to go outside? Muzzle punch the front door. I like that cat? Muzzle punch it off the stool. I need to get into my crate but the door is closed? Muzzle punch it around the room. 

We got him to stop muzzle punching crotches so I can't complain. He loves targeting so it's very self rewarding for him.


----------



## MyCharlie

> We got him to stop muzzle punching crotches so I can't complain..


Bahahaha! Oh, the joys of dogs...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

From what I recall, his bro Squash loves a good muzzle punch too. Squash seems considerably less devious than Shambles, but I don't live with him.


----------



## sassafras

Squash does indeed like to muzzle punch things. He has his devious moments, but he's also pretty transparent so you can see it coming. 

In other news... this is my cat but I'm posting it because GUYS, MY CAT IS FACEPALMING.


----------



## Crantastic

Hanging out on a park bench, watching all of the people, dogs, squirrels, and birds!


----------



## Kevin T

Playing upside down


The day Sammy came to stay


----------



## GrinningDog

Lookee what my SO and I made out of PVC!


GypsyAgilityHomemadeEquip by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Gypsy approves.  "Right-o, mom. Let's go!"


GypsyAgility by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Crystal and Casper are adorable on the bench!!!!



Crantastic said:


> Hanging out on a park bench, watching all of the people, dogs, squirrels, and birds!


----------



## +two

Sibe said:


> Where is that? (I'm from CO!)


Independence Pass 


This is in the Weminuche


Oz sure knows how to throw a one man party. 


And make himself comfortable...


The ultimate reward.


----------



## Sibe

OMG that last picture, baaahahahahaha.


----------



## gingerkid

Sunshine is sunshine-y.


Snowball 035 by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

I like to arrange my dogs in order of height.


----------



## HyperFerret

Taken at 4:30 am this morning, Tj asking, "So, do you really have to go to work today??".


----------



## kadylady

Tired boy.


----------



## HyperFerret

Shawn is ready for a bike ride!


----------



## gingerkid

Man, there are some CUTE dogs on this forum!


----------



## MyCharlie

I was just thinking the same thing! I love this thread. <3


----------



## MyCharlie

I'm trying to train Charlie to sit up (beg) but stay down on his haunches - he always stands up with his legs straight instead. He worked really hard to try to stay down, and seemed to get a pretty good physical AND mental workout. He was actually panting by the end of it! And then went and passed out on my bed:


----------



## Lupen

Got a photo of Kodas weird smile xD I think his adult teeth are just too big for him right now, haha.










Edit;

And another,










(Sorry for the bad pictures, haven't had my camera lately)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oy vey. New emergency foster. Hello Chelsea.


----------



## LoMD13

Happy girly


----------



## chrisindc

Okay, I am seriously thinking about adopting a wolf dog. There are freaking amazing looking...

With that said, I am previous German Shepherd owner and think a wolf won't be a big jump. Any suggestions?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Probably better to start your own thread, but no, a wolf dog is not like a GSD and definitely a bad idea if you're not familiar with them and their needs.


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol!  ..........


----------



## MyCharlie

hahahaha! Those are awesome!


----------



## SillyDogs




----------



## Dragonomine

SillyDogs said:


>


I would be so afraid my dogs would run away without a fence!


----------



## SillyDogs

All of my dogs are property trained. I always get asked if we have an invisible fence... Nope!... just a lot of training. Plus... dogs run away to my house, they dont want to leave.


----------



## Abbylynn

0805131722 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

Serious Squashes.


----------



## Crantastic

I love how Squash looks so noble sometimes and then like a huge goofball other times!


----------



## sassafras

It's part of his charm.


----------



## DJEtzel

Just throwing out some 2o2o for you, Mom! It's awesome to look up from my computer and see this!


----------



## CptJack

Little miss 'don't touch me' was having a cuddly moment. Then Thud walked into the room and *I* got paranoid.


----------



## GrinningDog

Recon, you are so handsome! That is a fab 2o2o. Gyp and I have begun working on that in our Beginners class.

CptJack - Great picture! Kylie is typically hands-off? Gypsy's that way. She's too busy for cuddles. Every so often, though, she'll seek them out, and we take full advantage. And sometimes I bully her into a cuddle. Because I'm a needy human.


----------



## CptJack

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> CptJack - Great picture! Kylie is typically hands-off? Gypsy's that way. She's too busy for cuddles. Every so often, though, she'll seek them out, and we take full advantage. And sometimes I bully her into a cuddle. Because I'm a needy human.


Yeah. Kylie's not big on being held, pet or cuddled. She solicits a ton of attention but of the play/training and conversational sort. She perches on me every night, but god forbid I try to touch her, then. She will jump into a lap if she's sure you won't be obnoxious about it on a fairly regular basis now, and she's always CLOSE but-. Actually seeking out that kind of cuddling is a rare, rare thing and I adore it.


----------



## Lupen

More Koda


----------



## MyCharlie

sassafras said:


> Oh hey there.


I was browsing back at the beginning of this thread and came across this one. Hmmmm..... didn't we see another pic similar to this recently, but with LESS DOOR?? lol


----------



## sassafras

MyCharlie said:


> I was browsing back at the beginning of this thread and came across this one. Hmmmm..... didn't we see another pic similar to this recently, but with LESS DOOR?? lol


Aheheh, yea he is slowly dismantling it.


----------



## Whistlejacket

Siesta on a rainy day


----------



## Vicky88

Belly rubs




Swimming in the pool




Oops suppose to be random but I had a back log of photos.


----------



## MyCharlie

Those pool pictures are GREAT!


----------



## Raggedw00ds

Action shot!!


Izzy again


Pretty eyes!


And one of my boy, Sid, who just passed. He was always smiling!


----------



## HyperFerret

Raggedw00ds said:


> Pretty eyes!
> 
> 
> That's a 100% awesome! Love it!


----------



## Foresthund

Rags the Rottie...


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Been in a 7 year drought so loving the rain every day for how green the pastures are for the horses.. But Arka is loving the mud lol.. "Thank you Arka "not"


----------



## Abbylynn

"Good Morning World!" 


0703130829 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

With a smile! ..........


0703130830 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Emmett

CptJack said:


> Yeah. Kylie's not big on being held, pet or cuddled. She solicits a ton of attention but of the play/training and conversational sort. She perches on me every night, but god forbid I try to touch her, then. She will jump into a lap if she's sure you won't be obnoxious about it on a fairly regular basis now, and she's always CLOSE but-. Actually seeking out that kind of cuddling is a rare, rare thing and I adore it.


She's trained you well.


----------



## CptJack

Emmett said:


> She's trained you well.


She totally has- and she gives really wonderful rewards.


----------



## Emmett

CptJack said:


> She totally has- and she gives really wonderful rewards.


Intermittent positive reinforcement and all that jazz.


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe! ... I am soooo mean!


0809131038 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Huh!??? .....


0809131022b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## aburgess88

Here's 2 of my little guy, Loki! He's a sweetie.


----------



## MyCharlie

Abbylynn said:


> 0809131038 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> Huh!??? .....


hahaha priceless faces!!


----------



## Abbylynn

New chew toy ..... Lol! Abbylnn is such a sweet and tolerant soul. Gotta love her! She just sits there and allows Leah Lu to do whatever she wants. 


0809131035 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## SydTheSpaniel




----------



## sassafras

Squashiepuncture... he always falls asleep.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

He is adorable!!



aburgess88 said:


> Here's 2 of my little guy, Loki! He's a sweetie.


----------



## sassafras

No need to go out on a Saturday when this kind of free entertainment is right outside your back door.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> No need to go out on a Saturday when this kind of free entertainment is right outside your back door.


Love this! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

That photo should be entitled Best Friends! Too cute!



sassafras said:


> No need to go out on a Saturday when this kind of free entertainment is right outside your back door.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I realized today that Jack has never been in a shirt.










I guess he never really wanted a shirt judging by that face. Maybe it wasn't his color.


----------



## gingerkid

Buttscratchies by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## Vivyd

sassafras said:


> Squashiepuncture... he always falls asleep.


You're giving him acupuncture? What for? Do you do it yourself?


----------



## Foresthund

The Jollyball!


----------



## sassafras

Vivyd said:


> You're giving him acupuncture? What for? Do you do it yourself?


For a couple of reasons I won't belabor, he has some problems with tightness in his back and some gait oddities. Yes, I'm a veterinarian and a veterinary acupuncturist, so I do it myself (the advantage of being the acupuncturist's dog, I guess, is that you get your treatments at home on your own bed ). He also sees a chiropractor and we do some physical therapy exercises at home. 

He doesn't have any major problems, he's just so big that I am being really aggressive now while he is young to help ward off worse problems when he is older.


----------



## MyCharlie

Charlie the squirrel stalker..... if only he realized what a bad hunter he is.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Not too long ago the owner of one of my favorite shelter dogs found me on FB so we decided to make playdates. They love each other:


----------



## aburgess88

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> He is adorable!!


Hehe, thanks! He's a fun little dude!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel




----------



## MimiAzura

OMG I had no idea Syd's tail was that fluffy! 
She is seriously the cutest <3


----------



## Abbylynn

Share and share alike. 


0813131418a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


0813131403a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Quilivi

sassafras said:


> For a couple of reasons I won't belabor, he has some problems with tightness in his back and some gait oddities. Yes, I'm a veterinarian and a veterinary acupuncturist, so I do it myself (the advantage of being the acupuncturist's dog, I guess, is that you get your treatments at home on your own bed ). He also sees a chiropractor and we do some physical therapy exercises at home.
> 
> He doesn't have any major problems, he's just so big that I am being really aggressive now while he is young to help ward off worse problems when he is older.



I didn't know you were a Vet! 

Can we call you Dr. Sass?


----------



## Himilayas

This is Bunnie in her puppy 'uglies' stage....I don't even know how she did this face.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh come on! There are NO puppy uglies stages! 



Himilayas said:


> This is Bunnie in her puppy 'uglies' stage....I don't even know how she did this face.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Not the most flattering picture of me. But this is my idea of a great night after a 10 hour day at the clinic.


----------



## Ivyrose

One of her favorite past times; nose out the window.


----------



## aburgess88

Ivyrose said:


> One of her favorite past times; nose out the window.


Awww! What kind of doggy is THIS? Lab? I'm seeing more and more dogs that look similar to my Loki but bigger of course, since he's only 5 months. Maybe this will help me figure out what he is! Hehe.


----------



## Ivyrose

Aburgess88, not completely sure.. her mom was full blooded beagle and that's all we know for sure!


----------



## Abbylynn

Kissy - Kissy! 


8954105845_e2778d1186 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog

GypsyLadyLike by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Sleeping on my bed. Note how modest she is, LOL. And that she brought her red ball into bed.


----------



## Quilivi

I took Sasha and Duchess up to the trails and got some pictures, Duchess had the crazies zoomies in the big field! She was too fast for the camera.









Sasha was sitting on a stump so pretty, the second I get the camera up he moved.


----------



## sassafras

We've been having a really cool summer so far, but it's warming up again so I decided to put the sun canopy out. It didn't take them long to figure it out, aheheh.


----------



## Happyxix

Spartacus likes to be one with the carpet


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh that is a great shot of a clam pup!


----------



## Sibe

Sticking this in here for now, I'll probably make a new thread whenever I get the art..

I'm having portraits done of Kaytu and Denali for my birthday. Here's the pics I sent


















Some examples of her work


----------



## Slartibartfast

Those are really good. I can't wait to see Denali and Kaytu's portraits.


----------



## asalley

Leila the day and place I got her


----------



## elpizo

Was going through all of the dogs' toys and throwing out the ones that have been destuffed and desqueaker-ed; I found a Santa hat that Willow decided she likes. She and Sox had been off and on playing with it all day, and I just went to check on them.

This is what I found:









Really wish I could've seen how exactly this happened. 

She glared at me for the next hour, probably plotting her revenge because I was too busy laughing and taking pictures to 'help' her immediately. :wink:










Oh dogs.


----------



## MimiAzura

My Stella Girl <3


----------



## sassafras

The reconstruction of the back porch "screen" "door" continues unabated.


----------



## melaka

Buffy avoiding all contact (even eye contact) with a RMB. She does this every time I give her one.


----------



## HyperFerret

Dog Pile


----------



## Chippawaguy

From this little fluff ball at 7 weeks old 
http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/pictureofcharile001_zpsb727859d.jpg.html][/URL]

To this with the cute stand up ears now at 6 months old on the 19 of Aug with my daughter at Port Dover 

http://[URL=http://s138.photobucket.com/user/chippawaguy/media/Iphoneaug192013010_zps9b682627.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Charlie is adorable! Amazing how quickly they change & grow!!!!


----------



## Miss Bugs

Happy says she doesn't give a darn if she is supposed to be the calm quiet old dog, to heck with puppies, she'll show them! 









meanwhile...the puppies were exhausted and sleeping at home.


----------



## Vicky88

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> GypsyLadyLike by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> Sleeping on my bed. Note how modest she is, LOL. And that she brought her red ball into bed.


Lol. Holly sleeps like that as well.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh Sham. You can't fit in your baby crate any more.


----------



## gingerkid

We had some photos taken in a "practice session" with our wedding photographer, and we brought Snowball. 








© Admire Studios


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Charlie on a couch on a truck outside.


----------



## BellaPup

^^^ Looks like Charlie takes his couch guarding job _very_ seriously!


----------



## LoMD13

Both Charlie's are so cute!!


----------



## LoMD13

Muddy paws!


----------



## Abbylynn

LoMD13 said:


> Muddy paws!


Too too precious for words! 



I don't have a dog ... I have a cat!!! Lol! ...... Watching the television!


0823131923b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## MyCharlie

Eddee the cat, whatcha doing up there, silly?


----------



## taquitos

Abbylynn said:


> Too too precious for words!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a dog ... I have a cat!!! Lol! ...... Watching the television!
> 
> 
> 0823131923b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Hahahahaha sitting on newspaper and everything! He IS a cat


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe! The best kind of cat too ... non-shedding! Lol! I love this little dog! He is a trip!


----------



## Ivyrose

Ivy is absolutely fascinated by balloons:









And oh my goodness Abbylynn, he IS such a cat! Too cute!


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! Thanks guys! 

Abbylynn ..... wants up on the picnic table yesterday ........ to kiss my 3 year old Nephew on the other side! LOl! She loves people of any age!


1233484_209348125892492_1112460323_n (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Vicky88




----------



## Crantastic

I went to an Alaskan Klee Kai breed meet this past weekend! There were eight AKK there, plus my papillon. Here are a few pics:


----------



## MyCharlie

Cran, those are some gorgeous AKKs! And of course, Crystal too.


----------



## workerant

Not my pic - there's a Cute Dogs Thread going on over at Adventure Rider (www.advrider.com) but you have to be a member to read it. This one actually made me lol. Somebody doesn't like bath time.


----------



## Jare

Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flick



Mere seconds before Aija picked her head up and pawed him in the face.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

She was all over him.


----------



## LoMD13

Jare said:


> Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flick
> 
> 
> 
> Mere seconds before Aija picked her head up and pawed him in the face.


Aija looks like the most innocent baby in the whole world, she would NEVER!

Thor really is a gorgeous cat.










This picture made me laugh and laugh.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I love this thread and seeing everyone's pups in their cutest or most odd moments!


----------



## Jare

LoMD13 said:


> Aija looks like the most innocent baby in the whole world, she would NEVER!
> 
> Thor really is a gorgeous cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture made me laugh and laugh.


YOU take her for a week and then tell me if the word innocent belongs anywhere in her life. And I'll just take Lo off your hands for that week. 

Get her a tiny frisbee! Shes just wee!


----------



## LoMD13

Jare said:


> YOU take her for a week and then tell me if the word innocent belongs anywhere in her life. And I'll just take Lo off your hands for that week.
> 
> Get her a tiny frisbee! Shes just wee!


For a week? I'll do it. I need some more crazy in my life. 

And that IS a tiny Frisbee made for little baby puppies. Sucks being wee!


----------



## Trillian

Shadow Boxing = When Capone rolls around the floor making weird dinosaur type noises 








Innocent play




Fun and Micheals


Fun at the botanical gardens


----------



## Hambonez

Communing with the kitteh. Ham's tongue hanging out cracks me up.


----------



## Abbylynn

LoMD13 said:


> For a week? I'll do it. I need some more crazy in my life.
> 
> And that IS a tiny Frisbee made for little baby puppies. Sucks being wee!


Poor Lo!  Have you tried one of those plastic lids off of a cake icing container? They are pretty heavy ... as long as she isn't into chewing things up!  She is just so wee and adorable!


----------



## LoMD13

Abbylynn said:


> Poor Lo!  Have you tried one of those plastic lids off of a cake icing container? They are pretty heavy ... as long as she isn't into chewing things up!  She is just so wee and adorable!



We use those as Targets in agility, so she wouldn't pick one up. These disks seem to work alright though, she csn even catch them in the air sometimes.


----------



## Flaming

I know a chi that fetches plastic kid tea time dishes. Those little saucers that come in those kids tea time packs (dollar store) held up very well.


----------



## Abbylynn

Eddee wants to learn how to use the pc now! Lol! 



0828131902 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## workerant

Okay, so not a picture. This is the sound of Maeby snoring. She's a delicate little flower, I tell ya.


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! Falling asleep .........


0830130852c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I can't get any thing done around here.


----------



## 26wolves

New to the forum and thought I'd start with introducing myself (I'm Dani) and a picture of my best friend, Logan  my shiba inu mix. 

Logan at 8 weeks:









Logan recently, just over 6 months:


----------



## Crantastic

Logan is adorable! How big is he? Is he mixed with German Shepherd?


----------



## 26wolves

Thank you! He is 23 lbs and about 17", so I'm assuming he's almost fully grown. He's actually Shiba Inu x Keeshond, but definitely looks like a mini GSD.


----------



## Crantastic

Ah, yes, I can see that! It's probably nice that his coat went more shiba than keeshond. I love keeshonden (it was the breed I most coveted when I was growing up with a Samoyed), but the grooming requirements really turned me off owning the breed.


----------



## 26wolves

@Crantastic I agree 100%, I can't begin to imagine the immense care a coat like that would take, his coat sheds and requires enough care already lol.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Charlie and Captain Lumpy Paws (Mom's GSD, Juno) on patrol of the front door.


----------



## sassafras

Pip enjoys having a broken back screen door.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Pip enjoys having a broken back screen door.


Awesome photo shot! Pip is adorable as well flying through the open door! LOl!


----------



## Miss Bugs

Happy looks so out of place now


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Sunshine lover!


----------



## Abbylynn

Schnauzerkid - Cute Pic!  The sunshine lover in Leah Lu must come from the Schnauzer in her. Lol!


Giant "Life Saver" ... Lol! 


0830130848c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## MyCharlie

Schnauzerkid - love it!! Charlie loves to go out and lay in the sun, too.


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Must be a schnauzer thing lol!!

P.S: Love the pic abbylynn!!!!! 
mind me asking what breed/breeds is leah lu???


----------



## Abbylynn

Schnauzerkid said:


> Must be a schnauzer thing lol!!
> 
> P.S: Love the pic abbylynn!!!!!
> mind me asking what breed/breeds is leah lu???


She is Schnauzer/Poodle. Her Mom is a 20 pound Schnauzer and her Dad is a 15 pound Poodle. She is little like her dad!  And she loves lying in the sunshine.


----------



## Shell

Shopping with my boy


----------



## winniec777

She hasn't been allowed on the furniture ever. Now I'll come into a room and there she'll be, comfy as can be.

Apparently after 7 years, this is a thing now....


Are you talkin' to me??




I will blind you with my laser eyes so you won't see me here on your couch....




Upstairs couch, downstairs couch, chair. Doesn't matter. They all belong to her now. I live in fear that she will decide to take over the car....


----------



## hamandeggs

Fan face:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

"Squashies, why would you do that?"


----------



## dagwall

Snuggle bug










Actually he really just wanted to go for a walk. I'd been messing around on my ipad for a while, phone rang and as I set the ipad aside to answer the phone Jubel climbs on top of me. No more ipad time, and no more ignoring me. We went out to Jockey's Ridge to play on the sand dunes shortly after this. Will post beach pictures soon.


----------



## missPenny

'whatcha doin muma'


----------



## Flaming

sassafras said:


> "Squashies, why would you do that?"


I need that bandana for Manna.


----------



## Schnauzerkid

nice pics missPenny!! :rockon:


----------



## aburgess88

I've posted these in another thread, but I can't get enough of my guy and hopefully ya'll feel the same way! 

Here's Loki being very attentive to his toy I'm holding over his head 









Here is him staring at me over the side of the couch, with his tail all blurryfied!









Here he is being a snuggly face.









Any ideas on what this guy is? So far I think the consensus is Chihuahua x Terrier of some sort. He's 5 months and about 15 pounds.


----------



## BellaPup

Lokie is VERY cute! Terrier mix I'd say - don't know about the Chi.
Love those ears!!!


----------



## BellaPup

26wolves said:


> New to the forum and thought I'd start with introducing myself (I'm Dani) and a picture of my best friend, Logan  my shiba inu mix.
> 
> Logan at 8 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logan recently, just over 6 months:


I'm in LOVE (again - dang puppy crushes!) <3 <3 <3


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Syd's been having allergies lately and her face looks kinda puffy.  She was all out snuggle bug with my husband though.


----------



## Foresthund

Something or another.


----------



## Jare

Note to self: You are never _really _alone while eating cookies in bed.



Creep by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Jare said:


> Note to self: You are never _really _alone while eating cookies in bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Creep by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr



Lol! Love it!


----------



## Flaming




----------



## Miss Bugs

how about a random video?






warning: you will feel like your watching nothing for a while...just keep watching!


----------



## hamandeggs

This is a slight improvement from our old tiny Astroturf dog park:


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## Jimmy Buffett

Jimmy hanging in the rear of my truck today after long walk in the woods.. 

.







[/IMG]


By the way anyone in the Philadelphia/ bucks county PA or NJ area interested in coming out for a dog walk day me and Jimmy buffett will be there ....

http://www.thecrossingsanimalsanctuary.org/twstrut.html


----------



## Quilivi

Look how big he's getting~!


----------



## Vivyd

Was just going through some of my pics from when I went back to NZ. Thought I'd share a few of my mum's border collie, Lexi. I think she's such a beautiful dog and oh my lord is she ever fluffy. She's kind of OCD with pats though...like she HAS to have someone touching her and patting her.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

My grand niece with the family's rescue dog!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

so we have to do some electrical work and remodeling ... getting things moved to storage and we will be moving to a small section of the house while the rest of the house is being worked on... Really small area for the dogs... I love my guys for just going along with me....  not worried about it...


----------



## DJEtzel

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Recon beat his personal best jump of 13'9" with a finals jump of 19'08" to take third place in a competition on Sunday. My co-worker and her dog Bart got first in their division with a jump of 16'01"!


----------



## GrinningDog

Way to go, Recon! What a huge distance (and increase!), DJ! Awesome!



Vivyd said:


>


Beautiful BC!


----------



## Flaming

We competed in an event to raise money for the SPCA.
This is what happened

about 75 dogs around and over 100 people including kids, Manna is ignoring most of them! wooohooo!









She found a friend to chill in the grass with









This was for a good cause, I promise


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Yes, they really don't care about material things too much do they? Unconditional love! Good luck with the renovations! 



PatriciafromCO said:


> so we have to do some electrical work and remodeling ... getting things moved to storage and we will be moving to a small section of the house while the rest of the house is being worked on... Really small area for the dogs... I love my guys for just going along with me....  not worried about it...


----------



## Little Wise Owl

"I demand you insert food into my mouth immediately, Human."


----------



## Foresthund

Just a little more.


----------



## Abbylynn

Watching me make potato soup ........ Lol! They love to watch me cook .... hoping for a taste. 


0913131005a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Abbylynn said:


> Watching me make potato soup ........ Lol! They love to watch me cook .... hoping for a taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0913131005a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


never late for supper,, "is it done yet"  love your group


----------



## Vicky88

Vivyd said:


> Was just going through some of my pics from when I went back to NZ. Thought I'd share a few of my mum's border collie, Lexi. I think she's such a beautiful dog and oh my lord is she ever fluffy. She's kind of OCD with pats though...like she HAS to have someone touching her and patting her.


The last photo is sweet, can really see how beautiful she is in it.


----------



## Vicky88




----------



## sassafras

I just don't even...


----------



## GrinningDog

GypsyFace by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Flirting with the morning sun .....


0914130944 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## winniec777

Poca was acting weird during President Obama's speech the other night so I taped a bit of it. Looks like canine Morse Code. 

I sure hope she wasn't saying something important like, "The Syrians have put the chemical weapons in the Piggly Wiggly."


----------



## Schnauzerkid

LoL


Tired after a long days ratting!!


Trying to get a spider


----------



## Abbylynn

Schnauzerkid said:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Tired after a long days ratting!!
> 
> 
> Trying to get a spider


So cute! I soooo want another ratter!  Leeo was one!


----------



## Miss Bugs

and the awesomest pic ever....NOT altered in any way!


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Abbylynn said:


> So cute! I soooo want another ratter!  Leeo was one!


yep they're great fun!!!! Was leo a good ratter?????


----------



## Abbylynn

Schnauzerkid said:


> yep they're great fun!!!! Was leo a good ratter?????


He was great!!! I used to take him to my one Sister's house to rid her yard of them.  He did well here at the house too. I wanted to get him into "Go-To-Ground" ..... but he did not live long enough for that. Seems my other Schnauzer mixes could care less. Lol!


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Abbylynn said:


> He was great!!! I used to take him to my one Sister's house to rid her yard of them.  He did well here at the house too. I wanted to get him into "Go-To-Ground" ..... but he did not live long enough for that. Seems my other Schnauzer mixes could care less. Lol!


You should teach Leah Lu to rat


----------



## Priorart

I rescued Ruger from a kill shelter when he was around 8 months old. He is now 8 years old. This dog has really filled a gap in my life, a gap caused by the loss of my entire family from a auto accident which occurred in 2003.







� � � 
� 







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DJEtzel

Ricky and the tub by DJetzel, on Flickr

Someone's looking for trouble today..


----------



## MaDeuce

That is one nice tub.


----------



## chubby

Butters wanted to be a banana, so I put on her yellow shirt and stuck a dole sticker on her forehead. kekekek










Where does the carpet begin and end?










Believe me, I do not spoil my dog. It was hot outside and she couldn't walk any more.










Butters in Action!


----------



## DJEtzel

MaDeuce said:


> That is one nice tub.


I love those so much! They make grooming 10x easier! Come visist..


----------



## sassafras

A nice morning run.


----------



## Stephanie11590

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Bellas mom Katie (from Tennessee)

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Bella


----------



## fsumom

Lounging in our yard! The lighting was so pretty on her!


----------



## Sibe

First mush of the season! Kay hasn't run in about a month. 4.6 miles!


----------



## Abbylynn

Awesome! That looks like so much fun! I'd have to lose 30 years and some health issues first! Lol!


----------



## Blueduck1105

fsumom said:


> Lounging in our yard! The lighting was so pretty on her!


Cute dog and nice picture. What kind of camera do you have?

Here is my little guy. Phone picture sorry hopefully will get some better shots soon while he's still a puppy






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

Second one won't take you to photobucket sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fsumom

Blueduck1105 said:


> Cute dog and nice picture. What kind of camera do you have?
> 
> Here is my little guy. Phone picture sorry hopefully will get some better shots soon while he's still a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks and your puppy is adorable. I have a Canon T3i.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Thanks, ok I have a nikon, just starting up really. Only have car pictures with it I took last weekend. It's crazy how much there is to learn! Want to get some fun shots of my puppy Holt soon though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

One of a pigeon after work actually...animal related.













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fsumom




----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Good lord that is a cute baby. I like your photos! They remind me of the way my boyfriend photographs. Warm, lots of natural light.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Nice shots! Awesome colors


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crantastic

Casper loves jumping back and forth between hotel beds!


----------



## Slartibartfast

Blueduck1105 said:


> One of a pigeon after work actually...animal related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I find that a pigeon’s opinion of me is largely influenced by whether or not I have bread.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Slartibartfast said:


> I find that a pigeon’s opinion of me is largely influenced by whether or not I have bread.


Haha well said


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mybabybo

Almost 5 months old! He's getting so big 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mybabybo

Of that first one is bad.. Haha









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoMD13

Hey hey fall is here! Lolie and I went cranberry picking.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Ahhhh. Lollie is adorable!


----------



## Vicky88

fsumom said:


>


Awww, what a cute puppy.


----------



## KT_Hime

Sorry for the sideways pics...haven't quite figured out how to fix that yet...


----------



## Adnamac

My two boys. <3 the human one is my boyfriend of four and a half years, and furry on is, of course, Wesley. Guess the little hike we took wiped them both out!


----------



## Ivyrose

Crantastic said:


> Casper loves jumping back and forth between hotel beds!


Lmao, this cracked me up! Too cute.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Holt at the park....after some grass chewing











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jersey_gray

Kessel, one year old Border Collie/German Shepherd. Current pic and puppy pics. She's a great dog. I only started posting again in the last few weeks but I posted some when she was a little pup. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/--ZfmtuYh7TEz6DwdGDovOD8L6Ac1d9x9u7QsbCrrvM?feat=directlink


----------



## Abbylynn

jersey_gray said:


> Kessel, one year old Border Collie/German Shepherd. Current pic and puppy pics. She's a great dog. I only started posting again in the last few weeks but I posted some when she was a little pup.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/--ZfmtuYh7TEz6DwdGDovOD8L6Ac1d9x9u7QsbCrrvM?feat=directlink



Beautiful girl!  I love Collie/GSD mixes. Every one I have ever known was an awesome dog!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Just a random car ride to mcdonalds with me.  She LOVES riding in the car.


----------



## Hambonez

Hamilton sitting out on the patio with us while we enjoyed our lunch yesterday


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe ..... Fantastic photo of Hamilton!


----------



## LoMD13

Best picture of Hamilton!!! I just love his ears.


----------



## Hambonez

LoMD13 said:


> Best picture of Hamilton!!! I just love his ears.


They are so velvety soft! I just sit and rub and rub them. It's very relaxing!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Charlie has the worst life ever. Sleeping on her giant pug stuffie, snoring up a storm. I'd hate to be my dog.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Playing outside...












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoMD13

The look I get when I find her with something she shouldn't have and ask her to leave it. This is why we can't have nice things Lola!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Oh come on mom! A clothespin ain't a big deal! Is it?



LoMD13 said:


> The look I get when I find her with something she shouldn't have and ask her to leave it. This is why we can't have nice things Lola!


----------



## Abbylynn

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Just a random car ride to mcdonalds with me.  She LOVES riding in the car.



Super good picture of Syd!


----------



## kadylady

Just being a cutie hanging at the agility trial this weekend.



And a cute cuddle moment...they do this because they know the cuteness gets me every time!


----------



## DJEtzel

The toothless wonder, in his new fall sweater<3 (pretty sure we're just gonna keep him...)


Little Billard by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Abbylynn said:


> Super good picture of Syd!


Thank you! She is so content in the car.


----------



## DJEtzel

Poor little Ricky... 


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Vicky88

Blueduck1105 said:


> Holt at the park....after some grass chewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww, cute. Lovely photo of him.


----------



## Sibe

Denali got to lick out an empty peanut butter jar tonight while I brushed her. It took everything I had in me to not giggle during the video.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Finally got some of my pictures printed to see how they would come out! Going to blow one up really big for over our bed! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sibe said:


> Denali got to lick out an empty peanut butter jar tonight while I brushed her. It took everything I had in me to not giggle during the video.


Haha nice! Living the dream


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zack

:wave: From this - to this.
View attachment 110186
View attachment 110194


----------



## cale262




----------



## Abbylynn

cale262 said:


>


Gorgeous! 

Cookie ...


0926131027 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## packetsmom

In the spirit of pitiful dog pictures...








Sam says he needs a new dog bed! LOL!


----------



## sassafras

Maisy and her pillow-cat.


----------



## Blueduck1105

sassafras said:


> Maisy and her pillow-cat.


How were her colors when she was a puppy? I feel my puppy will have a little more variety as he grows but can't quite tell yet. My puppy's muzzle looks dar black any he looks dark brown and in certain light almost spots of brindle but hard to tell.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras

Blueduck1105 said:


> How were her colors when she was a puppy? I feel my puppy will have a little more variety as he grows but can't quite tell yet. My puppy's muzzle looks dar black any he looks dark brown and in certain light almost spots of brindle but hard to tell.


I didn't have her as a young puppy, I got her at about 9 months old and her colors were pretty much as you see them now (black with brindle points).


----------



## aburgess88

My mom took care of him for me for a day, and she took a couple pictures!










This is his first really derpy looking photo 










And a full body shot (not good quality at all... but shows his size):










Any new breed theories? He's 6 months now, 17 lbs. He just looks more and more different to me.


----------



## Sibe

Cat invasion! Everest got his Halloween costume. This is is 5th Halloween so I thought it was time he got a costume. Zebulon will still be a lobster.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Kitty looks so defenseless! Haha

Not a big animal dressing up person. But rumors of our puppy either being buzz lightyear or woody... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Personally I'm really not a fan of non-functional clothing on pets, except bandanas. Bandanas are ok. Functional warm jackets and sweaters are ok. My big exception is for Halloween, I _LOVE _pet costumes. Christmas is ok too.. pretty much I'm ok with holiday dress ups. (Also want to clarify that I don't judge people who do dress up their pets, I may not personally be a fan but it can still be cute; and that "functional" is up to each person. That said, what I'm personally not a fan of is the little doggy t-shirts that say "Little Diva" or "Princess" or whatever.)


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn and Cookie finally playing together! 


0928131013a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Spatz

Heres a few funny pictures of the pups for your enjoyment.  Goofballs. The first one is just the introductory "Hey we're Loki and Thor!" (Loki is the black sable, Thor is the red)


----------



## GrinningDog

Spatz said:


> Heres a few funny pictures of the pups for your enjoyment.  Goofballs. The first one is just the introductory "Hey we're Loki and Thor!" (Loki is the black sable, Thor is the red)


Hahaha! Awesome.

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Squish Faaace


----------



## jersey_gray

Abbylynn said:


> Beautiful girl!  I love Collie/GSD mixes. Every one I have ever known was an awesome dog!


Thank you! She is an awesome dog, everything I was hoping for from that mix.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Too much celebrating.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Too much celebrating.


Awwwwwe ......................


----------



## Sibe

Mushing









Nali being a good helper for my dog training class


----------



## Abbylynn

Self explanatory ....  


0930130929b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Vicky88

My sisters Staffy flying


Play please!


Boxing. Round one to Lola


On a wet walk, we met some sheep. Holly wanted to get in and herd them


----------



## dagwall

The mighty chipmunk hunter, the huffing and snorting sounds that go with the head in hole pose are even funnier. I'll have to get video of that sometime.









There was a squirrel taunting him by just hanging out in the grassy area behind the mailboxes. Much whining, high pitched barking, and jumping between windows followed.


----------



## Ncbrumfi

Go like my little puppy's pic on fbook. He's a yorkie #animallovers #dogsarelikechildren #lovehim

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...34531583312.-2207520000.1380582034.&source=42


----------



## SydTheSpaniel




----------



## Abbylynn

The end of a long long day ............


1001131743 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## NyxForge

SydTheSpaniel said:


>


Oh my gosh that face! I'm smitten! Shes so adorable.


----------



## Kibasdad

kibatme by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


kibabt by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


kibabt3 by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Puppy butt!

Dog butts are cute >.<


----------



## LoMD13

Sibe said:


> Mushing


They look totally in the groove! Looks like a perfect road for it too.


----------



## LoMD13

"Lola, are you seriously looking for worms?" I say. And this is the series of looks that I got before she returned to the business of digging for worms.


----------



## Slartibartfast

I liked this video a lot. Dogs never cease to amaze me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RZKsLMfsR4


----------



## Flaming

woot woot
Took 3 days and the cat decided to try to play with the kibble during spelling, but Manna waited 6 minutes and some odd seconds before I released her.











She started off in a sit


----------



## mrgoodkat

Day in the park.









































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

Nice shots!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## workerant

The Most Interesting Dog in the World










"I don't always drink water, but when I do I make sure it's from the toilet."


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

NyxForge said:


> Oh my gosh that face! I'm smitten! Shes so adorable.


Hehe, thank you! She has this habit where any time we get home, she picks up the nearest object in her mouth and paces around with it (In this picture in particular, it was an invitation to a mexican food party with my apartment complex). It's hilarious. She also does this if she's begging and I take too long to give in. (I aaaalways give in.) She has literally -thrown- stuff at me. LOL!


----------



## Gethenian

An old photo of my daughter Rosie with our german shepherd Borka, who sadly died last year of sudden kidney failure. Borka was trying to teach her to play fetch. She was trying to teach Borka that princesses do not touch things that are covered in dog spit. 










And this is Rosie flirting with the neighbors' dogs, Bear and Gunner. I have no idea what kind of dogs those two are, but they're large and drooly and chilled out. ^_^










Zoe, my mother-in-law's dog, also tragically recently deceased, was VERY confused by the 2009 snowmageddon of the DC metro area. 










Finally, my daughter at age 2 with her great-grandma's cavalier king charles spaniel, Buster -- easily the stupidest dog I have ever known. Sadly, poor training as a puppy have given him a bad temperament and very little obedience. But man, does Rosie LOVE him.


----------



## sassafras

mrgoodkat said:


> Day in the park.


Is that a fastback harness from Skijor Now? How do you like it? I've been curious to try them but the price is a bit off-putting for "I'm curious to try this."


Our day in the park.


----------



## mrgoodkat

sassafras said:


> Is that a fastback harness from Skijor Now? How do you like it? I've been curious to try them but the price is a bit off-putting for "I'm curious to try this."



Yes it is. It wasn't that pricey or I wouldn't have bought it. Can't remember it though, it has been lying around here for half a year.
It's 40 dollars now according to the REI website. I haven't tried it much so far. Only jogging a bit.

http://m.rei.com/mt/www.rei.com/product/825006/skijor-now-fastback-dog-harness

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras

Oh $40 is not bad. They used to be something like $70-$80 around here and that was too much for experimenting when I'm not unhappy with the ones I have.


----------



## Abbylynn

Miss Cookie Crumb. 


1005131139a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## ConorD

Getting curious about my new phone:









And taking nap with me after a training session:


----------



## Little Wise Owl

We made cheese flavoured dog treats today. They're tasty!

Cookie Creeper










"Artistic" photos haha

















Our 13 year old Bichon/Poodle, Toby, is the most excited for them lol









We had an "accidental" (lmao mom's idea) x-rated cookie idea. We're so mature.


----------



## Crantastic

Haha, I used to do that with the occasional gingerbread man when I worked in a bakery. I'd also sometimes cut out little devil horns and a tail and bake one like that. We did not sell those ones.


----------



## Abbylynn

~ "My Mom says that she loves me for who I am no matter what I have done"~ 


1006131707 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

~"I don't like my time-out chair much."~ signed .... "Leah Lu" 


1006131722 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Hambonez

I feel like this picture is screaming for a caption. 

Hamilton and his buddy Mozart "hugging," and by hugging, I mean jumping at each other during a wrestling match.


----------



## Abbylynn

All I said was ... "Is anybody hungry?" Lol! 


securedownload by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Chocolate chip Cookie! Lol! .... Now you can really see her color in the sun.


1009131439c by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

Crazy puppy for the flirt pole

*
Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr*


----------



## Vivyd

Been a while since I last took/posted photos of Linken. Here's a couple from when we went for a hike the other day.





I've been noticing Linken's feathering on his tail has been getting steadily thinner....or shorter. Not sure if it's seasonal shedding, or if he's changing to his adult coat or what.


----------



## Sibe

Not only is October the month of making everything pink and pumpkin flavored, it's also adopt-a-shelter-dog month! Here are some cuties from when I was at the shelter on Tuesday.

Sally, sweet sweet sweet









Bindy, stressed but very fun to play and train with









Violet, super snuggler just wants to lean on you









Kenny, omg his bunny ears!









Nina, she's as soft as she looks


----------



## Luxi

Hi! this is Indy, my 11 months old westie puppy 

His face when we give him a belly rub... he was like 6 months in this picture 











And a more recent one


----------



## missPenny

New food bowls? Oh you shouldn't have


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

What?????? Leah Lu did that to your chair????? How, when, and why?




Abbylynn said:


> ~ "My Mom says that she loves me for who I am no matter what I have done"~
> 
> 
> 1006131707 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> ~"I don't like my time-out chair much."~ signed .... "Leah Lu"
> 
> 
> 1006131722 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

So sweet!!!!!



Hambonez said:


> I feel like this picture is screaming for a caption.
> 
> Hamilton and his buddy Mozart "hugging," and by hugging, I mean jumping at each other during a wrestling match.


----------



## Vivyd

More Linken. Found a nice flower field on our walk today so I thought I'd snap some photos of him there....he wasn't such a willing subject though


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> What?????? Leah Lu did that to your chair????? How, when, and why?


Lol! It took a whole year .... but she would sneak every time I had my back turned to do the dishes or be cooking ..... of course she had some help from Eddee. Teething I guess?????

See that big grin on her face? LOl!


----------



## Abbylynn

Vivyd said:


> More Linken. Found a nice flower field on our walk today so I thought I'd snap some photos of him there....he wasn't such a willing subject though



Linken is adorable .... beautiful pictures! He reminds me of a giant Eddee.


----------



## DJEtzel

Dexter wants everyone to know that he's adorable and does nothing wrong... ever.


Dexter by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Adnamac

Cuddly, sleepy puppy!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Oh. What a.. beautiful dog?


----------



## Sibe

Prepping for Halloween. I'm a (sexy) creeper from Minecraft, and I have my tamed wolf who of course sits and stares at me lovingly.


----------



## Vivyd

Abbylynn said:


> Linken is adorable .... beautiful pictures! He reminds me of a giant Eddee.


Linken is not very big himself...about 13kgs. From the photos I've seen of Eddee I would of thought them to be around the same size


----------



## Abbylynn

Vivyd said:


> Linken is not very big himself...about 13kgs. From the photos I've seen of Eddee I would of thought them to be around the same size


Maybe they are? Eddee is 15 pounds.


----------



## Vicky88

DJEtzel said:


> Dexter wants everyone to know that he's adorable and does nothing wrong... ever.
> 
> 
> Dexter by DJetzel, on Flickr


What a face!. Soooo cute!.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

DJEtzel said:


> Dexter wants everyone to know that he's adorable and does nothing wrong... ever.
> 
> 
> Dexter by DJetzel, on Flickr


Did I miss something? Who is Dexter? Cute pup


----------



## DJEtzel

CrimsonAccent said:


> Did I miss something? Who is Dexter? Cute pup


He's just a foster. Urgent relinquish to the rescue. Only 12 weeks old and available for adoption now- shouldn't last long!


----------



## Abbylynn

My little Leah Lu Lu ... 


1012130754b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

Put the AZ winter patio back together now that it's nice enough to be outside all the time. Pups are exhausted after a walk with neighbor pup and a mini photo shoot for a calendar find raiser for Paws2Read. They haven't slept a wink all day! Loving the weather and mom being home too much!


----------



## Abbylynn

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Put the AZ winter patio back together now that it's nice enough to be outside all the time. Pups are exhausted after a walk with neighbor pup and a mini photo shoot for a calendar find raiser for Paws2Read. They haven't slept a wink all day! Loving the weather and mom being home too much!
> 
> View attachment 114042


Nice!  ................... Cuties chilling out!


----------



## sassafras

I'm not sure why, but I really love this picture.


----------



## Flaming

This was yesterday










She did look back at us at one point but I missed it. The look on her face basically said 
"OMG I gots a tree!!!!!"


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

I know why - it's adoring!!!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Sibe said:


> Prepping for Halloween. I'm a (sexy) creeper from Minecraft, and I have my tamed wolf who of course sits and stares at me lovingly.


That's awesome. haha

Here's my abused puppy. She's so abused and lives a horrible life. So horrible. I'm such a bad dog owner.


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu got a new toy! Kong Genius, Leo. Awesome toy for my girl with separation anxiety. Inside I put a handful of cut up treats, cut to about the size of a pea. Then I put a 6" bully stick in the hole at the top. I chose the Leo because it's the soft chewy Kong material and not hard plastic, it can hold both tiny treats and big treats, and it is a challenge without being so difficult she'd give up. It's also easy for her to play with in her crate. This is the medium size and was about $15.


----------



## DJEtzel

Put this together this morning to print/send to Frag's dad overseas. 


FragCollage by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol!  .... and sleeping with her big girl nite-nite pants on too! Lol! 


1015131931 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

OMG! So touching!!!!!!



DJEtzel said:


> Put this together this morning to print/send to Frag's dad overseas.
> 
> 
> FragCollage by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Happy Magpie day! She came back to us four years ago today. I can never remember what photos I post here, but I like this one.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Happy Magpie day! She came back to us four years ago today. I can never remember what photos I post here, but I like this one.


Love that one! Happy Magpie Day!  She is precious!


----------



## missPenny

DJEtzel said:


> Put this together this morning to print/send to Frag's dad overseas.
> 
> 
> FragCollage by DJetzel, on Flickr


Love this.


----------



## candidotts

<a href="http://s1083.photobucket.com/user/LuvMyBuckaroos/media/lil%20bit/IMG_20131017_102502_zps90e34bc9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j397/LuvMyBuckaroos/lil%20bit/IMG_20131017_102502_zps90e34bc9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20131017_102502_zps90e34bc9.jpg"/></a>

My new baby that is coming home on December 15th


----------



## DJEtzel

missPenny said:


> Love this.


Thank you.  I printed the individual frames to send to him in a care package, and I sent the collage image to him via FB... He loved it, and cried.


----------



## Abbylynn

I swear this girl smiles! 


1017131134 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## LoMD13




----------



## Abbylynn

LoMD13 said:


>


Awwwwe ................


----------



## Sibe

I totally missed Kaytu's adoptiversary/gotcha day because I was middle of doing "10 days of birthday" for my husband where I got him a gift each day for the 10 days leading up to his 30th birthday. We've had her for 2 years now!! Unbelievable. Unbelievable that it's already been 2 years, unbelievable how far she has come in her training and behavior, and unbelievable that she has only been with us 2 years because though it took me a long time to let myself bond with her and love her she is now a part of me, fully entwined in my heart.


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy Gotcha Day Kaytu!  I love her eyes!


----------



## zack

Oh those eyes they hypnotize, stunning dogs. Happy gotcha Kaytu.


----------



## DJEtzel

Skinny pit bull is a little too skinny these days. :/


Skinny Sir by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

It was raining and snowing today... and 35 degrees so we dug out her hoodie jacket. <3


----------



## DJEtzel

Sirby got a new collar today!


Sir Collar by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Nice collar .... Is that a "Sibe" collar?


----------



## DJEtzel

Abbylynn said:


> Nice collar .... Is that a "Sibe" collar?


Thanks! Haha no, it's one of mine.


----------



## RabbleFox

Bae Dog!

The best day ever:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

She was looking so cute just now... Well, she's always cute, but she had the puppy face real bad tonight.


----------



## Juramentado

Smokes stretching


----------



## SnapV

Koopa yesterday after coming back from the groomer's. So shiny!


----------



## LoMD13

Oh well, she tries?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Damn it, that makes me laugh out loud every time. 

All I have is WOE:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

She was begging for my sweet potato fries...


----------



## Sibe

DJEtzel said:


> Thanks! Haha no, it's one of mine.


 I do love it, it made me go "Oooooh! So bright!"  I love making bright collars.


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu smiles more than any dog I have ever known! Lol!  She loves her homemade sock toy stuffed with her squeaky bar bell.



1022130807b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

Sibe said:


> I do love it, it made me go "Oooooh! So bright!"  I love making bright collars.


I love the bright ones too. When people want boring colors I get really bummed. haha. 


Recon Tag by DJetzel, on Flickr

Ricky Do's new tag, after a clean up!  He's had it for about 2 weeks now, I think... still attached, and going strong!


----------



## GrinningDog

My dad came along to our last agility class. He took a bunch of pics but only a few turned out, and they're a bit blurry. He figured out what he was doing wrong. Maybe next time pictures will be more and clearer.


GypAgilClose by grinningd0g, on Flickr

She LOVES weaves:


GypAgilWeaves by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Leading Gypsy back to her start spot with the Touch command:


GypAgilTouch by grinningd0g, on Flickr

2-on-2-off contacts. Even if we're running the course, I stop and treat her here. 

GypAgil12o2o by grinningd0g, on Flickr

The teeter is scary no more!

GypAgil2teeter by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypAgilattention by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Late morning mush, about 3.7 miles. I think I have more pictures of my dogs' butts than their faces.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

We have +1 for a sleep over tonight:










His name is Meiko and someone was watching him for his owners while they got moved to Kentucky. They thought he was safe with friends until they got a call from our animal control saying he was there. Went through a dramatic couple days to finally get him pulled, but he's sprung and tomorrow we hit the road to pass him off to another DFer who will drive him to his owners.


----------



## LOSt

Loving the beautiful fall weather


and her very unamused face


----------



## Sibe

Tired dogs are good dogs. They slept all day today after the morning run.

Streeetch!









Flopped.


----------



## beretw

Waking up in the morning can be a little creepy...


----------



## sassafras

I guess he wanted the bed on the... bed?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Wait, you don't sleep on TWO beds at once? Weird.


----------



## SheltieQuirks

I'm pretty sure my dog is melting. This is what he looks like when he gets belly rubs....


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Happy Birthday Arka ((( 11 Months yesterday )))


----------



## gingerkid

LoMD13 said:


> Oh well, she tries?


It's official. Lo has replaced Boo as the world's cutest dog.


----------



## Abbylynn

"Would'ya hurry up with my dinner!?" "Sheeesh!" 


1024131630 (4) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Juramentado

no amount of 'the conjuring' can scare me when this guy is by side when i sleep


----------



## Gumiho

10 Months old now! 
Photos from him learning to play frisbee recently.


----------



## taquitos

Gumiho said:


> 10 Months old now!
> Photos from him learning to play frisbee recently.


He's so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2

This pup is adorable!!!!




ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Damn it, that makes me laugh out loud every time.
> 
> All I have is WOE:


----------



## DJEtzel

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> This pup is adorable!!!!


Thanks! She has an interesting mug, but I think she's pretty cute.


----------



## LoMD13

Loving these pictures!!! Gypsy looks like she's having a great time in agility and Elsa's the sweetest girl. 

Squeak squeak squeak squeak


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I don't even understand Lo's new ears but I support them.


----------



## LoMD13

It's the strangest thing. This is what they looked like in the winter. I guess she decided after 4 years it was time for a change.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I might tape Sham's wonky ear just for funsies and see what happens.


----------



## Miss Bugs

so there is a standing tradition in my family that any time we get a new vehicle we take it to the next city over and eat at pizza hut there..this is so long standing that even though my parents have been divorced for 10 years and my brother and I are nearly 30, any time any of us gets a new vehicle we get together and do this trip lol. unfortunately only my mom and I could make it this time, so it was me, my mom and all 8 dogs  we wanted to walk them in the park on the paths but when when we got to the park, it was plastered in "no dog" signs...not "dogs must be on leash" no dogs AT ALL. :doh: we didn't expect that...I have never seen a regular ol public walking park in my life that didn't allow dogs anywhere on the property at all. so we opted to just walk around the outside of the park instead, my mom took a pic of me up ahead walking with my dogs, and then we posed all 8 dogs together for a pic..my moms dogs don't listen like mine though, so I lined up my dogs and held my moms 2..this confused my dogs a bit...my dogs are usually ffacing the camera in my pics because they are all looking at ME, when I am IN the pic...well... they still look at ME lol 















psst I think Paisley(the Aussie in the middle) is doing pretty good fitting in considering I only adopted her a week ago and she is posing with a dropped leash in a strange city and watching me.... lol


----------



## Rescued

DJEtzel said:


> Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


OMGAAAAHHHH that golden. gimme, gimme, gimme.


----------



## Jare

Only took a few tries and somewhere between 75-100 ridiculous sounds to get them to BOTH look at me.

Darnit, Nellie.

Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr

So close. Leave it to Aija to ruin it.

Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr

No. Stahp Nellie.

Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr

Well THERE WE GO.



Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


----------



## Miss Bugs

couple more from our trip. 1 of Perky and Ripley, and one of my dogs..the moment I dropped the leashes to go get Perky and Ripley...it looks funny because the leashes are mid air in the pic lol


----------



## gingerkid

Juramentado said:


> no amount of 'the conjuring' can scare me when this guy is by side when i sleep


Smokes! <3 I can't believe you've had him for over a year already. Wow, where does the time go?


----------



## Abbylynn

Miss Bugs said:


> so there is a standing tradition in my family that any time we get a new vehicle we take it to the next city over and eat at pizza hut there..this is so long standing that even though my parents have been divorced for 10 years and my brother and I are nearly 30, any time any of us gets a new vehicle we get together and do this trip lol. unfortunately only my mom and I could make it this time, so it was me, my mom and all 8 dogs  we wanted to walk them in the park on the paths but when when we got to the park, it was plastered in "no dog" signs...not "dogs must be on leash" no dogs AT ALL. :doh: we didn't expect that...I have never seen a regular ol public walking park in my life that didn't allow dogs anywhere on the property at all. so we opted to just walk around the outside of the park instead, my mom took a pic of me up ahead walking with my dogs, and then we posed all 8 dogs together for a pic..my moms dogs don't listen like mine though, so I lined up my dogs and held my moms 2..this confused my dogs a bit...my dogs are usually ffacing the camera in my pics because they are all looking at ME, when I am IN the pic...well... they still look at ME lol
> 
> View attachment 117833
> View attachment 117841
> 
> 
> psst I think Paisley(the Aussie in the middle) is doing pretty good fitting in considering I only adopted her a week ago and she is posing with a dropped leash in a strange city and watching me.... lol


What an awesome picture of all the dogs lined up! I would frame that one! 


Cookie and Leah Lu have claimed the new pillows! Lol! They finished off Leah Lu's work on the other ones . :/


1027130800 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I love this one! Watching me cook! Lol! 


1026131444a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Sibe

This is the dog I handled today at an adoption event. Loves lap cuddles. I kept calling her "pitty kitty" after she did this move, just like a cat:









She's adorable <3 No adopters today.


















We had 3 other dogs, the third was always busy making friend so no decent sharable photos of him. These two girls were wonderful.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Hello, I am disgusting!


----------



## dagwall

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Hello, I am disgusting!


What did she get into? Flour?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

dagwall said:


> What did she get into? Flour?


That's her own spit! This is the face after a raw meaty bone. She gets so disgustingly slobbery when she's eating something she REALLY likes I am almost convinced she is a very, very small Mastiff.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

My husband and I live on opposite schedules (nights and days), so when I go to bed he hangs out for a bit upstairs with me. Sydney felt left out, so here's how she included herself.


----------



## DJEtzel

Rescued said:


> OMGAAAAHHHH that golden. gimme, gimme, gimme.


 He's such a good boy. I was walking him around the event while my boss was setting up his crate and stuff and got SO many compliments and greetings because of him. More than I've ever gotten about my owns dogs. Evar. >.<

I guess Goldens just have that reaction. I was seeing a guy with a golden and the same thing always happened with him, too. 



Tainted said:


>


Yes, please.


----------



## zack

:wave: My favourite picture of the bear.
View attachment 118129


----------



## Blueduck1105

May have lost a little quality but at lest you can see it now!










Nice picture though! What a ball of fur


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zack

thank you Blueduck, a lot of my photos post small and dark, I don't know why. lol If you click on the photo is does enlarge.


----------



## Blueduck1105

zack said:


> thank you Blueduck, a lot of my photos post small and dark, I don't know why. lol If you click on the photo is does enlarge.


No problem! Anytime takes 10 seconds. They all originally post small, the darkness is just camera quality. Fun picture though for sure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

Crappy iPhone pic. Holts Mickey ears! He wouldn't fix them













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued

Its hard to be a puppy...


----------



## SheltieQuirks

I'm on a visit to my parents'. This chair used to be my dad's. Now....










And my dad didn't even put up a fight! We're all saps around here for this dog.


----------



## Jare

Rescued said:


> Its hard to be a puppy...



No WAY that's a real puppy. Gotta be a stuffed bear.


----------



## Abbylynn

Those legs just never stop growing! Lol! 


1028131520b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## SnapV

Abbylynn said:


> Those legs just never stop growing! Lol!
> 
> 
> 1028131520b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


So pretty


----------



## Abbylynn

Thank you.  She just never seems to be able to catch up to those legs! Lol! Skinny thing with a huge head!


----------



## Macy m

most photogenic dog I've ever seen! And of course she's mine 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

Every dog needs a little grooming in their life.


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Juramentado

gingerkid said:


> Smokes! <3 I can't believe you've had him for over a year already. Wow, where does the time go?


yep! time is so fast haha
well, wherever it goes, it is best spent with our dogs


----------



## Abbylynn

Blueduck1105 said:


> Crappy iPhone pic. Holts Mickey ears! He wouldn't fix them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




I had to smile .....


1029131108 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## kadylady

They have been really working the pathetically adorable look lately...they know what it does to me.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Abbylynn said:


> I had to smile .....
> 
> 
> 1029131108 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Haha nice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Macy m said:


> View attachment 118241
> most photogenic dog I've ever seen! And of course she's mine


She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Macy m

Sibe said:


> She's gorgeous!!


Thanks!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Slartibartfast

Macy m said:


> View attachment 118241
> most photogenic dog I've ever seen! And of course she's mine
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


More please


----------



## Macy m

upon request here is some more of my girl Kalani! And for desert? A puppy picture 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macy m

Oops...dessert* 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

Made my first biothane leash today...


DSC_0329 by DJetzel, on Flickr

And sir helped model...


DSC_0335 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Oooh I like the leash!


HAPPY HALLOWEEN!! The dogs were wrestling too much with their doggy friends so never got dressed in their costumes (Nali is a unicorn and Kaytu is Balto) but the cats wore theirs. Zeb here is a lobster, and other cat is a T-rex. My night was made when a Minecraft Steve came to the door; I shuffled out the door after him going "ssssssss!" and the kid's dad was like "WATCH OUT FOR THE CREEPER!!!" and the kid whirled around and smacked me with his Minecraft sword


----------



## Blueduck1105

Sibe said:


> Oooh I like the leash!
> 
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!! The dogs were wrestling too much with their doggy friends so never got dressed in their costumes (Nali is a unicorn and Kaytu is Balto) but the cats wore theirs. Zeb here is a lobster, and other cat is a T-rex. My night was made when a Minecraft Steve came to the door; I shuffled out the door after him going "ssssssss!" and the kid's dad was like "WATCH OUT FOR THE CREEPER!!!" and the kid whirled around and smacked me with his Minecraft sword


Nice costume at first glance I though you just blurred your face out! 

That is a borderline amazing story too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Nice pic and costume Sibe!


----------



## sassafras

Oh god, I can't stop laughing at his face. (For a little context, Maisy was digging a hole and whenever Maisy is digging a hole and Squash wants her to play with him instead, he lays down in the hole and she barks at him. It's a common occurrence around here.)


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> Oh god, I can't stop laughing at his face. (For a little context, Maisy was digging a hole and whenever Maisy is digging a hole and Squash wants her to play with him instead, he lays down in the hole and she barks at him. It's a common occurrence around here.)



Lol! Priceless! .... In the mind of a dog! Lol!


----------



## Sibe

Hahahahah that is excellent!


----------



## BrittAndBristel

Some pictures of Bristel, my GSD/Border Collie mix rescue pup.

8 weeks old, being way too comfy on the couch:









10 weeks old, stealing my feather-down pillow:









11 weeks old, working the camera:


----------



## Hambonez

Some photo contest outtakes! 







There is so much going on here... I don't even know... the ears, the tongue, the kangaroo stance...


----------



## Abbylynn

Hambonez - Love them all! Especially the second one!  Two of my outtakes for the contest .....


1029131231 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1029131224 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## GrinningDog

I will steal Bristel, I think. Lookit those cute brindled paws!



Hambonez said:


>


Love this picture of Hamilton!


----------



## Hambonez

Abbylynn said:


> Hambonez - Love them all! Especially the second one!





Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Love this picture of Hamilton!


Thanks! I had a hard time deciding between the ones of him on the bridge and the one I used. We have some nice places to walk around here!


----------



## dagwall

My runner up for the fall photo contest


----------



## BrittAndBristel

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I will steal Bristel, I think. Lookit those cute brindled paws!


Haha, she is quite steal-able. The rescue had her litter since they were 5 weeks old, and she was originally pure black with just a tiny tuft of white on her chest. The older she gets, the more brindled she gets, which is just fine in my book.


----------



## schmikry

Please throw this.


----------



## Sibe

Staring at me while I eat? Fine, then I will enjoy eating this cupcake in front of you and YOU WILL NOT GET ANY.


----------



## BrittAndBristel

Bristel and I enjoyed the outdoors today in the unseasonably warm weather. My husband and I just moved to a new place at the beginning of October, and all of the flowerbeds and the yard are terribly overgrown, so she helped me dig up weeds and old flower bulbs, while taking the time to run around like a maniac. She also, of course, had to pose.










I don't know what she's up to here:









Our Japanese maple just shed a ton of its leaves, much to Bristel's delight:


----------



## Abbylynn

I've got my eye on you ........................


----------



## Hambonez

schmikry said:


> Please throw this.


Ham has one of those! He loves it! Are you actually allowed to throw it, or does he tease?


----------



## Hambonez

Hamilton stole this while he was "helping" me load the dishwasher.


----------



## BubbaMoose

The day I get a decent picture of them both looking in the direction of the camera at the same time will be a really, really unfamiliar day that I will forever cherish. 

Until then...






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schmikry

Hambonez said:


> Ham has one of those! He loves it! Are you actually allowed to throw it, or does he tease?


It depends on his mood. He tries to tease, but eventually he realizes that we aren't going to chase him around for it so if he wants it thrown then he has to give it up. Haha. Other days he immediately hands it over. He always likes to play a little tug first, though!

Atlas likes his a lot too. It was bought as a replacement for his skineeez fox that he tore to shreds. I love it because so far he has been unable to do any damage to it other than tear off the ears, but he still loves it.


----------



## Hambonez

schmikry said:


> It depends on his mood. He tries to tease, but eventually he realizes that we aren't going to chase him around for it so if he wants it thrown then he has to give it up. Haha. Other days he immediately hands it over. He always likes to play a little tug first, though!
> 
> Atlas likes his a lot too. It was bought as a replacement for his skineeez fox that he tore to shreds. I love it because so far he has been unable to do any damage to it other than tear off the ears, but he still loves it.


Hamilton adores these animals that they have at Marshalls etc... that are similar to the Kong animals. It's a ball body, a ball head, and four dangley legs, and depending on the type of animal, a dangley tail. He gnaws them off then carries the body around squeaking it. It's nice that the body is still "fun" to him without limbs! His favorite toy he's never destroyed is a Squeak-Grrrs raccoon. It's all squeaker. He lovingly nibbles on its face.


----------



## SillyDogs




----------



## Gogoclips

Wanted to share this picture from right before it started raining again. We _are_ in Oregon so no rain is rare.  Also, so bummed I missed the 'Autumn' photo challenge, this would've been a good one!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Gogoclips said:


> Wanted to share this picture from right before it started raining again. We _are_ in Oregon so no rain is rare.  Also, so bummed I missed the 'Autumn' photo challenge, this would've been a good one!


wow, awesome photo!


----------



## GrinningDog

Gogoclips said:


> Wanted to share this picture from right before it started raining again. We _are_ in Oregon so no rain is rare.  Also, so bummed I missed the 'Autumn' photo challenge, this would've been a good one!


Awww! I love the pic in your signature, too. It makes me giggle. 

Also, whippetwhippetwhippet. <3


----------



## Sibe

I think it was in this thread I posted a couple months ago about having portraits of my dogs done. Well, they're done! Artist, Becca, just sent me photos.
http://www.beccavision.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beccavisioncom/167218943308716


----------



## Canyx

Fantastic! What a style!
May I ask how much she charges for these?


----------



## Sibe

Whoooooooo. Well. They are not cheap, but I love her style so much and had family help out and give me money for my bday. These were $250. Each. This is what she told me,


> If your photo has them together, there is no extra fee. The 24 by 36 size of one art piece of 2 dogs is $500 plus shipping and handling.
> If you purchase 2 separate portraits in that size, I can offer you the 2 in size 24 by 36 canvas for $850 and ship together to save on shipping and handling but that size with 2, should run approximately $75 to package and ship.
> 
> If you go with (2) 16 by 20 canvas, I can offer you both for $500 and ship together.


So I was left debating between doing 1 giant size 3'x2' with both for $500, or two smaller 16x20 separate ones for $500. I chose the separate.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

We take photos at animal control for their petfinder, and look how stinking handsome this new guy is.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Sibe said:


> I think it was in this thread I posted a couple months ago about having portraits of my dogs done. Well, they're done! Artist, Becca, just sent me photos.
> http://www.beccavision.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beccavisioncom/167218943308716


I like them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaPup

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We take photos at animal control for their petfinder, and look how stinking handsome this new guy is.


ooooohhhhh.....he's pretty! I want!


----------



## workerant

Maeby, looking uncharacteristically serious. She's usually making doofy faces.


----------



## HyperFerret

Emerald at the 2MillionDogs fundraiser walk.


----------



## BubbaMoose

How else am I supposed to get rid of almost empty jars of PB?

*whistling* "Just minding my own business...."









"Ok. Sure. I'll take that off your hands. Not a problem at all. No need to thank me."









Buster got a jar too! 















Now that's a tongue if I've ever seen one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Hahhhaahaha omg I love those BubbaMoose!


----------



## Blueduck1105

Haha love it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

Crappy shot but was too close with the lens I had to actually have it sharp focus. Holts newest addition! Abominable snowman! I'm a supporter 













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell

BubbaMoose said:


> View attachment 120305
> 
> Now that's a tongue if I've ever seen one!


I dunno, I think THIS is a tongue


----------



## mashlee08

Indie had a bath


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Took this at work today, not too shabby for a phone camera.


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## JessCowgirl88

it's rough being 3 months old


----------



## Canyx

I LOVE that pittie smile, Shell!

This face happened today.


----------



## Sibe

Took my good camera to the shelter again. This dog is part rabbit. She must be. She's listed as something very incorrect, a Cattle Dog mix.. I see boxer and pointer. And rabbit.


















She has a buff boxer-y butt.









Older guy


















I've grown quite attached to this dog. He's been at the shelter since mid June. For the longest time he completed ignored me. Every single day I got him out (which was every time I'm in, since he's very housebroken) he wouldn't approach me and ignored petting, ignored toys, ignored everything. Just walked around sniffing and peeing and pooping. He's pooped 4-5x while out because he will hold it as long as he needs to. Poor guy. But, recently he's been much more outgoing and playful!


















Our super long-stay resident, Annie. Since April 30th  I've been working hard with her on making eye contact in hopes of helping her connect with potential adopters.


----------



## Sibe

This guy. He loves fetch so much.

















(They are neutered before they are adopted out, many aren't fixed until an adopter is lined up.)










I WANT THE TOY!!!









This is Crouton! He's a pup. A big puppy.




































*LOVE* this girl's color. Sandy tan.


----------



## Sibe

Toy obsessed girly with an enormous tongue.













































Her name is Bossie! Never had her out before, but I'm a fan.









Camera shy girl. Old cattle dog mix.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Fun shots!!!! Where is that shelter at?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

Didn't get these in time for the first week photo contest but will put some up anyways.





































And Holt with Kelly











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Hi Guys! 


1112131149 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

More biothane! XD


DSC_0443 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Blueduck1105 said:


> Fun shots!!!! Where is that shelter at?


 It's in southern San Diego.

Love the color of your dog's harness and leash, really pops!


----------



## Jen2010

Pepper loves the snow!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I took this at work today, and my husband added a funny caption for it. Hahaha.


----------



## Macy m

Kalani and her first snow )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macy m

some random snap shots of the life of Kalani Lou!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Cutest dog EVER (of the day) goes to.. Higgins! He's about 10 years old and moves very slowly. I squealed so loud when I saw his pic on the shelter website I *had* to go meet him. He's adorable. Bigger than he looks, he's about 18 lbs and is beagle sized. Definitely needs to gain a few lbs.



























Also this sweet girl, husky mix? I named her Izzy.


----------



## Abbylynn

Ahhhh! Higgins! Soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Sibe

I dogsat for a friend today. He is unbelievably silky soft.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Sibe said:


> I dogsat for a friend today. He is unbelievably silky soft.


Aussie x Husky? Gorgeouuus!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

No, he's all Siberian husky


----------



## BubbaMoose

Sibe said:


> No, he's all Siberian husky


Omg! That fur! He's gorgeous. 

There's a new pup at my dog park that's Aussie/Husky and she looks very similar to him. Same coloring and similar facial features/fur texture. She's very young, I'm curious to see what she begins to look like as she matures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Here he is as a puppy, when he graduated my Puppy Kindergarten class. (Oh and the blood on his leg is from another puppy that lost a tooth during play  )


----------



## BubbaMoose

Sibe said:


> Here he is as a puppy, when he graduated my Puppy Kindergarten class. (Oh and the blood on his leg is from another puppy that lost a tooth during play  )


Wow. That's deathly cute. 

Your friend is lucky you didn't steal him. Friend or not, I know that I would have at least considered it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Poor quality picture, but I decided to post it because if there is any picture in the world that sums up my life...it's this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vivyd

Was my birthday recently and bought myself a camera as my birthday present to myself. My first camera. Just arrived today =D


----------



## Blueduck1105

Always such exciting pictures in this thread. What kind of camera did you get yourself!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Leah Lu my little Lamb ..... 


1117130749c by Leah Lu, on Flickr

I just love playing with photo editing.


----------



## Blueduck1105

I assume since it's all phone pictures that you use either your phone or flickrs items for editing? 

You should get the app snapseed if you like to mess around with your pictures though. It's a pretty decent free one!! Aside from your phone and Flickr it could add a few new things I would think.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Blueduck1105 said:


> I assume since it's all phone pictures that you use either your phone or flickrs items for editing?
> 
> You should get the app snapseed if you like to mess around with your pictures though. It's a pretty decent free one!! Aside from your phone and Flickr it could add a few new things I would think.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I will check it out! I am trying to make these two into holiday photos so I can print them out for Christmas cards ...  These are from last year on my phone believe it or not ....



8ead5ade-0e93-4ae0-8b1a-0ff92a9654f3 by Leah Lu, on Flickr



0426130800b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Blueduck1105

It's just hard when you want to print phone pics. Once you start blowing them up no matter how large or small you really notice the poor quality! I'll be interested to see it though! They are good pictures and fun scenes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zack

Gorgeous photos Abbylynn, as always.


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> Also this sweet girl, husky mix? I named her Izzy.


Izzy has a racing stripe! That nose is super awesome!


----------



## Vivyd

Blueduck1105 said:


> Always such exciting pictures in this thread. What kind of camera did you get yourself!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got a Nikon D5200. 

I was reading a whole bunch about photography before I got it, thinking "this seems easy enough, I'll have it down in no time". The camera arrives and I can't do squat. Was just trying to take some photos in my living room and everything was so dark it was practically black. Maybe this learning curve will be steeper than I thought....


----------



## Blueduck1105

Vivyd said:


> I got a Nikon D5200.
> 
> I was reading a whole bunch about photography before I got it, thinking "this seems easy enough, I'll have it down in no time". The camera arrives and I can't do squat. Was just trying to take some photos in my living room and everything was so dark it was practically black. Maybe this learning curve will be steeper than I thought....


I got a d5200 too a few months ago? Maybe three? I moved with my girlfriend so was occupied getting all that together then got Holt so finally starting back to take pictures. I felt and still feel the same way! If you have any "stupid" questions ask me I will probably not know the answer but I can try and help since not only do we have the same camera but for sure learning together. I wanted a point and shoot then convinced myself to get a nicer one which is great but wasn't at all ready!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogsule

My random shot from yesterday. My daughter got a new blanket at JC Penny that was so soft and such a pretty dark brown color I just had to try to take a pic of Belle by it. Set it up in my living room by a bright window, of course it got darker out (it had been cloudy anyway) as soon as I did this so I do want to try again on a brighter day so I can get a crisper shot. Love Belle's pose though, I couldn't have made her do that if I tried!


IMG_8288a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

They're just sort of bananaballs.


----------



## schmikry

First BarkBox.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Must be exciting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox

sassafras said:


> They're just sort of bananaballs.


This picture is much less disconcerting in context.

I think.

That Squash LOL <3


----------



## Slartibartfast

Equinox said:


> This picture is much less disconcerting in context.
> 
> I think.
> 
> That Squash LOL <3


So true. Most people who spend time here know that Squash is a big goofball and he is madly in love with Maisy, but a random person might not see that in this picture.


----------



## sassafras

Slartibartfast said:


> So true. Most people who spend time here know that Squash is a big goofball and he is madly in love with Maisy, but a random person might not see that in this picture.


Aheh, Equinox saw a version of that picture elsewhere that was just a close up crop of Squash and with no context at all he looked sort of frightening.


----------



## Vivyd

Blueduck1105 said:


> I got a d5200 too a few months ago? Maybe three? I moved with my girlfriend so was occupied getting all that together then got Holt so finally starting back to take pictures. I felt and still feel the same way! If you have any "stupid" questions ask me I will probably not know the answer but I can try and help since not only do we have the same camera but for sure learning together. I wanted a point and shoot then convinced myself to get a nicer one which is great but wasn't at all ready!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome. I've seen Holt's photo thread before and thought your photos were looking pretty good.

Here's some more from playing around with the camera today. Finally got some action shots of Linken.


----------



## Sibe

gingerkid said:


> Izzy has a racing stripe! That nose is super awesome!


 She was never officially named Izzy.. because she got ADOPTED the next day!!!


----------



## aburgess88

Here are a couple new funny ones of my boy!


----------



## Sibe

I'm doing a farmer's market holiday event in a couple weeks to promote my dog training and paracord, and they asked for some pics to put up on their facebook. So here we go! I had Kaytu be my model for both her collar and Denali's.




























Only after putting the pics on my computer did I notice an odd blur.. that's what I get for taking my camera to the shelter, big dried nose print on half the lens!


----------



## Vicky88

Give us a kiss


Happy, mad Staffy


Walkies


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

One of the animal control dogs we photographed tonight, two seconds before colliding with my boyfriend. So funny, cutest puppy. My boyfriend squeaked a toy to get him to look and the puppy looked at him and froze, then when boyfriend was sufficiently tricked into complacency puppy made his leap. If this photo had sound it would be me yelling "LOOK OUT!"


----------



## Sibe

Haha great capture!

I've been posting too much here lately.. but the shelter just gave this litter Thanksgiving names and it's too cute to not share.

This is Turkey









Pumpkin









Potato









Stuffing









Green Bean









Gravy









Cranberry


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

The names go with the Pumpkin Pie Litter! I guess that means I should adopt one.


----------



## Vivyd

Cute puppies and names.

We went to a temple today and the temple dog must of recently had puppies, because this little guy was hanging around trying to play with my boys.







Kill me with cuteness.


----------



## Equinox

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> One of the animal control dogs we photographed tonight, two seconds before colliding with my boyfriend. So funny, cutest puppy. My boyfriend squeaked a toy to get him to look and the puppy looked at him and froze, then when boyfriend was sufficiently tricked into complacency puppy made his leap. If this photo had sound it would be me yelling "LOOK OUT!"


Okay fine, I will have this dog. I do really love his color!



Sibe said:


> Potato


Potato. Potato is mine. Please message me for my address and I will expect him at my door by Thanksgiving 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> The names go with the Pumpkin Pie Litter! I guess that means I should adopt one.


Haha, just realized this! Well, I can understand your logic -_ has a Pumpkin Pie dog. 10/10 would do it again. _


----------



## zack

Sibe said:


> I'm doing a farmer's market holiday event in a couple weeks to promote my dog training and paracord, and they asked for some pics to put up on their facebook. So here we go! I had Kaytu be my model for both her collar and Denali's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only after putting the pics on my computer did I notice an odd blur.. that's what I get for taking my camera to the shelter, big dried nose print on half the lens!


 Stunning photos Sibe.


----------



## gingerkid

The only time that Snowball has voluntarily climbed into someone's lap (a friend of my husband). I just can't get over how tiny he looks!


Murdoch 046 by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## LoMD13

Tiny head exploding for a bully stick


----------



## dagwall

LoMD13 said:


> Tiny head exploding for a bully stick


Haha adorable little Lola bean. I'm very familiar with such vocalizations protesting just how unfair it all is, just a few octaves lower from Jubes.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Please help me. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

LoMD13 said:


> Tiny head exploding for a bully stick


Lol! This girl seriously needs to be cloned!


----------



## Vicky88

Vivyd said:


> Cute puppies and names.
> 
> We went to a temple today and the temple dog must of recently had puppies, because this little guy was hanging around trying to play with my boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill me with cuteness.


Awww, that is one cute puppy!. I might of picked it up and brought it home with me. Then again Holly would not be happy if I did that!.


----------



## Sibe

Bottom center is my favorite hahahaa


----------



## Abbylynn

Cookie Crumb chillin ...


1121131413a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1121131413 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

Gonna look stunning on Gabe the Doberman!


DSC_0462 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Equinox said:


> Okay fine, I will have this dog. I do really love his color!
> Haha, just realized this! Well, I can understand your logic -_ has a Pumpkin Pie dog. 10/10 would do it again. _


Ugh I love every thing about him. He was so shy when I was trying to get him out. REALLY wanted to come to me, but at the same time wasn't brave enough. When he finally did and I got him out he bounced every where. 

Well, Shambles was a lovely puppy at least! I can't complain about those days.


----------



## Sibe

DJEtzel said:


> Gonna look stunning on Gabe the Doberman!
> 
> 
> DSC_0462 by DJetzel, on Flickr


 Wow 0.o I love that!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

BubbaMoose said:


> Please help me.
> 
> View attachment 122386
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lmao! Oh wow


----------



## Vivyd

Vicky88 said:


> Awww, that is one cute puppy!. I might of picked it up and brought it home with me. Then again Holly would not be happy if I did that!.


I wanted to take him home too. But after a quick conversation with my girlfriend we agreed that three dogs is two too many


----------



## BernerMax

Abbylynn--
Waah you got a new dog? I been away too long!

Oh and that collar posted by DJEtzel.... has my favorite buckle.... I have a black leather martingale with that clip Love it....


----------



## BernerMax

Layla!Loves me!!! This was Halloween actually but now I can post picsYay...


----------



## Abbylynn

BernerMax said:


> Layla!Loves me!!! This was Halloween actually but now I can post picsYay...


Love that Layla pic! 

Yeah ... got me a "Cookie Crumb" ... Lab mix of sorts .... 5 months old. Went to the shelter looking for a Lab or a mix of .... and someone in a car pulled in ready to dump her. Her feet never hit the floor of the shelter. I grabbed her up in the parking lot! She is in training with me to be a SD for myself. 


http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/214418-cookies-sd-thread.html


1029131231 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Cookie is a reverse brindle and a very dark chocolate in the light.


----------



## BernerMax

Abbylynn said:


> Love that Layla pic!
> 
> Yeah ... got me a "Cookie Crumb" ... Lab mix of sorts .... 5 months old. Went to the shelter looking for a Lab or a mix of .... and someone in a car pulled in ready to dump her. Her feet never hit the floor of the shelter. I grabbed her up in the parking lot! She is in training with me to be a SD for myself.
> 
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/214418-cookies-sd-thread.html
> 
> 
> 1121131412c by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> Cookie is a reverse brindle and a very dark chocolate in the light.


I love those reverse brindles, our dear departed Boxer Jane was one (but combined with her bulldoggy look, it made everyone scared of her and she was the sweetest thing)-- your Cookie has the sweetest most melting brown eyes.... she will make a great service dog for you I am sure!


----------



## Blueduck1105

Didn't even know a reverse brindle was a thing! Holt it getting more brownish as well but all depends on the light he is in


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Boxers come in reverse brindle, they're the first breed I heard about for "reverse brindle." They do look black until the light hits them. I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## DJEtzel

Sibe said:


> Wow 0.o I love that!


Thanks! I need to get a picture of it on Gabe.


----------



## Blueduck1105

That like it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

You can see the striping on Cookie when you are up close and in the sunlight. It is neat!!!  In other lighting she looks like Holt and turns a beautiful reddish dark chocolate black.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Holt looks pretty black a lot but recently getting more brown. Light is pretty drastic as far as how he looks so not sure what color to call him. Don't know why the image code from photobucket is a link now?

Since just after the recent update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

This is really the best I can do since Jonas does not love Sham, but it's their birthdays. Jonas is 8, and Sham is- get this- THREE YEARS OLD. Three! 










My boyfriend swears he'll take nice photos of them together for me, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## BubbaMoose

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> This is really the best I can do since Jonas does not love Sham, but it's their birthdays. Jonas is 8, and Sham is- get this- THREE YEARS OLD. Three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend swears he'll take nice photos of them together for me, but I'll believe it when I see it.


Oh my! Happy Birthday handsome boys! Is theirs the exact same day? Pretty cool. 

Buster and Moose are a week and a half apart. One three days before Christmas and the other on NYE. Conjoined bday snacks for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

BubbaMoose said:


> Oh my! Happy Birthday handsome boys! Is theirs the exact same day? Pretty cool.
> 
> Buster and Moose are a week and a half apart. One three days before Christmas and the other on NYE. Conjoined bday snacks for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, my most rotten boys share a day! The rest of the PP puppies were born the 23rd, but I guess the world was not quite ready for Sham and he squeaked out sometime in the wee hours of the 24th.


----------



## BernerMax

Oh Happy Birthday to your Boys TWAB! Sham is so grown up now....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I know.  He was so wee when he got here..










Well, not that wee for 3 1/2 months old, but he once was MUCH smaller than he is now! Jonas hated him from day one:


----------



## MimiAzura

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


>


OH MY GOD! so cute <3 
he's gorgeous anyway though <3 
Happy Birthday boys :3


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Last night hubby taught Obi that to get the ball thrown for him, he has to put it in the bowl. Only took about two minutes:


----------



## Sibe

Nali and Kay got to play with my friend's lab puppy, Peanut. He is 3 1/2 months old, he's gonna be BIG.


----------



## BernerMax

PUPPIES! Puppies.... must. not . get . puppy....
You guys are terrible.... posting all those puppy pics for us to lust over, fortuantly, I finally realize we are at our Limit on dogs......


----------



## sassafras

You'll never be as happy as this dog no matter how long as you live, sorry.


----------



## BernerMax

sassafras said:


> You'll never be as happy as this dog no matter how long as you live, sorry.



LOL thats why I love dogs... They just ARE....


----------



## Abbylynn

Eddee is clearly enjoying "Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer"  Lol! He is always watching the television .... intently!


----------



## Shell

Abbylynn said:


> Eddee is clearly enjoying "Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer"  Lol! He is always watching the television .... intently!


They have something in common


----------



## Abbylynn

Shell said:


> They have something in common


Lol! Too cute! Eddee is now on my Dad's lap still watching it! Lol!


----------



## elpizo

Well.

When I got home earlier today, there was a cat carrier with a little cold puppy inside it. I was seriously confused, until I checked my phone and saw that I had a text from my cousin that said, "Gremmy is on your porch. Could you please watch her until I get home on Monday?" Like I have a choice. I'm a dog person, but I'm not a puppy person; I haven't had a puppy in 8 years. It's complete chaos at my house right now.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Wow, that's pretty crazy she would just leave her puppy in a carrier without knowing if you would be there to receive her. She's crazy cute though so if you wanted to send her to me that would be fine.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

A couple pictures from today.

Begging or waiting for anything to drop in the kitchen while food was being prepared...









And once we got home, she passed out. Must have been the tryptophan from the turkey haha. One happy puppy.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Happy Birthday Jonas and Sham so cute together


----------



## PatriciafromCO

aww,,, geesh that is crazy to just text and leave with out getting a reply.. have fun


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Final piece of the puzzle is complete for my crew and the new kitty... Was able to play with the sparkly wand with the cat (only) and all the dogs sat and waited patiently  lol.. everyone tired... sparkly wands are exhausting...


----------



## sassafras

Hunky AND ridiculous.


----------



## Vivyd

Been trying to get a photo of Linken running for a while now. This is the best I've got so far, and I had to crop it down a bit. I think I'm going to need to get it when my girlfriend comes on walks with me, so that I can get the side-on angle, not just to and from me...or get a better zoom lense...or both.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Aheee. We had a Justin Timberlake sing a long at my work, so when I got home I figured the sparkly tie should be passed around.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Put this up today! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Blueduck1105 said:


> Put this up today!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How awesome!


----------



## Blueduck1105

Thanks. It looks pretty good. I can't figure out since the new update for photobucket why the image code takes you to a link instead of just the picture like it used to??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

That's super cute over the mantle.


----------



## Sibe

SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! These are so bright, picture doesn't do them justice at all.

Click for full size


----------



## Salina




----------



## PatriciafromCO

Sibe said:


> SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! These are so bright, picture doesn't do them justice at all.
> 
> Click for full size


love these  ...


----------



## Abbylynn

Sibe said:


> SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! These are so bright, picture doesn't do them justice at all.
> 
> Click for full size


Those are nice!  I like the style.


----------



## Vivyd

Sibe said:


> SQUEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! These are so bright, picture doesn't do them justice at all.
> 
> Click for full size


Those are really nice. I especially like Kaytu's one.


----------



## LoMD13

Sham looks real handsome in dress clothes! Love the tail blur. 










New favorite toy. She has a slight obsession over this thing. I have to hide it when she's not looking or else she stays up squeaking at night.


----------



## elpizo

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Wow, that's pretty crazy she would just leave her puppy in a carrier without knowing if you would be there to receive her. She's crazy cute though so if you wanted to send her to me that would be fine.





ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Aheee. We had a Justin Timberlake sing a long at my work, so when I got home I figured the sparkly tie should be passed around.


(Super late reply.)

I know, I couldn't believe she just left her out there. It was cold, too.
I will express ship her to you ASAP, but only if you send me the brown snaggletooth dog. My god, the cute.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

elpizo said:


> (Super late reply.)
> 
> I know, I couldn't believe she just left her out there. It was cold, too.
> I will express ship her to you ASAP, but only if you send me the brown snaggletooth dog. My god, the cute.


Excellent! The brown snaggletooth comes with the giant brindle monster, though so.. good luck! 

I may bargain Magpie off for Lola but I can't decide.


----------



## Vivyd

Linken looking weird




Linken posing


----------



## Sibe

He is so cute!! Great photos.


----------



## Lupen

I haven't posted here in awhile, but thought I'd share these photos of Koda 



































































Smile!


----------



## Abbylynn

Linken sure is a cutie! He has Eddee's ears!  And Koda is adorable! I love the scarf, collar, and jacket .... not to mention the smile!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Omg Sibe the pictures look amazing hung up! I bet you can't stop looking at them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogsule

Lupen said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile, but thought I'd share these photos of Koda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile!


I think I am in love!!!!! I LOVE bi-eyed dogs and yours is adorable! Where did you get that bandana? I love it too. Such a photogenic dog too.


----------



## DJEtzel

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Peppermint

My horse and my dog. Pita has the BC stalk going on. She and my horse used to play ridiculous games, mostly my horse (Cal) sneaking up on my dog (Pita) while she was in his field. Also, lots of galloping down trails. Pita was a great confidence booster for any horse I took on the trail, probably because she scared the deer away and served as "lead horse". 










We're a little ball obsessed... does it show?


----------



## Sibe

Favorite shots from the shelter today

Roper


















Stanley


















Laila


----------



## AngelParia

Looking cute









My Stuffie









Picture time!


----------



## Tainted

Neck scratches, ftw!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

AngelParia said:


> Looking cute


Oh JEEZ those two look just like two of my old shelter dogs and I definitely got a little teary eyed. One I see frequently, but I haven't seen the other since her adoption about a year ago.


----------



## Lupen

Abbylynn said:


> Linken sure is a cutie! He has Eddee's ears!  And Koda is adorable! I love the scarf, collar, and jacket .... not to mention the smile!





dogsule said:


> I think I am in love!!!!! I LOVE bi-eyed dogs and yours is adorable! Where did you get that bandana? I love it too. Such a photogenic dog too.


Thank you both ^^ And I ordered the bandana off of Etsy; they always have cute dog collars/accessories.


----------



## Abbylynn

1110131155a - Copy - Copy - Copy by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Leah's face is so expressive!

I found a stray today, I took foster dog Higgins with me to get the mail and as I was coming back into our yard I saw this pitty type dog two doors down at the corner. I made a kissy sound and called to him and he started coming over. I shoved Higgins inside before the stray guy got to us and looped the stray with the leash. He wasn't wearing a collar. I cracked the door open and told hub to hand me my wallet so I could drive him to the shelter. Dog is super sweet, in rough shape but nice. Scraped up back legs that looked like old injuries that had healed, and is a bit on the thin side (can't tell in pic due to him turning) but not emaciated. I had the shelter intake lady scan him real quick because if he wasn't chipped I was going to make flyers for him. But he's chipped!!! Somebody must miss him bunches, he's so nice.









So then I'm home and my friend sends me a CL ad for husky puppies being sold at 3 weeks old. I text with the seller stating my concern, he claims the parents are attacking the puppies, but instead of hand raising or seeking help from a rescue he wants to sell them. AT THREE WEEKS OLD. So I emailed staff at the shelter where I volunteer. Gonna advertise to sell puppies at 3 weeks old? Well I'll plug your phone number into google to get your home address and send animal control to your house. Good day to you sir.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Volunteering with animals is so rewarding.


----------



## Sibe

Hahahahaha if I had a dollar for every time a dog wrapped around my leg..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Weirdest way to become a millionaire ever!


----------



## Jare

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Volunteering with animals is so rewarding.





HAHAHAHAHA your face in the second one. Your eyes look like you have SEEN SOME THINGS.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Jare said:


> HAHAHAHAHA your face in the second one. Your eyes look like you have SEEN SOME THINGS.


Oh god he wouldn't stop. Hold me.


----------



## DJEtzel

Recon's best friend. <3


----------



## mooseontheloose

Tainted said:


> Neck scratches, ftw!


Good lord that dog is jacked LOL


----------



## kvee

My Susie is getting so big. I wasn't expecting her to get this tall. I'll do a DNA test on her one day.

Here she is in all her glory. Moonstone Beach in Cambria, CA during my Bday weekend in Big Sur.


----------



## taquitos

kvee said:


> My Susie is getting so big. I wasn't expecting her to get this tall. I'll do a DNA test on her one day.
> 
> Here she is in all her glory. Moonstone Beach in Cambria, CA during my Bday weekend in Big Sur.


She's gorgeous!

What harness is she wearing?


----------



## Sibe

It's one of those nights...

How to pet your dog









How to hold your cat








(I promise he was ok, I'm supporting him and not crushing his legs or anything)

How to play with your dog


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Haha, Sibe. The first photo looks like how Elsa and Jack like to be pet. They just.. melt into your hand.


----------



## Abbylynn

Apparently Eddee has taught Cookie Crumb how to watch the television with him. Lol! 



1208131226a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## taquitos

Abbylynn said:


> Apparently Eddee has taught Cookie Crumb how to watch the television with him. Lol!



That is too cute! They both look very interested in the TV. My dog only watches TV when we have Animal Planet on haha


----------



## BubbaMoose

OMG! Cookie looks huge!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> OMG! Cookie looks huge!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol! Cookie is TALL! lOl!


----------



## kvee

taquitos said:


> She's gorgeous!
> 
> What harness is she wearing?


Hey, 

Top Paw mesh harness from Petsmart http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13024704
It is too snug on her now. We love this harness is padded and I hope comfortable for her.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Arka's full sister... isn't she just stunning


----------



## Jare

New collar:


Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


New tags to go along with it:


Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


And here, have a cat:


Untitled by Dogsandstuff, on Flickr


----------



## Lupen

Back with a few more photos; finally got a good one of Rylee.  Even though Koda doesn't look too happy in some of these, he doesn't mind the hat at all, really. Rylee though... not so much. Took awhile to get her to leave the hat alone long enough for that one photo.










































And some funny bonus pics:


























They look evil in that last picture, but I managed to take a picture at the worst *cough*best*cough* moment when they were busy playing, haha.​


----------



## BubbaMoose

The most cuddly boys. 
Also, can. not. deal. with how much my baby Moose makes Bubs look like a shrimp. 

Edit: ugh. Terrible picture quality after resizing.... :'(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Did y'all hear the news?! We turn ONE and NINE this month!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

One more....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Too many fantastic pics being posted!!! Love them all <3


----------



## Shell

Those are GREAT BubbaMoose! So expressive on the part of the dog's and creatively posed too.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Thank you Shell! They are very patient and willing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiAzura

can't remember if i already posted this.. 

Freya is nearly 6 months old, already!


----------



## Foresthund

A test-because I was having troubles posting photos the past week.


----------



## Crantastic

Lupen said:


>


Beautiful dogs, and this photo is amazing. I love pics that make the dogs look crazy!

Here are some recent pics of my guys, from shortly before it snowed! The boardwalk is a lot more white right now.



















And a bonus canine. When the dogs and I were out walking, we met a guy who said, "I just saw a HUGE fox! Biggest fox I've ever seen!" Five minutes later, I spotted said monster fox. (He was normal-sized.)


----------



## gingerkid

Lupen said:


> They look evil in that last picture, but I managed to take a picture at the worst *cough*best*cough* moment when they were busy playing, haha.​


I LOVE this photo. It is awesome. You/your dogs take really good photos in general! Koda is a very handsome boy!

Snowball went to the groomer's today. They gave him a ribbon, so now he is a pretty pretty princess.


photo (2) by open_destiny, on Flickr


photo (3) by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

Recon got a Christmas collar last week. I usually hate flat collars on him, but I love the collar, so I had to do it! 


DSC_0652 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Such a hard life. 










Right after this photo was snapped, she saw the cat run by and proceeded to LAUNCH off my stomach rupturing several of my internal organs ): at least that's what it felt like.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Is that a shirt.. of her face? Because that's amazing.


----------



## Abbylynn

Lol! Leah Lu last year and her first Christmas! Unreal!!! ............... Lol! 



1127121907 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Little Wise Owl

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Is that a shirt.. of her face? Because that's amazing.


Pretty much, yeah. Lmao


----------



## Abbylynn

EEeeek!!! Glad it is plastic! ... Quick as lightening that Miss Cookie Crumb is!



1211131043 (2) by Leah Lu, on Flickr

Embarrassed are we!?????? ........


1211131117 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Not really! ..............



1211131112a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## luv mi pets

sharing is caring



nap time


----------



## Sibe

Awwwwwwww!


----------



## luv mi pets

from this to this









to this


----------



## Shell




----------



## luv mi pets

from this to this








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## luv mi pets

from this to this










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## workerant

Shell said:


>


Wheeee! I can fly!


----------



## Blueduck1105

That looks almost photoshopped appears like the puppy is floating! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell

Blueduck1105 said:


> That looks almost photoshopped appears like the puppy is floating!


Only thing I edited was the white balance to compensate for the bright snow and dark sky giving the camera fits.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Jack McCoy has never been crated in his life (or at least the nearly 6 years we've had him) and only recently decided he MUST have a crate. I find him in Sham's crate all the time. Our bedroom is an OK size but we have a large bed and Sham's large crate.. so I had to improvise with closet crate. Looks ridiculous, but I woke up to find a happy Jack:


----------



## luv mi pets

My daughter's boyfriend went and got himself a new puppy. He is an Anatolian shepx Gr Pyr cross


----------



## luv mi pets

my Anatolian/Gr Pyr cross went from this to this









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe! Looks like Eddee is wearing an old fashioned lace hat!


23b6ac7e-58a5-470d-a509-1fa3baf17234 (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


ae610e54-fe6e-4824-b0b7-a17fccf1d9ec by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy Holidays! 


d5f8e08b-4243-4a53-a313-8e56bd57bfbe by Leah Lu, on Flickr


1214131212b1 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

And now, dogs wearing holiday accessories.


----------



## Abbylynn

sassafras said:


> And now, dogs wearing holiday accessories.


Awesome! Love this!


----------



## dagwall

Haha, looks like Pip is giving you the stink eye. Love the photo.


----------



## Kyle071785

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! Leah Lu last year and her first Christmas! Unreal!!! ............... Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 1127121907 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


that's awesome


----------



## Blueduck1105

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

Still lost on best way to post images. I don't want it to go to a link! Photobucket IMG copy used to just get the picture now goes to link? Maybe I'll use Flickr. What is the best through Flickr 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

bully stick for some bbq chips? A fair trade in her book.


----------



## Sibe

Blueduck1105 said:


>


 What I did was clicked on the picture, which linked to the photobucket page. I right clicked on the image and clicked "Copy Image Location". Then I put







(to paste quickly, I hit Ctrl+v on the keyboard; you can also click Edit at the very top of your browser and click Paste)


----------



## Blueduck1105

Thanks Sibe. I'm at work but will mess around later. I'm only on an iPhone and iPad no computer so hope that if I hold on the picture I will have that option because I can't right click. Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

I don't think I posted this here, yet... 


DSC_0651 by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

The husband got new sunglasses. My brother sent them, and wanted pics. So hubby took this.


----------



## starrysim

SydTheSpaniel said:


> bully stick for some bbq chips? A fair trade in her book.


Awww she was really trying to trade? Too cute. Luna hid a bully stick recently because we were having a party and it was too busy for her to chew it in peace. I didn't realize until late that night she was chomping away at it, I was like where did you get that. I thought it was the cutest, because she has never hid anything before.


----------



## sassafras

Maisy got jams.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

starrysim said:


> Awww she was really trying to trade? Too cute. Luna hid a bully stick recently because we were having a party and it was too busy for her to chew it in peace. I didn't realize until late that night she was chomping away at it, I was like where did you get that. I thought it was the cutest, because she has never hid anything before.


Haha, yep! She does it ALL the time, any time she's begging, she'll grab something and hold it up in front of me, I caught on when she did it randomly and rewarded it... so now any time she begs, she tries to trade. It's the cutest thing ever. She also hoards socks under the bed... hahaha.


----------



## BubbaMoose

And then he said, "It's not easy being this ridiculously good looking, but somebody has to do it."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

sassafras said:


> Maisy got jams.


Maisy looks as uneasy as holt did when his winter gear came yesterday. Need to return the boots and he got a jacket that doesn't quite live up to expectations.

First was from my phone library so may not be good second is photobucket link














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HyperFerret

Selfie!! - Emerald


----------



## sassafras

Blueduck1105 said:


> Maisy looks as uneasy as holt did when his winter gear came yesterday.


Nah, she's fine with the jams actually. But she loathes the soul-stealing, blinding cyclops aka camera and flash.


----------



## Sibe

Shelter doggies!

Lars









Noooooooo









Stella









Tom Tom


















Klem









(The light through the fence is making the pattern on his back/side that looks like ribs, he's not emaciated)









From last week, I don't think I posted but sorry for the repeat if I did.
Marika









Maypo, one of my favs









Helga


----------



## Sibe

...Since when do posts full of pics always need mod approval? Is that a new thing, or am I in trouble for posting too many pics?


----------



## luv mi pets

Sibe said:


> ...Since when do posts full of pics always need mod approval? Is that a new thing, or am I in trouble for posting too many pics?


You got that too! I thought I was the only bad one.


Sassafrass- Where did Maisy get the Jams? I like them!


----------



## Sibe

I'd think that if it was a "you're being naughty" thing I would have gotten a message from a mod/admin. I do post tons of pictures. I love pictures.

I still have Nali's toy she got to bring home from the breeder. It's a green lion I named Oz. When she started ripping the mane out to eat, I cut it off. When she ripped an ear off, I made sure she didn't unstuff it. When she ripped the other ear off, I hid it behind the movies on our bookcase. This is what happens every single time I bring it out. It's always made her whine, even as a puppy. We can't have any squeaky toys in the house because they cause the same reaction.


----------



## Abbylynn

"I love to pose" 


1217132135 (9) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## BubbaMoose

Sibe said:


> I'd think that if it was a "you're being naughty" thing I would have gotten a message from a mod/admin. I do post tons of pictures. I love pictures.
> 
> I still have Nali's toy she got to bring home from the breeder. It's a green lion I named Oz. When she started ripping the mane out to eat, I cut it off. When she ripped an ear off, I made sure she didn't unstuff it. When she ripped the other ear off, I hid it behind the movies on our bookcase. This is what happens every single time I bring it out. It's always made her whine, even as a puppy. We can't have any squeaky toys in the house because they cause the same reaction.


Aww! Moose loved this video!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

So, it's been in the upper 60s the past couple of days here in Kansas. Sydney was really enjoying it.


----------



## sassafras

luv mi pets said:


> Sassafrass- Where did Maisy get the Jams? I like them!


On Etsy, from a shop called Tootlewear.


----------



## Rayneiac

Wow, I haven't been here in forever, school has kept me extremely busy! But, that's over now and in addition to the Black Lab, I have a new puppy!

Meet Lucky, the Rott x ?????. 

































She is about 10-12 weeks old. My best friend's husband found her and her littermate dumped near a gas station. Both have loving homes now!


----------



## Blueduck1105

Congrats! Super cute puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras

Aaahhh! It's another Maisy/Zoey clone!


----------



## starrysim

Rayneiac said:


> Wow, I haven't been here in forever, school has kept me extremely busy! But, that's over now and in addition to the Black Lab, I have a new puppy!
> 
> Meet Lucky, the Rott x ?????.
> 
> She is about 10-12 weeks old. My best friend's husband found her and her littermate dumped near a gas station. Both have loving homes now!


Lucky they were found... LOL now I get where the name came from  I think Lucky needs her own thread!


----------



## Sarah~

Pictures of Xena from a few days ago... And a few of Mr. Eko.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Sitting "patiently" behind the trail of treats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rayneiac

starrysim said:


> Lucky they were found... LOL now I get where the name came from


Yep! Her brother is "George", as in the 'love him and pet him and call him GEORGE' sort.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am sooo done playing dress up Mom!!!


----------



## kadylady

sassafras said:


> Maisy got jams.


Too cute! I think Zoey needs some jams!


----------



## DJEtzel

Blueduck1105 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> Sitting "patiently" behind the trail of treats
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love it!


----------



## Vivyd

Linken's winter coat arrived the other day and just in time, as we had a lot of rain and a little bit of snow. The first time my dogs have seen snow I think. Linken wasn't being very cooperative and wouldn't look at the camera. Xiao Huang was even worse. He wouldn't even get on the snow so I could take a picture.


----------



## Abbylynn

Vivyd said:


> Linken's winter coat arrived the other day and just in time, as we had a lot of rain and a little bit of snow. The first time my dogs have seen snow I think. Linken wasn't being very cooperative and wouldn't look at the camera. Xiao Huang was even worse. He wouldn't even get on the snow so I could take a picture.




Very very Handsome in his new coat! I love it!


----------



## DJEtzel

I love seeing all of the pictures of dogs in their jammies/jackets/fun attire. Maisy looks good in yellow. 

This is old, but I love how Sir looks in this jacket!


----------



## Abbylynn

DJEtzel said:


> I love seeing all of the pictures of dogs in their jammies/jackets/fun attire. Maisy looks good in yellow.
> 
> This is old, but I love how Sir looks in this jacket!


Super handsome there!  Cookie Crumb looks like a thoroughbred race horse in her coat! LOl! Those long skinny legs of hers! I think I should have named her "Twiggy"!!!



1121131413a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel

Abbylynn said:


> Super handsome there!  Cookie Crumb looks like a thoroughbred race horse in her coat! LOl! Those long skinny legs of hers! I think I should have named her "Twiggy"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1121131413a by Leah Lu, on Flickr


It's never too late to change her name!


----------



## jsca

nap time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

No, I really don't want that piece of celery. 








Wait, you mean, I can HAVE it?








I'll move in verrrry slowly, don't want to scare it off. 








Yum. 








Bubbie gets some too!




















So. Weird. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel




----------



## sassafras

Snug in her jams.


----------



## Vivyd

Abbylynn said:


> Very very Handsome in his new coat! I love it!


Haha, thanks. He seems to like it pretty well too. Thankfully unlike last year, neither or them are trying to eat/chew their clothes.


----------



## mrgoodkat

Ain't I the prettiest little thing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doggle

Milagra Steps Out


----------



## sassafras

Ooof, my heart.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Got my recent purchase today in the mail. Compliments of our very own DJEtzel!


----------



## DJEtzel

Blueduck1105 said:


> Got my recent purchase today in the mail. Compliments of our very own DJEtzel!


OMG YAAAAAAAY! 

I saw you posted in this thread and hurried over, hoping they were pictures of him with his new goods!! I think that looks so sharp on him, can I use a few pictures for my facebook page?


----------



## Blueduck1105

Of course. I plan on getting better once that are slightly edited eventually but use whatever you want


----------



## Averyismypei

Play time!


----------



## zd91

my pugland (pug x westie) 4 month old puppy


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

We pulled a little fellow who was going to be euthanized today over this obvious giant mass. He's having it removed on the 27th and biopsied. He seemed to know he was free right away. Excuse the extremely sleepy face. Another girl I had come for was killed along with several others so I had to cry out before selfies.










Also, ahehehehe:


----------



## CptJack

On the way back home from Christmas Eve Breakfast at my Mom's.


----------



## Crantastic

Did you get a new camera, CptJack? I don't think I've seen a photo of Kylie yet with such vibrant colors! She's so cute.


----------



## CptJack

Crantastic said:


> Did you get a new camera, CptJack? I don't think I've seen a photo of Kylie yet with such vibrant colors! She's so cute.


Sadly, no. That was my husband's _phone_ and really good light. I will, um, be borrowing that thing in the future, I do believe.


----------



## Laurelin

A mudsicle. On our hike yesterday.


ices by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


ices2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## BubbaMoose

The most cuddly boy. 








Moose turned 1 on December 22nd, and Bubs turns 9 on December 31st. 








Happy Birthday Moody! You light up our lives. 








Voicing his complaints about bath time. 








This picture was taken immediately after I said the word "Treat."








Back to talking crap about bath time. 








Crazy Weim lady. 








Tried to get them to take some pictures with me. They decided that wasn't going to be happening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Buster's face. Hahahaha. 

Oh, and Moose meets Photo Booth on my new iPad. 






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

Fun pictures! Poor moose in photo booth!

Holt is the same with bath time. He goes crazy when he's about to get in the tub and once he's in he just stands there helpless it's pathetic he's such a baby


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

NEED: 










I wish we weren't so restricted on photography at the shelter. My man takes the loveliest photos of the dogs.. standing in front of a sh!tty backdrop with a slip lead and zero time at the actual shelter to photoshop but LOOK AT HIS GIRL. Her name is Marlyn and I should adopt her.


----------



## LOSt

New winter jacket! Its a bit big on her, so I have to tweak it, but the size smaller was too small... 


and yesterday this goob turned 3!!! we kind of celebrated today tho... She got a nice meaty beef rib bone and my bf's co workers even got her a wiked cute cake (but a ppl cake.. so they were eating it in honor of her bday....)


----------



## DJEtzel

Puppy sitting. <3 He is too smart for his own good. 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

DJEtzel said:


> Puppy sitting. <3 He is too smart for his own good.
> 
> View attachment 129306
> 
> 
> View attachment 129314
> 
> 
> View attachment 129322
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You enjoy torturing me don't you,lol first recon pics now this...too much,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

My puppy is growing up  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Atleast her and Mae tolerate each other and tonight were even playing tug!! This pic was from a few days ago.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

My tumor rescue (now John Merrick- after the Elephant man, lol) had to have his leg amputated. The vet couldn't find any clean margins so they have to take the leg and send it all to pathology. He's doing OK!


----------



## gingerkid

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> NEED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we weren't so restricted on photography at the shelter. My man takes the loveliest photos of the dogs.. standing in front of a sh!tty backdrop with a slip lead and zero time at the actual shelter to photoshop but LOOK AT HIS GIRL. Her name is Marlyn and I should adopt her.


Look at that freckly bum! She is adorable.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

gingerkid said:


> Look at that freckly bum! She is adorable.


I am SO IN LOVE with her. Which is true for like.. every dog at the shelter.


----------



## Abbylynn

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> NEED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we weren't so restricted on photography at the shelter. My man takes the loveliest photos of the dogs.. standing in front of a sh!tty backdrop with a slip lead and zero time at the actual shelter to photoshop but LOOK AT HIS GIRL. Her name is Marlyn and I should adopt her.


She is gorgeous and you should adopt her! 

John Merrick Is adorable. I am happy he is doing good right now. Hope his tests come back good.


----------



## winniec777

A few random shots at the lake. She SO loves the snow!


Spies another dog close by.....




Happy snow dog....




Early evening light on a beautiful tree....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Abbylynn said:


> She is gorgeous and you should adopt her!
> 
> John Merrick Is adorable. I am happy he is doing good right now. Hope his tests come back good.


House would probably implode if I adopted any one else! I'm going to go see JM next week sometime because I have to transport some dogs out that way, so I am excited to see him moving. Really hope it wasn't cancer.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

BubbaMoose said:


> View attachment 127842
> 
> No, I really don't want that piece of celery.
> 
> View attachment 127850
> 
> Wait, you mean, I can HAVE it?
> 
> View attachment 127858
> 
> I'll move in verrrry slowly, don't want to scare it off.
> 
> View attachment 127802
> 
> Yum.
> 
> View attachment 127810
> 
> Bubbie gets some too!
> 
> View attachment 127818
> View attachment 127826
> View attachment 127834
> 
> So. Weird.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh my god you guys crack me up.

In other news:
Charlie, 10 months old (at the time), dragging my mom's GSD across the living room.

Enjoy


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Someone told me this should be framed. She was begging from a higher advantage... perching on the couch.


----------



## Rayneiac

"Hey there big sister...."









We ARE going somewhere, right mom? (Chance on the left, Lucky on the right)









Chance hogging the view out of the windshield.


----------



## DJEtzel

momtolabs said:


> You enjoy torturing me don't you,lol first recon pics now this...too much,lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Torturing you!? This pup is torturing me! lol


----------



## CptJack

This was taken via webcam, and at a distance but it amused me too much not to share, anyway. 










She's the size of his back foot.


----------



## momtolabs

Mae is wondering what's taking so long for my brother to get out of basketball practice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

Oh hai.


Patton by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Kayota

Roxie fell asleep like this... Cue suckling noises/movements... I think she was having a dream about her momma.


----------



## Rayneiac

DJEtzel said:


> Oh hai.
> 
> 
> Patton by DJetzel, on Flickr



Cue the cute!!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn says "Happy New Year All! " 



So do Leah Lu and Eddee Ozzborn! 





And Eddee is still so worried about all those shelter dogs ... as he was one of those 2 years ago.


----------



## sassafras

Tres Happy New Year Dogs !


----------



## BubbaMoose

Little Wise Owl said:


> Oh my god you guys crack me up.


Lol! They are goons. 


Sent from Petguide.com App



sassafras said:


> Tres Happy New Year Dogs !


Wow. Pip. Need. Please. 



Annnd, Happy New Year All!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kayota

I absolutely love the face Pip is making in that pic lol!


----------



## Shell

Happy New Years from Chester and Eva


----------



## winniec777

More snow pics -- a fine start to the new year!!


----------



## momtolabs

My cousins great pyrenese/collie mix. His name is spike and he is so sweet. This pic is about 4 months old. His fur has darkened a bit and he filled out a bit more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aburgess88

Blueduck1105 said:


> Got my recent purchase today in the mail. Compliments of our very own DJEtzel!


Hey, what kind of doggy is that? So cute! The snout/nose area actually looks a LOT like my Loki's... that's about the only part of him I can't currently attribute to Boston Terrier!


----------



## Kyle071785

I think Jax loved his first Christmas a little too much


----------



## starrysim

Finally created a Flickr account! These are from the holidays.

Perfect little lady










basking in the winter sun









Just a blur


----------



## Blueduck1105

The pictures aren't showing up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

It's Apple so I eat right? Right?





Kyle071785 said:


> I think Jax loved his first Christmas a little too much


Oh my goodness, that is adorable!!


----------



## Rootin'Rigby

This is Rigby and my parent's new Puppy Otis playing. Otis had Rigby's tail, it was so cute. They were both learning how to play with others, and it was pretty comical. 



Rigby sleeping under his blanket


Gotta love this face- he was watching my son play


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Sprung these two from the pound today. Felt like I was being watched. They didn't realize I opened a coffee, just that they heard SOMETHING open and surely it was for them:


----------



## RabbleFox

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Sprung these two from the pound today. Felt like I was being watched. They didn't realize I opened a coffee, just that they heard SOMETHING open and surely it was for them:


Are those dogs going to a Husky specific rescue by chance?! They look eerily similar to the dogs I've been following on Facebook/Hairy Houdini Husky Rescue and I *wanttttttt* them! Renegade? Eagle? Is that you???


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

RabbleFox said:


> Are those dogs going to a Husky specific rescue by chance?! They look eerily similar to the dogs I've been following on Facebook/Hairy Houdini Husky Rescue and I *wanttttttt* them! Renegade? Eagle? Is that you???


YES! You're looking at Renegade and Eagle! I busted them out today and just got back from transporting them to BJ. Did you see all the transport drama? Their original foster got into a mushing accident today and _got his finger severed._ Thankfully it all worked out. Eagle is a derp, and Renegade is a lover:


----------



## RabbleFox

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> YES! You're looking at Renegade and Eagle! I busted them out today and just got back from transporting them to BJ. Did you see all the transport drama? Their original foster got into a mushing accident today and _got his finger severed._ Thankfully it all worked out. Eagle is a derp, and Renegade is a lover...


When my dad stops being a meanie, then I am definitely adopting from/fostering for HHHR. I knew there was some drama occurring but that is crazy. Severed finger ain't no joke! Eek! I'm glad they have such a good foster network and they look soooo cute. You done good by transporting them. They look like little angels in the back seat there. And by angels I mean crazy demonic husky dogs. :3


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

RabbleFox said:


> When my dad stops being a meanie, then I am definitely adopting from/fostering for HHHR. I knew there was some drama occurring but that is crazy. Severed finger ain't no joke! Eek! I'm glad they have such a good foster network and they look soooo cute. You done good by transporting them. They look like little angels in the back seat there. And by angels I mean crazy demonic husky dogs. :3


I actually laughed out loud when the foster called me because he CALLED ME FROM THE HOSPITAL. He was like "Hey! I got into a mushing accident today and I cut my finger off, so I'm at the hospital. Can we possibly do the transport later tonight or tomorrow?" Uh you just severed a finger, we'll work something else out! What a cool dude. The gals were super chill, considering they're 4 year old Huskies from a sketchy background. They are from a musher, but were frequent fliers at the shelter since 2010 and the owner surrendered this time. Eagle's face is pretty scarred up and they were both emaciated upon intake. I cannot say enough good things about HHHR. BJ was an absolutely awesome lady to work with and they were ON finding these gals a foster home, and when the accident happened BJ immediately said "OK bring them here then." 

These two were my fourth dogs transporting in the last two weeks and it's so nice to deal with a couple really good rescues for a change.


----------



## RabbleFox

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I actually laughed out loud when the foster called me because he CALLED ME FROM THE HOSPITAL. He was like "Hey! I got into a mushing accident today and I cut my finger off, so I'm at the hospital. Can we possibly do the transport later tonight or tomorrow?" Uh you just severed a finger, we'll work something else out! What a cool dude. The gals were super chill, considering they're 4 year old Huskies from a sketchy background. They are from a musher, but were frequent fliers at the shelter since 2010 and the owner surrendered this time. Eagle's face is pretty scarred up and they were both emaciated upon intake. I cannot say enough good things about HHHR. BJ was an absolutely awesome lady to work with and they were ON finding these gals a foster home, and when the accident happened BJ immediately said "OK bring them here then."
> 
> These two were my fourth dogs transporting in the last two weeks and it's so nice to deal with a couple really good rescues for a change.


Poor girls! If they are chill now, I'm sure they'll bounce back to the prime of health sooner rather than later. I've only heard really good things about HHHR. They network Facebook like no other, updates daily, photos, asking for fosters or crates or whatever. Both of them have such nice eyes. I'm such a sucker for dogs like them.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

RabbleFox said:


> Poor girls! If they are chill now, I'm sure they'll bounce back to the prime of health sooner rather than later. I've only heard really good things about HHHR. They network Facebook like no other, updates daily, photos, asking for fosters or crates or whatever. Both of them have such nice eyes. I'm such a sucker for dogs like them.


Apparently the owner surrendered them for good this time around for killing chickens/smalls animals around. IMAGINE A DOG DOING THAT? So they're finally in logical hands that will take care of them. They're already spayed and vaccinated so they don't have to deal with much. Just getting some groceries and mushing with the foster's team after his finger grows back.


----------



## RabbleFox

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Apparently the owner surrendered them for good this time around for killing chickens/smalls animals around. IMAGINE A DOG DOING THAT? So they're finally in logical hands that will take care of them. They're already spayed and vaccinated so they don't have to deal with much. Just getting some groceries and mushing with the foster's team after his finger grows back.


YOU MEAN TO TELL ME HUSKIES HAVE PREY DRIVE?! I'm amazed. Spayed, UTD on shots, and going mushing? They've gone to a good place. Even if their foster is down a finger. XD


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

RabbleFox said:


> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME HUSKIES HAVE PREY DRIVE?! I'm amazed. Spayed, UTD on shots, and going mushing? They've gone to a good place. Even if their foster is down a finger. XD


Better him than me! Do you follow this page? I admin on it: https://www.facebook.com/TheUrgentList 

Got a couple dogs saved so far!


----------



## RabbleFox

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Better him than me! Do you follow this page? I admin on it: https://www.facebook.com/TheUrgentList
> 
> Got a couple dogs saved so far!


I don't yet... But now I will! I want to get more involved in rescue this semester. That page sounds like a good place to start!


----------



## Tainted

Git it, boiiii.


----------



## CptJack

The faces this dog makes....


----------



## Abbylynn

I "Loathe" this coat! ...........


----------



## Doggle

CptJack said:


> The faces this dog makes....


It's all those psychedelic fabrics, CptJack. They're... affecting her mind. The poor thing is tripping.

And is that an amber crystal ornament on her head? Come on, CptJack, we talked about this before. Those amber crystals give off weird rays. Not to be put on the dogs. Okay?


----------



## Doggle

You feel yourself getting very sleepy now. Your eyelids seem heavy. You're drifting, drifting on a sea of warm bedding... drifting away...


----------



## Rayneiac

Lucky is learning quickly.










But MOM....I don't wanna practice a sit/stay!!!









FINE...if you insist.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Rayneiac said:


> Lucky is learning quickly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 131114
> 
> 
> But MOM....I don't wanna practice a sit/stay!!!
> 
> View attachment 131122
> 
> 
> FINE...if you insist.


He has really sweet eyes! I love his fur coloring. 

Is there a reason you are choosing to use a choke chain on your baby puppy?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rayneiac

BubbaMoose said:


> He has really sweet eyes! I love his fur coloring.
> 
> Is there a reason you are choosing to use a choke chain on your baby puppy?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


In this photo it's ONLY because she managed to chew through the plastic buckle on her regular harness. Photo taken at the edge of my driveway about to hop in the truck to go to Tractor Supply and replace said collar/harness.......I figured with puppy THERE, I could made sure it was going to be sized better and prevent that from happening again.


----------



## DJEtzel

Patton Snow by DJetzel, on Flickr

Someone's enjoying the -31 degree weather. 



Abbylynn said:


> I "Loathe" this coat! ...........


That is adorable!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Rayneiac said:


> In this photo it's ONLY because she managed to chew through the plastic buckle on her regular harness. Photo taken at the edge of my driveway about to hop in the truck to go to Tractor Supply and replace said collar/harness.......I figured with puppy THERE, I could made sure it was going to be sized better and prevent that from happening again.


Gotcha! And ugh, how I do not miss the days of chewed harnesses and collars. I've so been there done that. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BubbaMoose

RMB noms. 








Es for me? Ok I take. 








I love my bone and my bone loves me!








Weeeee! Best day ever!








Nom nom. 








Can I help you, lady? Can you not see that I'm busy here?








Bubba is all done!








Moose....still has some work to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Whoops! Uploaded one of the same pics of Bubs twice. 

This was supposed to be over the "Nom nom" caption:








But yeah, Buster has a ridiculously strong jaw and is a really aggressive chewer. And Moose is.........uh, special.  

Pretty sure I'm just gonna end up giving Buster Moose's RMB and pick him up a bully stick from the store instead. Those seem to be more up his league, lol!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Look what I found. You should throw it. 


Mom, why can't I be a show dog?


----------



## DJEtzel

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Look what I found. You should throw it.
> 
> 
> Mom, why can't I be a show dog?


Oh my goodness, so precious! 

We're snowed in, so Patton is snoozing! 


Patton Sleeps by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Rayneiac

BubbaMoose said:


> Gotcha! And ugh, how I do not miss the days of chewed harnesses and collars. I've so been there done that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I bought multiples! Take that puppy teeth!!!!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Toby refused to go outside to potty and I know he had to go so we bundled up and went for a short walk (he can never turn down a walk). He peed for so long that he fell over. lmao Then he ultimately crumpled into a frozen dog ball and refused to walk any further. I had to carry him back. lol


----------



## Kyle071785

Little Wise Owl said:


> Toby refused to go outside to potty and I know he had to go so we bundled up and went for a short walk (he can never turn down a walk). He peed for so long that he fell over. lmao Then he ultimately crumpled into a frozen dog ball and refused to walk any further. I had to carry him back. lol


it was freezing today and really windy as well.

Jax was doing his #2 business and a wind gust nearly knocked him over mid push 

Once he was done he just curled up on the ground to stay warm...I think he forgot he could just run back to the house


----------



## Abbylynn

"You really don't think I am going to go outside in this cold?" ............


----------



## starrysim

Kyle071785 said:


> it was freezing today and really windy as well.
> 
> Jax was doing his #2 business and a wind gust nearly knocked him over mid push
> 
> Once he was done he just curled up on the ground to stay warm...I think he forgot he could just run back to the house


LOL Luna did the same! Poor pup, -20 C is not her idea of fun weather, no matter how much she loves winter. 

This is from the nice weather last weekend, having fun with her best bud.


----------



## Rayneiac

Lucky....in her newest (until chewed....but we hope not...thanks to liberal applications of the Bitter Apple spray..) harness.

I just loved the sunset splashed on her.


----------



## Rayneiac

Chance the Lab at 12 months. Still a leggy creature...









Casey Louise the resident cat. 









Chance at 18 months, this past October.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Wow leggy creature is right! That first picture those legs are scary thin! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rayneiac

Blueduck1105 said:


> Wow leggy creature is right! That first picture those legs are scary thin!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She does have a thinish/small frame bone structure...but a good chunk of that is the angle of the pic. lol Gotta love those growth spurts where it seems the legs were stretched overnight and everything else has to play catch-up.


----------



## Sibe

My new favorite at the shelter, his name is Cappy and he's currently nuts but we're making good progress. His tail is red because he has been frantically wagging it and beating it against the kennel.









When he's not bouncing and jumping up on me, he likes to be here









And when I sit, if he's not jumping and trying to climb on me he's under my legs









He's basically either bouncing or trying to trip me and sit on my feet. So I worked with him a lot on Tuesday, clicks & treats for keeping 4 on the floor, which turned into c&t for sitting, then c&t when I'd take a step or two back and he'd follow without jumping, then c&t when I sat down and I'd stand back up again (great leg workout), c&t after I sit, then started doing Nan Arthur's Relax on a Mat silently doing c&t when he chose to sit, then he laid down and no more c&t for sits just for staying down, and then he was much more calm and letting me rub his belly some.

Today he was *so* much more relaxed and what took me 30 minutes on Tuesday took about 5 today and he spent most of his time laying down, with my kneeling next to him, massaging him and calmly rubbing his belly, cheeks, face, shoulders, and back.

Think I might lay down..









Oooh yeah


----------



## Blueduck1105

He's a handsome guy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

She's turning into a lapdog. That or she read the thread about her being online and is learning to type. (Dates are obviously wrong on the el-cheapo camera)


----------



## workerant

The teef and the feets belong to the same dog.


----------



## CptJack

This is not the picture I intended....

At all.

The one I intended? Didn't have him in it.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

LOL CptJack!



>


What an adorable face!

I wish this photo wasn't so washed out/blurry and that Charlie's head wasn't covered in German Shepherd slobber.


----------



## Slartibartfast

workerant said:


> The teef and the feets belong to the same dog.


This one made me laugh. How is Maeby doing?


----------



## workerant

She's doing great, thanks for asking! Monday will be her 1-year Gotcha Day (time flies!). She's happy and healthy and is curled up at my feet as I type this. Somehow she conceived a palace coup and quietly became the boss of the house. Kenda is mostly OK with this.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am now 4 weeks old and "running!"


----------



## Whistlejacket

CptJack said:


> This is not the picture I intended....
> 
> At all.
> 
> The one I intended? Didn't have him in it.


This photo made me laugh uncontrollably. Everything about it is memorable!


----------



## jade5280

Here's a few pictures of my potato spud

Being shy (or maybe this is his seductive face?)


Say whaaat???


Fresh & clean


Snnnoow


Ryker & Ava


Ryker (dat booty) & Sadie (she is actually smaller than him it's just the perspective)


----------



## CptJack

Whistlejacket said:


> This photo made me laugh uncontrollably. Everything about it is memorable!


I like the part where it looks like I'm about to strangle him. Because I am (not really, but good grief, Thud.)


----------



## HyperFerret

Saphira, Toehuntai, and Emerald




Monkey


Tidbit


----------



## Macy m

Kalani finally got to play with her sister leloo! (Lay-Lou)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Mia,Bentley and Roxy my grandparents pit bull/English bulldog mix

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blueduck1105

Haha nice picture! Good they all get along and look so well behaved...or maybe just tired and finally got a chance for a picture! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Thanks! Bentley is the oldest at 3 Roxy is 1 1/2 and Mia is 7 months.... it has been uh..interesting and now I love the age gap I picked between all my dogs,ha! Mia and roxy are currently wrestling and bentley is on the couch by me. I am getting ready to take Mia out to the lake for some training so I'm sure once I leave Bentley and Roxy will start playing again! And to get them all to look well behaved I had some deer jerky in my hand,lol.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia on a local walking trail.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Bugs

Pretty lady!


----------



## Avery

CptJack said:


>


For half a second I thought someone else was posting a picture of Mumble. It really threw me off.


----------



## CptJack

Avery said:


> For half a second I thought someone else was posting a picture of Mumble. It really threw me off.


Whoops! 

They DO look a lot a like, actually. Even just from your avatar. The white blaze with the bit of black in particular.


----------



## Avery

I've told you this before, but a lot of the expressions Kylie makes remind me of Mumble. In that last one it was her profile that made me double-take.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel




----------



## momtolabs

Seriously in love with this dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I meant to post this even though it's not dog related because it cracks me up. This is Frank. He belongs to a coworker's roommate. You can FEEL the hatred coming from him.


----------



## Blueduck1105

SydTheSpaniel said:


>


Ahhhh living the dream! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hambonez

This is totally happening in my lap right now...





And Ham was there first, and then Atticus climbed up.... and he's purring.


----------



## BellaPup

Hambonez said:


> This is totally happening in my lap right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ham was there first, and then Atticus climbed up.... and he's purring.


That looks dangerous!! LOL


----------



## momtolabs

Went to Walmart and saw this. For some reason I found it funny! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaPup

momtolabs said:


> Went to Walmart and saw this. For some reason I found it funny!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What's that say? Hot Dog Slicer? I can't read it


----------



## momtolabs

BellaPup said:


> What's that say? Hot Dog Slicer? I can't read it


Yes,that's what it says. There were people coming down the aisle so I couldn't get close to take a pic without being in there way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arya of House Stark

My disgruntled Christmas pup, Zoe:


----------



## momtolabs

Went to pic up Smokey and this guy was in one of the kennels  luckily this shelter is "no kill" and have had luck adopting out bully breeds lately. At the end was a st.Bernard/gsd mix he was huge! I'll have to go to there site and see if they have him posted.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Blueduck1105 said:


> Ahhhh living the dream!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She loves the camera, haha


----------



## jade5280

Ryker this morning




And puppy burrito


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Look at this face. Try not to die.


----------



## Blueduck1105

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Look at this face. Try not to die.


Got those chipmunk cheeks!! Cute face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~

A bunch of old Mr. Eko pictures 

The one of him with his piggy is my favorite pic of him EVER!


----------



## Blueduck1105

Awesome pictures Sarah!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~

Blueduck1105 said:


> Awesome pictures Sarah!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 

Another old pic proving that Xena is my "heart" dog!


----------



## Sibe

Oh yeah and Cappy got adopted!


----------



## Arya of House Stark

Aww Sarah, Mr. Eko is so cute! I adore German Shepherds.

This is my older baby, Esme:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Blueduck1105 said:


> Got those chipmunk cheeks!! Cute face.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ugh they're so fat and he loves to have them squeezed. I need a giant farm.


----------



## Avery

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Ugh they're so fat and he loves to have them squeezed. I need a giant farm.


How does a dog even get cheeks like that? He looks like a cartoon character.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Avery said:


> How does a dog even get cheeks like that? He looks like a cartoon character.


Who knows! I thought swollen glands or SOMETHING but he was all normal in there. Just fat faced. His ears are also comically tiny for his head. He's probably around 60-70 lbs so he's a big boy with a weirdo head.


----------



## Blueduck1105

Haha yea but we love the imperfections!

Holt! ...the stuffing was like that when I got here










Let's play with penguin!










Happy guy from playing











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras

"Please put dis away now."


----------



## Macy m

playing in the old quarry basin 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Tried to get a pic of domino and Mia is creeping in the back.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Mia went to get into her crate to lay down and someone else took it over,lol. Her ears were up until I took the pic,of course.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## starrysim

Luna is missing Christmas.


----------



## HyperFerret

We're just now taking down our Christmas trees. Sooo I had all the garland bundled in my hands, looked at my dogs, aaand I had an idea. :laugh:

...Saphira is such a good girl, LOL!


----------



## BubbaMoose

HyperFerret said:


> We're just now taking down our Christmas trees. Sooo I had all the garland bundled in my hands, looked at my dogs, aaand I had an idea. :laugh:
> 
> ...Saphira is such a good girl, LOL!


And a very beautiful one too!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Adoption events are tiring.


----------



## momtolabs

Finally warmed up here so we got to go outside and play! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

" Yes! ... I shall dance for a treat please! "



1211131315 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## momtolabs

Mia started chasing the reflection off my phone and she got wild! My das thought it would be funny to see her chase a laser ans now any reflection makes her go crazy! I couldn't get any of her standing on the wall but I got one of her on the couch and the aftermath pic and why you DON'T want to have your dog chase a lazer!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

And yes she has been sitting here for a good 20 minutes now. I'm hoping that when I take her out to play when she comes in she will forget about it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweatshirt

Here's some pictures of my girls :biggrin1:


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Sibe

Denali helped the husband and I fix the sprinklers. We had a huge root mess one up so we got to dig a big hole, replace the parts, and we adjusted a couple that were spraying funny too. Denali bit all the water that shot up and ran around having a great time. Hopefully her help means we won't get any more nasty letters from the HOA complaining about a "brown spot" in our lawn!

New solar powered timer, fancy!


















Get it Nali. Get it!!









Waiting for more


----------



## GrinningDog

Been crazy-busy lately, but we still managed a 4th Birthday cake for Gypsy.


Pupcake5 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Pupcake by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Pupcake2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Elsa 'n a box.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Kirsten - What is the recipe for the dog birthday cake?


----------



## momtolabs

New foster Molly with Mia. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Just a few more...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HyperFerret

BubbaMoose said:


> And a very beautiful one too!


 Thanks!

Oh, hey, what's this I just found?


MY BALL! MY BALL!! IT'S MY BALL!!!


----------



## GrinningDog

Slartibartfast said:


> Kirsten - What is the recipe for the dog birthday cake?


This one: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/doggie-birthday-cake/

Gypsy LOVED it.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

HyperFerret said:


> We're just now taking down our Christmas trees. Sooo I had all the garland bundled in my hands, looked at my dogs, aaand I had an idea. :laugh:
> 
> ...Saphira is such a good girl, LOL!


She's beautiful! 



Curbside Prophet said:


> Elsa 'n a box.


That's just... Adorable


----------



## EuroPug

"Valli"


----------



## Blueduck1105

Phone pic










Yawn










Ready to jump! (Didn't get very high)




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Saw this in FB 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyle071785

Dad...I can't find my toy...


----------



## Kyle071785

My aunt sent me an email with a bunch of pictures. They made me laugh so figured I'd repost them so others can get a smile. Enjoy


----------



## Kyle071785




----------



## starrysim

Kyle071785 said:


> Dad...I can't find my toy...


ha ha looks familiar


----------



## Kyle071785

starrysim said:


> ha ha looks familiar


heh

He'll carry it around with him for 30 minutes at times forgetting its even up there.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia was very unsure with how windy it is out! It sounds like there is a tornado out there! But its okay she is sleeping now. Wish I could.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

BFF's village dog she brought back from Malawi, Africa


















DO NOT WANT OCEAN!!! This was her first time seeing the ocean, photo is the exact moment the dog pulled back, she was not being pulled into the water and was immediately allowed to retreat.









And a kitty, doing kitty things.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Sibe said:


> And a kitty, doing kitty things.


She's so cute, I love the first picture.


----------



## Vicky88

Kyle071785 said:


> My aunt sent me an email with a bunch of pictures. They made me laugh so figured I'd repost them so others can get a smile. Enjoy


Lol, love them!. The last one is Holly all over. I go to pick her ball up only for her to grab it first!.


----------



## Vicky88

Holly making a splash




The end result, this photo just doesn't show how dirty she really was


----------



## Blueduck1105

This is what happens when friends leave...










This is when you go upstairs and Holt is ready to play and beats you up











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Avery

Kyle071785 said:


>


This one always breaks my heart. It just looks so sad in the last frame.

Our westie used to lie in the little gap between our end table and couch when he was a puppy. He'd still try as an adult but would end up wedged in there, halfway on the bottom of the endtable. Often we'd slide it out so he could fit.


----------



## momtolabs

My sister went for a walk without Mia. She was very displeased.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

She thinks she is part cat. She is always on the couch either sitting or laying down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HyperFerret

Headless doggy # 1



Headless doggy # 2


----------



## Sibe

Vicky88 said:


> Holly making a splash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end result, this photo just doesn't show how dirty she really was


I LOVE THESE!!! Looks like she had a great time.


----------



## Avery

We've had a couple cold snaps where it's dipped into the teens at night. We've had icicles and everything! I can't remember another time in my life that I've seen icicles.
Anyway, Mumble's been shivering and yesterday I finally gave up on finding a store-bought coat for him (he's a weird shape, everything's either too big, too small, or too long. Or worse, it fits perfectly but doesn't account for male dog anatomy and he would pee all over it) and made something for him out of fleece. Then I added dinosaur spikes.


----------



## saruhhkayy

Tana obsessed with her little orange ball! Won't go anywhere with out it! 

My boyfriend's dog Koda wouldn't let me pick him up until I grabbed the shirt of his he was laying on. And didn't leave that shirt until I told him Ty was on his way home! Silly dog!


----------



## Emmett

So, we received our custom dog bed cover today...I am very pleased with it!


Excuse the mess and the hideous mauve carpet...we are in the process of a remodel. Also, it isn't fitted quite right yet as I am waiting for an egg-crate foam mattress topper to slide in there.


----------



## HyperFerret

Avery said:


> We've had a couple cold snaps where it's dipped into the teens at night. We've had icicles and everything! I can't remember another time in my life that I've seen icicles.
> Anyway, Mumble's been shivering and yesterday I finally gave up on finding a store-bought coat for him (he's a weird shape, everything's either too big, too small, or too long. Or worse, it fits perfectly but doesn't account for male dog anatomy and he would pee all over it) and made something for him out of fleece. Then I added dinosaur spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! The dinosaur spikes are a great touch!


I love it! The dinosaur spikes are a great touch!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

My husband made this this morning for a story he read about a K9 officer who was fatally stabbed during a pursuit. 










And then he woke me up and was telling me how if there's one thing that really really makes him sad, it's thinking about Sydney passing away and how the rainbow bridge poem really gets to him. It makes me really happy to be married to someone like this.


----------



## Abbylynn

SydTheSpaniel said:


> My husband made this this morning for a story he read about a K9 officer who was fatally stabbed during a pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he woke me up and was telling me how if there's one thing that really really makes him sad, it's thinking about Sydney passing away and how the rainbow bridge poem really gets to him. It makes me really happy to be married to someone like this.



This is beautiful. RIP Officer Rocco. I too saw that this morning. So sad.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia is not pleased with the diaper,lol. She is in heat that is why she has it on. I went to get the cloth type ones but I didn't have enough cash on me. Poor girl,lol. I took Molly with us to petsmart and she did great! She is now tired. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

So. I got a new camera today. It wasn't charged until after dark, but I played with one lens and some settings. Some worked better than others. Actual attempts at real photos will be tomorrow, but meanwhile:


















(sweaters made out of a human sweater I felted)



























Thud's picture failed to work at all; too dark, not enough contrast. Great shot of his tail though.

God bless youtube: 










Insta-better. Now, if I can figure out how to get the better lens on before I take the dogs out tomorrow, I can DROWN y'all.


----------



## scwolek

Old picture but here's a pile of dogs on my lap:


----------



## Arya of House Stark

Disgruntled Zoe.


----------



## Blueduck1105

What mix is Zoe?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Britmark1

My babies: four month old Dogo Argentino named Ronin and 3 1/2 year old Mini Goldendoodle named Quincy.


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Tired.


----------



## CptJack

I totally missed whatever I was trying to take a picture of, but - LOL, anyway.


----------



## Abbylynn

"Uh Mom? ... This Leah thing isn't working out so well .........."


----------



## Miss Bugs

I had Paco collars do a custom design for Paisley..it just arrived today, and its perfect! I love it so much!!


----------



## CptJack

Kylie's kind of wall-eyed sometimes - it rarely shows up in pictures and mostly shows up when she's tired. We had agility class tonight and still not a great shot of it, but... Lol. Poor girl.


----------



## Arya of House Stark

BlueDuck-As far as I can tell, GSD/Doberman/Beagle. All NSAL said was "German Shepherd mix" when I adopted her.

Zoe attacking her lion stuffed animal while we're playing. She is clearly in direwolf mode, HAHA.


----------



## dagwall

Forgot I didn't post this last week. Jubel's photo from his 6th birthday party at daycare. They got a nice "normal" picture of the hat on his head and this was the result shortly after when I tried to shake the hat off. Lots of "wait, wait, wait" for him to sit still long enough to get this picture. I love it, my goofy birthday boy!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

dagwall said:


> Forgot I didn't post this last week. Jubel's photo from his 6th birthday party at daycare. They got a nice "normal" picture of the hat on his head and this was the result shortly after when I tried to shake the hat off. Lots of "wait, wait, wait" for him to sit still long enough to get this picture. I love it, my goofy birthday boy!


HAHA. Love it!


----------



## jade5280

dagwall said:


> Forgot I didn't post this last week. Jubel's photo from his 6th birthday party at daycare. They got a nice "normal" picture of the hat on his head and this was the result shortly after when I tried to shake the hat off. Lots of "wait, wait, wait" for him to sit still long enough to get this picture. I love it, my goofy birthday boy!


Hahahahaha this is awesome! Love it.


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Got him this rabbit for Christmas and he bloody loves it! He carries it around everywhere


----------



## Daisyangel

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winniec777

Poca's 8th birthday. She really does not like hats.


----------



## Abbylynn

winniec777 said:


> Poca's 8th birthday. She really does not like hats.


Happy Birthday Poca!  You are as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Blueduck1105

Morning walk!



















It was -3 (so the news said) this morning when we were up for the walk! BURRRRRR was very quick though! He loves his walk regardless of what it's like outside!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Just being pals.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Blueduck1105 said:


> Morning walk!


Omg! I can not with him! Sweetest face in the world.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Abbylynn said:


> Just being pals.


Sweet Abbylynn. What a good big sis! Ooph, Reese looks like he's grown already, and I bet he has! They seriously grow like weeds at his age, I swear Moose got bigger by the day when he was Reese's age. How's he doing? I bet you're having fun with those little nippy teeth of his! He's adorable. Love his little curls.


----------



## workerant

Kenda was a little pensive about the recent snowfall.


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> Sweet Abbylynn. What a good big sis! Ooph, Reese looks like he's grown already, and I bet he has! They seriously grow like weeds at his age, I swear Moose got bigger by the day when he was Reese's age. How's he doing? I bet you're having fun with those little nippy teeth of his! He's adorable. Love his little curls.


Thanks! Reese is growing like a weed. His feet are bigger than Leah Lu's and almost the size of Abbylynns. Lol! He is gaining height like crazy too. His bite inhibition is going well. He sits on command like a champ already. His recall is still great. We are getting ready for the second round of vaccinations and then beginning intense socialization. 

Abbylynn has got to be the sweetest 74 pound Dobie/Rott I have ever met. She is also a great teacher. Gotta Love her ......... Took this today .....


----------



## Blueduck1105

HDR edit (crappy)










Unedited 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

My week: Selfies in cars with boys. Lefty and Can-am, sprung from the kill shelter.


----------



## momtolabs

Looked over and saw this...don't know why but it was hillarious to me.... And Mia is NOT happy someone is in her crate...she will get over it  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scwolek

My pups snoozing after a long play session outside:


----------



## Abbylynn

I do not even know ............ :/


----------



## CptJack

We still get the odd tipped ear.


----------



## asuna

i am sure his ears will always be like that and they are too cute , random pic today


----------



## BubbaMoose

asuna said:


> i am sure his ears will always be like that and they are too cute , random pic today


Thor is ridiculously gorgeous, I just love him! You should post more pictures of him when you have a chance.


----------



## asuna

BubbaMoose said:


> Thor is ridiculously gorgeous, I just love him! You should post more pictures of him when you have a chance.


i posted like 5 otoday in my Thor thread, http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/214450-thor-lab-husky-mix.html welcome to stop by

hes become so good, were really working on leaving the cats alone right now but either than that hes really just a dog that is all about love and attention, he does really well now that he knows whos boss  hahah


----------



## CptJack

Someone's a wee bit paranoid about losing their bullystick.


----------



## Vivyd

Abbylynn said:


> I do not even know ............ :/


I always get the feeling Eddee is looking at you like _you're_ crazy because you're not standing on something....


----------



## CptJack

I think this is the first picture I've taken that shows Bug's brindle.

Also it's snowing and she's not getting out of bed.


----------



## Abbylynn

Vivyd said:


> I always get the feeling Eddee is looking at you like _you're_ crazy because you're not standing on something....


Lol! You may just be correct!


----------



## momtolabs

My cousins dogs Sadie and moose. Love them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kadylady

Luke waiting for his turn at Rally run-throughs the other night.


----------



## scwolek

Morgan's super awkward pose:


----------



## winniec777

Thanks! She works it, too!


----------



## Sibe

Shelter today. None of these guys have names yet. I submitted "Subzero" for this first guy because of those stunning icy eyes.










The rest are before & after pics, I took pics of dogs that needed new pics.

Shoutout to groomers.. you make a world of difference.









Sweetest girl, so soft and snuggly









No good pic of this girl, Staffie / BT mix with an overbite. Short, like, beagle sized!









Another super sweet girl









Love this girl's color! Very timid but nice girl.









And we'll end with another of this guy because omg those eyes.


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

We transported a Saint from the shelter yesterday (with the help of a DFer I don't think comes around these parts much any more!) and she made me think of the old "I'M NOT TOUCHING YOU" kid argument.


----------



## Abbylynn

Hehehe! 

Jeckyl ....




And Hyde! ............. LOL!


----------



## Schnauzerkid

Going ratting


----------



## Laurelin

Mia is currently unhappy with life.


eyes by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


eyes3 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## llillio

Lawrie and I, idling away the holiday Monday with a camera...


















Yawn...!


----------



## Sibe

Laurelin said:


> Mia is currently unhappy with life.
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3788/12590802615_2db5f786ae.jpg[/img[/QUOTE]
> Aw, what happened?
> --
> 
> I had to replace my bike tires, after lots of slamming the brakes during mushing. I noticed there were no treads left!!
> [img]https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t31/1669967_10101433297432443_191406220_o.jpg
> 
> And also, pic of Kaytu and her boyfriend Bear enjoying the new bed I got Kaytu & Nali for their birthday yesterday. These two were snuggling and playing bitey face all night.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Our leg (possibly knee or even foot) has been bothering us all day, so vet appointment tomorrow afternoon but giant bully sticks in the meantime.







(See Moose not putting pressure on leg, above ^)


----------



## Schnauzerkid

First day back ratting after christmas break!!


----------



## Laurelin

Sibe said:


> Aw, what happened?



No idea except she scratched her eye up really badly and wouldn't/couldn't open it. It's looking much better now that she has eye drops and a cone to keep her from scratching it.


----------



## Sibe

Spent my day at the shelter getting new pics. Intake photos are always horrible, it's just so have something on file. When the dogs become available they like to get good pics to have up on the website and such. The regular photographer is out for 4-6 weeks so I'll be doing this a lot.



























This doesn't even look like the same dog!









Listed as a Finnish Spitz mix.. yeahno.



























Teeny tiny!


















Bonus:
I had the black chi out for pics, lady saw me as I was walking dog back and said she was there to pick them up! She said her mom turned the dogs in without telling her, so she came to get them. When the dogs saw her at the kennel front, this was their reaction:


----------



## CptJack

God, I love agility nights.


----------



## Laurelin

CptJack said:


> God, I love agility nights.


I can't see your pic but didn't I tell you you'd get the bug?


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> I can't see your pic but didn't I tell you you'd get the bug?


Argh. Time for me to find a new photo hosting site.

And yeah, you did. I still think I caught it about the time Kylie did  (Though in fairness - that picture is of her out cold).


----------



## GrinningDog

I got married this weekend.  We had four groomsmen and three bridemaids. I was telling anyone who asked that my fourth bridemaid was back at the house, chewing on a bone. My uncle got a couple pictures of me, pre-wedding, with my girlie.


The 4th Bridemaid! by grinningd0g, on Flickr


The 4th Bridemaid by grinningd0g, on Flickr

We had family and friends GALORE in our home for the wedding from about Wednesday through Monday, and Gypsy was great with them. And she loves her new daddy!


----------



## CptJack

Just trying this again.

Ticked off photobucket decided to be a jerk, but hey.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Hubby bought a label maker the other day....


----------



## Shell

On the upside, the snow and ice melted. On the downside, I managed to go slip-sliding in the partially frozen mud and bust up my hand.

The dogs are loving this weather warm up though and got to enjoy the fresh air for hours today since I took off work due to aforementioned fail.


----------



## NyxForge

Shell said:


> On the upside, the snow and ice melted. On the downside, I managed to go slip-sliding in the partially frozen mud and bust up my hand.
> 
> The dogs are loving this weather warm up though and got to enjoy the fresh air for hours today since I took off work due to aforementioned fail.


First of all OUCH! about falling on the frozen mud. Second, I know that grass is all dead and brown, but lordy is it a beautiful sight. I miss you grass.


----------



## HyperFerret




----------



## Whistlejacket

CptJack said:


> Just trying this again.
> 
> Ticked off photobucket decided to be a jerk, but hey.


Awww, Kylie is absolutely adorable. She reminds me a lot of Luna on this particular picture.


----------



## d_ray

Blueduck1105 said:


> HDR edit (crappy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unedited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm a little obsessed with your dog lol. The first pic is striking!


----------



## Sibe

My pretty Russian babushka <3


















Ears up


----------



## HyperFerret

Sibe said:


> Ears up


 Love this one, made me laugh.


----------



## Abbylynn

My little window watcher Eddee .... Lol! Any way he can find a way he will .......


----------



## Kyndall54

it was the fiancee's birthday today. ammy was kind enough to help me out . icarus also had to get involved, of course.


----------



## ireth0

Wanted to share a pic of the Berner-ish dog I took to the Doggie Expo today, Kayleigh. Such a sweetie!


----------



## Alapaha_Lover

Tofu_pup said:


> "You go start the coffee"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BE my FRIEND!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jolly ball...iz stuck!"


"Go start the coffee" that was hilarious!!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Ugh. This dog is such a doofus.


----------



## thp777

Me and GFs "kid". Robin. Husky/wolf/gsd mix. So spoiled and super smart. Shes 3 months old


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Can't see any wolf in her, but pretty cute pup.


----------



## thp777




----------



## Abbylynn

My big boy this morning ... almost 11 weeks old and 16.4 pounds. Boy does he love playing in the snow!


----------



## beretw

Onward!


----------



## Abbylynn

Come Reese!



Go Reese Go!



Fly Reese Fly!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

beretw said:


> Onward!


Ahaha, I love running ears photos. We have a similar looking gal in our rescue, exploding through the snow at an adoption event:


----------



## momtolabs

The fact that I got all three girls to sit for this pic is a miracle. Now if I could get the boys to sit still WITH the girls without pestering them I would be really impressed,lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyndall54

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I got married this weekend.  We had four groomsmen and three bridemaids. I was telling anyone who asked that my fourth bridemaid was back at the house, chewing on a bone. My uncle got a couple pictures of me, pre-wedding, with my girlie.
> 
> 
> The 4th Bridemaid! by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The 4th Bridemaid by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> We had family and friends GALORE in our home for the wedding from about Wednesday through Monday, and Gypsy was great with them. And she loves her new daddy!


congratulations!!


----------



## Gary L

This is Simone, jumping over the 4' banks on our driveway.


----------



## GrinningDog

Kyndall54 said:


> congratulations!!


Thank you! 

New picture of my crazy beast, taken during an agility run:


Agility Beast by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

Can you tell I was talking to them? LOL.









Then Jack lost his spot.


----------



## Shell

Eva is visiting with my parents this week (and they are threatening to dog-nap her since they've fallen in love  ) and this is what her days with them consists of:









She's gonna be spoiled rotten when I pick her up this weekend.


----------



## momtolabs

I miss summer  and swimming ans camping and road trips. I think Bentley will agree! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

I think Bug approves of the new furniture.

And looking at this again? I think I can officially declare her back at her ideal weight.


----------



## CptJack

...He's been squeaking that damn thing for HOURS.


----------



## Sibe

CptJack said:


> ...He's been squeaking that damn thing for HOURS.


 Did you know Kong has a new line of toys with squeakers that can be turned off?
http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/airdog/


----------



## CptJack

Sibe said:


> Did you know Kong has a new line of toys with squeakers that can be turned off?
> http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/airdog/


That is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen....


----------



## momtolabs

Mia checking out baby Zoey. I think she is more interested in the chew ring though,lol. Were watching her closely! This is only Mias second time around a baby. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

True love right here 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Too much cuteness in my house tonight,lol. Ps those cords are only there because of the x box being used.last one promise 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Awww very cute pics!


----------



## momtolabs

Okay just a few more....then ill put my phone down  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asuna

Oh my little Thor-binator , 


so silly.


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Sibe

Me too, plus he has one of the best names on all of DF.


----------



## Tainted

Tainted said:


>


The crap? Where did my quoted content go? What I was trying to say.. Beret, great capture - love Garp!


----------



## ireth0

Kayleigh and I last Saturday morning at the shelter. She hopped up on the bench and into my lap like she doesn't weigh as much as I do.

I heard she went home yesterday so very happy for her.... but also a little sad I probably wont get the cuddles again.


----------



## Vireye

My two-year old Australian Kelpie (sorry for the iffy quality!)










And her playing with my girlfriend's German Shepherd/Husky mix


----------



## momtolabs

Vireye said:


> My two-year old Australian Kelpie (sorry for the iffy quality!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her playing with my girlfriend's German Shepherd/Husky mix


I thought I was looking at my Mia! But she is heeler/lab! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Today was all about the ears.

Long floppy fuzzy ears









Big straight up ears









Big sideways ears









omg I love you ears









Little sitckie outie ears









Do everything at once ears.


----------



## scwolek

Puppy eyes:


----------



## Damon'sMom

Sibe said:


>


They work great! Its a miracle. I have one of each of the shapes and they are all bald now but still working great!


----------



## elrohwen

I wanted a soft crate so when my mother-in-law sent me an Amazon gift card for my birthday, I knew just what to get. I was going to fold it up and put it away in the basement, but he seems to like hanging out in there for now. He's never been a huge fan of crates, so I'm not going to complain.

Watson says "I'm in, now what did you want me to do?"









"Oh, you want me to lie down and look pretty. I can do that."












And in unrelated news, last night my friend texted me and said "How do you think I should get eye liner off of a dog?" LOL


----------



## taquitos

sibe said:


> spent my day at the shelter getting new pics. Intake photos are always horrible, it's just so have something on file. When the dogs become available they like to get good pics to have up on the website and such. The regular photographer is out for 4-6 weeks so i'll be doing this a lot.



omg this dog. Beautiful.


----------



## Abbylynn

Happy 12 weeks Reese!


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Laurelin

1125 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Tennis ball got frozen. It's by her right foot. She wanted me to THROW IT ANYWAYS. lol Goof


1132 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## gingerkid




----------



## Crantastic

We had a visitor that they could hear but not see. These are their angry faces.


----------



## CptJack

Crantastic said:


> We had a visitor that they could hear but not see. These are their angry faces.


Your dogs are so, so freaking gorgeous.









Whatcha doin'?


----------



## BubbaMoose

CptJack said:


> Whatcha doin'?


I really REALLY want Thud to be mine.


----------



## CptJack

BubbaMoose said:


> I really REALLY want Thud to be mine.


There are days where that could easily be arranged 

(Today is not one of those days, though, so we're all safe.)


----------



## momtolabs

What a wonderful day in the neighbourhood.... Is that how it goes!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flaming

CptJack said:


> There are days where that could easily be arranged
> 
> (Today is not one of those days, though, so we're all safe.)


on one of those days, how bout you pm me and I'll give you my address to ship him.
I'm sure he'll get along with Manna fine.


----------



## CptJack

flaming said:


> on one of those days, how bout you pm me and i'll give you my address to ship him.
> I'm sure he'll get along with manna fine.
> View attachment 140897



how is she standing up like that? magic dog.


----------



## Flaming

CptJack said:


> There are days where that could easily be arranged
> 
> (Today is not one of those days, though, so we're all safe.)





CptJack said:


> how is she standing up like that? magic dog.


She does that often and is about 5'7" tall while doing it, she can only take 3 steps doing that though. I don't know when or how she learned but she loves watching T.V like that. She'll also stand up facing you if she's too hyper because she knows she isn't suppose to land or support on people (her messed up interpretation on "no jumping")

I think I have other pictures like that somewhere


edit: She's like a goofy bear


----------



## CptJack

Flaming said:


> She does that often and is about 5'7" tall while doing it, she can only take 3 steps doing that though. I don't know when or how she learned but she loves watching T.V like that. She'll also stand up facing you if she's too hyper because she knows she isn't suppose to land or support on people (her messed up interpretation on "no jumping")
> 
> I think I have other pictures like that somewhere



That's really freaking remarkable. Kylie and the small dogs here can manage that but Thud? No way. He can't even manage the sitting down version with the broader base. (He's also a LOT shorter than Manna - well, several inches, I think he's about 5'3" based on my kids height and his).


----------



## Flaming

CptJack said:


> That's really freaking remarkable. Kylie and the small dogs here can manage that but Thud? No way. He can't even manage the sitting down version with the broader base. (He's also a LOT shorter than Manna - well, several inches, I think he's about 5'3" based on my kids height and his).


I had her do that in the vet office on Monday and the vet was surprised as well. Manna is almost straight up with 0 support for a few seconds. Then again she pretty much all muscle and fur, and I did start balance training with her a bit early to help me off my rear end when I fall. 
This also means she can reach the top shelves of the fridge that she can open and most of the lower parts of the top cupboards. I might need to teach her to set the table next. lol


edit:she hasn't figured out the sitting one though.


----------



## Abbylynn

My big boy Reese is now 36 inches tall on his back legs. Lol! He is practicing "Touch" at the table. He will be 13 weeks old two days from now.


0310141042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## LOSt

the look of a dog that sooo wants the piece of steak in her dad's hands


----------



## Abbylynn

Me and Reese ........



Dad and Reese ........


----------



## momtolabs

Anyone want to guess who was enjoying this more? And OMG Bentley is so fat!! Really can't wait to get back out and working him! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scwolek

Morgan at a dog-friendly bar, waiting for a french fry:


----------



## Laurelin

An oldie but a goodie.


squirrelsuit by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## gingerkid

Hubby's working the late shift lately, which means we can go to the park in the mornings!


----------



## Kyndall54

Laurelin said:


> An oldie but a goodie.
> 
> 
> squirrelsuit by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


hahahah. this is the best.


----------



## GrinningDog

gingerkid said:


> Hubby's working the late shift lately, which means we can go to the park in the mornings!


Beautiful picture!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

-_- Coby, didn't I teach you -any- manners? It's not polite to stick your tongue out!


----------



## momtolabs

Don't know if I posted this one but....even though she took a dump on the floor this morning it is very hard to be mad at Mia.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## starrysim

Playing around with new camera. It's hard to find enough light indoors.










Just a sleepy ball of fuzz.


----------



## CptJack

I'm gonna be murdered in my sleep for that.....


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> An oldie but a goodie.
> 
> 
> squirrelsuit by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


...I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Mac89

Just saw this hillarious compilation of Agility bloopers! :rockon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVDOsv-ehgE


----------



## Tainted




----------



## Little Wise Owl

So my mom's eating some grilled cheese and I looked to my right to see this:









Then I blinked and this happened:


----------



## Arya of House Stark

My boyfriend and I took Zoe back to visit Love Wanted at their pet adoption yesterday. I couldn't volunteer because my Mom and sister were away in Boston and I felt guilty for leaving Zoe and Esme along for long periods of time, especially since Esme was following me around and crying. But I did make a donation and I'll volunteer at the next event. 

Zoe got lots of compliments and one of the NSAL volunteers remembered Zoe too, which I thought was adorable. All in all, she was the belle of the ball on Saturday, haha!


----------



## Vicky88

Holly's new 'brother' Ted, he is a Shih Tzu and nearly 11 months old.


----------



## Vivyd

How my dogs travel


----------



## dogsule

Ok I don't post too often but wanted to share some of my naughty little girl that has gotten obsessed lately with Kleenex boxes. All of these are separate instances, most of the box in the bedroom. I try to keep the bedroom door shut but gosh she sure seems to know as soon as it is left open. If suddenly I realize she is gone I head to the bedroom...


Belle doesn't even act guilty...just keeps chewing..

IMG_0182a by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_0192a by rzyg, on Flickr


the box that was in the family room..

IMG_0369a by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_0645a by rzyg, on Flickr


but why did you take it away???

IMG_0651a by rzyg, on Flickr



IMG_1248a by rzyg, on Flickr


There have been other times too that I haven't grabbed the camera. I always say no and clean up the mess. One of our other girls went through a phase like this too, we just kept all the Kleenex boxes up until she outgrew it. If I could just always remember to keep the bedroom door closed!


----------



## gingerkid

dogsule said:


> Ok I don't post too often but wanted to share some of my naughty little girl that has gotten obsessed lately with Kleenex boxes. All of these are separate instances, most of the box in the bedroom. I try to keep the bedroom door shut but gosh she sure seems to know as soon as it is left open. If suddenly I realize she is gone I head to the bedroom...


Would she still destroy it if it was in a protector? http://www.frugal-freebies.com/2012/08/frugal-tip-kleenex-box-protector.html


----------



## dogsule

gingerkid said:


> Would she still destroy it if it was in a protector? http://www.frugal-freebies.com/2012/08/frugal-tip-kleenex-box-protector.html




Yeah, I don't think that would stop her. She likes destroying more than just Kleenex boxes too but seems to get them more than anything else.


----------



## Sibe

A friend made these tags for my girls. It's a quote from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. (Video). Works so well


----------



## Abbylynn

Two years ago this very evening I had to help you to The Bridge Little Heart Boy ... My Heart still hurts.


----------



## Vivyd

Some photos from our walk today




On the scent!!

Of some dead animals to go roll in....


----------



## Vivyd

And just 'cos here's some photos of a fairly standard tu gou in our area.

Puppy


A few months


Adult


----------



## Sarah~

Xena bean at her window. It's the window over my head in my bedroom she sits by my head and looks out while I sleep. You can tell it's hers by all the nose print and licking smudges.


----------



## Kayota

I need to quit harassing my dog... she was very disturbed by this :


----------



## CptJack

This picture, you guys. _This picture._ I think this is the first picture of her where I have been able to look at it and say to myself "Yes. This looks *exactly* like her." Usually something seems a little tiny bit off somehow. Not this time.


----------



## Laurelin

So so so much Mia in her


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> So so so much Mia in her


Best. Compliment. Ever.


----------



## Sarah~

This is what Xena does every time I grab clothes and go to the bathroom. She knows I'm going to take a shower and leave  She will stand there like that til I shut the door in her face lol it always takes me a minute to shut it and we stare at each other like this the whole time. She's so manipulative!


----------



## CptJack

Hey look! She's on a lap!


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe .... Please Mom?


----------



## scwolek

Morgan met a Great Dane. He wasn't sure at first but they ended up playing.


----------



## BostonBullMama

Toby wanted wet food... lol


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

So, the other day we got 16" of snow...on top of the ridiculous amount that was already there. Boss *loves* snow, he lives for it. So, he decided to "plow" the backyard for me...








See how happy he looks in the snow?


----------



## Little Wise Owl

SELFIE


----------



## BubbaMoose

For me?








He claimed he needed the rest for further inspection.
















Hi mom!
















Jumpin through hoops 'n shit!








Back through the other way. Mutt butt.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Tennis ball faces are the best faces.



























And this because I love him more than anything!








And last but not least, behold the entire reason that we spend hours exercising.


----------



## BubbaMoose

I've been swamped lately between work, school, and student teaching and haven't been able to get on the forum as much as I'd like. So, here are some pics taken of the boys over the past two weeks or so. 

Hi y'all!








Did somebody say bacon?








Yay for Petflow deliveries!








WINEaraners. Wink wink. 








They may look sweet, but don't be fooled.








I was eating, obviously.








Showin off them pearly whites!








Sun worshippers.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Can't help but think that Buster was imagining that all it would take is one good bite to the throat. 








Moose boy! 








Pissed because he's at the vet:








Pissed because I told him he better quit destroying his new toy:








80 pounds of dog, infinite pounds of spaz.




















And just in case you forgot I had another dog, here's merry little Bub's during his most beloved activity. Jk. He was pissed.


----------



## kadylady

We had a busy 3 day weekend (Rally Fri, Agility Sat & Sun)...


----------



## momtolabs

he is in the shelter....I want,lol


----------



## CptJack

momtolabs said:


> he is in the shelter....I want,lol


Um. Me too.


----------



## Whistlejacket

CptJack said:


> Um. Me too.


Oh gosh, me too.


----------



## momtolabs

I'm hoping he gets adopted fast or I may have a foster..... he should be adopted fast as while paps are popular here there rarely in shelters.


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Maisy sure does love her antler!


----------



## Sibe

Dog at the shelter. His name is Lemur. He looks like one!









ETA


----------



## KodiBarracuda

I'll just leave this here


----------



## CptJack

Thud found a rope!









Then Bug found Thud.


















Her feet aren't even touching the ground in this. It's the last picture I got because she won the toy and Thud came to me to whine about it.

That dog's got some power.


----------



## Sibe

New foster! No name. Female husky, spayed a week ago- don't know if puppies were removed or if she already had them but she has mommy boobies. Fostering as she is very stressed in the kennel, we have a lot of barkers right now. She's scared and doesn't "show" well as she stands at the back with ears flat just staring with those icy eyes. Out of the kennel she's great. Great with dogs, great with cats so far. She has some dermatitis on her lower back from fleas, another reason I want to fosted and get her healed.

First time meeting her at the shelter, 3/25























After some brushing


















Owie 










Today, before taking her home


















Itchy itchy itchy!


----------



## Crantastic

Send me that dog! Those eyes are so striking.


----------



## HyperFerret

Ohmegosh, Sibe, I love that dog!!


----------



## Sibe

She's been so fantastic. She'd be a great husky for a first-time husky owner. We're still working on a name, knowing it doesn't matter too much anyway as whoever adopts will likely rename her anyway but names are important to me. Hubby said something bright. I said something equally sweet. We decided on "Phoebe" yesterday which in Greek means bright, shining, and radiant. It fits her very well and I love the name. But for the first time ever, I have this strong, undeniable "knowing" that her name is Kaia (kye-uh). I was feeling it when interacting with her but wanted to pick something else which is why we searched for a different name and I never mentioned Kaia. But I fight to say Phoebe and have to think about. I love the name Phoebe, but it's not her name. I have no idea where I got Kaia from and why it's her name.

Now the freaky part: Kaia is Greek, which I didn't know. It means pure. The Greek word "_phoibaô_" means "to purify"... and its root word it Phoebe. The names are closely related. I'm creeped out. I have never felt like I knew a dog's name. We pick their name if they don't come with one, or are happy to change it to whatever we want. But this isn't a choice. I know her name is Kaia. It just is. I don't have a choice. It is also a Hawaiian word, Kaia means "the sea".. check out those eyes in case you missed them.

Even with her bare flea dermatitis spots, she's still a husky. This is almost entirely from her fluffy thighs and shoulders, and a little from her neck.


----------



## HyperFerret

Nah, I don't find that creepy, just simply awesome!  I really hope she keeps the name Kaia! And I don't think those eyes could be missed, lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

"I am not waiting! I'll just make my breakfast myself!" LOl!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Just a couple pictures I took of Syd and Pneumo today.


----------



## Slartibartfast




----------



## Sibe

HyperFerret said:


> Nah, I don't find that creepy, just simply awesome!  I really hope she keeps the name Kaia! And I don't think those eyes could be missed, lol!


 Her eyes are actually part of her problem at the shelter I think, because she was understandably scared and just stood at the back of the kennel with her ears back and staring with wide round eyes. Being such a bright, intense color it makes her look intimidating.

Belly loves!


----------



## Slartibartfast




----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Weird, don't think Pneumo showed up in the last post.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

This is the look of betrayal. I took Jacoby for a ride, instead of Boss. I came home to this. 

"Mommy! How could you?" *insert major puppy eyes here*


----------



## Abbylynn

"I will dance for a piece of toast!"


----------



## Abbylynn

Maybe I will chew the latch off of the deck gate .......






Well ... maybe not .....


----------



## CptJack

Kylie took Thud's bully stick. That thing is as big as she is. Kindly note the tongue and expression.

Damn brat.

(Also yes. My couches are covered in muddy pawprints. That's why they're leather - they can be *cleaned*. It's like a miracle)


----------



## Sibe

"If this is an April Fool's joke, take me back to the shelter because it's the meanest thing ever. It's raining! I'm NOT going to pee. Just let me inside."









*sobs* "Please let me inside, I don't want to get wet!"









"The CAT can be inside?! Oh come on. Just let me in too! I'm not going to pee!!!! You're wasting your time."
















10 minutes later
"I give up. My life is over. But I'm still not going to pee."









Foster dogs, man... I was outside with Kaia for a solid 15 minutes and she refused to pee this morning. So now she's leashed to me so she can't sneak off to potty on the carpet.


----------



## Chichan

He's the tiniest puppy they've ever had at my vet's office. And yes his eyes do not look the same way, but I just think it makes him even cuter.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

It was Stormy's turn to go to the park for a walk. 








He was -petrified- by this downed tree. It took me 10 minutes to get him to chill about it. Time to face your fears, little one!








O.O There's a squirrel up there!!








He was -very- sleepy when we got home. Facing fears of scary trees is tiring, after all!


----------



## momtolabs

Mae went to the groomer today...I think I was given the wrong dog! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elpizo

He has so much patience with me, lol.


----------



## BellaPup

elpizo said:


> He has so much patience with me, lol.


Wow - that is really cool! :becky:


----------



## BubbaMoose

...


----------



## Slartibartfast




----------



## momtolabs

What Mae thinks of her new cut.... I promise Mae I will keep up with your 12 week appt. This time! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> View attachment 144505
> 
> 
> ...


That is just the best!!! Lol!


----------



## Sibe

Foster girl Kaia was adopted this morning 

I could barely get a smile, I am truly thrilled for her, but it's always bittersweet when a foster leaves.









New mom! Kaia is going to be a wonderful young couple's first dog, and will live with 4 cats. (Don't worry husky enthusiasts, Kaia is not your stereotypical husky! Great with cats, well mannered, quick to learn, mellow, easy dog.)


----------



## HyperFerret

Sibe ... you gave away my dog?!

D:

:Cry:

Jk, I'm glad she got adopted.


----------



## HyperFerret

On a hike today, Tj says, "This is me ... not knowing want you want me to do for the picture. ...Giving up on you now." -___-


----------



## HyperFerret

The other day I was working with another dog and, as usual, Shawn wanted to show he could do everything too! So he jumped on top of the crate to show off. Wanting to be "King" of tricks, I appropriately crowned him so. LOL! Any of my other dogs would have promptly knocked the crown off. Shawn, being so willing to please, just wanted to know what I wanted him to do next! Lol, I love my dogs!


----------



## Flaming

It's CHEEZE!








5 minutes until we figured we should release her from her torture.


----------



## momtolabs

It is gorgoues here today! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## d_ray

We call this getting "Blue eyed"









Ducks are back. Wooh hoo!









Sleeping beauty


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

Woo Spring has finally come to my little corner of the world! I was able to set up my makeshift spring pole. I took it down for Winter - I didn't want anyone to get their paws cut. When Boss saw it he had a O.O look on his face,lol This is also the first time Jacoby has used it, which really makes me happy because playing tug with him is an arm killer.


----------



## Abbylynn

First Gentle Leader ... doing a "Sit" ... doing some heeling.


----------



## SnapV

Koopa loves looking out the window into the street in our new home


----------



## asalley

Always alert Leila


----------



## BellaPup

YAY!!!!! Spring doggie pics!!!! Love 'em all!!
Gotta go take some of Bella so we're not left out of the fun! :becky:


----------



## Sibe

I extra love this because of the perspective making it look like they're the same size.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

I took Boss down to the lake today. He immediately went to dive in, but seeing as it's 90% still covered in ice, I didn't think that'd be a good idea,lol
I got a couple of decent pictures though! ^.^


----------



## CptJack

Did somebody say spring?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I'm down with spring.


Spring air. <3


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Spring air. <3



Heh. I got one of those!








Spring smells good.


----------



## Sibe

Pics from a husky meetup today

But this staffy has to be first because I love him <3


















Kaytu!


















This one needs a caption.









This girl's mom is a husky/GSD mix, and the dad is a GSD/shar pei mix. I have seen pics of the parents. I swear this must have been a random puppy thrown in because she looks like an Aussie mix. Blue merle with tan. Or there must have been a second dad or something!



























Launch in 3..2...1.. ZOOOOOMIIIIEEESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Kaytu loving on a vizsla's owner


----------



## Abbylynn

Beautiful morning!!!  Finally!


----------



## Sibe

Denali's vizsla friend, Scout, had his 2 year gotcha day today. They call it his "Puppiversary" and we celebrated in part by having them run and play in an open space by their house.

The tag is a quote from Buffy The Vampire Slayer.


















Sheer joy




































Pounce!









Favorite


----------



## luv mi pets

Sibe said:


> This one needs a caption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the black and white team was down two players the red and white team were two players up.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Heh heh. 







So this is real. 








Smiley guy!








Brotha love. 







Cuddly.







So much derp. 







Hangin. 







Just placed this order! Very excited for it to get here. I'm sure the dogs will be too.


----------



## Tainted

While my grandmother's recovering in the hospital, we've been looking after her Chihuahua for the past couple weeks. I'll miss him when he goes back home. He's such a sweet little boy. <3


----------



## Sibe

Who wants this dog?









She's my new favorite at the shelter.









Her color is so cool, it's a blue-ish fawn... is that just called blue fawn?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I have to share this because it's so stinking cute. Storm is a stumpy little Pit mix I pulled from animal control and transported to a rescue up north that I work with. She got adopted a couple weeks ago and loves her baby:


----------



## Sibe

Mmm tasty baby!

I mean that like, because babies always have food all over them.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

LOL when the rescue sent me the update about how much Storm likes her new baby friend and kisses her every chance she gets I said "well yeah, babies are sticky."


----------



## lil_fuzzy

I've posted the ones of Obi in the terrier thread, but Pixie needed to be included too.....


----------



## Equinox

From last summer, but I only just found them so I'm sharing them 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I have to share this because it's so stinking cute. Storm is a stumpy little Pit mix I pulled from animal control and transported to a rescue up north that I work with. She got adopted a couple weeks ago and loves her baby:


oh my god. my heart.


----------



## Abbylynn

First introduction for Reese at the lake ... compliments of Dad's Droid. 



Whoooo Hoooo!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Hopefully these don't need to be moderated. Juno the GSD and Charlie and Yoshi being blurry


----------



## Sibe

>


This is great! Too funny. I love watching my dogs and cats play together.


----------



## Abbylynn

I am a giant fuzz ball! Lol!  ... but a nicely groomed and bathed one!


----------



## BubbaMoose

This is the picture that appears whenever I open the PetGuide app on my phone to use DF, and the pup always reminds me of Shell's Chester so I just wanted to share.


----------



## luv mi pets

[/URL][/IMG]
my LGD doing his LGD duties


----------



## luv mi pets

]

Most of my gang out in the pasture going for their poo/pee walk


----------



## luv mi pets

this is the....

he is always looking like this with his tongue out all the time


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> Pics from a husky meetup today


Haha, huskies are such gossips.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia stop growing!! She is going to be one next month :-( 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

I gave my little man Captain Eddee a summer cut today.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

"Oh my God! Mommy said we're going to play!!"








"Soo, I'm here for ballerina tryouts!"








"I'm King of the [small] mountain!"


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Enjoying the spring air through the screen door.


----------



## asuna

sitting pretty!


----------



## Miss Bugs

I have had Paisley 5 months now..she grew hair in that time, I don't even remember it happening, I just looked at a pic from when I just got her and stared at it in confusion wondering who the heck that naked Aussie was lol, it never occurred to me she would grow a ton more coat, she was an an adult upon adoption, its not like she was a pup lol 

4 months ago








today


----------



## jade5280

Can I pleeeease just have one minute to myself? Just one? Oh never mind.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I found this:doh:...


----------



## gingerkid

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I found this:doh:...


May its a "Euro Design" Chihuahua. lol.


----------



## luv mi pets

Grooming 101




Say 'Cheese'

my daughter came to our house for Easter and brought her 5 month old ACD/ Mini Aussie mix with her.


----------



## Miss Bugs

Gem and Gyp have changed so much over the years ound:


----------



## Flaming




----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## momtolabs

Flaming said:


> View attachment 147625
> View attachment 147633
> View attachment 147641


I just want to bear hug her!! She looks so soft and fluffy!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flaming

momtolabs said:


> I just want to bear hug her!! She looks so soft and fluffy!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You could too. She is one of the few dogs I know that loves hugs. Though you'll get a bit wet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## Shell

BubbaMoose said:


> View attachment 147033
> 
> This is the picture that appears whenever I open the PetGuide app on my phone to use DF, and the pup always reminds me of Shell's Chester so I just wanted to share.


LOL, that's great. I tried for a photo recreation but since I didn't have any kittens willing to chance being dinner, here's what ya get


----------



## Abbylynn

Such a good boy!


----------



## chubby

Meet my new buddy, Archie  Here he is, being a sweet boy on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Chichan

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I found this:doh:...


I found that image on a long haired chihuahua blog .
But no other long haired Chihuahuas have hair coming out of their ears like it, it's all just feathering around the ear, yet people seem to accept it as a Chi.
I did a reverse image search on it and it came up on many stock photo sites as a Long-haired male Chihuahua.
Then I did some more digging and found it on a Papillon breed information site.
Seems like a lot of people on the internet just believe what they read at face value.


----------



## gingerkid

Chichan said:


> ISeems like a lot of people on the internet just believe what they read at face value.


Sadly, that's true IRL too, not just on the internet.


----------



## kdawnk

This is Sansa doing a Sit and Wait at the other end of a bridge. I made a video compilation of her sit-waits and play session on Instagram, but I'm too lazy to upload it to youtube so I can post it here.
I'm actually kind of impressed with how this photo turned out given I used my iPod to take it. (I have DSLR camera, but I've been looking for the charger.)
Some days she makes me so proud!


----------



## Little Wise Owl

>


Omg, lol!!! What a hilarious face.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Shell said:


> LOL, that's great. I tried for a photo recreation but since I didn't have any kittens willing to chance being dinner, here's what ya get


That is AWESOME! Such a good recreation of it and so funny. I think of Chester every time I log on. He's like the PetGuide mascot...


----------



## Sibe

Miss Bugs said:


> I have had Paisley 5 months now..she grew hair in that time, I don't even remember it happening, I just looked at a pic from when I just got her and stared at it in confusion wondering who the heck that naked Aussie was lol, it never occurred to me she would grow a ton more coat, she was an an adult upon adoption, its not like she was a pup lol
> 
> 4 months ago
> View attachment 147601
> 
> 
> today
> View attachment 147585
> 
> 
> View attachment 147593


Same when I adopted Kaytu. Naked husky who really floofed up! (Also this is summer vs winter coat, she does drop a lot of coat for summer but not nearly so naked as she looks in the first pic).


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Met this dog at the shelter today... Broke my freaking heart.

What a sweetheart....


----------



## CptJack

Agility death is becoming increasingly dramatic. She's been like that for the past half hour.


----------



## Abbylynn

My sweet little window watcher .......


----------



## BubbaMoose

I figure this is one of the only places that I can post any pictures of or related to my dogs things without people thinking I'm a weirdo. 

Which totally doesn't even make sense because who wouldn't want to see pictures of frozen chicken hearts and gizzards, carrots and a never ending supply of sardines in water.


----------



## CptJack

Thud's face, while being humped by Kylie (you can kind of see her in the background). 

I... don't even know what to say about this dog.


----------



## Chichan

Just a typical evening browsing the forums..








Does anyone else's cat do this too?


----------



## Sibe

How to make your husky look like an African Wild Dog.

1. Put husky in tub.
2. Wet thoroughly.
3. Apply soap and massage, scratch, and form a nice lather.
4. Push all fur backwards, toward the dog's head. Smooth as much as possible.
5. Giggle.









6. Rinse, and return fur to normal flow.









7. Spend next 3 hours drying and brushing to obtain a mostly dry, somewhat brushed dog.


----------



## Sibe

Borzoi/ Xoloitzcuintle mix...









From fb group Guess The Breed


----------



## melaka

I dog-sat my parents' Westie, Trixie, the other night. Both dogs were so good, though Trixie was a bit obsessed with my cat.

Trixie just got groomed (incorrectly) so she looks so tiny in this photo. I think part of it is perspective too, with her further from the camera than Buff. You can also see what a short snout Buffy has.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Sibe said:


> Borzoi/ Xoloitzcuintle mix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From fb group Guess The Breed


That is just the weirdest.... lol Reminds me of a dark skinned body builder.

Here are some pics from the other day

Waiting for the ball to be thrown









MUST GET BALL


----------



## lil_fuzzy

kdawnk said:


> This is Sansa doing a Sit and Wait at the other end of a bridge. I made a video compilation of her sit-waits and play session on Instagram, but I'm too lazy to upload it to youtube so I can post it here.
> I'm actually kind of impressed with how this photo turned out given I used my iPod to take it. (I have DSLR camera, but I've been looking for the charger.)
> Some days she makes me so proud!


Cool photo  Makes me want to do something similar with my dogs.

You should definitely upload the video


----------



## Flaming

I justy thought that this was funny because people like to think Manna is a bear cub. Also yes, that back pack only has plastic poop bags in it currently, we're going to work up weight as she gets old enough.








Nomnomnom chicken leg.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

See it ALL the time on this forum...


----------



## workerant

Finally. I've been toting Kenda in my sidecar for three years and finally got a good-ish picture.

US441 in Great Smoky Mountains National Park. Kenda seems to be saying, "Are you sure this is a good idea, Mom?"










Dog is my co-pilot.


----------



## Abbylynn

Another beautiful day! I think Spring has finally sprung.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Heh. I haz sushi. 








Sushi is srs. 







So srs. 







*gasp* What was that?








Oh no. It's the wind. 








It's faaalling!








Tiiimbeeerrrrr!








Nvm. Got it.


----------



## XenaWarrior

That is tooooooo adorable Bubba. It made me laugh.


----------



## Abbylynn

Hahahaha! That is too adorable!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Thanks guys! He's such a good sport. He puts up with so much.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Dinner tonight is a bit over 2 cups of kibble mixed with 1 cup of THK Love, some ground chicken and sardines. Followed by a frozen kong stuffed with a few tbsps of PB and a carrot both so that they rest while they digest and leave me alone for an hour. 

They lead such hard lives, I know.


----------



## Sibe

Shelter photo of the day goes to Coco.









Flower gets best tongue.









Unnamed girl gets best ears.









ETA a few updated photos.. intake photos are always crappy.



















We don't know what happened to her head


















Beagle/chihuahua, he is sooo much fun!









Sisters, I want to call them Yin and Yang. They are so opposite. One is outgoing, friendly, active. The other is shy, reserved, very sensitive, calm.


----------



## elrohwen

From my webcam this morning. The dog is ridiculous. He hasn't moved in at least half an hour except for some foot twitches.


----------



## Abbylynn

Well ... What have we here young man!? Don't give me that innocent look! Lol!


----------



## BubbaMoose

The quality kind of sucks because it's a screen shot of a video on my phone, but here's a pic of the most talented things-on-face balancer in the world.


----------



## Abbylynn

BubbaMoose said:


> View attachment 149913
> 
> 
> The quality kind of sucks because it's a screen shot of a video on my phone, but here's a pic of the most talented things-on-face balancer in the world.



 Awesome!!!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Lol, Moose thanks you Abbylynn! I posted it on my Instagram as well and someone told me they were shipping their dogs to me and I can send them back when I'm done training them. 

I bet if I posted a video there of me attempting to do this with Bubba then everyone would see the real truth! That it has nothing to do with my training and all to do with my exceptional dog.  

But maybe I'll just keep that fact a secret for now. Hehe!


----------



## TMFranklin

I remember when I first got Finn...








His ears were too big for him...Eventually he grew into them!
New Year's was a big time. Had a marathon of old Disney Movies (Iron Will was his favorite)








He loves going to the beach!








Like...Really loves it.








But his jumps can get a bit silly.








But what he loves most is walking off leash on the trails! Good thing is recall is wonderful!








That last pic was of this afternoon. Beautiful weather.


----------



## Sibe

We have a wirehaired pointing griffon at the shelter, owner relinq. Never seen one before! He's so handsome.


----------



## jade5280

Oh the joys of having a long eared dog. He literally didn't even care, he just continued chewing his toy like nothing was wrong.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Lol! Ryker is adorable! I may try this with Moose when the anesthesia fully wears off. TOOCUTE!


----------



## jade5280

BubbaMoose said:


> Lol! Ryker is adorable! I may try this with Moose when the anesthesia fully wears off. TOOCUTE!


 I can't wait to see that. I can't believe you were able to get him to balance that stuff on his face! Very impressive. I can only imagine what he was thinking. Our dogs are such good people for putting up with us lol


----------



## BubbaMoose

jade5280 said:


> I can't wait to see that. I can't believe you were able to get him to balance that stuff on his face! Very impressive. I can only imagine what he was thinking. Our dogs are such good people for putting up with us lol


He amazes me every day! Don't get discouraged though. During his teenager stage he was still amazing me regularly, just hardly ever in a positive way! Lol! 

Hang on girl, it gets better! I swear!


----------



## reigh

The other day Willow photobombed DeeDee when I was taking a pic of her in their new bed. 










It reminded me of the eagle that stole a video camera and made me lulz.


----------



## zack

Here's a couple more of the bear.


















Zack is with some lambs we hand raised, just shows what a big softy he is. :wave:


----------



## BubbaMoose

Omg, that last picture of Zach with the baby lambs is absolutely precious. He seems like such a sweet heart, and is so so handsome! Thanks for posting those. Good to see you around!


----------



## Flaming

So this has shown up on my facebook wall


----------



## Abbylynn

Smart dog!  How I wish! Lol!


----------



## Slartibartfast




----------



## Effisia

Annabel was getting ready for the Kentucky Derby this morning:


----------



## LoMD13

Water break!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Effisia said:


> Annabel was getting ready for the Kentucky Derby this morning:


She's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Hector4

BubbaMoose said:


> View attachment 149913
> 
> 
> The quality kind of sucks because it's a screen shot of a video on my phone, but here's a pic of the most talented things-on-face balancer in the world.


OMG I'm starting to really get into Weims because of your dog!


----------



## Hector4




----------



## jade5280

Annabel has the sweetest face. She's gorgeous!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Hector4 said:


> OMG I'm starting to really get into Weims because of your dog!


That is so sweet of you to say! What a nice compliment. I think they're amazing dogs, though I may be biased. It's funny you say that, because whenever you post pics or vids of your mastiff, I melt inside. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Hector4

BubbaMoose said:


> That is so sweet of you to say! What a nice compliment. I think they're amazing dogs, though I may be biased. It's funny you say that, because whenever you post pics or vids of your mastiff, I melt inside. He is gorgeous.


Thanks!!! I love seeing those awesome poses of Bubba and his incredible balancing acts. Keep them coming!


----------



## zack

I wouldn't like to see Zack try that. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## momtolabs

I have Athenas brother and sister today. The "breeder" was going mushroom hunting and was going to keep them in her truck...WTH!? Luckily I saw her andI told her I would take them. They are covered in bumps as they fight all the time since they are crammed in a tiny spot. Oh and they poop so.much!!!! Wowza! My mom will be home at 3 and hopefully she feels sorry for them and I can foster  There in a crate at my house right now since they just at and are like rabbits and drop turds when they walk....okay not that bad but they poop a lot,haha. If I foster they are going to the vet asap.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

First pic didn't show up for some reason

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Bugs

people say to me when I say Gem is Heeler x GSD not Heeler x Aussie and I tell them to look at her head, its aint Aussie at all(nor is in Heeler) they go "oh it could be Aussie too I think"

to those people I give you Gem's head in profile...









I now five you an Aussie's head in profile









now here is a GSD head profile









now tell me again how Gem has an Aussie head and has no resemblance to a GSD lol. her colour throws people off I think, she isn't coloured like one(though technically speaking the freckles and patches on her body are sable) therefore I'm just stubborn and delusional about her mix lol, what drives me crazy is that every friggen sable dog on earth is readily believed to be a GSD mix no matter what they look like, the dog can be 12" tall, with a pug nose but if its sable is a GSD mix lol. yet a dog that has all kinds of obvious GSD traits but ISN'T sable(or black and tan) can't possibly be!


----------



## neeks

what kind of dog?


----------



## Miss Bugs

neeks said:


> what kind of dog?


Who?? The puppies above my post are Chihuahua's.. and my dog Gem is an Australian Cattle Dog x German Shepherd...


----------



## luv mi pets

I dog sat for a co-worker this weekend. the Mountain Dew rush of puppy hood left him about 3 pm Saturday. Today he acted like a content little dog. 









They played all weekend long



Taking short breaks


Telling secrets 



he pose so well


----------



## Sibe

More shelter doggies!

Love this shot









Sweet old girl has mastered the ear flop while trotting









Momiji.. previous owners were total nerds. She also had a Star Wars collar. Fantastic, friendly, loving, fun, beautiful dog. She'll be outta here in no time! (Edit: I say "total nerds" in a fun way. Not as an insult.)









Few before & afters, with our regular photographer out I've been doing as much as I can. Over 100 dogs, and new ones always coming in, hard to keep up with.









Same dog as the first play pic


----------



## CptJack

Her ears are like little health/wellness/mood indicators. She did something to one of her ankles tonight (at home). I don't think it's serious and she'll see the vet tomorrow if she's still uncomfortable, but you can certainly tell she isn't feeling good.


----------



## Slartibartfast




----------



## Abbylynn

Totally forgot about this! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn on pixlr .....


----------



## momtolabs

Mia had a playdate with my cousins dogs today! The little black one is Moose he is Shi-Tzu/dachshund The white one is Sadie and she is fox terrier/beagle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Dropped the boys off at the kennel today for a long weekend. I miss them so much already. We're in Vegas now. Fingers crossed I win some big bucks.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Missing this face terribly right now!


----------



## BubbaMoose

This one too.


----------



## Darby

Fingers crossed this works!


































or not... can you post photos saved on a different internet hosting site?


----------



## Shell

Darby said:


> Fingers crossed this works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or not... can you post photos saved on a different internet hosting site?


You should be able to post images; right click on the photo and copy the image URL, not the webpage URL. I tested it below on your first photo and it worked


----------



## Abbylynn

Abbylynn .....


----------



## SillyDogs




----------



## Darby

The link thumb or embed one?


----------



## Shell

Darby said:


> The link thumb or embed one?


Open your photos in their own regular page and right click for the link URL of the photo rather than the page.


----------



## Abbylynn

I have been trying for at least three times now to post a picture of my pretty Abbylynn .... and the photo has not been approved by any moderators ..... I am trying this one more time.



Yay!


----------



## SillyDogs

All you have to do is create a Photobucket account, upload your pics, copy the "IMG" link, and paste it.... that's it. Mods don't need to approve pics to be posted.


----------



## Crantastic

Right now some posts, especially image posts, are automatically screened by the forum software (trying to cut down on spam) and won't show up until approved by a moderator, which is what she was referring to.

Not a great photo (bad lighting in this room), but this is Crystal's "make him stop touching me" face:


----------



## CptJack

While I wait for my latest photo thread to go through....










Unlike Crystal, Kylie's 'make him stop touching me' face is kind of... evil.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia turned one yesterday  She was probably the easiest puppy but she is definitely turning into a devil,haha. I definitely don't regret bringing her into the family and Bentley seems glad to have a playmate! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Life of being a lab owner in one picture 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

A broadway famous dog wandered into work today. She was hand picked by Bill Berloni and starred in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. I thought her owner was making it up when he said he was in it and adopted her, but google told me it was true. Weird! Obviously I got a selfie.


----------



## SDRRanger

Such a beautiful dog...I love this colouring


----------



## BubbaMoose

They're HOME!


----------



## Slartibartfast

Slartibartfast said:


>


It took 6 days from when I posted this for it to actually show up in the thread. What is up with that?


----------



## SDRRanger

I had forgotten to bring a toy, but luckily had my winter gloves shoved in the seat.


----------



## Sibe

Slartibartfast said:


> It took 6 days from when I posted this for it to actually show up in the thread. What is up with that?


 When you posted it probably said it had to await mod/admin approval. Irritating, eh?


----------



## Slartibartfast

Sibe said:


> When you posted it probably said it had to await mod/admin approval. Irritating, eh?


Yes. That alone is annoying but 6 days is very long time to make a decision. Its not like I post crazy things here.


----------



## dagwall

Slartibartfast said:


> Yes. That alone is annoying but 6 days is very long time to make a decision. Its not like I post crazy things here.


I believe it's more an issue of they don't see it if they don't go to the thread I think. I haven't had that happen yet but I think I've seen the recommendation to send a Mod a PM if you're post hasn't shown up after a day or two just alert them to it.


----------



## Abbylynn

Awwwwe ... C'mon! Play with me Abby!



High Five!


----------



## Slartibartfast

dagwall said:


> I believe it's more an issue of they don't see it if they don't go to the thread I think. I haven't had that happen yet but I think I've seen the recommendation to send a Mod a PM if you're post hasn't shown up after a day or two just alert them to it.


Makes sense. I will do that going forward.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

SDRRanger said:


> Such a beautiful dog...I love this colouring


Thank you! Every day I can't help but tell her she is so pretty... and she's lucky she is.


----------



## PeppermintTheMutt

Dis is ma girl Peppermint, and she is a doll!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Time to do the gardening! Soooo bored! Lol!


----------



## pekelover




----------



## DaveS




----------



## GrinningDog

Fetch WILL happen.

GypsyPeek3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

GypsYPeek1 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

GypsyPeek2 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

Aw, Gypsy.

They don't warrant their own photo threads but these are fun.









Random Kylie, just cause. 

But after Kylie (and Thud, but I couldn't get enough distance to take pictures of him in action) Bug came out to play.




























She had FUN.


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> She had FUN.


 I know that Bug has some health issues and there for awhile you did not let her do much. Now you have changed your views and letting Bug do more. Seeing this picture just speaks volume of how she is enjoying life. Def a poster child for those that are ill and just go out and enjoy life. She looks so happy.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> I know that Bug has some health issues and there for awhile you did not let her do much. Now you have changed your views and letting Bug do more. Seeing this picture just speaks volume of how she is enjoying life. Def a poster child for those that are ill and just go out and enjoy life. She looks so happy.


Getting her out and doing has improved her health a lot. In large part because last July?

She looked like this:










As opposed to this:










Being overweight was sort of a cyclic thing. I was paranoid and keeping her from *doing*, which made her gain weight more easily, which made it harder for her to do - Honest to god, getting her out, not limiting her, encouraging her and getting that weight off is the best thing I could have done for her. She's 7 years and some change old and she's more active, energetic and happy now than she has been in the past year and a half.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Pekelover, your dogs are so cute! 

And aww, Bug looks like she's having so much fun.


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese opening the door himself. He is my smart boy ... since he learned this by watching .........


----------



## SDRRanger

Wow, Bug looks SOOOO good  I bet being fit makes things a lot easier on her


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

These two don't even like each other, but often come to the agreement that naps together are comfortable.


----------



## CptJack

SDRRanger said:


> Wow, Bug looks SOOOO good  I bet being fit makes things a lot easier on her


Thanks! I'm really proud of how good she's been looking (and feeling) since I got my head out of my butt.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## asuna

jus' watching the rain momma...first thunderstorm its neato!


----------



## smk5495

Finally got a pack for Tucker. Started off slow, about 1/2lb on each side (he's 50+lbs). Went for a hike and ran into 10 other dogs, 9 of which were off leash and 3 of those were borderline DA. Gotta love it.


----------



## workerant

So Saturday Maeby, my Found Hound, got upset while we were out of the house and chewed her way into the kibble bin (which was locked shut with a carabiner). She then ate her fill, several pounds of chow. She's fine now but this is what she looked like when we got home.












*for those of you who don't know me, our dogs come to work with us and are rarely alone for more than a few hours. On Saturday afternoon, Maeby was left alone for approximately three hours, which is hardly enough time to starve to death. Or so you'd think.


----------



## Shell

She's a hound, of course she was starving


----------



## Hector4

workerant said:


> So Saturday Maeby, my Found Hound, got upset while we were out of the house and chewed her way into the kibble bin (which was locked shut with a carabiner). She then ate her fill, several pounds of chow. She's fine now but this is what she looked like when we got home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *for those of you who don't know me, our dogs come to work with us and are rarely alone for more than a few hours. On Saturday afternoon, Maeby was left alone for approximately three hours, which is hardly enough time to starve to death. Or so you'd think.


that is funny


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I need this explained to me. Why can't I have this dog?


----------



## aiw

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I need this explained to me. Why can't I have this dog?


Because he's coming home with me!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

aiw said:


> Because he's coming home with me!


I had the worst conflict leaving today! I know I cannot foster/have any more dogs. My brain said "It's OK. It'll work out, just do it!"


----------



## Hambonez

This picture from yesterday cracks me up. Hamilton had a playdate with his BFF Mozart. Hamilton is looking so serious and Mozart is looking so "WHEE!!" They were actually taking turns rolling in whatever smell they found in the grass.


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu impatiently waiting to mush tonight, we did a quick 4 miles.


----------



## SDRRanger

Sibe said:


> Kaytu impatiently waiting to mush tonight, we did a quick 4 miles.



Is that another dog up in the front?


----------



## Abbylynn

Whoooo Hoooo! I love the kiddie pool! I even made my water bowl into a pool toy! Lol!


----------



## skitty56

Boo derping as she runs.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Take a look at this master loose leash walker! This is with the leash looped in half already. So proud of this boy. Though I do have to say he did kind of come with a lot of his leash manners built in. Not sure how, but I'm not complaining.

Also, his harness is slipping because I'm a bad dog owner. ...


----------



## SDRRanger

I love my dog, but man do I get some weird pictures of him.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

I've been working on a new trick with Boss. He's learning how to do a handstand! Progress, so far:







I wanted to get a side view, but there wasn't enough room between him, and the wall. >.<


----------



## Sibe

SDRRanger said:


> Is that another dog up in the front?


 Yep, good eye. That's Denali up front, Kaytu is derping, and Kaytu's boyfriend and mushing partner Bear is on the left side of the picture. Well, just his fluffy butt is.



skitty56 said:


> Boo derping as she runs.


 Hahahahhaaaaaa I love this!


----------



## CptJack

Posted a whole thread o' Kylie, but we know how moderation goes sometimes. So, have these meanwhile.


----------



## Sibe

Yes am dog. Do dog things like sleep on crate.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I buy her a bully stick... she wears an adorable red bow. I think that's a fair trade, no?


----------



## jade5280

I posted a bunch of pics of Duke the GSP in another thread but I really love this one.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

Boss and I went on our first ever hike today! I thought this picture was adorable, so had to share. ^.^


----------



## Miss Bugs

this is what a stand off between me and Gem looks like... neither one of us was giving up that chair


----------



## CptJack

Lots and LOTS of hiking I dumped in her other thread (Kylie faces).

Then we took her out for ice cream.










The other dogs will go tomorrow (Jack and Frost actually came on MOST of this one but it was heavily wooded and crawling with wildlife so i didn't want to get far enough away from them to take pictures).


----------



## Remaru

Do I want to sleep or lick the couch? I can do both!


----------



## SDRRanger

Chilling in the car waiting for Ranger and Gauge to get the first level of excitement at seeing each other over with. He was happy crashed in the front seat with all the window open relaxing until then. 










And tonight's cuddles on the couch. I have no idea how I'm going to be when he's adopted. Not even a week and he's wiggled his way right into my heart.


----------



## CptJack

What a sweetheart. He looks like he's fitting right in, and looks so, so happy and comfortable.


----------



## SDRRanger

CptJack said:


> What a sweetheart. He looks like he's fitting right in, and looks so, so happy and comfortable.


His first home visit is today...part of me wants him to act like a brat lol


----------



## luv mi pets

daughter came for a visit and brought her crew. I need her dog to come more often, my yard is stick-free now.


her Cane Corso



they had a blast up here with my dogs. here is all four of hers in one pic


----------



## luv mi pets

after the initial meeting of sniffing and tail wagging.......



the zoombies started


----------



## jade5280

luv mi pets said:


> the zoombies started


LOL! Love "Zoomie face"!!!


----------



## Remaru

luv mi pets said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> the zoombies started


I love the dog in the very back of this pic. Is this one of yours or your daughter's?


----------



## asuna

thunderstorming here today im cleanign the house and Thor is doing this.....







sooo my dog...i told him to pull his weight around here and help me, he signed and made a noise at me than went back to sleep


----------



## BubbaMoose

The boys always get so excited for their packages! 10lbs of THK Thrive. This is our first time trying Thrive. I really hope they like it. If not we'll go back to Love, which is our usual THK formula. 

Got a bunch of random things in our shipment along with regular things. Regular monthly items include 4 Kong Squiggles, a Kong Wubba, a pack of Kong Squeakair tennis balls, 12in braided bully sticks, a pack of training treats and C.E.T. Enzymatic toothpaste. Those are the monthly staples that I get with their food. Somehow more items always seem to manage to sneak into my cart before checking out online though. Oh how I love chewy.com! 

















Slightly obsessed with his new Wubba.


----------



## BostonBullMama

New sig pic!!

I loved the one of Trixie so much that I couldn't resist doing the other 3 and making it a sigpic.


----------



## Foresthund

I've learned this week a stubborn dog can pick up and run around with a fully inflated full sized basketball if he wants to.


----------



## starrysim

I call this one "Luna, COME!"


----------



## luv mi pets

Remaru said:


> I love the dog in the very back of this pic. Is this one of yours or your daughter's?



thank you 
That one is mine. Her name is Cheyenne. A husky, mal, shep mix.


----------



## Hector4

starrysim said:


> I call this one "Luna, COME!"
> 
> View attachment 154074


Weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Sibe

Perfect Precious Poofy Princess Prissy Pants Prancy Paws


----------



## Abbylynn

Let me in!!!!


----------



## Kibasdad

kibatme by bladerunnr40, on Flickr

7713a by bladerunnr40, on Flickr


----------



## momtolabs

My squirrelly dog <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Watson_88

Here are a couple pictures of my baby Watson: 



















He's so silly sometimes.


----------



## CptJack

Bug. Bug, Bug, Bug, Bug, Bug.


----------



## Hambonez

Hamilton went away with us for the weekend, and got to spend some time with my niece. She was delighted by him, and he wanted to lick her face mostly. 

Hamilton & Fuzz


----------



## SDRRanger

love the face


----------



## momtolabs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

I have a new foster! Merida, she's estimated to be 8-10 years old. Very playful, spunky, fun. Almost puppy-like how she plays hard then sleeps hard.




































When she was pulled from the shelter she had a really nasty growth on her leg, she's healed great. Link to pic if you want to see, I won't make it show up as an image.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....6_10101597786155723_8808931990171248178_n.jpg


----------



## Laurelin

I wanted to take a picture of Summer with her new title ribbon.


winpictures by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

First Groom at home!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Story of my life, taking photos at the shelter: 










The fake fence back drop is just THAT realistic, apparently.


----------



## Sibe

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Story of my life, taking photos at the shelter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake fence back drop is just THAT realistic, apparently.


 Hahahahahaaaa too funny! You should definitely share pics here, including outtakes (unless you have a thread?) http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/290578-shelter-doggies.html#post3119218


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Sibe said:


> Hahahahahaaaa too funny! You should definitely share pics here, including outtakes (unless you have a thread?) http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/290578-shelter-doggies.html#post3119218


Oh, I don't! I'll gather a few of my favorites.


----------



## CptJack

I have no idea why that dog puts up with me.


----------



## BellaPup

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Story of my life, taking photos at the shelter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake fence back drop is just THAT realistic, apparently.


I don't know which is funnier, the dog peeing on a fake fence or your reaction "Heeey! What cha dooin'?!" 

Hahahaha! Love it :becky:


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> I have a new foster! Merida, she's estimated to be 8-10 years old. Very playful, spunky, fun. Almost puppy-like how she plays hard then sleeps hard.


I think its time Snowball had a girlfriend... 

ETA:

As good a place as any I guess... this puppy and her littermates have been in the shelter for like, 6 weeks, growing up and then waiting for their s/n, and I've been dying to share her (but couldn't because of confidentiality agreements). This photo is a couple weeks old; her spectacles have filled in on top so they're full circles now!

.


----------



## Sibe

As long as he likes girls that sleep 90% of the time, and the other 10% are playing like a puppy (in terms of spaz factor).


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> As long as he likes girls that sleep 90% of the time, and the other 10% are playing like a puppy (in terms of spaz factor).


That sounds about right. Especially if she likes playing chase...


----------



## Abbylynn

First new camera photo's.  Just basic ones.

New camera photo by Leah Lu, on Flickr


New camera photo by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

A real camera shot!


----------



## zack

Abbylynn said:


> A real camera shot!


 Ohhhh Abbylynn your babies just look so beautiful, I love these latest photo's.


----------



## zack

Here is Zack having a paddle. :wave:


----------



## gingerkid

zack said:


> Here is Zack having a paddle. :wave:
> View attachment 156025


For a second I thought you had a pet Grizzly!


----------



## sassafras

Well I found this awesome new dog in my backyard that looks just like Squash except he's grey. I haven't decided on a name yet. :/


----------



## asuna

mommy woke me up to take this picture *yawn* hi


----------



## Abbylynn

zack said:


> Here is Zack having a paddle. :wave:
> View attachment 156025


Thank you! 

You know ... Zack does look like a big brown bear! Just gorgeous!


----------



## workerant

Kenda and I went for a swim in the lake today. I swear, she's half river otter.


----------



## CptJack

Thud's neck and chest are expanding again. Mostly his neck. And it's mostly skin. 

Also? HE HIKED HIS LEG TO PEE. Yes, that's worthy of a post.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

CptJack said:


> Also? HE HIKED HIS LEG TO PEE. Yes, that's worthy of a post.


He's a man now!

These are my boyfriend's family's dogs. From left to right: Titan, Whiskey, and Haven. Whiskey is 1 of 10 puppies Titan and Haven popped out.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Can't stop won't stop. 

Chewy.com is my weakness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Can't stop won't stop. 

Chewy.com is my weakness. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Did that just post again? Ugh. Having smart phone issues at the moment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Not a dog but I realt wanted to steal this goat from the zoo...I'm getting two Pygmy goats soon but this little one wa adorable  ps its the one in the feeder....the black one was mean,lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaPup

BubbaMoose said:


> Can't stop won't stop.
> 
> Chewy.com is my weakness.
> 
> View attachment 156377
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm right there with ya, Bubba!! Do you think they have group therapy for such things? :becky:


----------



## SDRRanger

I knew you guys would appreciate this:


----------



## taquitos

SDRRanger said:


> I knew you guys would appreciate this:


Hahahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## dagwall

Finally got a picture of his lip getting stuck up on his tooth. Happens all the time but he always "fixes" it when I reach for a camera. Crappy quality and angle but I didn't have time to try and get a nice shot. Seconds later he did "fix" his lip. He was also drooling in my lap watching me eat my dinner.


----------



## SDRRanger

Awww, my current foster does that too!


----------



## elrohwen

Cute Jubel!

Watson is king of the snaggle tooth. Of course, because he and Jubel were separated at birth.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Hi lady, are you on the internet?


----------



## gingerkid

I finally have my very own hoverpup.

IMG_0116 by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## Miss Bugs

hopefully this is what my pack will look like again one day soon 










I got to spend a day with these lovely ladies! Storm and Harmony








my ladies got to visit the ocean!








Paisley is simply beautiful!








at one gorgeous campground off in the boonies, there was an off leash dog area/beach!


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## Tainted

Found this on an old cell phone. We hadn't even brought him home yet. That smushed-in little muzzle and those big ol' ears.. I can't even. <3


----------



## sassafras

My husband and I recently spent a week at a cabin with my parents and his parents... and Pip.

Pip likes my dad. A lot.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

*Tainted*: Torque was absolutely precious!!! I love your dogs
*Sassafras*: That is just too cute!


----------



## Tainted

Little Wise Owl said:


> *Tainted*: Torque was absolutely precious!!! I love your dogs


Wasn't he? Ah, I could just eat him up! Thank you.


----------



## jade5280

Le wild coonhound frolicking in his natural habitat.


----------



## RabbleFox

A little bee!








Merlin is not pleased. It was a long day at a dog show picking up Eren so we are all taking a much needed nap.


----------



## sassafras

Some days I don't even...


----------



## luv mi pets

I think this is the best thread. It is always my go to thread even if I am not posting anything. 

Tainted-Torque so small and not the muscle man of today. Who would have thought that lil cute puppy would have grown up to be the most awesome muscled dog I have seen. I love your dog!

Sassafras pics with your dad what a precious picture. I think your dad loves Pip too. Maisy and Squatch- sorry lost for words on them two.

Jade- a few more steps and I think your dog could be airborne.

Miss Bug did you put any money down on a dog this trip? Ehhh


----------



## jade5280

@*Rabblefox* Omg that corgi! Need more pix





They're just doing the tango. Squash has got some sweet moves.



sassafras said:


> Some days I don't even...


----------



## Tainted

luv mi pets said:


> Tainted-Torque so small and not the muscle man of today. Who would have thought that lil cute puppy would have grown up to be the most awesome muscled dog I have seen. I love your dog!


Right? I love the way he's matured. He's surpassed any expectations I had, that's for sure! Thank you.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## BubbaMoose

Hanging out in his new pool. He loves it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin

Purple.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laurelin

I tried to post a picture of Mia's purple hair but it wouldn't let me.  

I guess cause it was from facebook. I'll have to go home and post it from flickr.


----------



## BubbaMoose

I think I know two creatures whose day just got a little bit more exciting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Bugs

Luv mi pets- I am on list for a Toller, either puppy or adult, whichever, I'm leaving it open


----------



## CptJack

Do you ever feel like you're being _watched?_


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Hehehe Bug <3


----------



## CptJack

Little Wise Owl said:


> Hehehe Bug <3


We're about half an hour from leaving the house for agility. She saw me get ready and is ready to go.

She's also STILL sitting back there. LOOMING.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

CptJack said:


> Do you ever feel like you're being _watched?_


Hahaha, classic!


----------



## BubbaMoose

CptJack said:


> Do you ever feel like you're being _watched?_


No. Never. 








Seriously...never. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Happy dogs


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Laurelin said:


> I tried to post a picture of Mia's purple hair but it wouldn't let me.
> 
> I guess cause it was from facebook. I'll have to go home and post it from flickr.


Lately I've just been posting from facebook and every single time it gets blocked... I may have to make a flickr account or something.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Spoiled dog alert. 








The vet is fun. It's where I get to tug my moms arm nearly out of the darn socket. 








And then when I kill the toy, I get water to drink, blankets to lay on and peanut butter Kongs to chew while we wait on the vet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ferdinand

There's nothing like a terrier to help with gardening...

photo (39)


----------



## momtolabs

The reason I can't have nice things
























But there cute so it's okay 
















One of the old man 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunnyTB

The psychotic look she gets post-bath before doing zoomies.



This is how she fell asleep while watching me eat.


----------



## Crantastic

Casper was very annoyed that I brushed him and then made him pose next to the pile of fur.

(He's not even blowing coat right now!)


----------



## luv mi pets

Crantastic said:


> Casper was very annoyed that I brushed him and then made him pose next to the pile of fur.
> 
> (He's not even blowing coat right now!)



I don't think Casper likes the new dog next to him.


----------



## momtolabs

Sigh it's never ending in my house









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missPenny

This is what happens when I have too many days off. Poor Penny lol


----------



## CptJack

Baby Frost.


----------



## Laurelin

OldDog<3


DSC_0954 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


1 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## sassafras

Backyard patrol is a VERY important job. If it gets too hot in the sun, you can't just give up and go inside. No, sir.


----------



## Shell

My cousin's dog Tesla (the brindle) and her boyfriend's dog. Tesla is about 95 lbs, the mastiff mix probably 130 or so and they all live together in a STUDIO apartment! The dogs are really good buddies and very easy going fortunately.


----------



## CptJack

I can't decide if the lip or the way she's sitting amuses me more (and yes, yes I do need to wash the couch; it rained today).


----------



## Laurelin

My dog.


miabark by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1224 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_1223 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

I am so in love with Mia and Summer.

Nali









Kaytu. Poor thing would have you believe she is never fed, played with, never goes anywhere or runs or does anything. Woe is dog.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Assorted photos...

Morning sunbathing










Sunset



















Pixie looking very alert


----------



## dagwall

Saturday morning with both dogs trying their hardest to be good while still letting me know they have decided it is in fact time to get up for the morning walk.










And then just gotta add the cute picture of Bronson himself, just imagine a sad dog sigh to go along with the sad puppy eyes


----------



## Remaru

In case anyone has ever thought that Remus is a reserved or noble companion...


Nope, he is just weird. For the past three days Remus has laid on my youngest son's shoes and then proceeded to put them on like this. For the last two days he has then gotten up and walked around the living room wearing my son's shoes. Why? I have no idea.


ok I actually did this to him. Hubby cut the sleeves off of a t-shirt to work out in (no idea...) and Remus was lurking around so I put the sleeve on his head.


----------



## Tainted

Hope everyone's having a good 4th! I know this boy's enjoyed the heck out of himself today.


----------



## luv mi pets

Tainted said:


> Hope everyone's having a good 4th! I know this boy's enjoyed the heck out of himself today.


love him He is looking so great. What a big smile. 

Thanks yep had a great 4th of July and hope everyone else did also.


----------



## pandification

Doesn't like laying anywhere unless I'm right there to be his pillow. Haha.


----------



## Tainted

luv mi pets said:


> love him He is looking so great. What a big smile.
> 
> Thanks yep had a great 4th of July and hope everyone else did also.


Good to hear!


----------



## Sibe

End of March/beginning of April I had a husky foster, Kaia, for about 2 weeks before she was adopted. Owner sent me new pics recently, and Kaia looks great! Her fur has grown in so much (she was very patchy due to flea dermatitis) and her color is a lot darker. Gorgeous!

When I had her, 3 months ago



























And now


















She needs thoughts, prayers, best wishes... today I was told she has a massive hard mass on her neck that did not go away or even get smaller with steroids or antibiotics.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

CptJack said:


> I can't decide if the lip or the way she's sitting amuses me more (and yes, yes I do need to wash the couch; it rained today).


Omg, can I have her?


----------



## elrohwen

I posted this in the agility thread but wanted to put it here too. Love this little dog. We've been working on jumping exercises lately and my dad got some pics.


----------



## momtolabs

^^^i love Watson!! He's so adorable!



My favorite picture ever of my boys taken today. Tank is loosing his hearing so I tied him to Bentley while walking the trails. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

I love "give me that toy NOW!" photos!








Smile photos are pretty good too!


----------



## pandification

Kratos makes me hold his bully stick while he chews on it. Haha. 








Also! I read an article and found this cool treat idea!


----------



## sassafras

Here's a thing I made when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Hambonez

My fat dog mid-derp


----------



## BubbaMoose

sassafras said:


> Here's a thing I made when I couldn't sleep.


Hahahhahahaha the best ever!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elrohwen

sassafras said:


> Here's a thing I made when I couldn't sleep.


That is fantastic. The pictures in the middle make it.


----------



## Callie252

what breed is my pup?


----------



## momtolabs

When I brought this dog home a year ago I never thought I could love her as much as I do now!

































She didnt help as a puppy to not make me fall in love with her. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese just turned 7 months old 7/9/14


7 months old 7/9/14 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## luv mi pets

Went to the park and met up with her and her GSD



fun in the creek



derp face


----------



## luv mi pets

A fitting collar for a dog named. "Squirrel"



waiting for her friend to show up


----------



## gingerkid

Came home yesterday to find this. Those are the tennis balls that go into Snowball's muffin tin game.


----------



## Sibe

This guy is in my puppy class. He is half English Bulldog. The other have is maltese/poodle mix. Yes. Half bulldog, half maltipoo!!









His fur is wiry


----------



## Sibe

I got awful news today. Kaia, the husky I fostered, has osteosarcoma (bone cancer) on her neck. Inoperable because the mass is around her trachea. Hew owners are giving her supportive care until the time comes to let her go. This isn't how it's supposed to be 




















Sibe said:


> She's been so fantastic. She'd be a great husky for a first-time husky owner. We're still working on a name, knowing it doesn't matter too much anyway as whoever adopts will likely rename her anyway but names are important to me. Hubby said something bright. I said something equally sweet. We decided on "Phoebe" yesterday which in Greek means bright, shining, and radiant. It fits her very well and I love the name. But for the first time ever, I have this strong, undeniable "knowing" that her name is Kaia (kye-uh). I was feeling it when interacting with her but wanted to pick something else which is why we searched for a different name and I never mentioned Kaia. But I fight to say Phoebe and have to think about. I love the name Phoebe, but it's not her name. I have no idea where I got Kaia from and why it's her name.
> 
> Now the freaky part: Kaia is Greek, which I didn't know. It means pure. The Greek word "_phoibaô_" means "to purify"... and its root word it Phoebe. The names are closely related. I'm creeped out. I have never felt like I knew a dog's name. We pick their name if they don't come with one, or are happy to change it to whatever we want. But this isn't a choice. I know her name is Kaia. It just is. I don't have a choice. It is also a Hawaiian word, Kaia means "the sea".. check out those eyes in case you missed them.
> 
> Even with her bare flea dermatitis spots, she's still a husky. This is almost entirely from her fluffy thighs and shoulders, and a little from her neck.


----------



## luv mi pets

Sibe said:


> I got awful news today. Kaia, the husky I fostered, has osteosarcoma (bone cancer) on her neck. Inoperable because the mass is around her trachea. Hew owners are giving her supportive care until the time comes to let her go. This isn't how it's supposed to be


That news really sucks. I am sorry to hear that. She is a beautiful dog


----------



## pandification

Sibe said:


> I got awful news today. Kaia, the husky I fostered, has osteosarcoma (bone cancer) on her neck. Inoperable because the mass is around her trachea. Hew owners are giving her supportive care until the time comes to let her go. This isn't how it's supposed to be


Poor furbaby.  She looks so sweet. May her last moments on earth be happy and painless. My Kyo will be on the rainbow bridge to greet her one day. <3


----------



## gingerkid

Got a new phone, so I've been playing around with the camera and its fancy settings. 


Snowball_yard1 by open_destiny, on Flickr


Snowball_yard4 by open_destiny, on Flickr


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Waiting for treats


----------



## Sibe

Romping with Molly on her last day here! Molly goes back to the shelter tomorrow to be fixed, and her wonderful new family picks her up on Tuesday.









Yeah she got a bath after this! All clean now.









Behind you! Watch out!









Bitey faces









Puppy cheek


----------



## lil_fuzzy

sassafras said:


> Here's a thing I made when I couldn't sleep.


Looks like you finally figured out what he's mixed with. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Sibe said:


> This guy is in my puppy class. He is half English Bulldog. The other have is maltese/poodle mix. Yes. Half bulldog, half maltipoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His fur is wiry


Interesting mix, and so cute! The wiry fur makes me think there's something else in there though, like a wiry terrier. The body also screams "terrier" to me.


----------



## momtolabs

Saw Athena this weekend and her fur is growing back out!!








And not dog related but tonight's sunset was really pretty! I'm happy I got this pic with my iPhone 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

lil_fuzzy said:


> Interesting mix, and so cute! The wiry fur makes me think there's something else in there though, like a wiry terrier. The body also screams "terrier" to me.


 He is wiry. He's from a Craigslist ad, both parents on site. Not sure which the mom was, *if* the mom was the bulldog (because I do see the bulldog) it's possible dad was actually a stray/neighbor dog who busted in or something. Who knows. But mixing short bulldog fur, with curly poodle fur, and long silky maltese fur, maybe that somehow can make wiry fur?


----------



## CptJack

lil_fuzzy said:


> Interesting mix, and so cute! The wiry fur makes me think there's something else in there though, like a wiry terrier. The body also screams "terrier" to me.


I actually saw quite a few dogs of KNOWN parentage and not much chance of anything else come out like that. It's pretty common when a dog with a hair coat and a dog with short hair have puppies together. I don't know the genetics, but it happens A LOT. Like way, way too much to think they were all wire-haired mixes (pug X shih-tzu, yorki X chi, maltese X chi, things like that) mostly come out looking wire haired. It's pretty strange, but nowhere near as rare as the pups getting any other kind of coat.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

CptJack said:


> I actually saw quite a few dogs of KNOWN parentage and not much chance of anything else come out like that. It's pretty common when a dog with a hair coat and a dog with short hair have puppies together. I don't know the genetics, but it happens A LOT. Like way, way too much to think they were all wire-haired mixes (pug X shih-tzu, yorki X chi, maltese X chi, things like that) mostly come out looking wire haired. It's pretty strange, but nowhere near as rare as the pups getting any other kind of coat.


Oh right, didn't know that. Interesting!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Sibe said:


> I got awful news today. Kaia, the husky I fostered, has osteosarcoma (bone cancer) on her neck. Inoperable because the mass is around her trachea. Hew owners are giving her supportive care until the time comes to let her go. This isn't how it's supposed to be


 (((Hugs)))

I'm so sorry.I wish no animal would need to suffer this,& it's sucks when it happens.She is such a beautiful dog. Wishing the best of luck for the dogs last days.



gingerkid said:


> Got a new phone, so I've been playing around with the camera and its fancy settings.
> 
> 
> Snowball_yard1 by open_destiny, on Flickr
> 
> Snowball_yard4 by open_destiny, on Flickr


That's the nicest pictures I've seen from a phone. Which one did you get?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

So much tongue.


----------



## Sibe

Jazzy, I love this one 









My friend is fostering this 1/2 Siberian and 1/2 Basset. She's so cute!


----------



## BubbaMoose

Sibe said:


> My friend is fostering this 1/2 Siberian and 1/2 Basset. She's so cute!


OHMERRRGEERRRD. GIVEMEALLOFTHESIBExBASSETSINTHEWORLD! Cutest ever. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras




----------



## CptJack

For all my gripes and complaints - I love this dog.


----------



## Remaru

Even Dove has her moments, she really does love him.


----------



## gingerkid

Happy puppy is happy.

IMG_20140715_192446


----------



## Inga

Here are a couple of random pictures from a recent photo shoot.


----------



## HyperFerret

Inga, I just love all of those photos!


----------



## Inga

HyperFerret said:


> Inga, I just love all of those photos!


Thank you. I think it kind of shows the boys personality.


----------



## jade5280

Thug puppy


----------



## CptJack

Oh, ears.


----------



## gingerkid

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> That's the nicest pictures I've seen from a phone. Which one did you get?


Nexus 5. Love it. I've never been one of those people who's obsessed with her phone but... I seriously love this thing.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

jade5280 said:


> Thug puppy


He even has the expression...


----------



## Sibe

If you love something, don't let it go. Cripple it so it can never get away.


----------



## BostonBullMama

That cat is too happy.
Stop it.
It's weird.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Sibe said:


> If you love something, don't let it go. Cripple it so it can never get away.


Hahahaha! Amazing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

View attachment 162217
I couldn't help but to take that advice Sibe. ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

New collar for Denali! We're from Colorado, so I thought I'd make them Broncos collars. I love the neon orange and will probably keep it in stock. GO THE BRONCOS! Kaytu's will be the same but with the colors swapped, so stripes of orange with the combo color as the center/edges.


----------



## HyperFerret

Love the collar Sibe! Neon orange is one of my favorite colors as well! I quite possibly have too much stuff in that color, lol.


----------



## momtolabs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

This dog is something else <3 she is everything I could ever want in a dog. 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack




----------



## gingerkid




----------



## Sibe

Dogsitting for a friend for 2 weeks as they're out of town. His name is Bear. We're from Colorado and have always been told to never feed Bears. This might be a problem. This is Kaytu's boyfriend btw, the one she mushes with.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia saw a glare off my phone.....it's kinda creepy when she slowly turns her head at you with her intense stare....


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

The rest of her 9 week photos are being moderated (I suspect where I uploaded those may play a role), but. Trying to share this one here. Because HEAD TILT.


----------



## Sibe

My friend says that Bear is going to have "so many activities" with us. So now we're being goofy and making sure that Bear has activities. Sign was first night. Then...

Day 1









Day 2


----------



## Slartibartfast

This dog is awesome:


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

"Wh-why did you put me up here? I -demand- you take me down. Now."


----------



## Laurelin

It is amazing what a difference hair makes. 


hair3 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


hair by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

Shes so BALD!


----------



## sassafras

Ahaheheheh.... I just don't even...


----------



## Sibe

^I love your dogs. So much.

--
Made a collar for a friend's boxer, Betty. I dare say she is pleased.


----------



## Crantastic

Just brushed Casper and he's looking nice and shiny!




























Crystal is due for a bath in the next couple of days, so she looks kinda scruffy now. No pictures til she's pretty again!


----------



## jade5280

This is what Ryker does while I'm up early getting ready for work...


----------



## jade5280

Crantastic said:


> Just brushed Casper and he's looking nice and shiny!


So handsome! I didn't know that his eyes were 2 different colors.


----------



## Hambonez

Hamilton met a bee yesterday. He looked like he went 10 rounds and lost. 



I felt so bad for him. I called the vet after I gave him Benadryl, and I asked if I brought him in if all they'd do is give him a shot of Benadryl, and they were like "yea, basically" so we waited it out. He wanted to rub his eye though, and in a last ditch effort to get him stop without a cone of shame, I gave him a bully stick. It worked. 



About an hour and a half post-Benadryl... still puffy, but not awful. 


Today he looks like it never happened!


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

Well, I tried to make my bed/change bedding. Apparently Boss thought he was helping?


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Decided to take Obi to check out this off leash park near our house today. Turns out it's an awesome park at the end of an obscure side road and I doubt many people know about it. It's not fenced and there's basically nothing there, other than grass and trees. There was no one else around, which suited us perfectly.




























Obi got to see is first ever horse too!


----------



## aussiegirl6

Thank you for sharing that story and letting us know what you did for the little guy. WOW! I will remember that as we have bees here in the yard pollinating. Poor baby. Looks good now.

My reply got bumped, this is in response to 
Hambonez and Obi with the bee sting.


----------



## Inga




----------



## luv mi pets

out for our evening walk



sorry for the blurriness dog would not stay by the horse when the camera was out. go figure. But yea, pretty bad when your dog is as big as your horse.



so my little $35 auction horse is now all grown up. Not bad for buying him from the kill pen at the auction.


----------



## Remaru

Aww little horse and dog friends. Is he a mini-horse? Sorry that sounds like a dumb question I mean is he a mini or a pony? My friend's mother keeps minis and I take the boys out to her ranch sometimes to visit and ride in the carts. When they were very small they could actually ride the horses.


----------



## aussiegirl6

That is a beautiful horse, I love the markings. Now you need a matching Australian Shepherd.. ha ha ha


----------



## luv mi pets

Remaru said:


> Aww little horse and dog friends. Is he a mini-horse? Sorry that sounds like a dumb question I mean is he a mini or a pony? My friend's mother keeps minis and I take the boys out to her ranch sometimes to visit and ride in the carts. When they were very small they could actually ride the horses.



He is a mini


----------



## Sibe

New magnets for my car! From cafepress.com


----------



## Shell

Sigh... "this is why we can't have nice things!" 

Dork dogs


----------



## superdi99

Arya at rest...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Shell said:


> Sigh... "this is why we can't have nice things!"
> 
> Dork dogs


Cute, love it


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I am very comfortable to Elsa dog.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia is not too pleased that her undies Are back on her.
l









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose

Forgot to add this one in the first post!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luv mi pets

Hey Chester and Eva are you down there?


----------



## sassafras

Squash does not understand how to camouflage.


----------



## Shell

luv mi pets said:


> Hey Chester and Eva are you down there?













"I'm here!" -- Eva


----------



## lil_fuzzy

sassafras said:


> Squash does not understand how to camouflage.


That's adorable


----------



## dagwall

Finally got video of this, been trying forever. Jubel does this the majority of the time shortly after I come home. We do our happy I've missed you so much kisses and lots of petting and then most days he'll flop down in the middle of the floor and do this for 10-15 seconds. I love it.


----------



## Na-Tasha

Awesome thread!  I was going to look at every page until I realized there were 170 pages, so I just looked at the first 10 and last 10 pages. Love all the photos! I know I only looked at about 20 pages, but I noticed there was a dearth of Rough Collies gracing the pages. That's a problem that shall be quickly remedied! bwahahaha!

Here's some of my dog, Natasha.




































And one last one of her with her pal Dusty (sadly Dusty has been sick and has to be isolated for a long while)


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Na-Tasha said:


> Awesome thread!  I was going to look at every page until I realized there were 170 pages, so I just looked at the first 10 and last 10 pages. Love all the photos! I know I only looked at about 20 pages, but I noticed there was a dearth of Rough Collies gracing the pages. That's a problem that shall be quickly remedied! bwahahaha!
> 
> Here's some of my dog, Natasha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last one of her with her pal Dusty (sadly Dusty has been sick and has to be isolated for a long while)


She's gorgeous! I really like the second last photo.


----------



## sassafras

dagwall said:


> Finally got video of this, been trying forever. Jubel does this the majority of the time shortly after I come home. We do our happy I've missed you so much kisses and lots of petting and then most days he'll flop down in the middle of the floor and do this for 10-15 seconds. I love it.


Oh god, that's so adorable. Maisy does something similar, but usually outside.


----------



## ireth0

sassafras said:


> Oh god, that's so adorable. Maisy does something similar, but usually outside.


Luna does this outside too! Not all time but every so often she just has a moment, lol.


----------



## Laurelin

Na-Tasha said:


> Awesome thread!  I was going to look at every page until I realized there were 170 pages, so I just looked at the first 10 and last 10 pages. Love all the photos! I know I only looked at about 20 pages, but I noticed there was a dearth of Rough Collies gracing the pages. That's a problem that shall be quickly remedied! bwahahaha!
> 
> Here's some of my dog, Natasha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last one of her with her pal Dusty (sadly Dusty has been sick and has to be isolated for a long while)


What a gorgeous collie!


----------



## sassafras

The many faces of Polar Bear zoomies...









One plottahoula levitation...



And what Pip does while this is going on...


----------



## Kayota

na-tasha-- i love your collie, she reminds me of the collies owned by albert payson terhune 

sass-- lol pip reminds me of roxie a little... serious man










small fry hangin out at the dog park... forever alone. lol we had fun though


----------



## ireth0

Kayota said:


> na-tasha-- i love your collie, she reminds me of the collies owned by albert payson terhune
> 
> sass-- lol pip reminds me of roxie a little... serious man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small fry hangin out at the dog park... forever alone. lol we had fun though


Aww, Roxie looks great!


----------



## kadylady

dagwall said:


> Finally got video of this, been trying forever. Jubel does this the majority of the time shortly after I come home. We do our happy I've missed you so much kisses and lots of petting and then most days he'll flop down in the middle of the floor and do this for 10-15 seconds. I love it.


OMG Dagwall, Zoey does that ALL. THE. Time!! When I come home, when we get up in the morning, when we get to my parents house, when we get to agility class, when she is outside....the list goes on! But seriously, anytime she is happy, that's what she does. And she makes some funny gremlin noises to go along with it. 

Also....


----------



## dagwall

kadylady said:


> OMG Dagwall, Zoey does that ALL. THE. Time!! When I come home, when we get up in the morning, when we get to my parents house, when we get to agility class, when she is outside....the list goes on! But seriously, anytime she is happy, that's what she does. And she makes some funny gremlin noises to go along with it.


Jubel enjoys the occasional roll in the grass as well but that's usually just wiggling around on his back. I just love him bending himself in half to bite his tail left side, right side, left side, right side...


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

*sigh* They're so cute together.








Stormy got a new collar today! I think it's flippin' adorable on him.


----------



## Sibe

My friend's lab is "celebrating" his first birthday. I can't stop giggling.


----------



## sassafras

He looks like he's been "celebrating" just a littttle too much, if you know what I mean.


----------



## aussiegirl6

Shell said:


> Sigh... "this is why we can't have nice things!"
> 
> Dork dogs


HA HA HA HA HA HA.............Too funny! Get that hiney!


----------



## aussiegirl6

That is some nice form on that first dog, great capture. Love this fluffy guy here at the bottom,


----------



## Sibe

>


----------



## Laurelin

Puppy fever so bad. So what do I do? Reminisce...

First we get toy.










Then put in basket.










Goin' back for the toy.










And out










Toy on my face!










Sometimes I miss.










Plottin mah escape:










Iz rescoo you!










Den keels you


----------



## Laurelin

/slays me/








[/IMG]



























































Need. Baby. Fluffy. Now.

ETA: Hahahaha.


----------



## Sibe

Aawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## elrohwen

I'm still working 2 hours from home during the week, but now I'm living in an apartment with my parents (long story involving them moving up from another state to retire), so I can bring Watson! DH says I can only have him every other week, but I'll take it. He's settling in nicely and likes to stare out the windows all day - there's much more to watch in an apartment complex vs our house in the woods. My dad sent me this picture of Watson's favorite spot on their bed, watching for me to come home from work


----------



## Laurelin

I want all.


sonic2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## MRVivekB

Decided to work from home for the afternoon. Look, I said I'd pick you up but falling asleep on me wasn't part of the deal. I have a job damnit!


----------



## Sibe

MRVivekB, I'm sorry that you can never move, ever again. At least not until the dog decides to get up!

----
I took foster Elsa out to try to get some good pics, and Kaytu came with.



























Star eye









Kay tethered while I got pics of just Elsa.


----------



## workerant

Who has two dewclaws and likes to drink other peoples' beer at baseball games? MAEBY DOES!









THROW THE STICK, MOM!


----------



## elephunk

Here is my little Olly. I got him in November when he was 6 months old. He is a Pomeranian and fox terrier mix. Sheds like nobody's business but I love him to death!


----------



## Miss Bugs

Gem weaving-burst shot mode


----------



## sassafras

He's recovering from a root canal, I'm recovering from the stomach flu. Forensic Files all day, it is!


----------



## CptJack

I love that show.

And I hope you guys both feel better.


----------



## CptJack

I was going to do the petfinder profiles for your dogs thing, then realized I lacked the stamina. The collage of Jack turned out neat, though.


----------



## sassafras

CptJack said:


> I love that show.
> 
> And I hope you guys both feel better.


Ha, thanks. He was pretty much none the worse for wear, I'm ok too.


----------



## Sibe

elephunk said:


> Here is my little Olly. I got him in November when he was 6 months old. He is a Pomeranian and fox terrier mix. Sheds like nobody's business but I love him to death!


 D'aw he is so cute!! Do you know for sure pom/fox terrier or is that best guess? I love his little face!


----
I brush my girls regularly, once a week most of the year (every other day during coat blowing) but it's been a while since I _really_ groomed Denali. She looks so much skinnier after all this came out!


----------



## lil_fuzzy

I got a toy! Anyone else got one?


----------



## Damon'sMom

lil_fuzzy said:


> I got a toy! Anyone else got one?


OOOH! Tell me how you like it, I have been thinking about getting one!


----------



## KodiBarracuda

lil_fuzzy said:


> I got a toy! Anyone else got one?


What is it?


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Damon'sMom said:


> OOOH! Tell me how you like it, I have been thinking about getting one!


It's still charging, but the app was very easy to set up and seems easy to use.



KodiBarracuda said:


> What is it?


It's an activity tracker for your dog, like a fitbit, but for dogs


----------



## CptJack

I'm lucky that dog lets me live.


----------



## d_ray

On the way to the dog park and nana spoils me by putting all the seats down so that I can lounge:


----------



## KodiBarracuda

I made an a frame! Well, I had help from my loving father...


----------



## CptJack

Her first 'real' collar. (She's just been wearing a black rolled leather one). This one won't last forever, but it was relatively cheap and will work until we upgrade her to something else. And in fairness to me that something else will probably be Bug's purple rolled leather collar and the green satin Martingale that Frost didn't take with him.


----------



## sassafras

^^Oh lord, she's growing fast.


I moved some chairs to vacuum and just left them pushed by the window. Then Squash decided to sit and look out the window like a people.






Weirdo.


----------



## Abbylynn

10495305_683070368454205_2612504840783467442_o by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## sclevenger




----------



## d_ray

CptJack said:


> Her first 'real' collar. (She's just been wearing a black rolled leather one). This one won't last forever, but it was relatively cheap and will work until we upgrade her to something else. And in fairness to me that something else will probably be Bug's purple rolled leather collar and the green satin Martingale that Frost didn't take with him.


So regal and pretty! She's growing so fast!


----------



## Abbylynn




----------



## gingerkid

CptJack said:


> I'm lucky that dog lets me live.


What are you doing to that Bones with the (presumably) mint condition tag!? Didn't you know those things might be worth money some day!? :laugh:


----------



## CptJack

gingerkid said:


> What are you doing to that Bones with the (presumably) mint condition tag!? Didn't you know those things might be worth money some day!? :laugh:


I have COLLECTED SO MANY OF THOSE THINGS from goodwill (with tags, none-the-less, and yeah, in perfect condition) for like a quarter/fifty cents. And Carebears. 

I dunno, I'm reliving my childhood over here.

And yeah, Molly's growing up 19 kinds of gorgeous. And fast. She's pretty much acting like the adult dogs at this point, behaviorally, and is officially bigger than Kylie. It's bizarre. It's like she was never REALLY a puppy.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia just wante to remind everyone who rides......safety first!!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

Every time Molly starts looking huge to me, I just bring out Thud.


----------



## Sibe

Nali normally enjoys her mani/pedi but not this time. She yanked her feet away and hid them and looked all sad and abused. And then she had her nails dremeled anyway because I'm a mean mom. Also, go go gadget arm.


----------



## Sarah~

Some pictures of Eko and Xena  Eko is giving me his googly eyes lol


----------



## SDRRanger

I don't know why I bother...









acting like a hooman


----------



## Sibe

See that green & blue dish? Last night I had a pack of 4 giant muffins from Costco set there. Chocolate Banana muffins. This morning I didn't see them, and then saw the packaging under the table. Kaytu ate all 4 of them. I spent 10 minutes on hold with Costco to find out how much cocoa powder is in them (they also have chocolate liqueur and cocoa butter). Less than 1/3 oz each muffin. She'll be fine. GOSH DARN IT KAYTU.

Oh and that is 2 bags of opened chips right there too that she didn't touch.


----------



## SDRRanger

Sibe said:


> See that green & blue dish? Last night I had a pack of 4 giant muffins from Costco set there. Chocolate Banana muffins. This morning I didn't see them, and then saw the packaging under the table. Kaytu ate all 4 of them. I spent 10 minutes on hold with Costco to find out how much cocoa powder is in them (they also have chocolate liqueur and cocoa butter). Less than 1/3 oz each muffin. She'll be fine. GOSH DARN IT KAYTU.
> 
> Oh and that is 2 bags of opened chips right there too that she didn't touch.


They do it just to get us....cats jumped on garbage can - stove - fridge - cupboard - dehydrated chicken breast treat package....went right past the kitty treats, bones, and open dish of treats.


----------



## CptJack

That's Jack, in a bowl of knitting supplies (so not soft stuff), on top of an end table beside a functional and empty couch.

And then he went to sleep there:










Weirdo.

I can't stop laughing.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

little guy growing up


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

____________________


CptJack said:


> I'm lucky that dog lets me live.


This is seriously one of the cutest things ever.


----------



## SDRRanger

If I fits, I sits.


----------



## SDRRanger

PatriciafromCO said:


> little guy growing up


he is gorgeous


----------



## sassafras

Squash selfie (I had set up the GoPro to take some pictures of his jumps, and he found it fascinating).


----------



## PatriciafromCO

SDRRanger said:


> he is gorgeous


Thank you <3 he has won my heart even for the every day of the year brushing I am reformed....


----------



## luv mi pets

I agree with SDRanger. He grew up to be one handsome man.


----------



## kaelin

This is fosters first year swimming, he can't get enough of it and has become a total beach bunny. He is almost 2 now and doing great!


----------



## ireth0

kaelin said:


> This is fosters first year swimming, he can't get enough of it and has become a total beach bunny. He is almost 2 now and doing great!
> View attachment 170937
> View attachment 170945


Hello fellow Nova Scotian!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Sibe said:


> See that green & blue dish? Last night I had a pack of 4 giant muffins from Costco set there. Chocolate Banana muffins. This morning I didn't see them, and then saw the packaging under the table. Kaytu ate all 4 of them. I spent 10 minutes on hold with Costco to find out how much cocoa powder is in them (they also have chocolate liqueur and cocoa butter). Less than 1/3 oz each muffin. She'll be fine. GOSH DARN IT KAYTU.
> 
> Oh and that is 2 bags of opened chips right there too that she didn't touch.


I had to laugh so hard thinking about you staring at that bowl in the morning that you hadn't gone mad, that yes, yes you did put muffins in that bowl... Am so glad she will be ok.. mystery solved...



luv mi pets said:


> I agree with SDRanger. He grew up to be one handsome man.


Thank you


----------



## ireth0

Posted this in Luna's thread but posting here too... Love this girl <3


----------



## Prozax

So many Lunas. She is beautiful,ireth0. Love her ears, so fun 

I got a Luna too. Here's a story about a stick( 6 months old here)

Circling, to find the perfect stick..









Omg omg, found one. But it's getting away!









Got it!









I'll bring you my stick!!









Man, that was a good stick


----------



## gingerkid

ireth0 said:


> Posted this in Luna's thread but posting here too... Love this girl <3


Haha! Those ears! <3


----------



## momtolabs

She was not to pleased I made her take a photo










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Ready for puppy class!









(A few of those toys are food dispensers: http://pitlandia.blogspot.com/2013/05/top-10-food-dispensing-dog-toys.html )


----------



## Na-Tasha

Tasha had a bad day yesterday. I was busy cleaning and forgot to take Tasha on her walk before I started, so I was verrrry late with taking her out. Finally remembered her and let her out, opened the car door, and she eagerly hopped in. But then I forgot stuff inside and had to go get it, so I went back in and by the time I came back out, Tasha had fallen asleep waiting on me. We eventually did get to go on that walk...but it started thunderstorming after only around 15 or so minutes, so poor Tasha waited all day on me for just a few moments of fun...


----------



## BubbaMoose

I've been super busy with school and work this past week, so the dogs have been doing some extra napping. And I don't think they mind. 









Sometimes, when you're a really adorable old man, you get wrapped up in a towel and set on the comfiest chair in the house, regardless of the pretty strict no dogs on furniture policy in place.








Twinning!








Freakin rats mugging me earlier for disturbing their peace and quiet to get a better picture! I think they forgot who feeds them every day. 








Then I reminded them who feeds them every day and they quickly changed their tune. 




.....and now they're back asleep.


----------



## Miss Bugs

from our walk on Sat  I walked all the way to this park and back(it is nowhere remotely near me) just to take pics in this spot lol


----------



## CptJack

16 weeks, 18lbs, and where does time go again?


----------



## d_ray

Hi mom.


----------



## gingerkid

CptJack said:


> 16 weeks, 18lbs, and where does time go again?


Wait, I thought Molly was a puppy!?  She looks so grown up already!


----------



## d_ray

Little kills me in this pic.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

......jawzoi?


----------



## luv mi pets

Mowgli and Apache went to see if Mr and Mrs Gopher were home. The hole did not look too deep but Mowgli proved me wrong.


[/IMG]


----------



## luv mi pets

Some pictures of Cheyene


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

I took this a few days ago, and forgot to upload it here.
The dogs got their first puzzle this month! They all really liked it, but out of the 3 Jacoby made the funniest facial expressions with it!


----------



## luv mi pets

picture of Fynn My MAS The black dog is Bear, He is not a MAS or even a toy. He is a Long-Haired Chihuahua that had to have his tail docked because of a game of dog tag that went bad. Another dog bit his tail while Bear was doing the zoomies It caused nerve damage and he had to have his tail amputated. He does not seem bothered by it now.


----------



## CptJack

gingerkid said:


> Wait, I thought Molly was a puppy!?  She looks so grown up already!


I know, right?! She's 16 weeks old. She's still all wiggly, floppy, lovey, nutty though so it's okay.


----------



## Prozax

She sometimes does this.. sucking on the blanket. It's so cute


----------



## momtolabs

"You want to give me the cracker."








"Well yes Mia I will give you a cracker."









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Prozax said:


> She sometimes does this.. sucking on the blanket. It's so cute


 Awwwwwwwwdorable!!

---

So I was heading to work about 3pm and this guy was trotting out of the neighborhood directly toward the main road. I pulled over in the middle of the intersection, hazards on, grabbed leash and treats (benefits of volunteering at the shelter and being a trainer, my car is full of treats and always have at least one leash ready to grab!) and I threw I handful of treats. He ignored them, still heading toward the main road. I walked ahead of him and cut him off and he let me leash him. Took him home, offered water which he refused. We're in a heat wave and it was over 90* today, he was panting super hard. I called my client to say I'd be late, got some pics of him, and took him to the emergency clinic. Shelters are closed Sunday and Monday here. They scanned him, no chip. I went to my lesson. Got home and made flyers, printed them. I get to the stop sign and put tape on the flyer, look up and as I press it down I see a sign: LOST RED MIN PIN. I called her immediately and said, "I think I found your dog," and she says "REALLY?!" and was thrilled. They were driving around so they met me there, I gave her a flyer as I had the info for the emergency clinic on it. Off they went, at about 5:45pm. If he'd been chipped they would have immediately gotten him back, I hope they chip him!

SUPER sweet dog. Senior, has some lumps and bad breath but looked very well taken care of.


















Riding to the vet


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Sibe said:


> Awwwwwwwwdorable!!
> 
> ---
> 
> So I was heading to work about 3pm and this guy was trotting out of the neighborhood directly toward the main road. I pulled over in the middle of the intersection, hazards on, grabbed leash and treats (benefits of volunteering at the shelter and being a trainer, my car is full of treats and always have at least one leash ready to grab!) and I threw I handful of treats. He ignored them, still heading toward the main road. I walked ahead of him and cut him off and he let me leash him. Took him home, offered water which he refused. We're in a heat wave and it was over 90* today, he was panting super hard. I called my client to say I'd be late, got some pics of him, and took him to the emergency clinic. Shelters are closed Sunday and Monday here. They scanned him, no chip. I went to my lesson. Got home and made flyers, printed them. I get to the stop sign and put tape on the flyer, look up and as I press it down I see a sign: LOST RED MIN PIN. I called her immediately and said, "I think I found your dog," and she says "REALLY?!" and was thrilled. They were driving around so they met me there, I gave her a flyer as I had the info for the emergency clinic on it. Off they went, at about 5:45pm. If he'd been chipped they would have immediately gotten him back, I hope they chip him!
> 
> SUPER sweet dog. Senior, has some lumps and bad breath but looked very well taken care of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding to the vet


This makes me happy. It's always so awesome finding someone's dog,& finding out that care so much about there dog,& so glad their dog was found.


----------



## gingerkid

I love this guy so much.


----------



## SDRRanger

Biggest pillow hog in the world, but so cuddly.


----------



## Sibe

It's 102* and this is what my husky wants to be doing.


----------



## LoMD13

The baby goose


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu's boyfriend got neutered.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

One of these things is not like the other.


----------



## Miss Bugs

have I ever said before that Gem is a total doofus? do you know how hard it was to even GET that crazed pic of me and her? everytime I called her over to me she either threw herself on the ground and started kicking me, or head butted me in the nose... lol

(I always joke that Gem is part Gator...I think I might have been right.... lol)


----------



## Miss Bugs

Paisley kisses!!









Gypsy









Happy girl!


----------



## sassafras

Oh, ok.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

lol


----------



## CptJack

Elder kid spent the morning in the hospital for some stuff, came home and crashed out.










Kylie's not a snuggly dog, but she's been there for three hours and isn't budging.


----------



## SDRRanger

Little Wise Owl said:


> One of these things is not like the other.



The white cat, right?


----------



## SDRRanger

I love her eyes!










Bahahahaha! 











That's pretty impressive actually lol


----------



## Tainted

Silly girly.. 











SQUIRREL?!


----------



## Tainted

Silly girly..











SQUIRREL?!


----------



## Hector4

Tainted said:


> Silly girly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SQUIRREL?!


Omg the squirrel pic of her does not look real at all.....

What do you do to condition her? She's has an amazing body!


----------



## Sibe

That's his boy in the 2nd pic  Torque.


----------



## Hector4

Sibe said:


> That's his boy in the 2nd pic  Torque.


Oh...sorry...still insane.


----------



## Sibe

Definitely. Super conditioned!


----------



## Tainted

Hector4 said:


> Omg the squirrel pic of her does not look real at all.....
> 
> What do you do to condition her? She's has an amazing body!


LOL, that isn't the first time I've gotten that regarding some of his photos. Here's a video - different day, so different lighting and stance, but..







Daily hand walking, as far as exercise goes. With him, it's primarily genetics. As much as I'd like to take more credit for the condition he's in.. truth be told, he keeps himself looking like that with little help from me!


----------



## Hector4

Tainted said:


> LOL, that isn't the first time I've gotten that regarding some of his photos. Here's a video - different day, so different lighting and stance, but..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily hand walking, as far as exercise goes. With him, it's primarily genetics. As much as I'd like to take more credit for the condition he's in.. truth be told, he keeps himself looking like that with little help from me!


Unreal lol. I wish I could see them both in person.


----------



## ireth0

Dog of Thrones?


----------



## Nomad

Being in the cone of shame is not fun


----------



## Sibe

Potential new foster. 3 months old. Kennel cough, pneumonia, possible distemper. Once he's for sure negative on distemper we'll proceed. He's in a double wide kennel with an elevated bed and being as spoiled as possible at the shelter. Edit: RIP baby boy... distemper, Addisons, lepto, and more. Very, very sick puppy


----------



## GrinningDog

The kitten, Sushi (or "Su," as I call her), is slowly becoming Gypsy's bestie. Gypsy was in need of a bestie. It makes me so happy and warm inside. <3


Can we be friends? by grinningd0g, on Flickr


A typical evening by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Cuddles! by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Fav Dog by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

That should be 2014, obviously, but. God she looks better. And feels better.


----------



## Laurelin

Ok. He's cute.

DSC_1057 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Also was asked if he was a dalmatian while waiting at the vet....


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Laurelin said:


> Ok. He's cute.
> 
> DSC_1057 by summerpapillons, on Flickr
> 
> Also was asked if he was a dalmatian while waiting at the vet....


People sometimes....


----------



## Hector4

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> People sometimes....


Well it was their best guess...


----------



## Foresthund

Laurelin said:


> Ok. He's cute.
> 
> DSC_1057 by summerpapillons, on Flickr
> 
> Also was asked if he was a dalmatian while waiting at the vet....


Welcome to having a dog with spots.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

"Shine Bright Like a Diamond"


----------



## Sibe

Denali modeling a collar I made for a dog named Albus


----------



## Sunak

My American Pit Bull / Labrador (?) mix and Beagle (?) mix in the yard. No idea of their mixes really, but his smile looks like a pitty when viewed from the side and his color is like a yellowish-white Labrador. Her somewhat bulb-shaped nose makes me think Beagle mix. I could be way off on both. It's hard to get him to gain a little weight, and hard to get her to lose a little. She looks chubbier in this photo than in real life. Still working at it. Both rescues. He's almost two years old and is an affectionate, happy-go-lucky guy. She's 11 months and is a sweet, cuddling, snortling girl.


----------



## Kayota

Little Wise Owl said:


> One of these things is not like the other.


just so you know i'm stealing your chihuahua. you can come visit in oregon.



Foresthund said:


> Welcome to having a dog with spots.


the feeling i got when people asked if moby was a dalmatian and being able to say yes was definitely relief LOL


----------



## momtolabs

She may drive me crazy at times but I seriously love this dog! She isn't a cuddler but has been the last few weeks and I'm loving every.single.moment of it!












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

I can't stop laughing at the little brown one's face. She has SEEN some stuff.


----------



## Kayota

Oh god TWAB those dogs, I need them now.

I'm going to end up being one of those crazy Chihuahua people with like 5 rescue Chis.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can't stop laughing at the little brown one's face. She has SEEN some stuff.


So cute. And that look is priceless.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

My boys and their rottie friend


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

They're kenneled together and obviously best buddies. I want them both SO BAD.


----------



## gingerkid

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can't stop laughing at the little brown one's face. She has SEEN some stuff.


You don't even know, man.


----------



## Laurelin

Hank's eye color is strange. Has anyone ever seen other dogs with grey middles to their brown eyes? This is straight out of the camera.

34 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

50 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Little Wise Owl

I love when I post a picture and it doesn't show up until weeks later if at all..

So I apologize if Yoshi's balls show up twice.


----------



## dogsule

It snow last night or early this morning in Wisconsin.....raining now though so it is slowly going away.


IMG_8061a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Shell

Chester sure does have a tough life 



(We spent most of the day outside and he was really squinting into the direct glaring sun, hence the doggles)


----------



## Kayota

When I say "Roxie, stay"...










When I say "Roxie, want a treat?"...










Also, new hoodie. She had a nice Kong jacket but it rode up over her tail and the leash caught on it. The hoodie is a tad big but I like mine big and the next size down only covered her chest, so... meh. It's workable  And really cute.


----------



## Laurelin

I'm posting this as proof....

asleep2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Sleepy puppy

asleep1 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## momtolabs

Laurelin said:


> I'm posting this as proof....
> 
> asleep2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr
> 
> Sleepy puppy
> 
> asleep1 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


I want to meet him and play with him! And bring Mia so she can actually have a real competition during her zoomies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CandyLeopard

My Mom came to visit and took this photo:









Lol. He was trying to be all gangster.


----------



## CptJack

Have a good hair day. Decide to take a photo. Dogs noticed the webcam, and:


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Hahaha, I love the way Bug and Thud are sitting.



CandyLeopard said:


> My Mom came to visit and took this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. He was trying to be all gangster.


"Damn, it feels good to be a gangsta"


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I can't stop laughing at the little brown one's face. She has SEEN some stuff.


There both so adorable. The look on her face is priceless.


Little Wise Owl said:


> I love when I post a picture and it doesn't show up until weeks later if at all..
> 
> So I apologize if Yoshi's balls show up twice.


Hey, it is very inappropriate posting pictures of your dogs balls.:wink:

Anyways, he's so adorable. I just want to squish him,lol. By the way, that blanket is awesome.


dogsule said:


> It snow last night or early this morning in Wisconsin.....raining now though so it is slowly going away.
> IMG_8061a by rzyg, on Flickr


Already? It's too early for snow.We too, were suppose to get snow, but we never did(thank god!).


----------



## Little Wise Owl

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Hey, it is very inappropriate posting pictures of your dogs balls.:wink:
> 
> Anyways, he's so adorable. I just want to squish him,lol. By the way, that blanket is awesome.


Hey, it's very inappropriate that he flaunts his balls all over the house lmao Those are my pj pants btw and I wear them way too much. hahahaha


----------



## CptJack




----------



## CptJack

Molly.... I swear to Dog.










She climbed from the toilet to the sink to the shelves behind the toilet to accomplish that. Brat.


----------



## Tainted

Quick shot from earlier. <3


----------



## BellaPup

Every time you post pics, tainted - first thing I think is "_WOW_". Your dogs are absolutely impressive.


----------



## amberdyan

Tainted said:


> Quick shot from earlier. <3


I LOVE him. He's gorgeous.


----------



## momtolabs

It may be a cheap $12 Walmart collar but Mia can wear it!! I think it looks great on her! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tainted

BellaPup said:


> Every time you post pics, tainted - first thing I think is "_WOW_". Your dogs are absolutely impressive.





amberdyan said:


> I LOVE him. He's gorgeous.


Thank you both!


----------



## gingerkid

Tainted said:


> Thank you both!


There's a dog in my local shelter right now that every time I see her, I can't help but think of your dogs. If her ears were cropped properly (instead of hacked off), she could be Torque's (slightly smaller) twin sister.


----------



## Sarah~

Dogs make great laundry baskets


----------



## Tainted

gingerkid said:


> There's a dog in my local shelter right now that every time I see her, I can't help but think of your dogs. If her ears were cropped properly (instead of hacked off), she could be Torque's (slightly smaller) twin sister.


Aw, I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## CptJack

This one cracks me up enough to post here, too.


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> This one cracks me up enough to post here, too.



...and this is why they call me "THUD" 

great photo and thanks for the laugh I needed it after today's workday.


----------



## SDRRanger

Love that photo CptJack.

Sunbeams create friendships (Zoe was there first)


----------



## pandification

I couldn't help myself. He won't be able to wear these things for much longer.


----------



## Sibe

I saw this big stupid chicken at a local pet supply store and had to buy it. Look at it.


----------



## Foresthund

Bought some random horns and "wings" and now he has a costume,although I have to decide to add something so the horns stay on better.


----------



## yoUSCared




----------



## yoUSCared




----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Corgi, Border Collie, and Shiba Inu at work this morning.


----------



## pandification

He hates the camera. Sigh.


----------



## jade5280

Little Wise Owl said:


> I love when I post a picture and it doesn't show up until weeks later if at all..
> 
> So I apologize if Yoshi's balls show up twice.


 OMG you guyzzz I neeeed a Chihuahua in my life!!!! Do you think I can convince SO on a 3rd dog? lol


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

He just took pretty much all of my bedding off of my bed, and made a ...blanket fort?


----------



## Tainted

And we're off.










Painfully early start this morning. At least one of us wasn't completely unhappy to be up and at 'em.


----------



## CptJack

Old dog cuddle pile.


----------



## gingerkid

Missing this girl so much right now. I wish she could have stayed with me forever.


----------



## Damon'sMom

gingerkid said:


> Missing this girl so much right now. I wish she could have stayed with me forever.


She is gorgeous.


----------



## momtolabs

My attempt at a group shot...... It failed.......








Just tank


----------



## BubbaMoose

Also posted this in another thread but want to post here just in case, do any of you know what type of spider this is? I'm kind of panicking over here.


----------



## jade5280

BubbaMoose said:


> Also posted this in another thread but want to post here just in case, do any of you know what type of spider this is? I'm kind of panicking over here.
> 
> View attachment 180346


 Looks like a wolf spider. Their bite hurts, but they are not poisonous.


----------



## BubbaMoose

jade5280 said:


> Looks like a wolf spider. Their bite hurts, but they are not poisonous.


Thank you so much Jade. It's a really bad picture, but looking at ways to identify a wolf spider I'm not sure that this is one. I was freaking out thinking it was a brown recluse, but the more I look at vids/pics online the more unsure I've become. Moose came in contact with it 

I called the emergency animal clinic but they just said to watch for a reaction.


----------



## jade5280

BubbaMoose said:


> Thank you so much Jade. It's a really bad picture, but looking at ways to identify a wolf spider I'm not sure that this is one. I was freaking out thinking it was a brown recluse, but the more I look at vids/pics online the more unsure I've become. Moose came in contact with it
> 
> I called the emergency animal clinic but they just said to watch for a reaction.


Maybe it's not. I'm not familiar with spiders in your area but it doesn't look like a brown recluse.


----------



## Shell

BubbaMoose said:


> Thank you so much Jade. It's a really bad picture, but looking at ways to identify a wolf spider I'm not sure that this is one. I was freaking out thinking it was a brown recluse, but the more I look at vids/pics online the more unsure I've become. Moose came in contact with it
> 
> I called the emergency animal clinic but they just said to watch for a reaction.


Brown recluse bites are way way way over-reported, even most of the time when someone sees the spider bite, it isn't actually a brown recluse. And when someone doesn't see the spider, the "bite wound" is often from anything from a wasp or bee sting to a staph infection etc. I don't see the characteristic violin marking in that photo and I don't think the brown recluse has a range into Arizona. The desert recluse does, but it too has a violin marking.


----------



## jade5280

I found this. http://www.arizonensis.org/sonoran/fieldguide/arthropoda/dolomedes.html

Although its found near water and the one pictured is a male, but it's the closest thing I could find that looks like that.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Shell said:


> Brown recluse bites are way way way over-reported, even most of the time when someone sees the spider bite, it isn't actually a brown recluse. And when someone doesn't see the spider, the "bite wound" is often from anything from a wasp or bee sting to a staph infection etc. I don't see the characteristic violin marking in that photo and I don't think the brown recluse has a range into Arizona. The desert recluse does, but it too has a violin marking.


Yes I saw that, I wasn't quite sure what the websites meant about the violin shape, I couldn't even quite make it out on the example pictures shown on the sites. I could have sworn I read something about them being in some parts of AZ, but feel hopeful hearing that there may not be. Also, I live in a city a few miles outside of Phoenix, and now that I think about it, I feel like there is probably a better chance that (if they even are in this state) they'd be located in more rural areas up north? I tend to worry easily, so hopefully this was just another one of those instances. I'll still be watching him closely for the rest of the day. Thank you for your opinion Shell, I really appreciate it.  



jade5280 said:


> I found this. http://www.arizonensis.org/sonoran/fieldguide/arthropoda/dolomedes.html
> 
> Although its found near water and the one pictured is a male, but it's the closest thing I could find that looks like that.


That does look similar! Thank you for looking into it girl  So I messaged another member on here for her opinion and she pointed out that it has an egg sack! I was so surprised, and totally see that now, but I thought that was just it's body. Looking back at the wolf spider pictures, it does totally look like one now that I know that the egg sack isn't just a part of it's body. 

I'm kind of relived that Moose's life probably isn't in danger, but also have a major case of the heebie jeebies thinking about the fact that that thing was about to lay tons of babies in my house.


----------



## jade5280

BubbaMoose said:


> That does look similar! Thank you for looking into it girl  So I messaged another member on here for her opinion and she pointed out that it has an egg sack! I was so surprised, and totally see that now, but I thought that was just it's body. Looking back at the wolf spider pictures, it does totally look like one now that I know that the egg sack isn't just a part of it's body.
> 
> I'm kind of relived that Moose's life probably isn't in danger, but also have a major case of the heebie jeebies thinking about the fact that that thing was about to lay tons of babies in my house.


Yeah I noticed that. I do not believe that the brown recluse carry their egg sacs on their abdomen. Wolf spiders carry their egg sacks.


----------



## GrinningDog

Why we usually feed the animals before feeding ourselves. 

Gypsy says, "That pizza you have there... You should give some of it to ME."


2014-10-20_08-31-26 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Share?! by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## xocolleenox

^^ Can't blame her. That pizza looks pretty good.




Caught him launching.










Out in the field I like to work on commands in.










Water break that day.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Title: Los Gatos
Los Gatos, CA


----------



## xocolleenox




----------



## Curbside Prophet

^lol.......


----------



## Laurelin

Goal this weekend: Get real photos of Hank with real camera and not phone. Also bring them in to my computer with photoshop. Also. New sig. I've had him over a month and no new sig. 

countrywagon by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## gingerkid

Tainted said:


> Aw, I'd love to see pictures!


I found pictures! She's built like a tank, but such a sweetheart.


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Goal this weekend: Get real photos of Hank with real camera and not phone. Also bring them in to my computer with photoshop. Also. New sig. I've had him over a month and no new sig.
> 
> countrywagon by summerpapillons, on Flickr


He is so gorgeous. I can't wait to see 'real' photos of him, either.


----------



## jade5280

Wow he looks very ACD in this pic. At first I didn't look at who posted this pic and thought someone had just gotten an ACD puppy!



Laurelin said:


> Goal this weekend: Get real photos of Hank with real camera and not phone. Also bring them in to my computer with photoshop. Also. New sig. I've had him over a month and no new sig.
> 
> countrywagon by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Tainted

gingerkid said:


> I found pictures! She's built like a tank, but such a sweetheart.


Oh, yay! Just look at that _face_. She does have a sweet little expression. I see what you mean about the ears - they do look pretty rough.


----------



## Laurelin

jade5280 said:


> Wow he looks very ACD in this pic. At first I didn't look at who posted this pic and thought someone had just gotten an ACD puppy!


I keep calling him my magic dog because in one instant he looks 100% terrier and another he looks mostly ACD. I honestly don't know. I'll mostly decide what I think he is then he'll do something or look a certain way and I change my mind. I slipped and said I didn't know if he was an ACD mix in front of two ACD breeders and they told me that he had ACD/terrier written all over him and not to try to deny that, lol.

I can't even come to a decision on how old he is! Sometimes I see all his muscles and small paws and think he's for sure closer to a year, other times I see 6ish month dogs that look like him a lot. Like the recent molly photos- her paws are about the same size in relation and she has similar muscle tone. Hank seems to have a puppy face and also puppy belly still a bit.

He's smart though... We've been working impulse control a lot and one of those things has been having him sit before being let out because he likes to run over other dogs and scream. Today I asked if he wanted out and in a perfect motion he jumped about 4' high and hit all 4 feet on the center of the door then landed in a perfect sit because he knows he's supposed to sit and be good before exiting the door. 

He's also taken lately to running and jumping as fast as he can ON TOP OF his wire crate when I ask him to go kennel. And he's figured out the best way to get the flirt pole is to grab the rope near the handle and not the toy. Sneaky jerk.

He's keeping me quite busy lately. Haven't gotten to post nearly as much.

ETA: I have some videos of him I need to post. I need to figure that out on my new computer.


----------



## Laurelin

Cause everyone needs Hanky spam.

country3 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

country5 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


country6 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin

Let me try again....

country3 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

country5 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

country6 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## DGerry

So after switching to a different food with a much larger kibble, it's taken Chester a lot longer to get all of his food out of his Kong Wobbler. I thought that was a good thing; More play time, more time for me to clean up in the kitchen etc. Chester, on the other hand, did not think it was a good thing.










Yeah. He just unscrews it now.


----------



## Sibe

I know there's a thread for funnydumb cartoon pics like this but I can't find it. So this is going here.


----------



## Gumiho

yoUSCared said:


>


This last picture had me laughing so, so hard! 

I have a friend obsessed with Nirvana, I'm going to have to buy him a t-shirt like that just to see the smoke coming out of his ears.


----------



## Laurelin

Small sample

sample3 by summerpapillons, on Flickr...

sample2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

sample by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin

Also I probably shouldn't laugh but I laugh. These two have... an odd dynamic. They are attached at the hip a lot of the time- until Hank makes Mia mad. I think one day he's going to succeed in getting her to play though. We'll see. 

lols by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> lols by summerpapillons, on Flickr


I dunno, I laughed a LOT. Don't know if I want to feel bad for Mia or Hank, but I laughed.

Also laughed at these two:









Got slapped by Kylie's tail.









I really, really have no idea what is going on here.


----------



## Sibe

Miss Nali on a lazy Saturday afternoon


----------



## sassafras

Well, this happened. I hope it doesn't give him mad powers because if so we might all be screwed.


----------



## CptJack

Oh jeeze that is gorgeous.


----------



## Laurelin

Ugh I love that collar! 

Molly shifty eyes made me laugh. Hank gets some good shifty eyes too.


----------



## bonesygirl

sassafras said:


> Well, this happened. I hope it doesn't give him mad powers because if so we might all be screwed.


Where did you find that?!!


----------



## sassafras

bonesygirl said:


> Where did you find that?!!


On Etsy. The shop is called SalukiFeathers.


----------



## Laurelin

DSC_0919 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Mialol by summerpapillons, on Flickr

<333


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Mialol by summerpapillons, on Flickr












Separated. At. Birth.


----------



## Na-Tasha

Gave Tasha a bath last week.


----------



## GrinningDog

Miss Tasha is soooo pretty! Love rough collies.


----------



## Laurelin

CptJack said:


> Separated. At. Birth.


I swear they really are. It's kind of amazing how alike they are. And kind of scary.


----------



## Sibe

Bolt and I at an event, marketing my business and paracord. The vet I partner with had their 1 year anniversary celebration. Costume contest, great raffle prizes, rescue dogs, cats, and bunnies, it was a great time.



























Some of the kitties









During a police dog demo, showing off a narcotics detection dog









My favorite costume! Dog was a shark.


----------



## Laurelin

Hank's eye color.... it's strange. Brown on the outside and grey in the middle?

DSC_1128 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

DSC_0950 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

34 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

She fell asleep while I was painting her nails. It's doggy nail polish that is supposed to be fast drying, but it didn't dry fast enough so it ended up being a little messy


----------



## Prozax

Sometimes, I don't know how I get any work done with Luna around the office. 
She looks so cute asleep under my desk


----------



## ireth0

Guarding all my monies... I love her expression in this pic, although the lighting could be better.


----------



## ireth0

Prozax said:


> Sometimes, I don't know how I get any work done with Luna around the office.
> She looks so cute asleep under my desk


My Luna says hello to your Luna!


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese is almost 11 MONTHS OLD NOW! ....  ... Still a good little teenager.

037 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

032 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## asuna

Me and Thor <3 i just love this photo


----------



## CptJack

I love this puppy a lot.


----------



## CptJack

I'm trying to learn how to sit on photos. it's not going very well.


----------



## GrinningDog

Sometimes, in her enthusiasm to retrieve The Tennis Ball, she also retrieves some of the dirt beneath it. She doesn't seem to mind.


Dirtface by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## DGerry

Not the greatest picture, but it would seem that Chester really likes his Himalayan chew.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Gingerbread didn't approve of me reading the paper. Probably tired of reading all about ebola (at the time of the photo).


----------



## Laurelin

Cutest dog? Yes, cutest dog.

socute by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## LoMD13

Ahhhhh I want a Summer so bad.


----------



## CptJack

Nothing to see here


----------



## asuna

i want to try this again every time i post i get must be approved by moderator and than its never approved...


----------



## CptJack

Attachments are usually approved and you can always get pictures to show up by posting a comment/message and then going back and editing photos in. /helpful.

GOsh, he's pretty - and so clearly loves you.


----------



## momtolabs

I wish I could capture Caleb's size in pictures! Gosh he is getting so big! This morning my sister scolded him so like usual he came running to me and I thought he broke my foot when he stepped on it  

He's such a sweetie!


----------



## asuna

CptJack said:


> Attachments are usually approved and you can always get pictures to show up by posting a comment/message and then going back and editing photos in. /helpful.
> 
> GOsh, he's pretty - and so clearly loves you.


 thanks hes a big boy he weights 71 lbs! can you believe it! i couldnt, he used to weigh about 40 when i got him a year ago when i took him to the vet this week 71.5 i was astonished, i didnt think his mix would get that big!!!

hes very sick right now, so he isnt being very active  so even i havent been getting much exercise, but we have bonded really well since i got him...i hope he pulls through this hes always up in my face though most cuddly dog ever even if hes a bit heavy


----------



## jade5280

I don't know how I get anything done...


----------



## CptJack

I would never, ever accomplish a danged thing with those faces and eyes.


----------



## jade5280

CptJack said:


> I would never, ever accomplish a danged thing with those faces and eyes.


I know right? Every 5 min I have to stop what I'm doing and kiss them on their coonhound peanuts.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel




----------



## BubbaMoose

Sigh. So much spaz.


----------



## BubbaMoose

More spaz. 

























And then srs. 








So srs.


----------



## Kasamm

Flying dogs !


----------



## CrimsonAccent

haha what caused the spazz?


Yes, what do you want? I was enjoying this yummy apple core...



You don't have anything interesting, I'm gonna go back to nomming


----------



## Sibe

I'm not sure if using a leaf blower is an acceptable way to clean a computer full of dust and fur, but it works really well. It's like canned air, but much more powerful and effective. Top is before. Bottom is after.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

"Stormy, wanna treat!?"


----------



## PatriciafromCO

was trying to get the new load of hay covered before the storm... All my little helpers (NOT) lol ... did get the hay covered and just as the temps went from 74 to 26.. "awful" now it's snowing pretty good I loved this picture for Azamet the cat.. nice shot of him too...


----------



## Sibe

I heard something in the laundry room and yelled for him to getouttathere figuring he was biting the broom as he sometimes does. I heard more scratchy sounds so went and looked and didn't see him. Then it dawned on me. Zebulon fell behind the dryer.









The face of "I messed up."


----------



## PatriciafromCO

lol if your ever in need of a smile this is the thread to come too.. lol


----------



## Hector4

PatriciafromCO said:


> was trying to get the new load of hay covered before the storm... All my little helpers (NOT) lol ... did get the hay covered and just as the temps went from 74 to 26.. "awful" now it's snowing pretty good I loved this picture for Azamet the cat.. nice shot of him too...


Arka is beautiful and I didn't see the cat until you mentioned it lol. The photo looks unreal.


----------



## Sibe

Enjoying what will hopefully be my last few days with Cleopatra. She meets adopters this weekend!









Video
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101872856871803

This video shows the scenery really well
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101872850779013


----------



## Sidders

Sibe said:


> Enjoying what will hopefully be my last few days with Cleopatra. She meets adopters this weekend!


This looks really cool! I would love to try it with my boy when he's old enough. It would be a great source of exercise for him. How do you go about training them not to stop and sniff? Dexter acts like a total hound and always has his nose to the ground so that part may be a little difficult.


----------



## CptJack

Waiting on the kids' bus.


----------



## LoMD13

A very rare event (which will become much more common as the days gets colder and Lucy's tail gets poofier) 









Some of Lo's haul from the weekend.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

aww Congratulations to you and Lo's !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoMD13

Thanks! I was so proud of us both. Wish I'd taped the runs, but I didn't want to jinx anything. Next time!


----------



## workerant

I'm dogsitting my friends' Shiloh Shepherds again. :wave:


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Not long 'til Christmas now!


----------



## Greater Swiss

I'm an awful photographer, and never seem to catch those really cute and awesome moments....but today I got lucky:


----------



## CptJack

Greater Swiss said:


> I'm an awful photographer, and never seem to catch those really cute and awesome moments....but today I got lucky:


Aw, what a sweet expression and beautiful girl.










When I tell Kylie to stay she STAYS. Including not getting out from under the leash I dropped in her face. Poor thing. I didn't notice until I zoomed in to take pictures.









Aftermath. Dead puppy is dead.


----------



## CptJack

Aftermath.

Dead puppy is dead.


----------



## Greater Swiss

Awesome pics Cpt Jack! love the Dead puppy photo....looks sooooo cozy!

I'm shocked I got a good pic of Caeda like that....So rare for me, I'm usually just a second late, but I got it!!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks! The amount of fur coming out of the bottom of her feet kind of stuns me. I should probably get clippers after that, soon.


----------



## Shell

It was suspiciously quiet in the house, so of course I went looking for the dogs.... 










Found them! Funny how the first real cold snap of winter turns even Chester into a snuggler (well, at least a little bit)


----------



## CptJack

AWWWW! Just looking at that makes me sleepy.


----------



## DGerry

Did someone say sleepy puppies?










Or how about...










Sometimes I just don't know what's wrong with him, lol.


----------



## Laurelin

Squirrels were seen.

squirrel4 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

squirrel by summerpapillons, on Flickr

quirrel3 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

quirrel2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Hank does not believe in being earthbound.


----------



## CptJack

They're napping like that.


----------



## dagwall

Hahaha, Thud is a good big brother!


----------



## LoMD13

Caeda has the sweetest face, such a nice expression!! Hank made me actually laugh out loud, he's got some impressive ups! Thud's a patient, sweet dude. 

Ball, get in my mouth. 









Lola contemplating the open seas 









And then home to her heated bed and a fuzzy blankie.


----------



## ireth0

Luna waiting her turn at nosework class...


----------



## Sibe

Sidders said:


> This looks really cool! I would love to try it with my boy when he's old enough. It would be a great source of exercise for him. How do you go about training them not to stop and sniff? Dexter acts like a total hound and always has his nose to the ground so that part may be a little difficult.


 It takes some practice, but basically if the dog stops I don't. Not like I'm yanking them off their feet or anything, I slow down, "Come on! Let's go hikehikehike go go go!!!" lots of verbal encouragement and praise to keep going. I'll pass the dog if they stop and will pull with even pressure until the dog starts moving again which is cause for immediate excessive praise and excitement.


----------



## Sibe

This is not photoshopped, popped up in my newsfeed on Facebook. Dog at a rescue so there is no way of knowing exactly what she is, but she's a fun one to guess!! Maybe basset/whippet?









Possibly some GSD or some kind of shepherd?


----------



## Laurelin

christmas by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Looking kind of Christmassy!


----------



## dogsule

Took Belle in our annual holiday parade and walked with our pet shelter float...we don't have a shelter yet but they are raising fund for it. Belle wore this hat almost the entire half hour route. It was around 10 degrees with a windchill below zero. The front of my legs got pretty cold but otherwise I was good. By the end Belle's feet were getting a bit cold too.


IMG_7533a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO

So this is what happen to the jar of Peanut Butter #Busted lol ...


----------



## momtolabs

I don't know why this dog loves me,lol 











Oh it's just the beginning  Don't worry guys she really does enjoy it usually...... If she doesn't have 50lb Caleb harassing her before I take a picture,lol


----------



## PatriciafromCO

momtolabs said:


> I don't know why this dog loves me,lol
> 
> View attachment 183865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's just the beginning  Don't worry guys she really does enjoy it usually...... If she doesn't have 50lb Caleb harassing her before I take a picture,lol


who doesn't love a little sparkle during the Holidays...


----------



## Sibe

Grazing at the dog park


----------



## d_ray

Treats!!!!!


----------



## rangerpuppy




----------



## DGerry

d_ray said:


> Treats!!!!!


Haha, their faces! Both waiting patiently.


----------



## jade5280

Representing


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

d_ray said:


> View attachment 184362
> 
> 
> Treats!!!!!


Oh my gosh, they are -so- cute together!


----------



## d_ray

CrazyDogWoman said:


> Oh my gosh, they are -so- cute together!


Thanks. They are a hilarious duo. We've decided that jazzy is staying.


----------



## Shell

d_ray said:


> Thanks. They are a hilarious duo. We've decided that jazzy is staying.


How exciting! Best of luck to your new duo.


----------



## gingerkid

d_ray said:


> Thanks. They are a hilarious duo. We've decided that jazzy is staying.


The dangers of fostering, haha. Congratulations!


----------



## jade5280

d_ray said:


> thanks. They are a hilarious duo. We've decided that jazzy is staying.


yaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## d_ray

Thanks guys. It's exciting.


----------



## Sibe

Denali's face while getting belly rubs. Every time.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Sneaky peak of my new little rescue boy....


----------



## jade5280

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Sneaky peak of my new little rescue boy....


 Whaaaaaat!? You're getting another dog? OMG I love Ibizans


----------



## Sibe

Oooooh gorgeous pupper!

---
New short term medical foster, she has demodex and skin isn't getting better. Has a big spot on her chin, right side of neck (can kinda see it here), back/top of her head, and on a hip. Found as a stray, estimated 3 years old. Husky... I'm thinking she's got a parent who was a husky GSD mix because her face and movement is much more GSD than husky.









ETA: Sleeping. I shouldn't be surprised yet I'm continually amazed at how much dogs sleep their first days in a home. Finally able to relax in peace and quiet.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

jade5280 said:


> Whaaaaaat!? You're getting another dog? OMG I love Ibizans


Not until all the way next year! Waaaaaah!
They are gorgeous aren't they - can't be 100% sure what he is, being a stray AND a baby, but he's down as a podenco ibicenco 

Sibe; your new foster looks really lovely, what is her name?


----------



## GrinningDog

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Sneaky peak of my new little rescue boy....


AND you're naming him Hiccup! SO CUTE, AH. He's gonna fit great with the rest of your pack.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

GoGoGypsy said:


> AND you're naming him Hiccup! SO CUTE, AH. He's gonna fit great with the rest of your pack.


Hope so! I think Hiccup suits him :first:


----------



## Sibe

Rainy day, an odd occurrence for San Diego. Been raining for 2 days straight. We went mushing anyway and it was gloriously muddy and sloppy and so much fun going through big puddles!


----------



## Laurelin

Hair.

collarhair by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Two more days to go! ..... Happy First Birthday Reese!

042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

007 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin

This squirrel has been taunting my dogs all day.

squirreloutside by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

Grr, this is why I hate buying dog boots online. These are way too big for him. His paw measurements matched the size description perfectly.


----------



## d_ray

The houligans got new collars


----------



## jade5280

d_ray said:


> The houligans got new collars
> 
> View attachment 185362


So spoiled! They look almost the same size here, but it's probably just the angle


----------



## Laurelin

Hank loves my ceiling fan.

ceiling fan by summerpapillons, on Flickr

And here's his 'post witching hour' face. He goes NUTS every night around 9 pm for about 15 minutes and then he goes comatose afterwards. Weirdo.

funnyface by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Reese had a great Birthday! ... Loves his Souper Nylabone Ring ... He still thinks he is a lap dog. 

007 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Foxes&Hounds




----------



## GrinningDog

2014-12-08_08-49-44 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


20141207_172606 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


20141207_170020 by grinningd0g, on Flickr

My girls. <3


----------



## Sibe

Zebulon is the embodiment of apathy. Letting Waffle chew his ear off, and at most only mild annoyance showing in his expression.
( http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/343090-fosters-pancake-waffle-puppies.html )


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Sydney is such an over achiever. She brought me TWO socks, at once... when I came home. And they matched.


----------



## GrinningDog

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Sydney is such an over achiever. She brought me TWO socks, at once... when I came home. And they matched.


"Here, Mom. I thought your feet might get cold."
Matching! _I_ can't even find matching socks.


----------



## d_ray

Sibe and go go , you have some awesome cats. My cats don't put up with much.


----------



## d_ray

This was my attempt to get a pic of them nose to nose and even giving kisses. They caught me in the act.

The fire brings out their romantic sides.


----------



## Rescued

much puff. so much puff.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

This little bundle of awesomeness is staying with me for a week. She's a 9 week old maltese x, and I'm having a ridiculous amount of fun with her. Makes me want a puppy.....


----------



## Prozax

Bought a tree last night and I couldn't resist taking a picture. Poor Luna


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Tiger fox!


----------



## momtolabs

If you eat in my house expect this look to be given to you.....


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Sneaky peak of my new little rescue boy....


Just saw now. Eeek. I'm so excited for you! Do you have anymore photos?



Rescued said:


> much puff. so much puff.


I'm still in love with him,& he's definitely a favorite DF dog of mine:

How is he doing right about now?



lil_fuzzy said:


> This little bundle of awesomeness is staying with me for a week. She's a 9 week old maltese x, and I'm having a ridiculous amount of fun with her. Makes me want a puppy.....


Good luck, I hope it goes well.


Foxes&Hounds said:


> Tiger fox!


All of your dogs are stunning,& I'm jealous of them all.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Just saw now. Eeek. I'm so excited for you! Do you have anymore photos?


He'll be nearly 7 months old when he arrives... I'm dying with anticipation haha!!


----------



## Sibe

I washed the two blankets in Kaytu's crate. I was rewarded with inch-thick dryer l̶i̶n̶t̶ fur. And the blankets got balled up inside each other, so this isn't even all of it. They're going for round 2 in the dryer.


----------



## dagwall

Sibe said:


> I washed the two blankets in Kaytu's crate. I was rewarded with inch-thick dryer l̶i̶n̶t̶ fur. And the blankets got balled up inside each other, so this isn't even all of it. They're going for round 2 in the dryer.


I had that when I washed the crate blankets when Mercy was still here. Washed and dried them three times and was still getting a bunch of her hair out of them. Much less on the third round and I just gave up by that point.


----------



## SirviRavenWind

P'tah acting like one of the dogs








My 6 month old first natural pose outside!








Just so cute you want to give him a cookie


----------



## d_ray

Someone got a new harness. Pretty in pink.


----------



## taquitos

Rescued said:


> much puff. so much puff.


Grey is looking mroe and more like Meeko everyday!!


----------



## d_ray

Whatcha doing in there mom.


----------



## Sibe

Watching football


----------



## Sibe




----------



## Laurelin

Best Friends.

10868126_2530679473238_8653758674627088990_n by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Rescued

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I'm still in love with him,& he's definitely a favorite DF dog of mine:
> 
> How is he doing right about now?


Grey or nug?

Both are doing awesome. Grey has somehow stayed pretty healthy and outlived her projected lifespan. Lately her fur has really started to grow in and the vet said she looks amazing, fur growth being a sign that her body is doing well. 

Nug is lovely and perfect. Okay sometimes he is so Velcro it drives me crazy, but he really is my bombproof "take anywhere" dog.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luv mi pets

Laurelin said:


> Best Friends.
> 
> 10868126_2530679473238_8653758674627088990_n by summerpapillons, on Flickr


I finally know what mix he is! BIRD dog. because he is always flying


----------



## CrystalGSD

Laurelin said:


> Best Friends.
> 
> 10868126_2530679473238_8653758674627088990_n by summerpapillons, on Flickr


100% convinced that Hank levitates everywhere.


----------



## Sibe

Nali feets! Such dainty little footsies she has.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Then:









And now! 









This dog is brightens my life and never ceases to amaze me. 

Happy 2nd Birthday to Moose!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Not sharing ya popcorn, mam??


----------



## LoveMyFosters

Puppy pile then (two days old)









Puppy pile now (three weeks two days old)


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Sibe

Merry Christmas, Kaytu!!!! For Denali too, but we know Kaytu *loves* soccer balls and we don't have one. Now she has her own!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

BubbaMoose said:


> Then:
> 
> View attachment 186913
> 
> 
> And now!
> 
> View attachment 186921
> 
> 
> This dog is brightens my life and never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Happy 2nd Birthday to Moose!


Happy Birthday Moose <3


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Another year blessed with Ra..... I try so hard to get a nice picture of him but anytime I focus in on him with the camera,, he comes running by my side typical GSD lol.. so this will have to do.. Never too old to enjoy the snow... Love you Ra ... everyday is a blessing...


----------



## BellaPup

I am *liking* this with my imaginary "like" button! 




PatriciafromCO said:


> Another year blessed with Ra..... I try so hard to get a nice picture of him but anytime I focus in on him with the camera,, he comes running by my side typical GSD lol.. so this will have to do.. Never too old to enjoy the snow... Love you Ra ... everyday is a blessing...


----------



## workerant

Maeby had a delightful Christmas. She spent most of it lounging on the sofa.


----------



## jade5280

Potatoes AKA coonhound curl


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

jade - I love that Coonhound Curl photo!


I can't figure out if Jacoby's face looks annoyed or content,lol Boss looks pretty comfy though!








This is the "Bird! There's a bird! I want the bird, but mom told me to stay!" face.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

No room on the couch!


----------



## Na-Tasha

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Tainted

Hanging out in the shed this evening watching us clean.


----------



## Flaming

There's always room on the couch...As long as you don't mind the 2 heat generating dog blankets.

Yes I'm under that










Edit: Manna sandwich!!!!!


----------



## gingerkid

jade5280 said:


> Potatoes AKA coonhound curl


We call that move the "Dognut"


----------



## Shell

An hour into my fencing project









8 or so hours of hard work later.









Hopefully it will stop raining and freezing and other ick weather this week and i can get the pickets up but SOON I will not have to worry about the neighbor's dog which they bred and who then got super territorial and tries to take off Eva's nose every time they meet at the chain link fence.... not looking at the broke down car parked in the yard for a year straight will be a bonus


----------



## DGerry

So, Chester is learning how to shoot lightning out of his eyeballs now? Not edited, lol...lighting, how does it work?


----------



## GrinningDog

Gargoyle Gypsy by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Post-bath wet dog zoomies plus giant ball meant that I had a crazyface beast running and rolling all over the place, all while snorting.


----------



## jade5280

gingerkid said:


> We call that move the "Dognut"


LOL they remind me of cinnamon rolls or wooly bear caterpillars



GoGoGypsy said:


> Gargoyle Gypsy by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> Post-bath wet dog zoomies plus giant ball meant that I had a crazyface beast running and rolling all over the place, all while snorting.


Haha I like how her nose is smooshed. That's a big hol-ee roller!


----------



## jade5280

Me *trying* to throw a stick for 160lb great dane, Wally.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

GoGoGypsy said:


> Gargoyle Gypsy by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> Post-bath wet dog zoomies plus giant ball meant that I had a crazyface beast running and rolling all over the place, all while snorting.


That ball is AMAZING


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Charlie sitting at the table doing sophisticated people things.


----------



## momtolabs

jade5280 said:


> Me *trying* to throw a stick for 160lb great dane, Wally.


Now that's a dog,haha!! Man that boy looks huge,lol


----------



## momtolabs

It's snowing!!!! And Mia was bugging me to go out and chase squirrels so I made her pose for pictures  

Treeing *her* squirrels. 








Still focused on them








I broke her focus by her weakness


----------



## Abbylynn

Mr Eddee Ozzborn ...  I can hardly believe he will be three this spring. He was only 10 months old when I got him out of jail. Lol!

055 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

Nothing like a nice bath & groom to look pretty & tire yourself all out! 

012 by Leah Lu, on Flickr

IMG_20150105_161939406 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ABBYLYNN! .... 4 YEARS OLD ALREADY! ..... She was only 5 months old when I broke her out of doggie jail. 

026 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Tainted said:


> Hanging out in the shed this evening watching us clean.


I love him <3




DGerry said:


> So, Chester is learning how to shoot lightning out of his eyeballs now? Not edited, lol...lighting, how does it work?


Ahaha. This is awesome. 



Little Wise Owl said:


> Charlie sitting at the table doing sophisticated people things.


Such a dignified dog.



Abbylynn said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY ABBYLYNN! .... 4 YEARS OLD ALREADY! ..... She was only 5 months old when I broke her out of doggie jail.
> 
> 026 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Laurelin

So I was going through Christmas break photos and found this gem. I don't even think I noticed in real life that she actually got him!

poorhank by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Poor Hank!


----------



## Tainted

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I love him <3!


Thanks! So do I.


----------



## Laurelin

When you find Hank you will see why this second I was yelling 'Hank NO!'

Find Hank by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Laurelin said:


> When you find Hank you will see why this second I was yelling 'Hank NO!'
> 
> Find Hank by summerpapillons, on Flickr


Ok I need help, I can't find him! Hints?


----------



## Flaming

KodiBarracuda said:


> Ok I need help, I can't find him! Hints?


on/in the wall


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Flaming said:


> on/in the wall


Oh, ok. Thanks. 
In my defense I was expecting that wall to be three feet high max so my perspective was way way off.


----------



## Na-Tasha

Tasha tried to make friends with some stray dogs but failed because she bounces too much and scared them off. 




























This one was my favorite, but super shy and ran off the instant I called to her.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Little dude daycared too hard. Too tired to find an appropriate sized bed.


----------



## jade5280

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Little dude daycared too hard. Too tired to find an appropriate sized bed.


Lol OMG that is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's

I haven't been on here for ages and ages, was looking for a current pic of Thud and saw this gorgeous guy first. Wowza, what a beauty! That face stopped me in my tracks. 



Abbylynn said:


> Two more days to go! ..... Happy First Birthday Reese!
> 
> 042 by Leah Lu, on Flickr
> 
> 007 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## BellaPup

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Little dude daycared too hard. Too tired to find an appropriate sized bed.


aaaaaak! Need a *like* button!!! :becky:


----------



## momtolabs

Mia it is -40F outside and very windy no matter how much you cry and beg you are not going for a walk. I let her outside to potty earlier and I froze no way am I doing a walk,lol


----------



## Salina

having fun...


----------



## BubbaMoose

I'm about to have lunch, and he's obviously really happy about having to do this.


----------



## jade5280

BubbaMoose said:


> I'm about to have lunch, and he's obviously really happy about having to do this.
> 
> View attachment 188962


 This is amazing!


----------



## BubbaMoose

jade5280 said:


> This is amazing!


Thank you! He will balance anything that will stay on his face. But always with eyes (and ears!) that just scream misery.


----------



## d_ray

BubbaMoose said:


> I'm about to have lunch, and he's obviously really happy about having to do this.
> 
> View attachment 188962


Lmao. That's great haha


----------



## Canyx

BubbaMoose said:


> Thank you! He will balance anything that will stay on his face. But always with eyes (and ears!) that just scream misery.


Sor's the same. Wanna start a Dog-Balancing-Things-On-Face thread? 

(Soro: "Nooooooooooooo......"........................."Will I get a treat at the end??")


----------



## CptJack

Kylie loves it when I balance things on her too. Really.


----------



## BubbaMoose

Canyx said:


> Sor's the same. Wanna start a Dog-Balancing-Things-On-Face thread?
> 
> (Soro: "Nooooooooooooo......"........................."Will I get a treat at the end??")


That doesn't surprise me. Soro is a superstar.  And...that actually sounds like an exceptional idea.


----------



## zack

Look what I got from Santa. :whoo:


----------



## momtolabs

Only picture I have until he gets here next week(going to be staying for a few weeks.... A very good friend of mine needs me to watch him.) The only sure thing known is GSD. Any other guesses??


----------



## jade5280

So regal


----------



## DGerry

jade5280 said:


> So regal


Lol, snowy face, nice. Also, longest neck of 2015! lol










Too much dog park.


----------



## HyperFerret

Apparently the dogs think it's chilly in the house. There are 5 of them curled up together in the crate. ...And only one dog, Toehuntai, on the big dog bed beside the fireplace, lol. Huddled in the crate are Shawn, Monkey, Emerald, Tidbit, and Tj.


----------



## momtolabs

HyperFerret said:


> Apparently the dogs think it's chilly in the house. There are 5 of them curled up together in the crate. ...And only one dog, Toehuntai, on the big dog bed beside the fireplace, lol. Huddled in the crate are Shawn, Monkey, Emerald, Tidbit, and Tj.


Hahaha!! My dogs just curl around me when they get cold and try to suffocate me!!!


----------



## HyperFerret

Ha! Usually that's the case here too. It's amazing how many dogs and cats will fit on the couch with me, lol! But this night there was only a stretched-out-Shep and Saphira on the couch with us (well, and about 3 cats on my lap). So I dunno.


----------



## jade5280

His neck is so long, we joke that he's a giraffe dog. 


DGerry said:


> Lol, snowy face, nice. Also, longest neck of 2015! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much dog park.


Haha omg that's so cute!


----------



## CptJack




----------



## CptJack




----------



## CrazyDogWoman

Jacoby wants to know if anybody wants to go for a ride.
Poor guy was so pent up (it's been too cold to exercise him outside). It was finally kinda nice out, so I figured we'd do a little tire dragging. He enjoyed it.


----------



## luv mi pets

Some photos from today's poop/pee walk


----------



## luv mi pets

Some more


----------



## BellaPup

Beautiful, Luv!!


----------



## momtolabs

These dogs have no manners......at all,lol


----------



## luv mi pets

BellaPup said:


> Beautiful, Luv!!


Thank you

Some more pics from today


----------



## luv mi pets




----------



## Inga

From a recent photo shoot


Photo bomber










and my favorite of the "dog days photo shoot"


----------



## Prozax

A coworker took these pictures at work this morning. Luna, chilling under my desk :wave:


----------



## jade5280

Fancy pants


----------



## Adjecyca1

Everyone has such beautiful dogs


----------



## LoMD13

Inga, nice shots, love that sweet looking photobomber!


Here's s throwback, Puppy Lola (I've got puppy fever so bad right now)


----------



## Inga

LoMD13 said:


> Inga, nice shots, love that sweet looking photobomber!


 Ha Ha Yeah, she is sweet but has been in many pictures she wasn't invited into.  Thanks for the complement.


----------



## asuna

Thor looking good for the camera


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

New harness


----------



## d_ray

It was so cold this morning that we have thick snow beards.


----------



## d_ray

asuna said:


> Thor looking good for the camera


Adorable! His ears remind me of Jewel's.


----------



## Rescued

No I was not chewing on feather pillow. No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## d_ray

Rescued, That's beyond cute!


----------



## Rescued

d_ray said:


> Rescued, That's beyond cute!


She is just so goofy and sassy compared to Nug- who was a total typical lab idiot until he somehow became this weird mature man-dog a few months ago.



this basically sums up grey in one picture... sent it to friend with caption "Our new and improved model, the MuchSnugglesbear 3000 comes with 200% more fluff and 3x the yawns of its predecessors."



Nug and mini nug... (the other is the current service dog puppy who is just turning into a mini nug and it makes me giggle nonstop)


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

"Om nom nom!"


----------



## CptJack

...every once in a while he stops looking puppy-ish for a second and I realize his freaking head, neck and chest are HUGE.


----------



## Laurelin

Was like a month ago but still I love it.

like2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Inga

Black on Black photo shoot with my notorious feline photo bomber.


----------



## luv mi pets

oh Inga what a cute photobomber. Your pictures are fantastic even with a naughty kitty in them. It is amazing how the cat can be fast asleep or so you think it is.


----------



## Hector4

some randoms


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> Was like a month ago but still I love it.
> 
> like2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


I love his new collar, BTW, too bad I will never be able to get one of those, because all my dogs have so much hair, that no one will be able to see it


----------



## Inga

luv mi pets said:


> oh Inga what a cute photobomber. Your pictures are fantastic even with a naughty kitty in them. It is amazing how the cat can be fast asleep or so you think it is.



Right? I swear, I went to look to make sure she was sound asleep on the bed, and she was. Every time I tried to take photos of her, she runs away and hides. Then, I have someone else to photograph and there she is. I did a people shoot the other day and sure enough, there she is in a few of their shots as well. ha ha Silly kitty.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Inga said:


> Right? I swear, I went to look to make sure she was sound asleep on the bed, and she was. Every time I tried to take photos of her, she runs away and hides. Then, I have someone else to photograph and there she is. I did a people shoot the other day and sure enough, there she is in a few of their shots as well. ha ha Silly kitty.


Your dogs are so awesome, Inga. I have always loved Rotties and I love seeing pics of your dogs 

I would whore Lincoln out on this thread too ... but he already has his own thread in the general dog forum titled "lincoln's photo album thread" so I figured that would be over kill to post him here too LOL.


----------



## dagwall

Cone of Shame!


----------



## Inga

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Your dogs are so awesome, Inga. I have always loved Rotties and I love seeing pics of your dogs
> 
> .


Thank you. I love them too.  This is a photo thread...seems like a perfect place to share your photos. 


dagwall... Crack me up. Poor puppy eyes. They all have that same look when wearing the cone of shame.


----------



## dagwall

Inga said:


> dagwall... Crack me up. Poor puppy eyes. They all have that same look when wearing the cone of shame.


He actually does really well in the cone which I'm happy about. That was just Monday morning before I went to work and the first time I put the cone on him. Mass removal on his ear Sunday afternoon, he's been good about not messing with the stitches but just can't trust him alone for about 10 hours. There have been a few attempts to scratch while I was home, stops when I tell him to but home alone who knows. Waffling on putting the cone on him Thursday and Friday or not, probably go with safe verses sorry.


----------



## Tainted

New cut gear..


----------



## Canyx

You hunt with yours, Tainted? I didn't know that!


----------



## Tainted

Canyx said:


> You hunt with yours, Tainted? I didn't know that!


He hasn't been on his first official hunt yet, just a mock so far. Hopefully soon, though!


----------



## Wet Beards

Just a big lap dog. 
My boy Mick with his groomer.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

A wild Samwise in his natural habitat


----------



## xChlorineAddict

Foxes&Hounds said:


> A wild Samwise in his natural habitat


Holy crap, Samwise is gorgeous! Take that back, all of your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## LoveMyFosters

Just a cute photo of my fourth foster, Taz.


----------



## momtolabs

You can't have just one herder.......


----------



## Miss Bugs

random pics of my crew from today


----------



## luv mi pets

Aww miss bugs i can not believe how big your puppy is getting. Your crew is gorgeous. I love how your pup is in the mix of everything. No fear.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Inga said:


> Black on Black photo shoot with my notorious feline photo bomber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s619.photobucket.com/user/EllieMay1968/media/untitled-60-2_zpsuvwmmefb.jpg.html]


Love, love, love these photos. Thee cat photobombing is hilarious. All around these pictures are great.

By the way, you should post your photography here more. I always enjoy seeing it. 





Foxes&Hounds said:


> A wild Samwise in his natural habitat


<3 I love him. So much. He's seriously really stunning,& I love he's turning out.



Miss Bugs said:


> random pics of my crew from today
> 
> 
> View attachment 192338
> 
> View attachment 192346
> 
> View attachment 192354
> 
> View attachment 192362


He's getting so big already! I can't believe it.


----------



## Miss Bugs

Thanks! She's 3 months old already if you can believe it  she's still itty bitty, only 8.5lbs, but try and tell her that


----------



## BellaPup

A few months old:
My personal paper shredder

(weird...her nose looks see-through!)


----------



## d_ray

Jewels been staring at me for 45 minutes while sighing because she wants dinner.


----------



## dagwall

d_ray said:


> Jewels been staring at me for 45 minutes while sighing because she wants dinner.


Trade you in a heart beat. I get never ending barking, quite whine is much preferred. Never gets fed until he's shut up for a bit yet he barks his head off regularly.


----------



## d_ray

dagwall said:


> Trade you in a heart beat. I get never ending barking, quite whine is much preferred. Never gets fed until he's shut up for a bit yet he barks his head off regularly.


Haha. We call her chewbaka because she makes these squeaks and weird moans and groans and deep sighs like she's starving or something.


----------



## Inga

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Love, love, love these photos. Thee cat photobombing is hilarious. All around these pictures are great.
> 
> By the way, you should post your photography here more. I always enjoy seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Thanks Jazzy. No worries, with the puppy coming in less then 2 weeks I am sure there will be many many pictures to share. 

Here are a couple others I took of friends dogs.


----------



## luv mi pets

INGA very nice pictures. Weird not seeing the photobomber in at least one of them


----------



## Inga

luv mi pets said:


> INGA very nice pictures. Weird not seeing the photobomber in at least one of them



Ha Ha Well she was in one but I cropped her out. lol Sassy girl.


----------



## d_ray

What do you mean? This isn't a dog tower?


----------



## Fisher618

Fisher's first trip to the beach.








Getting every crumbs from the bag


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

It's Stormy's 6th birthday today.


----------



## Sibe

My friend just got a 15 yr old husky to foster. The dog had been living with a homeless woman who put her in a crate in a storage unit. The woman stopped coming, the guy who owned the storage unit knew about the dog so contacted animal control. She was at a shelter for a month in the medical area so got zero marketing as she was never on "Available" status so nobody knew about her until the day she had to be out. They were going to euthanize her without giving her a chance. We have some incredible people in incredible rescues who came together to save her, and my good friend is fostering her. Meet Matilda! Matilda went to the vet Sunday morning and my friend picked her up from there. Yesterday I went over and we took her to a groomer and did a self wash. We washed, rinsed, and washed again. Went through two bottles of diluted shampoo, plus a small bottle of "tear free" on her face. Dried her and took her back to friend's house to brush her. This was probably the first bath Matilda has had in her entire life. She was so dirty, greasy, and sticky you couldn't pet her and man did she STINK. Before & After, we couldn't believe how much her color changed after the bath.









At the vet, you can see how greasy and sticky her fur is.









Spa day! We'll get to nails and trimming fur between her pads another day. She was a champ to endure this.









First rinse, ewwww









After drying, her white is white!









This morning, with a bully stick


----------



## d_ray

Wow what a difference that bath made! She looks a lot younger than 15. What's her temperament like? She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Sibe

d_ray said:


> Wow what a difference that bath made! She looks a lot younger than 15. What's her temperament like? She looks like a sweetheart.


 Typical homeless person's dog, she is amazingly sweet, even tempered, nothing phases her, very easy to handle, and housebroken. She's been sleeping a lot but yes, she is a total sweetheart. Quiet, calm, good at telling the young whippersnapper husky to stay out of her face if he's being pushy- he's trying SO HARD to get her to play, and sleeps right next to her crate. 

"HERE I BROUGHT YOU THIS BALL. Now you throw it. Now you throw it. NOW YOU THROW IT!!!...... mom she's not throwing it."


----------



## d_ray

Wow she sounds perfect. Does she act her age? Any signs of arthritis or dementia?


----------



## Sibe

d_ray said:


> Wow she sounds perfect. Does she act her age? Any signs of arthritis or dementia?


 No and no. Today she wanted to run. What a husky!
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10100401097264949


----------



## CptJack

Some from another thread I just want here, too, because I want to show off.


----------



## Crantastic

sticpet, that fat doberman pic is on a bunch of wallpaper/image sites. Is it really your dog?


----------



## Sibe

sticpet said:


> yes, his name is Mylove.


 We do doubt, because this site gets a lot of untrustworthy people.


----------



## luv mi pets

Sibe just can not believe the difference in coat color from dirty dog to clean dog.

CPTJACK your crew is always so photogenic. Especially my fav of your crew-Kylie.


----------



## Inga

I am very very impressed with a lot of the photos on here. Can't be too many cute dog photos in the world. Some truly beautiful dogs on here as well.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> CPTJACK your crew is always so photogenic. Especially my fav of your crew-Kylie.



Kylie is the BEST dog to take pictures of. Or the worst. Depends. 

But she's always my favorite, too. Let's just not tell the others.


----------



## Sibe




----------



## GrinningDog

Tis the season for festivals here. We had a local doggy festival last weekend and another one this weekend. Gypsy and I won the trick contests at both, and we were awarded all sorts of goodies. She's VERY pleased with her winnings. The purple bear-monkey thing she won last week is the first plushie she hasn't instantly gutted. I'm happy because I won't have to buy treats for the beasts for, like, a whole year. LOL.


Loot by grinningd0g, on Flickr

Note the kitten in the corner. She tried to steal a bag of dental chews during the picture taking, haha.


----------



## Sibe

There was a huge multi-rescue adoption event today in San Diego and though I couldn't go there are some great photos of amaaaazingly adorable doggies. Here are a couple puppies

Penny Lane









Dude


















as well as Matilda (friend's foster dog, I posted bath pics earlier)


----------



## Inga

Sibe said:


> There was a huge multi-rescue adoption event today in San Diego and though I couldn't go there are some great photos of amaaaazingly adorable doggies. Here are a couple puppies
> 
> Penny Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as Matilda (friend's foster dog, I posted bath pics earlier)


Aww they are all so precious, I hope they each find great homes.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Finally! Proof of his chair lounging! I guess when I visit OH in dallas, this will have to go with me LOL





And yes I know he has a thread already ... but I cant help myself, I love taking, and posting pics of him, I jusst wish they were as good as some of the others on here!


----------



## Inga

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Finally! Proof of his chair lounging! I guess when I visit OH in dallas, this will have to go with me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I know he has a thread already ... but I cant help myself, I love taking, and posting pics of him, I jusst wish they were as good as some of the others on here!


Hey it is a photo thread, bring it on. Plus with that cute face, how could you not want to share? ha ha


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Inga said:


> Hey it is a photo thread, bring it on. Plus with that cute face, how could you not want to share? ha ha


Awww ... thanks


----------



## ireth0

Luna waiting for nosework class to start last night.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Hiccup has been battling meningitis.
(he's been ill longer than well since I've had him and I've already paid more than double his adoption fee in vet bills!)
He'd been laying down all day, screaming out in pain if he moved or someone tried to touch his neck/back. It's honestly been terrifying.
He's started a mega course of steroids now and the change in him made me cry. He's almost back to being a normal, naughty pup!

He weighed 11.5kg on the first vet visit. One week later he'd lost nearly half a kilo 
Well on the road to recovery now though!


----------



## luv mi pets

Let the dogs have a little fun on the hay. Yes those are the rafters. Mowgli really gets in the game




little Bear dog waiting for his turn







[/URL

Just chilling together it was cold even in the barn



dog hugs


----------



## GrinningDog

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Hiccup has been battling meningitis.
> (he's been ill longer than well since I've had him and I've already paid more than double his adoption fee in vet bills!)
> He'd been laying down all day, screaming out in pain if he moved or someone tried to touch his neck/back. It's honestly been terrifying.
> He's started a mega course of steroids now and the change in him made me cry. He's almost back to being a normal, naughty pup!
> 
> He weighed 11.5kg on the first vet visit. One week later he'd lost nearly half a kilo
> Well on the road to recovery now though!


Oh my gosh! Poor guy! Feel better soon, Hiccup!


----------



## Laurelin

I feel like he's maturing a lot lately looks-wise. Or maybe just in pictures.

alotlike by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Inga




----------



## zack

Here's Zack with Scooby. They are best pals.


----------



## CptJack

This morning/early afternoon.









Now.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Thud has grown into such a handsome dude!


----------



## CptJack

Thanks. He really did end up being pretty cool looking.


----------



## Laurelin

Mia slays me.

lolbath by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Mia slays me.
> 
> lolbath by summerpapillons, on Flickr












I am becoming steadily more convinced they're actually related. I mean clearly from alternate universes or another planet, but.


----------



## Laurelin

They certainly learned the snark faces from the same place! 

No hiding their feelings, eh?


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> They certainly learned the snark faces from the same place!
> 
> No hiding their feelings, eh?


Clearly no one on Mars hides their feelings.

She even made that face because she was in between Molly and Thud and didn't like it. I can only imagine how much better it would have been if she were wet.


----------



## CrazyDogWoman

Boss and Jacoby want to wish everybody a Happy Valentine's Day! The glasses were too big for Stormy. >.<


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Lincoln has his chair back, the one he always laid in at the ranch house. I told my OH I brought it for us to sit on when we go outside or whatever ... but we all know who I REALLY brought it for


----------



## momtolabs




----------



## jade5280

Snowed in...again


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Setting into our new home


----------



## Miss Bugs

Happy amazes me every day, these are from today and yesterday, my other dogs are 3 years and under, yet she is just as crazy and capable as they are..Happy is 14.5 years old.


----------



## momtolabs

And the lazy puppy award goes to Avalanche.


----------



## Tainted




----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Tainted, I was wondering when you were going to come in here and post awesome pics of your dogs!


----------



## luv mi pets

Went to visit daughter. Some of her dogs


her Gr Pyr/ Anatolian guarding the couch. Ha just being a very lazy dog.



Her big baby an English Mastiff


----------



## Shell

This winter's heaviest snowfall for my area, I measured 9 inches in my backyard so Chester is thrilled and Eva is resigned but both had a blast taking advantage of my snow day from work.


----------



## CptJack

http://extrazoom.com/image-28473.html - High-resolution version of the blow photo, and link will only work 24 hours, but omg. LOVE.


----------



## missc89

I love your updated signature pictures! They all look so photogenic!


----------



## d_ray

And this is what happens when i try to work from home.


----------



## missc89

How can you say no to that face!? Oh..wait that's your point isn't it?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Here are some pics of Lincoln here at the apartment  Enjoy.







I have a lot more pics but I posted the rest of them in his picture thread here: http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/346777-lincolns-photo-thread-cuteness.html sop I dont hijack this thread too much LOL


----------



## CptJack

missc89 said:


> I love your updated signature pictures! They all look so photogenic!


Thanks! It was due - better photographs, and an older Molly.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Laurelin

I like this one.

edit by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Sometimes they still snuggle









They are already (still) blowing coat. San Diego has zero winter so they just keep blowing. This is what happens when you give scratches.


----------



## momtolabs

Hehe! I tried lining them up on her back but Caleb kept coming up and eatig them -_-


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

d_ray said:


> And this is what happens when i try to work from home.
> 
> View attachment 194146


that is so CUTE!!!


----------



## Abbylynn

Even Big Boy's like big pink fluffy pillows when it is below zero outside! 


066 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO

it's a snow day here.. Abhik is growing like a weed


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

PatriciafromCO said:


> it's a snow day here.. Abhik is growing like a weed


OMG she looks like a bear!!!


----------



## luv mi pets

PatriciafromCO said:


> it's a snow day here.. Abhik is growing like a weed


I just love your dogs. she is getting big. First thoughts Big Foot does exist.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Thanks OwnedbyACDs & luv mi pets am enjoying her very much.. My DH will have to get use to and learn to read the huge grizzly bear sounds that come out of her and Arka playing.. I am use to it and them to know they and the sounds are harmless and normal.. But DH watching on skype seeing Arka jump on the futon next to me and Abhik Jump on top of Arka with full grizzly bear mode, then Arka falling across my lap with Abhik full on top of him.. DH saids it looks so scary .. lol lol .. They huge huge lugs I'm thinking I need a bigger futon... I love them.. Abhik is balls to the walls throwing her weight around so happy I found her...


----------



## Sibe

Sometimes I really don't want to put them back in.









Cake & Clementine are about 5 weeks old now. I'm fostering through the shelter, hoping a rescue can take them in within the next week or so as we need them gone. Getting ready to put the house on the market and move back to Colorado!
First bath


----------



## PatriciafromCO

wow sibe have that grown that much already.... they gorgeous... yes gotta love the mess that comes with puppies,, sending you hugs.... 

got side tracked for the puppy update pics,, forgot to add my snow day action shot pictures with Abhik..



















it was a good snow fall for us,, expecting some more Wed and Thursday.. yay for Arka and Abhik right lol lol


----------



## GrinningDog

Two vastly different approaches to begging:


Kitchen Helpers by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

With Bobb's departure back to the rescue tonight, I am officially done fostering in San Diego (we're moving to Colorado in a couple months). Sigh. I went through my "liked" pages on Facebook and removed almost all of the rescues I follow in the area. No wonder when my husband looks over my shoulder he can't tell if I'm scrolling through my newsfeed or on a specific page. I took a difficult step and un-liked San Diego/Southern California based rescues as I'm done fostering here and need to not see countless dogs in need every day on my feed:

SD Spaniel Rescue
Aussie Rescue of San Diego
Aussie Rescue So Cal
Bichon FurKids Rescue
Thrive Animal Rescue
Pug Rescue of San Diego County
The Barking Lot
Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue - California Region
SPOT Saving Pets One at a Time
Dogs on Deployment: San Diego Chapter
The Animal Pad
Helen Woodward Animal Center
Second Chance Dog Rescue, San Diego, California
Baja Dog Rescue
Dogs Without Borders
San Diego Humane Society
Labrador Rescuers of San Diego
It's The Pits Dog Rescue
California Pit Bull Rescue
Passion for Pitties Rescue group
Labradors and Friends Dog Rescue
Four Paws Coonhound Rescue & Friends
Chihuahua Rescue of San Diego
Southern California German Shepherd Rescue
Prairie Pitbull Rescue
Husky Camp
ARA Canine Rescue Inc, doing business as Alleys Rescued Angels
Coastal German Shepherd Rescue
San Diego Animal Support Foundation
Animal Welfare Foundation of San Diego
ARRF (Animal Rescue Resource Foundation)


Ones that I kept and will continue to follow:
Ferdinand's Familia & Rescue
Horses of Tir Na Nog
Pit Bull Rescue San Diego
Synergy; a rescue, rehab & sanctuary for special needs animals
Lionel's Legacy


----------



## luv mi pets

Sibe I know that when you move to Co hopefully you will be getting involved with rescues out there. I am sure that a few dogs and a few humans shed a tear when they heard they were losing you. You are a great ambassador for the rescues in your area, I am sure you will be missed a lot.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I know I posted this in Lincoln's photo thread, but since everyone is posting their snow pics, I had to post mine here, too 

It's a Marshmallow world in Winter, staring Lincoln!!! Yes it finally stopped snowing and everything else long enough to get some (IMO) really cute pics!!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Lincoln is so pleasing to look at.. beautiful pup !!!!

Everyone here is tuckered out from the snow days....


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

One more for good measure, he is starting to get "out of crate" lessons in short intervals.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds




----------



## OwnedbyACDs

pretty picture, Foxes&hounds!


----------



## SDRRanger

Puppy fight club









Pic from before the puppies started going to their homes. 









don't let go. don't let go.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

SDRRanger said:


> Puppy fight club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from before the puppies started going to their homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't let go. don't let go.


PUPPIES!!! (sorry, thats all I can muster in the face of that much cute)


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

PUPPIES!!! (sorry, thats all the response I can muster in the face of that much cute)


----------



## Laurelin

Wow they grew up to look like golden retreiver puppies! Looks like most were long haired? Makes me wonder if mom was a lab x golden and dad was a purebred golden.


----------



## jade5280

PatriciafromCO said:


> Lincoln is so pleasing to look at.. beautiful pup !!!!
> 
> Everyone here is tuckered out from the snow days....


So cute to see this giant dog snuggled with a tiny cat!



Foxes&Hounds said:


>


Samwise looks huge!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Samwise _is_ huge


----------



## jade5280

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Samwise _is_ huge


How tall and how much does he weigh?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

jade5280 said:


> How tall and how much does he weigh?


Around 31" tts and 40kg at the mo. Biggest dog I've ever had lol


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Typical lazy snowy Sunday activities. 

Fae likes to dig and rub her face on my blankets....It results in some pretty cute "hair" styles...I call this one...The My Little Pony lol.


















Morrison aka Big Butt


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

TheDarkestMinds said:


> Typical lazy snowy Sunday activities.
> 
> Fae likes to dig and rub her face on my blankets....It results in some pretty cute styles...I call this one...The My Little Pony lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morrison aka Big Butt


So cute! Scruffy dogs are my favorite!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Thanks! I am pretty partial to scruffy dogs myself .


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I have a broken coated JRT at home that my parents "stole"  he is scruffy like that


----------



## BubbaMoose




----------



## jade5280

BubbaMoose said:


> View attachment 195194


Aww I love that sign! Where did you get it? It could pass as a redbone if it were painted red haha


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

PatriciafromCO said:


> Lincoln is so pleasing to look at.. beautiful pup !!!!
> 
> Everyone here is tuckered out from the snow days....


I love your dogs, Patricia. They are so fluffy, I just want to bury my face in their fur.


----------



## jade5280

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Around 31" tts and 40kg at the mo. Biggest dog I've ever had lol


He reminds me of some kind of giant mythical forest creature


----------



## momtolabs

After work cuddles are the best.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Thanks everyone Caucasian's are such affection breed... Yes they independent and a liability...lol.. always touching how deeply physically affectionate they are to their owners... Abhik so easily owns my heart....



Foxes&Hounds said:


> Around 31" tts and 40kg at the mo. Biggest dog I've ever had lol


He's gorgeous  Arka is at 32 inches easy to see how tall Samwise is...


----------



## BubbaMoose

jade5280 said:


> Aww I love that sign! Where did you get it? It could pass as a redbone if it were painted red haha


Thank you! I got it from a local pie shop here in Arizona that sells little trinkets. I thought it was so cute! I don't typically see a lot of Weimaraner geared things so when I do I tend to snatch them up.  

And I agree, could totally pass for a Redbone if it was red. I didn't check to see if they actually had any, but now I am going to next time I go in. We don't frequent often (although I truly wish we did because pie) because it's a bit of a drive but next time we're there I will see if I can find it. I hope so!


----------



## d_ray

jade5280 said:


> He reminds me of some kind of giant mythical forest creature


Haha. I can see that. He's so unique looking!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

_little_ POD ON A *massive* LOG!


----------



## jade5280

SO just sent me this. He said the neighbors are hammering stuff and Ryker is scared lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

PatriciafromCO said:


> Thanks everyone Caucasian's are such affection breed... Yes they independent and a liability...lol.. always touching how deeply physically affectionate they are to their owners... Abhik so easily owns my heart....
> 
> 
> 
> He's gorgeous  Arka is at 32 inches easy to see how tall Samwise is...


I love CO's Patricia, I would own one if I was the right home, but alas, I am not. But I still love them and I hope one day to see one in person.


----------



## momtolabs

My aunts devil


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

That's an awful cute little devil! lol


----------



## Flaming

My hubby and the farm


----------



## d_ray

Flaming said:


> My hubby and the farm


Haha that's what we call ours too. Cute.


----------



## d_ray

jade5280 said:


> SO just sent me this. He said the neighbors are hammering stuff and Ryker is scared lol


Aww poor baby. That face is precious.


----------



## d_ray

Funny how such a rough and dirty dog can look so peaceful and calm in sleep.


----------



## momtolabs

TheDarkestMinds said:


> That's an awful cute little devil! lol


Don't let her face fool you  Before this she had been snappy with the larger dogs, peed on the floor and was being a brat. She is untrained so that doesn't help  When she gets in her "mood" the only way to calm her down is put her on her back and place her like she is in the pic. She calms down and because lovable again,haha. I don't alpha roll or believe in that nonsense she just has been like that since she was a puppy,lol


----------



## jade5280

d_ray said:


> View attachment 195418
> 
> 
> Funny how such a rough and dirty dog can look so peaceful and calm in sleep.


Aw aren't they so cute snuggled up under the blankies? 

*@Flaming* Vitae is catching up to Manna! Pretty soon they're going to be the same size.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Spamwise chuffed to bits with his new racing harness haha!










Size XXXL :rockon:


----------



## Sibe

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Spamwise chuffed to bits with his new racing harness haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size XXXL :rockon:


Loooooooove! I've been using an open back harness and I like it much more than standard X-back.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Sibe said:


> Loooooooove! I've been using an open back harness and I like it much more than standard X-back.


I much prefer these too; seems more comfortable for springy back sighthounds!
What brand do you use?


----------



## Sibe

Foxes&Hounds said:


> I much prefer these too; seems more comfortable for springy back sighthounds!
> What brand do you use?


 That's why I switched, I noticed when running naked how much more their backs arch compared to wearing an X-back. I ordered from Sheri Weatherbie, she calls it a "diamond back" harness. Was like $20. https://www.facebook.com/groups/639253266122575/




















Excuse her face, she was very confused about what the heck we were doing.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Ha!! Love the face
They look fab! I am very much into my Zero DCs though; I think it's the really wide chest that makes it for me


----------



## Sibe

I seriously considered a Zero DC but didn't want to drop the money if they weren't going to work well for us. My girls are only 40-45 lbs and don't have very wide chests. You can see miss dainty Nali's chest in that first pic.


----------



## CptJack

Molly has found her passion in life.










And it's not a ball. (Can you see the frisbee in that photo?)









Also, this is why that dog needs a rebound. My husband is 6'3".


----------



## Laurelin

Because I must spam. Hank's first Q! He actually earned 2 Qs today but they ran out of ribbons. 1 more Q for his CA title.

Hanks first Q by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO

yes it took me a few seconds to see the flying freebie    yeah for Molly !!!

Congratulations Lauerlin and Hank...<3 !!!!!!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> Because I must spam. Hank's first Q! He actually earned 2 Qs today but they ran out of ribbons. 1 more Q for his CA title.
> 
> Hanks first Q by summerpapillons, on Flickr


awww thats not spam, thats AWESOME! congratulations!


----------



## Sibe

My husband was playing his melodica which is like a small keyboard and you have to blow through a tube kinda like a bagpipe, and Nali joined in. Hub plays Holst's Mars, and the Jurassic Park theme.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10102079674841933


----------



## jade5280

BubbaMoose said:


> View attachment 195194


I loved this cute sign so much that I decided to be a copy cat and make my own. I'm going to transfer it to a piece of wood, but haven't gotten that far yet


----------



## Shell

jade5280 said:


> I loved this cute sign so much that I decided to be a copy cat and make my own. I'm going to transfer it to a piece of wood, but haven't gotten that far yet


Turn that into a car magnet or such with cafe press. Their eyes will slay all viewers.

I had a somewhat similar sign that i got as gift that says "a spoiled rotten dog lives here" and the sticker on the back is for Love and Laughter Wooden Signs, www.mydogsigns.com


----------



## jade5280

Shell said:


> Turn that into a car magnet or such with cafe press. Their eyes will slay all viewers.
> 
> I had a somewhat similar sign that i got as gift that says "a spoiled rotten dog lives here" and the sticker on the back is for Love and Laughter Wooden Signs, www.mydogsigns.com


That's a great idea! I could make....MILLIONS. aHAHAHAH. That link isn't working for me :/


----------



## Shell

jade5280 said:


> That's a great idea! I could make....MILLIONS. aHAHAHAH. That link isn't working for me :/


Millions... of Laotian Kip! 


I dunno about the link, I just copied it from the sticker on the back of the wooden sign thingee.


----------



## BubbaMoose

jade5280 said:


> I loved this cute sign so much that I decided to be a copy cat and make my own. I'm going to transfer it to a piece of wood, but haven't gotten that far yet


Omg I love it!!! So cute! You are very talented. Make sure to post a pic when you transfer it to the wood. It's going to look great.


----------



## jade5280

Shell said:


> Millions... of Laotian Kip!
> 
> 
> I dunno about the link, I just copied it from the sticker on the back of the wooden sign thingee.


I googled it. 1 Mil Laotian Kip = 123.00 US. Lol I'll take it



BubbaMoose said:


> Omg I love it!!! So cute! You are very talented. Make sure to post a pic when you transfer it to the wood. It's going to look great.


Thanks. I have to figure out how to do it, but there's lots of tutorials out there and it looks pretty easy.


----------



## Shell

jade5280 said:


> I googled it. 1 Mil Laotian Kip = 123.00 US. Lol I'll take it


I once changed $100 there figuring it would last me a week and I walked away with a backpack full of cash. 

You shoukd totally do something fun with that picture layout though, even if you just plaster it over your own house and cars.


----------



## Laurelin

How did I miss this one?

avvy by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## luv mi pets

Laurelin said:


> How did I miss this one?
> 
> avvy by summerpapillons, on Flickr


I can see he uses Colgate white strips. I can see in the bottom right a head. Who is Hank making that face at?


----------



## Laurelin

My sister's dog Bernard. Hank really really wanted him to play. Bernard is a little bit timid for Hank though.


----------



## CptJack

Anything Molly can do -

Though seriously, this dog needs rebound on a cue and I'm past caring about her age. I'm going to get hurt.










I'm not luring her up. I'm DODGING and throwing my hand out of the way while she runs up my body like a wall.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

*Oops post*


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu in the morning









Denali, I've been cutting the legs off old pajama pants and calling it a scarf.









But first I had to do this I'm sorry miss Nali! My wonderful husband accidentally ordered size XXL or something which were far too big for me, and what started this new PJ pant leg = scarf thing.


----------



## jade5280

Sibe said:


> But first I had to do this I'm sorry miss Nali! My wonderful husband accidentally ordered size XXL or something which were far too big for me, and what started this new PJ pant leg = scarf thing.


Hahahahaha doggy burrito. That's hilarious.


----------



## d_ray

Haha sibe. Love it. 

These ladies are pooped from the dog park. Can you tell who the boss is?


----------



## Sibe

Friend I got into fostering now has two foster dogs, one is a temp foster. Matilda the senior husky is recovering from surgery to remove a large mass from her groin.









Temp foster is Lt. Dan, a paralyzed cocker spaniel. Initially though to be about 15 the vet thinks he's actually closer to 8 or 9. Found as a stray... right, a paralyzed, well groomed, taken care of dog just so happened to run off.... he was definitely dumped. Not hit by a car, vet says someone yanked his tail SUPER hard or maybe dropped something on him or stomped or kicked him or something. He was just taken in a couple days ago. Blood test just came back and he's in kidney failure, current plan is to see how he does with good R&R but if he takes a turn for the worse he'll be allowed to cross the rainbow bridge. He can't control his bladder, when it's full to bursting he leaks. The vet showed her her to express his bladder but didn't let her try so she'd been struggling with it all day. I've seen it done once like 10 years ago so figured I would go help, turns out I did remember where to press and we got a huge amount of pee out of him.
The saddest thing to me at this point is that he can't wag his tail. He looks up with happy face, shining eyes, and you know his tail should be thumping but it's not.









At the vet yesterday (I wasn't there, stealing this pic from the rescue)


----------



## jade5280

Oh that's so sad! Look at his sweet face.


----------



## d_ray

I'm home sick today and there is a lot of this going on.


----------



## jade5280

d_ray said:


> I'm home sick today and there is a lot of this going on.
> 
> View attachment 196025


 Lol what, you didn't take the day off to play with the dogs!? Jewel obviously thinks that's why you're home.


----------



## CptJack

I DARE you not to laugh at that.

(She spends too much time with Thud, I think.)


----------



## blondiblairy

The first picture is the most of Remington (~9 months), the middle is him at about 4 months and the last two pictures are the day after we got him at 8 weeks. The phone is a Samsung galaxy lte. he started at 12 lbs and now he's pushing 70 lbs at 10 months.


----------



## d_ray

jade5280 said:


> Lol what, you didn't take the day off to play with the dogs!? Jewel obviously thinks that's why you're home.


Jewel has me trained well. I eventually had to suck it up and walk her or she would chewbacca at me all day.


----------



## jade5280

blondiblairy said:


> View attachment 196033
> View attachment 196041
> View attachment 196049
> View attachment 196057
> 
> 
> The first picture is the most of Remington (~9 months), the middle is him at about 4 months and the last two pictures are the day after we got him at 8 weeks. The phone is a Samsung galaxy lte. he started at 12 lbs and now he's pushing 70 lbs at 10 months.


 Handsome guy! Is he a mix or a plott?


----------



## Laurelin

I tried to get some photos of Hank running at the park. I failed it was too dark. 

park by summerpapillons, on Flickr

park2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

park3 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

park5 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Most came out like this:

park4 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

park6 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

Muscle tone much?










Also this one:


----------



## GrinningDog

Lookit those muscles! Impressive, Molly!


Stealing the leaf by grinningd0g, on Flickr

The cat had a photoshoot today. The dog got increasingly jealous, watching from the sideline. She finally broke down and stole the leaf Sushi was playing with, furiously chewed it up, and then happily sat right in front of my camera. "Take pictures of ME, mom!"


----------



## jade5280

GoGoGypsy said:


> Lookit those muscles! Impressive, Molly!
> 
> 
> Stealing the leaf by grinningd0g, on Flickr
> 
> The cat had a photoshoot today. The dog got increasingly jealous, watching from the sideline. She finally broke down and stole the leaf Sushi was playing with, furiously chewed it up, and then happily sat right in front of my camera. "Take pictures of ME, mom!"


 Haha what a jerk!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Everyone!!!


----------



## momtolabs

Owners were told Lab/Husky/shepherd.... I kinda see it


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

I was playing around with my camera settings and took these few random shots. 

Morrison looking all handsome. In his favorite spot of course.









These two are on the flashy side. But still good examples of Leia and Morrisons bond.

I didn't even pose them. This is just how they share the chair. Lol Leia's opinion on the flash is clear.


----------



## Laurelin

Not a pic but didn't want this in it's own thread. Hank and friends playing fetch at the park.


----------



## Prozax

Fun with an akita puppy


----------



## Sibe

Dainty derps.


----------



## Sibe

I hate this admin approval thing so much. So this will be a double post eventually.

Dainty derps!


----------



## d_ray

Little game of tug.


----------



## Canyx

CptJack said:


> I DARE you not to laugh at that.
> 
> (She spends too much time with Thud, I think.)


Tall dog is TALL.



Foxes&Hounds said:


> Everyone!!!


Love your dogs. Looks like you have one more spot on that far couch arm there... Eh? EH?? 



Laurelin said:


> Not a pic but didn't want this in it's own thread. Hank and friends playing fetch at the park.


FAST! Those poor black lab-ish looking dogs can't even begin to keep up, hahaa... Soro would be them. So different how herders run...


----------



## Laurelin

The one lab was actually pretty fast but stopped running as hard as he could after a while (this video was a ways into the fetch session). The little merle BC started out very cautious but by this point had decided the game was fun.

Hank runs like a terrier, I think. Something about his zippiness and extension. He is bred to sprint whereas a lot of the herders seem to lope really well as well as sprint. Idk how to describe it. Hank seems made for straight line sprinting (probably why he loved lure coursing so much)


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Tall dog is TALL.


Tall dog is EXTREMELY tall. And stretches out really really well.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Road trip penGwen!
Silly moo had a reaction to the glue used in her op, so is now naked _and _lumpy(!)


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

I don't post much of Syd on here anymore... so here's an adorable picture of her sporting her St Patrick's day wear.


----------



## Abbylynn

"What you want for breakfast Mom? I'm Cookin' " 


072 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

This dog was running down the side of a very busy road this morning. We pulled over and stopped, he came right up to me all happily. Put him in the car, and since I had things to do I called a friend who took him to the 24 hr emergency clinic where he'll be held until AC can take him to the shelter (shelters are closed here Sunday and Monday and I ALWAYS find strays on Sundays). I called for an update and he's chipped so hopefully the owners can get him from the vet clinic! Seems well taken care of and loved so I hope they registered the chip and info is current. I'm calling the clinic again tonight, if chip info was no good I'm going to put up flyers by where we found him. Immediately posted him on CL and local FB lost & found groups.


----------



## Sibe

I took Denali to one of my group training classes today, and afterward we went to a dog park. Not my favorite park, but one of her favorites because there is sand and she's been taught to dig in sand. She *loves* to dig. SAAAAAAAND!


----------



## BubbaMoose

The sweetest boy. <3


----------



## Laurelin

1st spring flowers!

DSC_1375 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

And the three goobs in the yard this afternoon.

DSC_1367 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

<3 

DSC_1365 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

DSC_1371 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin

One more I really like. He often seems overly serious.

HANK like by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Laurelin said:


> One more I really like. He often seems overly serious.


 Contemplative.


----------



## momtolabs

65 yesterday and 70F today... We're all enjoying the weather


----------



## CptJack

Swing, anyone?


----------



## Laurelin

Anyone else already sick of mud season?

mud2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

mud1 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Crantastic

All of our mud is buried under about five feet of snow.


----------



## DGerry

Laurelin said:


> Anyone else already sick of mud season?
> 
> mud2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr
> 
> mud1 by summerpapillons, on Flickr


Not Hank, apparently!

I'd be getting out the hose if Chester got that muddy, lol.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Growing,, love when the sun hits her coat an I can see what the brindle pattern will eventually develop darker into... She's a good pup,, at the age she likes to hear herself bark.


----------



## blondiblairy

jade5280 said:


> Handsome guy! Is he a mix or a plott?


We know for sure that the mother is full-blooded bloodhound. The people who had the litter are pretty sure she found the next farm's pure black lab.


----------



## Wet Beards

Anyone else already sick of mud season?


Oh Yeah!! 

Mouse 


Reply with quote didn't work. (I screwed it up somehow) 
I was replying to Laurelin's post.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Wet Beards said:


> Anyone else already sick of mud season?
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah!!
> 
> Mouse
> 
> 
> Reply with quote didn't work. (I screwed it up somehow)
> I was replying to Laurelin's post.


Stunner!!!

Team Merle are quite enjoying muds and puddles


----------



## GrinningDog

Been trick training a lot lately. Funfun! 


Dog on the wall! by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu's boyfriend Bear is 2 today!









We got him a ball. (Chuck It ball, Erratic)


















We call the light fur behind his ears his "peanut butters"









She is also fostering a paralyzed cocker, Lt. Dan (named with affectionate humor from the character in Forrest Gump who is paralzyed, not making fun of him.)









He *loves* ear scratches.


----------



## Nomad

Haven't posted for a while (more of a lurker), but Bonnie has grown quite a bit


----------



## GrinningDog

Nomad said:


> Haven't posted for a while (more of a lurker), but Bonnie has grown quite a bit
> 
> View attachment 196713


Beautiful!


----------



## LOSt

first day of spring adventures


----------



## Equinox

I love these two dogs



















Siege says "mine"


----------



## Sibe

Husband and I are having the house painted inside so have been spending most of the weekend with our friend who is fostering the 15 yr old husky and the paralyzed cocked. We measured the cocker Lt. Dan for wheels today. This was the "balls to floor" measure.


----------



## momtolabs

Caleb has decided Dodge is okay after all  Still only letting Caleb around him with strict supervision. Caleb has been showing signs of dog aggression but so far so good  

























Also with having Caleb and Dodge I've never realized how serious Mia is. She is fun and makes me laugh all the time but is just serious about everything. Which I love


----------



## Sibe

Lt. Dan. Since I can't foster currently (getting ready to move), it's awesome to be able to help my friend with hers <3


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Played with an agility hoop today


----------



## jersey_gray

Ukelele, also known as Uki. Sweetest little thing  Some sort of very scruffy terrier mix. Never dealt with a terrier type coat before, it's very odd! Taken before a face trim.


----------



## missc89

One of these is hopefully going to be mine!


----------



## momtolabs

Pittie boy I've been watching. He's a handful,lol


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Everyone has such beautiful dogs! 

Morrison and Leia being adorable as usual.









And just a random shot taken with my phone, of a very pretty Fae.


----------



## Abbylynn

HEhehehe! The Ultimate "Lap Dog" 

IMG_20150323_215312046 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## d_ray

Jewel aka Rita's legs kill me. They are so long and slender and always crossed.


----------



## Abbylynn

The "REAL" Abbylynn  Just turned three. Got her from the shelter when she was 5 months old. Dobie/Rotti mix .... The sweetest dog!


034 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

Does anyone else have a dog that responds automatically when you take the camera out? When Gypsy sees the camera she runs over and sits right in front of it. Lol it's so funny. She knows the camera means she gets lots of treats.


----------



## BubbaMoose

jade5280 said:


> Does anyone else have a dog that responds automatically when you take the camera out? When Gypsy sees the camera she runs over and sits right in front of it. Lol it's so funny. She knows the camera means she gets lots of treats.


No, because I only have my phone for pictures right now, but that is SOCUTE.


----------



## KodiBarracuda

jade5280 said:


> Does anyone else have a dog that responds automatically when you take the camera out? When Gypsy sees the camera she runs over and sits right in front of it. Lol it's so funny. She knows the camera means she gets lots of treats.



Yes, I don't know how but Maisy knows as soon as I open the camera app on my phone and she actively tries to look away and stop being cute... She sucks.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Laurelin

An oldie but a goodie! Summer and her coat friend.

coat man by summerpapillons, on Flickr

She was so sad he did not pet her.


----------



## supertrooper

This is my mother in law's dog, Trooper. We think he is a puggle but no one really knows for sure. Do you all think he is a puggle? He has a lot of gray on his face that makes him look old but he's still only about 2. He always has a sad look but we think he is still adjusting.


----------



## jade5280

supertrooper said:


> This is my mother in law's dog, Trooper. We think he is a puggle but no one really knows for sure. Do you all think he is a puggle? He has a lot of gray on his face that makes him look old but he's still only about 2. He always has a sad look but we think he is still adjusting.


Yep definitely looks like a puggle to me.


----------



## supertrooper

Thank you jade.  I got him to sit pretty for me this morning for a little piece of peanut butter toast, now we are best buds haha.


----------



## jade5280

So I wanted to get a foldable crate that was easily portable so I could put it in the car because the one we have now doesn't fold. I bought this online. Foldable...yes...portable...probably not. I should measure next time.


----------



## CptJack

Wow, that's like Thud sized. 

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=4020 - I have one of these. Wouldn't use it on a dog bigger than about 45lbs, though.

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=482&ParentCat=83 - and one of those, though frankly that's tiny and would not be useful for a dog who challenges crates at all.


----------



## jade5280

CptJack said:


> Wow, that's like Thud sized.
> 
> http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=4020 - I have one of these. Wouldn't use it on a dog bigger than about 45lbs, though.
> 
> http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=482&ParentCat=83 - and one of those, though frankly that's tiny and would not be useful for a dog who challenges crates at all.


I thought about getting one of those fabric type crates. I'm not sure how sturdy they are though. I think he might try to rip it open if we left him alone in it.


----------



## CptJack

The pop up one is pretty good, because it's got a solid door and some framing - that said, if he'd really claw or bite at it with intent, he could probably destroy it. I mostly keep mine around for things like classes and trials or vacation where we're AROUND but the dogs need confined.


----------



## Inga

Here is an ALMOST family picture but....darn cat


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Inga that is priceless, I couldn't stop laughing  

Here's Arka all grown up now.. think he is done ending up at 32 inches, 150lbs 5lbs of that is his winter coat


----------



## Inga

PatriciafromCO said:


> Inga that is priceless, I couldn't stop laughing
> 
> Here's Arka all grown up now.. think he is done ending up at 32 inches, 150lbs 5lbs of that is his winter coat


My goodness he is an impressive dog. What a gorgeous face he has. HE looks so kissable but would probably eat my face if I went in to snuggle my face in his soft cheeks.


----------



## Sibe

Friend's foster I've been helping with, Lt. Dan is getting his wheels on Wednesday, but he also got this sling support. First time using it today!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

sibe so happy for Lt Dan <3 <3 getting the wheels for Ra really made a difference for him. Too bad I can't use them in the house as the wheel base is bigger then the doors.. Can you tell me where they found that style of rear harness assist.. (thanks)


----------



## Sibe

It's from PetMate http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0011E9NDE?ref_=pd_sim_petsupplies_7


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Inga said:


> Here is an ALMOST family picture but....darn cat


haha, great photo!



PatriciafromCO said:


> Inga that is priceless, I couldn't stop laughing
> 
> Here's Arka all grown up now.. think he is done ending up at 32 inches, 150lbs 5lbs of that is his winter coat


He looks like a huge stuffed animal, and I just want to snuggle him. 



Sibe said:


> Friend's foster I've been helping with, Lt. Dan is getting his wheels on Wednesday, but he also got this sling support. First time using it today!


Poor girlie, but I'm so glad that shes getting wheels!


----------



## Sibe

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Poor girlie, but I'm so glad that shes getting wheels!


 He*  Most of his diaper covers are pink and purple because that's what was available!

Here's a video (repeat pics at the end)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5GZbryK0_0


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Thanks sibe I'll give it a try. I have the belly band type and Ra acts very uncomfortable with it. 

Thanks for the compliments on Arka.. very loving affectionate pup <3 but he is the biggest baby when it comes to bumps and scrapes... Found blood on his paw today and trying to get him to let me look at it...OMWord... lol lol lol .. He's like a mac truck jumping around like a baby over it.. Makes you know how grateful you are that he willingly gives into you for asking .. No way anyone could out power him.. He's fine, busted his nail at the wick for the blood.. He is just so huge that it makes me giggle that he such a big silly baby over stuff..


----------



## Remaru

Blue is fancy


----------



## supertrooper

I did not want to overstep my boundaries today since Trooper is not my dog, but I bought a new collar for him since I noticed my mother in law had tied up the end of the choke chain so that it couldn't get tight on his neck. I assumed she didn't like the chain, I don't either, he's way too little for something like that but that's the collar he was given to my mother in law in and she's disabled so she couldn't get a new one on her own and she's too proud to ask us for help. I think he looks much better, my husband told his mom about the collar at the hospital today and he said she wasn't angry at all and was actually pretty happy about it so I'm glad I assumed correctly. Here he is in his handsome new collar.


----------



## d_ray

Jewels I just farted face.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Frodo, Gwen and Hiccup


----------



## Laurelin

Oldie but goodie. Mia Fall Down (she's on the left)

miafalldown by summerpapillons, on Flickr

8(ish) week old Summer

TBTbabySummer by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Canyx

HAHAA, Mia!!!!! LOVE that pic!

And Foxes&Hounds, that could be a poster. Great capture!


----------



## Abbylynn

Eddee wants more Easter Eggs! Lol! 

IMG_20150405_094245477 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu (left) with her boyfriend Bear (darker, fluffier!) tonight.


----------



## Sarah~

I think someone wants to play lol


----------



## Sibe

Got to see Amaze Bobb tonight!!! As well as the awesome rescue director. He's doing great.


----------



## Sibe

This dog at the shelter today was listed as a Tosa. Imagine my laughter. I got her breed changed to cattle dog mix.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Since he is turning 7 months tomorrow, I figured I should share a few:



 -what he does when I talk to him LOL

 -Such a goober!


----------



## jade5280

E.T.

Lazy hounds...


----------



## DGerry

Now that it's not quite so cold out anymore we've been leaving the front door open so Chester and the cats can look outside. Gave me a chance to take a companion picture to something I shot shortly after bringing him home for the first time.

Then:









And Now:









Best friends


----------



## luv mi pets

Cheyene and Apache

The Border Patrol


I have de Ball




What LGDs do the best till the sun goes down


----------



## luv mi pets

Fynn ol blue eyes



Cheyene 



Skeeter- the little dog that wakes up the big dogs to guard the palace


----------



## luv mi pets

[/URL

Apache and Cheyene




I got de ball










Cheyene









Fynn the MAS


----------



## luv mi pets

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Laurelin

I ordered Hank a bone. And uh..... it was bigger than I thought it would be.

hank bone by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## LoMD13

Dinasaur bone!


----------



## d_ray

This pic kills me. The reflection and jewels head.


----------



## Sibe

Mushing! Kaytu, and her gloriously fluffy boyfriend Bear (he's the darker one).









Giving plenty of space to horses









Post-mush happies


----------



## workerant

Kenda and I went for a sidecar ride.










My local dog center (it's a training, activity and grooming place in Knoxville called Hush Puppys) does these painting parties. You email a photo of your dog and they sketch the dog onto a canvas. You show up for the party and they supply everything: acrylic paint, brushes, aprons and good advice. I literally hadn't touched a paintbrush since grade school. This is my result; I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## taquitos

luv mi pets said:


> [/URL
> 
> Apache and Cheyene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got de ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheyene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fynn the MAS


You need to post more of your babies!


----------



## CptJack

Kylie is FINALLY not horrified by the concept of standing on my feet. 

Cop-Cop is ours. (Only took 2 years....)


----------



## luv mi pets

taquitos said:


> You need to post more of your babies!


Okay!

Mowgli(front) and Apache (back)




Skeeter (long haired Chihuahua)


----------



## Canyx

CptJack said:


> Kylie is FINALLY not horrified by the concept of standing on my feet.
> 
> Cop-Cop is ours. (Only took 2 years....)


ADORABLE! And I'm jealous! Soro standing on my feet makes him taller than my legs so this trick is impossible for us.


----------



## luv mi pets

Hmm where are the pictures that are waiting for a moderator? I posted some pictures a couple of hours ago and they still have not shown up.

I guess I will try to repost the pictures since they have not shown up yet.


Squirrel and Fynn


Bedtime!



Horses and Mowgli


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> ADORABLE! And I'm jealous! Soro standing on my feet makes him taller than my legs so this trick is impossible for us.


Yeaaah, things I don't do with thud. Rebounds, Cop-Cop, and leg weaving are all RIGHT up there. Also jumping into my arms, but I don't let Molly do that one either, because I can't catch things that aren't alive for crap. Benefits of smaller dogs, I s'pose. Though Kylie IS small enough that I have to stand/walk piegon toed for her to stay on.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

luv mi pets said:


> Okay!
> 
> Mowgli(front) and Apache (back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skeeter (long haired Chihuahua)



Beautiful crew !! love the open area..


----------



## luv mi pets

A break on our poo/pee walk


----------



## missc89

luv mi pets said:


> A break on our poo/pee walk


I know I'm like way above the age of adoption, but can I please be your daughter?? I want all the dogs!!!


----------



## taquitos

Your MAS and Skeeter are just about the cutes dogs ever luv mi pets!!

I sooo want another small dog (along with a MAS) <3 Before Meeko I thought I was a large dog person.. but nope totally into dogs under 50 lbs.


----------



## luv mi pets

missc89 said:


> I know I'm like way above the age of adoption, but can I please be your daughter?? I want all the dogs!!!


Sure would love to adopt you. Can you clean stalls? it is summer and there will be a ton of work to do. Mowing, cleaning trimming. and then best of all the poo/pee walk.



taquitos said:


> Your MAS and Skeeter are just about the cutes dogs ever luv mi pets!!
> 
> I sooo want another small dog (along with a MAS) <3 Before Meeko I thought I was a large dog person.. but nope totally into dogs under 50 lbs.


Thanks I like my big dogs but really love to be surrounded with the little guys when I am in the house.


----------



## luv mi pets

PatriciafromCO said:


> Beautiful crew !! love the open area..


Thanks I do too. It is so nice not to have any neighbors but a couple. The back and sides of our property is surrounded by fields. The back has a pond and a creek running thru it. I love just watching the sunsets and hearing the birds/wildlife back there It is so calming so much better than a therapist could do to calm me down after a hectic day


----------



## Inga

Random PET photo, not dog.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Surprised hay delivery  wasn't expecting it until the end of next week.. Arka has it secured.. it's been over 2 years now that I haven't lost any hay to theft..... was loosing up to $1500.00 before Arka... also adding an Abhik update, what a loving pup.. She naughty feisty but the naughty feisty that you fall deeply in love with.


----------



## luv mi pets

Well, it is no wonder you have not lost any hay. I would not want to battle that dog in order to get some hay. He can have it.

Beautiful dogs. Abhik looks grown up she is getting so big


----------



## CptJack

I'm ON the contact. Now GIVE UP THE TREAT!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

sweet CptJack....


----------



## missc89

luv mi pets said:


> Sure would love to adopt you. Can you clean stalls? it is summer and there will be a ton of work to do. Mowing, cleaning trimming. and then best of all the poo/pee walk.


Um, yes to all the things! I want to have my own hobby farm when I grow up, with dogs and horses and goats and chickens and maybe a highland cow too, and I REALLY want an alpaca farm with a guard llama!

Oh and cats.


----------



## Rescued

"Well these real cute and all, but I think I asked for puppy."


----------



## GrinningDog

My beautiful girl. <3 <3


2015-04-24_08-10-37 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2015-04-24_08-11-00 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2015-04-24_08-11-32 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2015-04-24_08-09-42 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Sarah~

Eko staring at shadows, we're trying to break him of it but sometimes he'll just lay at our feet and stare at the floor for an hour before we notice!


----------



## Wet Beards

Thistle is the black butt, Kara is the brown butt. 
In about 8-9 months, Thistle will be close to the same height. 
She's 3 months now.


----------



## Sibe

I love this dog so much.


----------



## Laurelin

LMAO. 

Sanity? What is sanity?

hankinsane2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

hankinsane by summerpapillons, on Flickr

<333

hankcuddle by summerpapillons, on Flickr

His new gear (because he ATE through his old blue harness!)

hankgear by summerpapillons, on Flickr


----------



## Laurelin

I'm so excited by the photographer's shots this weekend! I am going to buy quite a few (may just buy the whole disc)

Which one should I order a hard copy to hang in my office with his ribbon?

A)
http://www.lindaearleyphotography.com/p952810210/h441e24b7#h441e24b7

B)
http://www.lindaearleyphotography.com/p952810210/h441e24b7#h441e184a

C)
http://www.lindaearleyphotography.com/p952810210/h441e1c33#h441e1c33

D)
http://www.lindaearleyphotography.com/p952810210/h441e2166#h441e2166

Gah, I can't choose! 

B you can see his face the best. But I like the way he looks really fast in C. lol I think it's between B and C right now. So torn.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Wow!!! Laurelin,, awesome shots....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Abhik in training with Arka..


----------



## DGerry

I say #630, C, definitely. Full-extension profile pics are always awesome. He looks great!


----------



## Prozax

Luna started hydrotherapy  2 sessions so far


----------



## LoMD13

<3 Hank, what a goofball! And Abhik is stunning!!

Lola is very um..helpful in the garden. Every time I try to plant something, she JUMPS in front of me and starts digging. So now I just have her dig the holes.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Such manners.
Treats please, mum


----------



## momtolabs

6 month old lab I have for a bits


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I'm


CptJack said:


> I'm ON the contact. Now GIVE UP THE TREAT!


Awesome shot! Hows agillity going with her?



Rescued said:


> "Well these real cute and all, but I think I asked for puppy."


Love that little bear. Hows she doing?



Wet Beards said:


> Thistle is the black butt, Kara is the brown butt.
> In about 8-9 months, Thistle will be close to the same height.
> She's 3 months now.


There small now... but, it sneaks up on us so fast. Too fast. 



LoMD13 said:


> <3 Hank, what a goofball! And Abhik is stunning!!
> 
> Lola is very um..helpful in the garden. Every time I try to plant something, she JUMPS in front of me and starts digging. So now I just have her dig the holes.


Lola is defintely one of my favorite small dogs. Her ears are the best.


----------



## CptJack

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Awesome shot! Hows agillity going with her?


Going well, actually! We started competing last week-end, and while we managed to miss 3 Qs by exactly ONE mistake, two of them on the last obstacle (the 4th run we did was hysterically bad) but we got 3 1st and a 4th. 

For a first trial, in the rain, outside, with cops running training exercises RIGHT outside the ring and a soccer game going on (they triple booked our field, and no one had pre-warning) AND where I went in just wanting her to not bark at the judge and stay in the ring? 

I'll take it. I will so, so take it. Next trial end of this month.


----------



## Sibe

CptJack said:


> managed to miss 3 Qs by exactly ONE mistake


 This was my life. For 2 years, we were in Open JWW, and missing our Q by ONE mistake every time. ONE knocked bar, ONE wrong course, or two refusals. Two. Years.


----------



## CptJack

Yep. I mean I was thrilled with how we did overall, don't get me wrong, but DARN IT. 

Two years of that I'd probably be wanting to laugh and cry in just about equal measure. The run with the off course in the middle, okay. The run where the final obstacle was a discrimination and we (I) flubbed, I was cool - need to work on that, we're new. The run where she NQed by running past the last obstacle instead of through it (it was a hoop)? I laughed, and I still loved that run but there was a lot of "SERIOUSLY?" in my laughing. 

Two years... yeah, I would be (and knowing the way these things go maybe will be) pretty off color in my humor about the situation. Man, talk about frustration.


----------



## Sibe

I had a major meltdown and almost quit entirely. It wasn't fun anymore. I had to completely stop trialing for like.. 6 months? Focus on classes, find the fun again, stop caring about awards and ribbons and titles, realize that the ONE mistake may cost a Q but it doesn't negate the thousand things we were doing right every run. It was rough.


----------



## Sibe

A little background recap for clarity, my husband and I are moving out of state very soon and are staying with our friend until then as her husband is deployed. She currently is fostering this dog, Lt. Dan, so we're helping and loving on him too. Lt. Dan is paralyzed. His spine is severed a couple vertebrae above his tail base.

Lt. Dan, progress report.


----------



## Sarah~

I asked her if she was ready for bed and she dove into the blanket and looked back at me like this lol aww


----------



## CptJack

Just when I thought her ears had made up their mind-


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Flying fox


----------



## Wet Beards

lol Those are excellent pictures Foxes&Hounds. 
Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## GrinningDog

Aaaaah, bubbles! Love the pictures. Gypsy's a big fan of bubble chasing too.

Cuddling with her bunny plushie before bed:

2015-05-04_08-16-01 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Sarah~

Found a flower outside


----------



## sassafras

Such a ridiculous combination of powerful athleticism and derp, lol. Pretty much sums him up.


----------



## missc89

Sass - I love it! He's the most majestic derp of all.


----------



## BellaPup

sassafras said:


> Such a ridiculous combination of powerful athleticism and derp, lol. Pretty much sums him up.


We love derpy Squash!!


----------



## momtolabs

Miss Venus


----------



## jade5280

I don't know how his ears even did this


Running from Gypsy


We won a photo contest on IG. Being sassy about it


About sums up their relationship


And then there's this...butt tuck


----------



## luv mi pets

Jade what great shots. I am still laughing I was scrolling down came to first picture and thought oh wow look at the deer. I realized it was Ryker. Went to second picture and thoughts were Ryker is playing guess the animal. So I will play first picture he is playing a deer and second picture he is playing a bunny rabbit.



Sass what a handsome looking derp.


----------



## sassafras

Oh. My. God. That last picture, hover-hound. LOL.


----------



## jade5280

luv mi pets said:


> Jade what great shots. I am still laughing I was scrolling down came to first picture and thought oh wow look at the deer. I realized it was Ryker. Went to second picture and thoughts were Ryker is playing guess the animal. So I will play first picture he is playing a deer and second picture he is playing a bunny rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sass what a handsome looking derp.


lol he's a pretty good animal impersonator! 



sassafras said:


> Oh. My. God. That last picture, hover-hound. LOL.


Heehee he cracks me up


----------



## PatriciafromCO

OH Jade I know your two can be a hand full ...  from the outside looking in... nothing brings a smile to your face then your two stunning pups...... 

here's mine just out and about .... pull a camera out and everyone comes running into you... is a fav pick of them..


----------



## mandasannie

Looking at other dogs on Facebook tires Ellie out..








Here Ellie is looking at me like "Come on Mom that was too easy.. now what?"


----------



## Laurelin

Nard <3

Nqrd by Lauren Fortenberry, on Flickr


----------



## Wet Beards

Mouse crossing a beaver dam.


----------



## CavScout8




----------



## sydneynicole

Dazey is finally feeling better, and spent the afternoon swimming and then lounging on the river bank. The face of pure satisfaction. So glad the old lady had a good time and was able to go out with us.


----------



## Sibe

Husband just sent me this pic of his parents' dogs. SO MUCH HAPPY.


----------



## GrinningDog

Wet Beards said:


> Mouse crossing a beaver dam.


I LOVE this everything about this picture! So cool.


----------



## Pia

Love this thread. Dropping by almost every day to browse through a few pages with photos. Some pics are just hilarious.

My little contribution to the not so flattering moments theme.
Tina in her "camouflage" outfit, about 10 days after her spay surgery.
It was way too big for her, but she appreciated it more than the cone of shame.

Little parrot with her carrot 











And this one, he he


----------



## d_ray

Tina is adorable. I'd have a hard time saying no to that face. Those hound dog eyes would get me every time. What a cool mix.


----------



## d_ray

Jewel has been very demanding of attention lately.


----------



## Pia

d_ray said:


> Tina is adorable. I'd have a hard time saying no to that face. Those hound dog eyes would get me every time. What a cool mix.


Thank you! She wasn't the most innocent looking puppy, more like a "Stay away from me or else!" in her face. She was the only one left behind from a litter of 6 I think.
And she was in fact not the dog I went to meet.
But when I picked her up, she glued herself to my shoulder, gave a deep sigh and just stayed this way, like "What took you so long, let's go home".
Fast forward 5 months and and it feels like we've always been together, pretty amazing.

Here is the shelter photo, they tried to soften the hard look on her face with some baby clothes


----------



## missc89

Pia said:


> Thank you! She wasn't the most innocent looking puppy, more like a "Stay away from me or else!" in her face. She was the only one left behind from a litter of 6 I think.
> And she was in fact not the dog I went to meet.
> But when I picked her up, she glued herself to my shoulder, gave a deep sigh and just stayed this way, like "What took you so long, let's go home".
> Fast forward 5 months and and it feels like we've always been together, pretty amazing.
> 
> Here is the shelter photo, they tried to soften the hard look on her face with some baby clothes


You did that dog right! She's SO adorable!


----------



## LoMD13




----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Gwen is ALL about the snuggles


----------



## jade5280

d_ray said:


> View attachment 202274
> 
> 
> Jewel has been very demanding of attention lately.


Hehe she's so sassy



LoMD13 said:


>


OMG CUTEST PICTURE EVER!



Sibe said:


> Husband just sent me this pic of his parents' dogs. SO MUCH HAPPY.


Beautiful mountains!!!


----------



## d_ray

Hmmmm I think jazz may be my new bullet proof dog


----------



## Lazerdog

Great photos everyone! Here is Tam Tam chilling after a swim.


----------



## Rescued

Heheheh. So perfect.

(And no I didn't assemble the bookcase. Roommate sucks at ikea  )


----------



## Crantastic

I am laughing so hard at that bookcase.


----------



## Rescued

Crantastic said:


> I am laughing so hard at that bookcase.


right?!?! its weird because I'm AWFUL at spatial things, but really really good at putting cheap furniture together. roommate is not. She conceded and almost threw it out but then it just moved closer to the front door and now its been sitting there for a few weeks. When we had 3 service dogs in the fall we had it the other way and a food bin fit perfectly into each slot which was pretty nifty. I'm tempted to go back to that and just have an empty one in the middle.


----------



## BellaPup

LOL - "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?" 










L-O-V-E it!


----------



## d_ray

Jazz main doing what she does best.


----------



## luv mi pets

The bookcase! Yep sometimes sorry laughing too hard.


----------



## d_ray

https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155551948025006/


----------



## d_ray

Not sure if my link works but hope so


----------



## Prozax

It works! Look at her  She's fearless!!


----------



## missc89

Guys!! It happened!! My new breeders dog had her puppies!! And she has another dog with another litter to be born next week!

4 blue merle males
2 black tri males
3 black tri females

Here's the pic - sorry about the poor quality


----------



## d_ray

Prozax said:


> It works! Look at her  She's fearless!!


Yay I finally figured out how to post a vid. She is one fearless cookie lol.


----------



## jade5280

d_ray said:


> https://www.facebook.com/desi.roo.1/videos/10155551948025006/


Awesome!!!!


----------



## gingerkid




----------



## Abbylynn

I am now 17 Months old and a very proud boy of all my accomplishements up to date. Things are looking bright for my future as well. ~ Reese

IMG_20150508_150942661 by Abby Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## missc89

I never liked poodles or 'oodle' mixes, and I don't think I would ever get one, but I can fully admit when I see a good looking dog, and you, have one HANDSOME dog


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Gwen is such a goon...


----------



## Alla

Serious dog is serious.


----------



## Denisekay

And I thought I had weird sleeping positions. XD


----------



## d_ray

Balls aren't safe up there.


----------



## missc89

I saw a catahoula walking downtown this morning and it made me think of you and OMG that dog was so gorgeous...


----------



## gingerkid




----------



## Sibe

Girls watching a big thunderstorm last night. They love it.


----------



## pawsaddict

It's a beautiful day for a walk in the park! (Don't mind Nova's sock....she scraped her paw the other day.)


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Never mind. Issues posting from phone.


----------



## luv mi pets

My backyard.


Skeeter on one of our walks



My Paso Finos Luna and Hank


----------



## Sibe

There was a worm in Nali's fur. A WORM. It was so completely stuck in her fur I had no idea how to get it out without smearing it into a sticky glob of worm guts.









I used the corner of a paper towel to poke the end closest to her skin. Poke. Poke. Poke. It started wiggling out of her fur. Poke. Poke. Mostly out, so I pinched the out end with the paper towel and pulled it out. Threw it outside after Nali smelled it. She was grossed out too that such a thing was in her pretty fur.


----------



## Denisekay

Sibe said:


> There was a worm in Nali's fur. A WORM. It was so completely stuck in her fur I had no idea how to get it out without smearing it into a sticky glob of worm guts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the corner of a paper towel to poke the end closest to her skin. Poke. Poke. Poke. It started wiggling out of her fur. Poke. Poke. Mostly out, so I pinched the out end with the paper towel and pulled it out. Threw it outside after Nali smelled it. She was grossed out too that such a thing was in her pretty fur.


That's quite a large worm! O.O Good thing it's out of her pretty fur now though.


----------



## jade5280

gingerkid said:


>


Hehehe little trouble maker!



luv mi pets said:


>


Soooo pretty!


----------



## winniec777

It's been a while since I posted. A few pics of Poca being a pooker....

Mata Hairy











Morgan Le Fang











A girl and her stogie











Rolling in worms










On a diet. She's lost 7 lbs--good girl!


----------



## Sibe

Denali singing along to some jazz saxophone! Husband was practicing, and she started singing.
https://www.facebook.com/sarswimmer/videos/10102239887739003/


----------



## Pia

Sibe said:


> Denali singing along to some jazz saxophone! Husband was practicing, and she started singing.
> https://www.facebook.com/sarswimmer/videos/10102239887739003/


How funny, and what a beautiful dog!
Is this something she is always doing, or just this time?


----------



## Sibe

Thank you! Just sometimes. She was _really_ into it today.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

more growing up...


----------



## mudypony

PatriciafromCO said:


> more growing up...


What gorgeous dogs! And views!

Someday, I'll have a piece of property like that, so I can get another horse again and, of course, more dogs!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

mudypony said:


> What gorgeous dogs! And views!
> 
> Someday, I'll have a piece of property like that, so I can get another horse again and, of course, more dogs!


Thank you mudypony


----------



## luv mi pets

what nice pictures of the king and queen of your land. love the land, love the dogs. Sidenote= so much hay. I have had to mow my pasture 3 times already because the grass and weeds are growing up so fast the horses can not keep up. Looking at goats!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

luv mi pets said:


> what nice pictures of the king and queen of your land. love the land, love the dogs. Sidenote= so much hay. I have had to mow my pasture 3 times already because the grass and weeds are growing up so fast the horses can not keep up. Looking at goats!


 Thank you.... same here with all the rain the pastures are full, but I keep feeding the hay as usual so the pasture grass has a chance to grow to seed... huge difference in thickness and full coverage for my pastures and yard and the neighbors who still have the sparse buffalo grass for letting their animals eat it down before it reseeds and they also mow their yards down too...


----------



## Canyx

winniec777 said:


> It's been a while since I posted. A few pics of Poca being a pooker....
> 
> Mata Hairy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan Le Fang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl and her stogie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling in worms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a diet. She's lost 7 lbs--good girl!


POCA! Wow, really the same dog in your avatar?  
She still is so beautiful. Looks like she's happy!


----------



## Sibe

Brags!
I'm so proud of my Nali and Kaytu! My parents had 40+ people over today, my dad hosts an annual bbq (we moved in from San Diego a month ago, husband leaving Navy, staying with my parents until we find jobs and can get a house). The dogs spent the beginning of they party locked in our bedroom downstairs. No howling, whining, or trying to get out. Very relaxed. When I brought them out I had Kaytu on leash since the front door was being kept open. Nali was very overwhelmed at first by seeing so many people so I had her sit up on the couch next to me. After she had settled on the couch and was ready she got up on her own and started greeting everyone. I little hesitant with some people, but most people were able to pet her and she did really, really well. Never even thought about going out the front door. Kaytu was very relaxed, laid down when I was still, and stayed with me without complaint. She loved everyone and got lots of petting. Good, good girls!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Fresh out of the bath


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Sibe said:


> Brags!
> I'm so proud of my Nali and Kaytu! My parents had 40+ people over today, my dad hosts an annual bbq (we moved in from San Diego a month ago, husband leaving Navy, staying with my parents until we find jobs and can get a house). The dogs spent the beginning of they party locked in our bedroom downstairs. No howling, whining, or trying to get out. Very relaxed. When I brought them out I had Kaytu on leash since the front door was being kept open. Nali was very overwhelmed at first by seeing so many people so I had her sit up on the couch next to me. After she had settled on the couch and was ready she got up on her own and started greeting everyone. I little hesitant with some people, but most people were able to pet her and she did really, really well. Never even thought about going out the front door. Kaytu was very relaxed, laid down when I was still, and stayed with me without complaint. She loved everyone and got lots of petting. Good, good girls!


Thats awesome Sibe. !!!


----------



## momtolabs

Sibe said:


> Brags!
> I'm so proud of my Nali and Kaytu! My parents had 40+ people over today, my dad hosts an annual bbq (we moved in from San Diego a month ago, husband leaving Navy, staying with my parents until we find jobs and can get a house). The dogs spent the beginning of they party locked in our bedroom downstairs. No howling, whining, or trying to get out. Very relaxed. When I brought them out I had Kaytu on leash since the front door was being kept open. Nali was very overwhelmed at first by seeing so many people so I had her sit up on the couch next to me. After she had settled on the couch and was ready she got up on her own and started greeting everyone. I little hesitant with some people, but most people were able to pet her and she did really, really well. Never even thought about going out the front door. Kaytu was very relaxed, laid down when I was still, and stayed with me without complaint. She loved everyone and got lots of petting. Good, good girls!


That's awesome!! We have BBQs all the time and I love when my dogs are behaving.... We have only had one dog jump onto the table to get food but it was my aunts dog and luckily not mine....


----------



## momtolabs

Picking up this girl tomorrow.... She will be my grandmas dog my grandma just isn't able to make the drive tomorrow


----------



## PatriciafromCO

momtolabs said:


> Picking up this girl tomorrow.... She will be my grandmas dog my grandma just isn't able to make the drive tomorrow
> View attachment 204650


she pretty


----------



## Sibe

momtolabs said:


> Picking up this girl tomorrow.... She will be my grandmas dog my grandma just isn't able to make the drive tomorrow
> View attachment 204650


 Awww! Your grandma must be so excited.


----------



## Laurelin

<3










<33333


----------



## DGerry

Hank looks so peaceful! 

Just a couple shots of Chester, messing around with a new camera.










Going for a treat.










I don't...I don't even know. That's his face, I guess lol.


----------



## CptJack

Anyone want a new dog? I seem to have enough fur from Thud's HIPS to create one!


----------



## Shell

CptJack said:


> Anyone want a new dog? I seem to have enough fur from Thud's HIPS to create one!


You could spin that into yarn and knit or weave with it!

A friend and i toured this random historic weaving house this weekend and among the expected sheep and alpaca wool, someone had sent in their collection of fur from grooming their OES to be spun into yarn. It was surprisingly soft yarn.


----------



## CptJack

I have actually SERIOUSLY considered carding and spinning it. I may start collecting some in a grocery bag at some point. It's honestly got decent staple length, and I could always blend it to get enough for some mittens or a hat or something.


----------



## Shell

Do it! Think of the conversation piece potential for a hat made of Thud fur.


----------



## BellaPup

Yea - do it! 

I was thinking about this over the weekend while I was chasing fur balls around with the vacuum. You must have to maybe clean or disinfect the fur before spinning it? Or would you wash it after? I guess it would be the same method as wool? 

Wish I had thought of keeping Bella's fur sooner...not sure it would be long enough though.


----------



## CptJack

I think you'd just clean it like wool, but with less intensive cleaning methods. I mean... my dog doesn't have thorns and weeds and seeds and burrs and poop all in his fur, you know? Just carding it and washing the finished object would probably cover it. No way is he ever THAT dirty.


----------



## gingerkid

We've been collecting Snowball fur for nearly two years. There's a lady in BC that will wash and spin (and dye, if you want) chiengora from your dog and either send you the yarn or knit it into something for you. I have a friend who is a prolific knitter and has already offered to knit us a Snowball hat (or scarf or whatever), but there is a 3oz minimum to get the hair spun, and 3 oz is a lot!


----------



## CptJack

3 ounces is about 85 grams which isn't bad, but with super fluffy, super light, undercoat that's going to be a lot, yeah. Enough for a whole decent project, for sure. I'm thinking if I get impatient I'll just... blend with sheeps wool. Should make for yarn with more memory, maybe, for something like a hat or mittens. Don't know, but I have decided I like this plan.


----------



## Wet Beards

Went to visit our neighbors last night. They have two beautiful dogs. 


While visiting, the topic of puppies came up. They said their son, a couple of fields over, has puppies.
And would we like to see them. oh yeah. lol




Our neighbor lady said she is flying to the Netherlands next month to bring home a puppy. 
She promised to let me know when she's back.


----------



## CptJack

Kylie has, finally, decided that Molly isn't entirely a waste of air. (She's sleeping. Molly is watching television. Sounds like a marriage to me)


----------



## Miss Bugs

love my pack!


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Went to the dog park yesterday. Thought I'd share some pics of the random, awesome dogs there.



What I'm thinking is a Boykin Spaniel. Flippin' awesome little dog. Give me one!



Spaniel? Herding dog? Poor thing looked like they needed a good brushing. Older and sweet, not very active.



Body shot of same dog.



Male Molly look-a-like. I think Bordie/Bordo is the name. I love that collar. I have Vans with that exact same pattern haha.



The BC love is real.



The German Shepherd (1 yo), Baxton is my favorite. I love him so much. They were wrestling a while.



Can't have enough of this puppy, sorry guys.



Had lots of fun. Apparently Baxton went to some doggie event? Pet store grand opening? Got what was supposed to be an orange paw print on one side, red heart on the other.



Boykin keep away is the best keep away (lady in photo wasn't his owner).



Very cute. Made my day. Nice little kid, with a mom that was attentive but not like "OMG MY KID WAS KNOCKED OVER BY EBIL DOGS" ya know?

(Maybe more incoming?)


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Baxton. Baxton! He started running my way and I kept shooting. I seriously have a dog crush. I want a GSD one day like him. 






Beagle in pretty harness is pretty.





Maisy look-a-like?





Hey puppy.



Give me 50 rough collies plz.



Weim? Vizla? What can coming in that color?



Lovely GSDXHusky I'm assuming.

Spamming done haha.


----------



## Wet Beards

Early morning walk. (Mouse, Kara and Thistle)


----------



## BellaPup

I luvz dem random dog park pics :becky:



Wet Beards said:


> Early morning walk. (Mouse, Kara and Thistle)


I would give my left pinky toe to be able to live on land like yours! ...and have three beautiful big dogs, too  <<sigh>>


----------



## Wet Beards

Thank you BellaPup
It's something I'm thankful for and treasure everyday.


----------



## Laurelin

Ran into some people I see at lure coursing practice sometimes. Thought these shots turned out cool even if low quality. 



















Synchronized intense fetching haha.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Treats please.


----------



## sydneynicole

That's not how this works...that's not how any of this works.


----------



## Wet Beards

Hey...Are there any cats in here? I saw you guys go in ....


----------



## notgaga

I'm on mobile bc my computer is having real struggles, so this might not work. My apologies if it gets messed up.

I had to fix a dresser drawer, only to discover Laika was freaked out/intrigued by the drawer when it was on its own on the floor. 

So what did we do? Shaping. We learned to get into the drawer over a dinner training session. And I cracked the heck up over her attempt to lay down in it so I took a picture. 

My sad little snail. (No, she wasn't actually sad)


----------



## PollyLengi

He makes me smile so much


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Shell

Silly cuteness


----------



## jade5280

notgaga said:


> I'm on mobile bc my computer is having real struggles, so this might not work. My apologies if it gets messed up.
> 
> I had to fix a dresser drawer, only to discover Laika was freaked out/intrigued by the drawer when it was on its own on the floor.
> 
> So what did we do? Shaping. We learned to get into the drawer over a dinner training session. And I cracked the heck up over her attempt to lay down in it so I took a picture.
> 
> My sad little snail. (No, she wasn't actually sad)


Lol Awwwww so cute


----------



## Foxes&Hounds




----------



## DogTheGreat

Let's play spot what's wrong with this picture! (She came up to me like this)


----------



## Laurelin

lol


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Is it a bird? Is it a plane?
No, it's... DoberMan!


----------



## LoMD13

Got a solid trashbag full of hair off of Lucy today, commence shedding season!


----------



## CptJack

Wow, Lucy. She has some serious FLUFF going on!










Molly made a friend.


----------



## jade5280

Omg Molly! That's way too cute!


----------



## Eenypup

New collar and backpack. She fancy.


----------



## LoMD13

CptJack said:


> Wow, Lucy. She has some serious FLUFF going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly made a friend.


Lucy's completely naked too!! Her winter coat is seriously insane. 

Good girl Molly! She's growing up.


----------



## jade5280

*@Eenypup* love the backpack! How does Bennie like walking with it?

Dual coonhound curl. Cinnamon buns!


----------



## Eenypup

jade5280 said:


> *@Eenypup* love the backpack! How does Bennie like walking with it?


She doesn't seem to mind wearing it! I feel bad because it's hard to adjust the straps on her stomach because of her skins so she had some irritation from it last night. But I think once that's sorted it'll be great to use!


----------



## jade5280

Eenypup said:


> She doesn't seem to mind wearing it! I feel bad because it's hard to adjust the straps on her stomach because of her skins so she had some irritation from it last night. But I think once that's sorted it'll be great to use!


Maybe you could buy some fleece and velcro strips so you can wrap it around the straps


----------



## Wet Beards

Dual coonhound curl. Cinnamon buns!
Too funny. lol


Guardians of the garden.


----------



## TiffKRey

Here are my 6 cuties. Someone was rolling on the freshly cut grass!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I can't believe how big Nika has gotten. Honestly... It's unbelievable. 



CptJack said:


> Wow, Lucy. She has some serious FLUFF going on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly made a friend.


The cuteness. This is just awesome.


----------



## Slartibartfast

TiffKRey said:


> Here are my 6 cuties. Someone was rolling on the freshly cut grass!https://scontent
> 
> Great looking dogs. How do you get the green out?


----------



## Slartibartfast

Why did the quote turn out like that?


----------



## Sunak

TiffKRey said:


> Here are my 6 cuties. Someone was rolling on the freshly cut grass!


Wow, it's the smile team! So nice. They look like a toothpaste commercial! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shell

Eenypup said:


> She doesn't seem to mind wearing it! I feel bad because it's hard to adjust the straps on her stomach because of her skins so she had some irritation from it last night. But I think once that's sorted it'll be great to use!


Try getting some of those fleece or faux sheepskin seatbelt protectors, usually can be found at the dollar general type stores for $2-3. 

Like these:


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Slartibartfast said:


> Why did the quote turn out like that?


I think people have been having issues with quoting someone lately. I've seen numerous others posts with the same issue. Not sure why, honestly, but it just isnt you.


----------



## GHill762




----------



## jade5280

GHill762 said:


>


 Oh that face


----------



## GHill762

jade5280 said:


> Oh that face


the face of mischief. the face of a pup that likes to shred carpet and drywall in the "puppy proof" room :doh:


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Me and my buddies


----------



## TiffKRey

Slartibartfast said:


> TiffKRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my 6 cuties. Someone was rolling on the freshly cut grass!https://scontent
> 
> Great looking dogs. How do you get the green out?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks.... The grass stains washed out with a good bath :)
Click to expand...


----------



## TiffKRey

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Me and my buddies


Glad I am not the only one with a large group


----------



## jade5280

This is Ryker while I eat dinner. Good thing I don't have dinner parties often.


----------



## GHill762

jade5280 said:


> This is Ryker while I eat dinner. Good thing I don't have dinner parties often.


adorable dog!


----------



## missc89

Taken just a week or so ago


----------



## Laurelin

Woof


----------



## Foxes&Hounds




----------



## DogTheGreat

missc89 said:


> Taken just a week or so ago


SOOOO FLUFFY. I never got a fluffy stage with my Aussie because she has a working dog coat. At least she was still adorable nonetheless haha.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## jade5280

CptJack said:


>


Awesome group picture!!!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's

It's been ages since I've been here. For a several months I had a problem with my ID and couldn't log in - don't know what the problem was. Just got it fixed a couple days ago.
Anyway, it is so nice to see so many beautiful pictures! I see some I've watched over the years growing older but still look absolutely fantastic (Mia)!
I love seeing Thud a complete grown-up now (in body - maybe still a silly puppy in the mind. lol). Foxes&Hounds, you have a lovely pack!
I hope to get some pics up soon of my Wild Bunch.


----------



## dagwall

CptJack said:


>


Ha, Bug and Kylie don't seem thrilled to be posing on that tracker.


----------



## kaylamobrien

Noah 3 in November. Minpin/Aussie/English springer spaniel mix









Bailey 3 in December. Blue heeler/pit









Roxie 4 in September. pit. 









Rosie 1 year old and my sisters Christmas present last year. Beaglier (beagle/cavalier king Charles)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PollyLengi

So many cute pictures


----------



## DogTheGreat

Not a picture, but I got a kick out of this. When we were coming down into the kitchen in the morning, she had made it through the doorway before me and I could see as she turned the corner that she was charging at something while barking. I was confused and thought maybe we had unexpected company. Get to the kitchen to find her staring down and growling at a bag of corn laying on the floor that is, of course, never there because who leaves corn on the floor (still questioning that). She'd walk away and then decide she wasn't done with it and would go back to barking/growling. Short clip of it, but yeah.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Posting lots of pics of my Wild Bunch!

Ambrosius:


Brutus:


Galahad:


Persephone:


Two of my three seniors, Bohrah, aka The Mama & Helios:


Gwendolyn aka Pretty Princess Sunshine:


Merlin, one of my three seniors, aka The Big Black Dude:


My boys:


The Wild Bunch:


----------



## CptJack

Good to see you and your crew again! They're all great looking, happy dogs but my god:










I KNOW the coloring and ears are different and he's not a mix like Thud, but HOLY CRAP. There's something about that face.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

CptJack said:


> Good to see you and your crew again! They're all great looking, happy dogs but my god:
> 
> 
> I KNOW the coloring and ears are different and he's not a mix like Thud, but HOLY CRAP. There's something about that face.


I used to always tell you that I had a very special place in my heart for Thud because he reminded me so much of Galahad. BTW, Gali is a mix! His mother was a GSD mix we had at the rescue - she came in pregnant. Who knows what the father is. Of the litter a few had coloring like Thud, a couple looked German Shepherdish but had white blazes. Galahad was the one who looked most like a GSD but his coat definitely isn't a GSD coat. It's softer and he doesn't shed like a GSD.

Anyway, I was glad to see recent pics of your gang too. Gorgeous!!!! How much does Thud weigh now? Just trying to get a fix on his size.


----------



## CptJack

Oh well, he certainly looks shepherdy to me, but you're right he's pretty broad/heavy and his coat's longer. I feel like if I stuck Thud's ears up they'd be really really close. Looks like Galahad has more coat, but not by much (depending on time of year for Thud - he DOES shed like a GSD) but man. Those faces. Those *Faces*.

ANYWAY, Thud still weighs around the 100-110lb mark but he's only somewhere around 26" tall. He's just got a ton of bone and a huge freaking head. He's not all that much bigger size wise than a big lab or GSD.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Galahad is around 90-100lbs. As for height - never measured him. Guess I should do that someday, huh? lol I can say his body is a bit longer than he is tall.
I think I once said Thud looked like Galahad's brother from a different mother. If I remember right - they both were similar in personality too. 
Don't know how Thud is now but Galahad is still my favorite pain in the butt wild child. He hasn't changed a bit since a pup except to be more confident in himself = a cockier pain in the butt. 

I'm mostly on FB anymore and sometimes visit the private group there from this forum. Are you on there at all?


----------



## CptJack

reynosa_k9's said:


> Galahad is around 90-100lbs. As for height - never measured him. Guess I should do that someday, huh? lol I can say his body is a bit longer than he is tall.
> I think I once said Thud looked like Galahad's brother from a different mother. If I remember right - they both were similar in personality too.
> Don't know how Thud is now but Galahad is still my favorite pain in the butt wild child. He hasn't changed a bit since a pup except to be more confident in himself = a cockier pain in the butt.
> 
> I'm mostly on FB anymore and sometimes visit the private group there from this forum. Are you on there at all?


I am there, and will give you my username there in A PM. 

And yeah. Pain in the butt wild child. He's gotten steadier and more level headed as he approaches 3, but yeah. Wild is the word.


----------



## luv mi pets

The singing trio

serenading with the coyotes

listening to the coyotes


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

I shamelessly plied her with cheetos for some cute pictures...Not the best treat choice I know...but....

Cheeto crumbs


----------



## mudypony

Luv mi pets, I love the howling pictures!!


----------



## luv mi pets

mudypony said:


> Luv mi pets, I love the howling pictures!!


Thank You Love to hear them howl. Some can sing while others croak out a tune.


----------



## luv mi pets

just a little play time



Hey Bear!



Just a little stroll with my friend


----------



## luv mi pets

Mowgli wants to be sole King of the Hill


Mowgli chases Cheyenne off the hill



Mowgli WON!


----------



## GrinningDog

GypsyEMilo12 by Kirsten, on Flickr


GypsyEMilo8 by Kirsten, on Flickr


GypsyEMilo9 by Kirsten, on Flickr


GypsyEMilo21 by Kirsten, on Flickr


GypsyEMilo27 by Kirsten, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

GoGoGypsy said:


> GypsyEMilo27 by Kirsten, on Flickr


Hehe love this one!

*@luv mi pets* I can't get over how beautiful cheyenne is!


----------



## Sunak

Bellingham ("Benny") looks like DQ ice cream.

(He's the guy who arrived with little fur due to severe mange.)


----------



## luv mi pets

Sunak said:


> Bellingham ("Benny") looks like DQ ice cream.
> 
> (He's the guy who arrived with little fur due to severe mange.)



Benny is looking good these days. Great job Suank!


----------



## Sunak

Thanks, LMP! I recently found a forested area we can walk to, so we go there (on leash) almost every day for the afternoon/evening walk. I take the two girls together first, Boise and Sunny, and then Benny and I go one more time. They all love the forest, and me too. Forests are great therapy. :- )


----------



## luv mi pets




----------



## Sunak

I love mountain goats... oh wait.


----------



## jade5280

Baby bear


----------



## lil_fuzzy

jade5280 said:


> Baby bear


Awww too cute


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Hubby cut down a tree in our yard on the weekend, so I thought it would be cute to pose the dogs. I also had Lulu the moodle staying for boarding and training, so she got to be in the photo too  My two dogs were super easy to pose, they just stood there waiting for their treat. Lulu was all over the place 




















Beanie managed to sneak into the photo too...


----------



## TGKvr

Gigi is looking more "dog" and less "puppy" now! (the one is a little overexposed) She's just the sweetest girl.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Love the howling pics!



luv mi pets said:


> The singing trio
> 
> serenading with the coyotes
> 
> listening to the coyotes


----------



## jade5280

Taking candy from a baby...literally. Ryker took Panzer's baby bone even though I bought him the exact same bone in a size larger

This is his "but I'm not doing anything wrong face"


----------



## jade5280

lil_fuzzy said:


>


Awe, great group shot!



TGKvr said:


>


 She has the sweetest face! Those pouty lips


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Too many cute dogs here!!! Love it!


----------



## mudypony

jade5280 said:


> Taking candy from a baby...literally. Ryker took Panzer's baby bone even though I bought him the exact same bone in a size larger
> 
> This is his "but I'm not doing anything wrong face"


Oh my.. that face is enough to kill me... seriously

Hounds have the best facial expressions!


----------



## avia1123

Just sharing  her name is Princess


----------



## Wet Beards

A "Thistle" in the potato field.


----------



## KodiBarracuda

Wet Beards said:


> A "Thistle" in the potato field.


I'm pretty sure I hate you because your dogs are so amazing! I'm so in love with Thistle.


----------



## Wet Beards

KodiBarracuda said:


> I'm pretty sure I hate you because your dogs are so amazing! I'm so in love with Thistle.


LOL Thank you LOL


----------



## BellaPup

Bella made a new friend at Daycare


----------



## jade5280

BellaPup said:


> Bella made a new friend at Daycare


Aww cuties!


----------



## CptJack

From tonight's show 'n go. The only picture that worked at ALL, but it was a good night. 

And I hurt.


----------



## DogtorWho15

serenading with the coyotes


What breed of dog is this?? He looks like a wolf! Very pretty!


----------



## luv mi pets

DogtorWho15 said:


> What breed of dog is this?? He looks like a wolf! Very pretty!


Her dad was an Alaskan Malamute. Mother was shepherd/husky Just got lucky with how she turned out, No wolf. I know a lot of people would claim she is a wolf but she lives with miniature horses, small Chihuahuas and an e-fence keeps her in. She comes when called, does a super fast down, shakes all on command. Plus I can take anything out of her mouth. She does a drop it command no matter what it is. Her toenails are white, her ears are to big and not super hairy. But thanks for the compliment


----------



## DogtorWho15

luv mi pets said:


> Her dad was an Alaskan Malamute. Mother was shepherd/husky Just got lucky with how she turned out, No wolf. I know a lot of people would claim she is a wolf but she lives with miniature horses, small Chihuahuas and an e-fence keeps her in. She comes when called, does a super fast down, shakes all on command. Plus I can take anything out of her mouth. She does a drop it command no matter what it is. Her toenails are white, her ears are to big and not super hairy. But thanks for the compliment



Haha! Well sounds like you have done very well with her


----------



## ireth0

Happy girl after a playdate at the park. <3


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Turn Netflix off and hand over the biscuits...


----------



## asuna

Thor at the ocean. hahah look at that tongue


----------



## FaithFurMom09

Mom says this thing is good, i guess so....


----------



## Sighty

Well, at least her teeth are nice or something.


----------



## mudypony

Sighty said:


> Well, at least her teeth are nice or something.


Those are hilarious!


----------



## TGKvr

So cute! I love goofy dogs!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Mr Hiccup


----------



## Laurelin

Cute


----------



## Ilovedogs56

Laurelin said:


> Cute


Did you ever find out what breed(s) Hank is?


----------



## Gumiho




----------



## DogtorWho15




----------



## DogtorWho15




----------



## DogtorWho15




----------



## Wet Beards

ZZzzzzzz.......


----------



## Jen2010

Kane often knocks the toy basket over and chews on it but this is the first time I've seen him try to wear it! Lol!


----------



## Sibe

I think Denali is turning into a pit bull! Do you think she identifies as a pit bull? Should I be accepting of her change, or should I send her to counseling? I don't know what to do, I don't want her to become vicious! 









P.S. Listen to the horrific noises she makes when she's super excited! Lure coursing is her favorite thing ever. https://youtu.be/AJyn9p-jyII

And here is her full run, got her first qualifying ribbon on her AKC CAT (coursing ability test) https://youtu.be/14j5ZK9NzNc


----------



## luv mi pets

Sibe said:


> I think Denali is turning into a pit bull! Do you think she identifies as a pit bull? Should I be accepting of her change, or should I send her to counseling? I don't know what to do, I don't want her to become vicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Listen to the horrific noises she makes when she's super excited! Lure coursing is her favorite thing ever. https://youtu.be/AJyn9p-jyII
> 
> And here is her full run, got her first qualifying ribbon on her AKC CAT (coursing ability test) https://youtu.be/14j5ZK9NzNc


I do not know about pit bull but maybe wolf mix and her prey drive is over the top! Hide the children and Bobb from the wolf! great job on Q for her AKC CAT.


----------



## Wet Beards

Many, many items have suffered similar fate....


----------



## DogTheGreat

Wish I had a better camera on me. The light was hitting her so nicely.


----------



## Jen2010

I tried posting this before but the picture didn't show up so here it is again:


Kane likes to knock over the toy basket and chew on it but I've never seen him try to wear it before!


----------



## Hiraeth

Wow, he looks SO much bigger here than he does in your signature photo! I didn't realize how large he is!


----------



## Jen2010

> Wow, he looks SO much bigger here than he does in your signature photo! I didn't realize how large he is!


 Yeah the signature photo is from early spring so he's a lot bigger now. He just turned a year old. When he was neutered in June he weighed about 60 pounds. I should update the photo, but I like that one


----------



## DogTheGreat

How does he compare in size to Pepper?


----------



## Nbnicholas

Our little guy the second day we had him!


----------



## Nbnicholas

His first bath...giving us the stance of betrayal...


----------



## Nbnicholas

His favorite seat


----------



## Jen2010

> How does he compare in size to Pepper?


 They're almost the same size! Kane is not as long as Pepper, but is the same height. He seems more solid too. I'm curious to see his current weight the next time he's at the vet.


----------



## Hiraeth

Jen2010 said:


> They're almost the same size! Kane is not as long as Pepper, but is the same height. He seems more solid too. I'm curious to see his current weight the next time he's at the vet.


This isn't the photo that was used to draw your avatar, is it? Because if not, it kind of cracks me up that their facial expressions always seem to be that way


----------



## Jen2010

> This isn't the photo that was used to draw your avatar, is it? Because if not, it kind of cracks me up that their facial expressions always seem to be that way


 It's not the one that was used for the drawing actually! Lol! I call that Kane's photo face. It's always the same in pictures. He always looks so grumpy but he's actually a happy dog I swear!


----------



## BellaPup

Nbnicholas said:


> Our little guy the second day we had him!


Awww...so tiny!!! Very adorable


----------



## Jen2010

Just testing my new signature


----------



## jade5280

Jen2010 said:


> Just testing my new signature


Love it! They are too cute.


----------



## CptJack

The freaking nuts.


----------



## Hector4

dremeled vs normal nails


----------



## dogsule

CptJack said:


> The freaking nuts.


Love this!!


----------



## dogsule

Belle stole my water bottle this morning....
IMG_6869a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Sibe

Shadow nub


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Smile, Rory!


----------



## Wet Beards

Hi 

Thistle


Mouse


----------



## TGKvr

Ahhhhh I'm such a sucker for a wiry, bearded face! So cute!


----------



## Wet Beards

TGKvr said:


> Ahhhhh I'm such a sucker for a wiry, bearded face! So cute!


Me too.  Thanks TGKvr


----------



## WTFCas

Salem!


----------



## dagwall

So I found this the other day and had no clue I even had it. Makes me smile. Jubel's cage card back at the shelter.


----------



## Chasepuppy

My almost 6 and half month old German Shepherd Chase posing for the camera


----------



## Jen2010

> So I found this the other day and had no clue I even had it. Makes me smile. Jubel's cage card back at the shelter.


 That;s awesome!


----------



## ireth0

I'm dying. Luna made friends with my bf's friend's foster puppy.


----------



## WTFCas

Salem takes her job of not letting the couch fly away very seriously.


----------



## Tesla

Tonto on his morning walk.




























All cleaned up for a show.


----------



## Sibe

dagwall said:


> So I found this the other day and had no clue I even had it. Makes me smile. Jubel's cage card back at the shelter.


 This is amazing <3


----------



## Foxes&Hounds




----------



## Jen2010

"Why yes, I was licking out an empty yogurt container. How did you know?"








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hector4

Jen2010 said:


> "Why yes, I was licking out an empty yogurt container. How did you know?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That's funny!


----------



## Chasepuppy

Chase my 6 and half month old German Shepherd


----------



## Chasepuppy

Chase, my 6 and half month old German Shepherd


----------



## Annageckos

Nevada, the very scary GSD


Brian and Shorty, best buds


----------



## Chasepuppy

Annageckos said:


> Nevada, the very scary GSD
> 
> 
> Brian and Shorty, best buds


Nevada looks cute to me Chase does that too here is Chase being a goofball


----------



## parapluie

This is definitely my favorite thread so far. I LOVE seeing all of your dogs! Keep them coming!


----------



## WTFCas

Foxes&Hounds said:


>


I love the expressions you and Gwen have in this picture. I've always wanted to try something like that with my dog but she would probably freak out, pull back and accidentally get run over by me /:


----------



## Sibe

WTFCas said:


> I love the expressions you and Gwen have in this picture. I've always wanted to try something like that with my dog but she would probably freak out, pull back and accidentally get run over by me /:


 Which is why you teach them  You set them up to succeed!


----------



## jade5280

Unicorn princess


----------



## parapluie

jade5280 said:


> Unicorn princess


Simply smashing in that collar!


----------



## DogtorWho15

"Mommy please let me in, I dont wanna pee in the cold"









"Mommy? Is that you? Come closer so I can grab you."


----------



## mudypony

First big snow this winter. Somebody was a little excited.


----------



## TGKvr

^^ Cutest sweater ever.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Lancer does not tug. Lancer snap snaps. 





































The most unattractive face ever.


----------



## Wet Beards

Lol lol


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Jen2010

"We're being good, we promise!"








[/URL][/IMG]




"Mom's gone, gimme that!"








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TGKvr

I just love Kane... he is SO handsome! His coat always looks so glossy and soft and that face! He's one of my favorites on here.


----------



## Jen2010

> I just love Kane... he is SO handsome! His coat always looks so glossy and soft and that face! He's one of my favorites on here.


 Thank you! That's so nice


----------



## Annageckos

That was a couple of years ago, took the dogs to the beach. They loved it. I'm looking forward to taking Freyja to the beach, she's never been there.


----------



## Jen2010

Lol! That's a great action shot!


----------



## WTFCas

We had the dog park to ourselves!


----------



## Annageckos

Jen2010 said:


> Lol! That's a great action shot!


 Thanks, that shot cracks me up every time I see it. I still can't figure out what Vegas is doing.


----------



## Sibe

My sweet Babushka. She'll leave it on sometimes, but tonight took it off within a couple minutes. It's 20* and she's happily laying outside, can ask to come in whenever she wants.


----------



## Bugs Bunny

I love pet picture threads! 

This is my boy who loves to steal my spot when it's cold.










And here are my girls being insane.


----------



## dogsule

Belle's moose impression.....

IMG_5030a8fc by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## parapluie

dogsule said:


> Belle's moose impression.....


Awesome antlers!


----------



## Flaming

dogsule said:


> Belle's moose impression.....
> 
> IMG_5030a8fc by rzyg, on Flickr


Looks spot on! 
lol


----------



## Sibe

Christmas bear thing: 3 bricks tall.
Bobb: 4 bricks tall.


----------



## Sibe

I posted way too many pics in my photo thread as usual, but I love this one.


----------



## Bugs Bunny

Sibe said:


> I posted way too many pics in my photo thread as usual, but I love this one.


 Gorgeous! 
You can practically see the muscles rippling. :3


----------



## Shell

Just like many kids, they love to visit Santa. To the point of wild excitement and crazy wiggling like 1 year old pups rather than the ~4/5 and ~8/9 years they are. Its our annual tradition as the money goes to the humane society from where I adopted Chester.


----------



## mudypony

Love the santa picture! Too cute!


----------



## DogtorWho15

It started out as her giving me the puppy face in hopes I would let her out....but she is just so tired she couldnt sit there for more than 30 seconds without crashing in this position. I died laughing as she has never done something like this before and woke her up LOL XD


----------



## ireth0

Our Santa picture for this year


----------



## DogtorWho15

Loving all the santa pics! Those are so cute


----------



## workerant

Maeby and my friend's Shiloh Shepherd (named Legend) shared the back seat of my car on the way home from a dog fair. Maeby was pretty tuckered out and Legend makes for good furniture.


----------



## dagwall

These adorable faces


----------



## DogtorWho15

Its Christmas time! Which means the dogs have to be put in whatever position we want with all sorts of strange froo froos on their necks or with them XD Heres Nova being very mad that she had to stand in front of the Xmas tree and wasnt able to play with any of the stuffed bears under it.


----------



## Appaloosa

Three goofballs


----------



## Wet Beards

Thistle in the trees.
Reminded me of an Ansel Adams picture.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

L for Lancer


----------



## LoveMyFosters

Myself, Momma Belle, and her 12 bundles of joy would like to wish you a very Merry Christmas and a PAWsome New Year!


----------



## GrinningDog

A couple holiday photos of my pretty pooch. 


Christmas 2015 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Christmas 2015 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## SirviRavenWind

ROFL till the new year!!


----------



## Jen2010

Snow day!


----------



## sydneynicole

Abigail is teaching Oliver everything she knows about being a cute little dog.


----------



## DogtorWho15

Went rock climbing today! 









And we found a creek


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Prozax

Dog enjoys a good toweling


----------



## Crantastic

How about a random video? This is Casper enjoying the old marble drop toy I used to play with as a kid. I ran it a few times and he quickly learned where he had the best shot of grabbing the marble.






He's smart enough to nudge the thing with his nose when the marble gets stuck, too:


----------



## Sabina88

Sawyer and Maye


----------



## Sabina88




----------



## Sabina88

Sawyer and Maye


----------



## PatriciafromCO

lol Crantastic one of mine would stop it and eat it "sigh"

Hadn't realized what Arka looked like to other people on the other side of the fence.. lol...


----------



## Kate M

Charlie biting her leg and foot. I think it's when in between her pads itch on one particular foot and she bites the whole thing to get at it.


----------



## Shell

Eva's been watching the snowfall out my window with just the most worried expression and little soft whines as the streets and drives slowly disappear. My cousin added some commentary to the pic on fb.....


----------



## parapluie

Shell - awww haha. This is great.


----------



## sydneynicole

First baby canine to fall out - finally! Been debating having them pulled, as he's about 8 months old now, but glad I've been waiting. Hopefully the rest will follow suit..and hopefully the chewing will end when they do. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Whip

My permapuppy. <3


----------



## mudypony

Suburban backpacking with the pup today. Had to take some pictures because I cannot believe it was this nice out in January in Michigan.




























Duke clearly enjoyed the warm weather haha


----------



## CrystalGSD

Hero is growing like a weed (10 weeks vs 18 weeks)









This picture makes him look massive lol he's really not that big. He is bigger than Crystal now, though, height-wise.


----------



## mudypony

Wow, Hero's gotten big!! He's so cute!


----------



## Sibe

I laid in the snow with Kaytu today.









It was like 60* today. We're supposed to get ~5-7" of snow tomorrow, and another ~5-7" on Monday.









She chooses snow.


----------



## CrystalGSD

mudypony said:


> Wow, Hero's gotten big!! He's so cute!


Thank you! And yeah, he's growing so fast! I swear sometimes I wake up and it looks like he had a growth spurt overnight.


----------



## Prozax

No more belly daily wash :clap2:


----------



## jade5280

Prozax said:


> No more belly daily wash :clap2:
> View attachment 221425


 Please post more pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prozax

I'm trying to convince my bf to take pretty pictures of her. So hopefully soon I'll make a thread for her.
Btw, love you signature picture Ryker looks tall!


----------



## DogtorWho15

Lol this pic needs a meme XD


----------



## Wet Beards

Derp


----------



## Dogsignalfire

I think I only take pics when my dogs are sitting/chilling... So... bad play pics.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Pretending to be a calm and noble gentleman who has gone through much in life.


----------



## Jen2010

Wet Beards - that photo is awesome. It looks like they just did something evil and are laughing about it :-D


----------



## Wet Beards

Jen2010 said:


> Wet Beards - that photo is awesome. It looks like they just did something evil and are laughing about it :-D


Thanks, they probably did. lol


----------



## Circe

I'm new here :wave:, so here's an introductory photo of Beatrix!


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Dogsignalfire

sad Lancer

because ball in the water


----------



## Sibe

Paper towel roll for scale.


----------



## Prozax

She is such a girly dog.


----------



## Wet Beards

A very sweet girly dog. 
What is her name?


----------



## Prozax

Wet Beards said:


> A very sweet girly dog.
> What is her name?


She really is!
Her name is Eli, but I'm not sure how to spell it in English in order to get the same pronunciation. Kinda like Ally, but with a short E instead of A.


----------



## CrystalGSD

Crystal's like "hero r u ok u seem a bit derpy"


----------



## CptJack




----------



## parapluie

CptJack - Stop it. This picture is adorable.


----------



## CptJack

parapluie said:


> CptJack - Stop it. This picture is adorable.


I maybe kind of adore that picture a lot


----------



## CrystalGSD

@cptjack, Molly and Kylie are adorable!

Hero + an adorable pack of baby GSDs


----------



## gingerkid

Derp
156 by Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

gingerkid said:


> Derp
> 156 by Ginger, on Flickr


Oh dear god. This is just the best.


----------



## gingerkid

I wish I was better at catching her derps on film. She doesn't do it as often now, but when she derps, she derps HARD.


----------



## bluedog6

My dog when he is happy lol


----------



## zack

Just had to show off my new puppy Zac. He is a long haired german shepherd boy. He is a bundle of joy and trouble but he is so cute with it. He is just 11 weeks old.


----------



## Kathyy

Ginger smiling at the vet's office yesterday. She is a svelte 13.3 pounds now! She was 19.5 pounds when she came home in July 2013.


----------



## scorpio948

Don't let him fool you. He really WAS enjoying himself lol


----------



## mudypony

scorpio948 said:


> Don't let him fool you. He really WAS enjoying himself lol


Awww. He's so handsome!


----------



## dagwall

scorpio948 said:


> Don't let him fool you. He really WAS enjoying himself lol


Oh my heart! He's adorable.


----------



## Sibe

Prozax said:


> She really is!
> Her name is Eli, but I'm not sure how to spell it in English in order to get the same pronunciation. Kinda like Ally, but with a short E instead of A.


 Probably "Ellie" for an English spelling? Like Ellie Goulding


----------



## gingerkid

Kathyy said:


> Ginger smiling at the vet's office yesterday. She is a svelte 13.3 pounds now! She was 19.5 pounds when she came home in July 2013.


Ginger is SO cute!


----------



## Jen2010

This is how Kane curls up to sleep sometimes. He's not even on his side at all. Does anyone else's dog do this?


----------



## scorpio948

Jen2010 said:


> This is how Kane curls up to sleep sometimes. He's not even on his side at all. Does anyone else's dog do this?
> 
> View attachment 222386
> View attachment 222394


This is how Twix sleeps sometimes


----------



## Jen2010

> This is how Twix sleeps sometimes


 Lol! That looks comfortable ;-)


----------



## sydneynicole

Dog or mutant dust bunny?


----------



## KayaScout

Hello, little psycho


----------



## acaudil3

Lokis sleeping buddy


----------



## parapluie

Jen2010 said:


> This is how Kane curls up to sleep sometimes. He's not even on his side at all. Does anyone else's dog do this?
> 
> View attachment 222386
> View attachment 222394


That's funny! And.. his coat is AMAZING! So, so gorgeous.


----------



## Prozax

Sibe said:


> Probably "Ellie" for an English spelling? Like Ellie Goulding


Yup, that sounds right. Less L but overall I guess Ellie has the same sound


----------



## Jen2010

> That's funny! And.. his coat is AMAZING! So, so gorgeous.


 Thanks! He's actually a bit dirty since he was at daycare that day. He's shinier after a bath


----------



## Amber N Marchetti

KayaScout said:


> View attachment 222498
> 
> Hello, little psycho


LOL. Our dog gives that "side eye" look when he's too lazy to lift his head.


----------



## Wet Beards

Snow Beard


----------



## CrystalGSD




----------



## Kate M

[/URL][/IMG]
New harness


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Beach selfies with Rory and Frodo


----------



## gingerkid




----------



## Prozax

Oh bone, how I love you!







But the desire to munch is too strong


----------



## TGKvr

Dang! That is a huge bone! Or a really small dog! LOL


----------



## CptJack




----------



## sydneynicole

Poor girl with her cauliflower ears will always have my heart.


----------



## Jen2010

Pepper and I went to a tulip festival yesterday


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Gwengwengwengwen


----------



## Foxes&Hounds




----------



## Gumiho




----------



## Hector4

Amongst the rubble.


----------



## Hector4

Gumiho said:


>


Nice to see such a fit dog. I love white dogs. It would be too much work for me.


----------



## Gumiho

Hector4 said:


> Nice to see such a fit dog. I love white dogs. It would be too much work for me.


Thank you, but I'll admit he does most of the work of staying fit himself. Heutgae (leggy/slender) body type Jindo aren't hard to keep fit, just hard to keep weight on. 
I don't know what the heck I was thinking getting a white dog, most of my wardrobe is black or gray and he sheds enough I could make new dog each week. XD


----------



## Wet Beards

Mouse at the creek.


----------



## sydneynicole

Wet Beards said:


> Mouse at the creek.


Lovely. I love how you can turn the image upside down and it still looks just as nice lol.


----------



## Wet Beards

Thank you sydneyniclole


----------



## Prozax

Rainy gloomy day! But the dogs don't care:


----------



## DogtorWho15

Foxes&Hounds said:


>


May I ask what breed she is?? She reminds me SO much of my girl


----------



## Wet Beards

Perfecting derpness.


----------



## Shell

No one ever seems to try to sell me anything, convert me to another religion or canvas my political views. I can't figure out why


----------



## sydneynicole

Oliver's first spring!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

I don't really know haha!
Some combo of whippet/collie/greyhound/something else


----------



## Why We Wag

My beautiful girl, Cayenne!


----------



## CptJack

Tail much?


----------



## GrinningDog

Photodump! But not enough to warrant a separate thread. 

Love this dog.


GypsYSushiHappy3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Gypsybalcony by grinningd0g, on Flickr


balconymisc 040 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


2016-04-16_07-48-02 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


GypsyCrossPaws by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## MysticRealm

My mom's poor old dog Bear (16 yrs old) has to put up with a lot when I take him to work with my poodle, Stryder. Stryder just can't get close enough for his own liking!


----------



## TGKvr

My sweet girl waiting for the next toy toss into the pool. I can't even stand how cute her face is.


----------



## DogtorWho15

Foxes&Hounds said:


> I don't really know haha!
> Some combo of whippet/collie/greyhound/something else


Oh lol! I was gonna ask where you got her but then I saw you're in the UK so our dogs can't be related haha. 
She's a lot more whippety then mine too though. But she is beautiful!!


----------



## Ennue

Let's see if this works. Our rescue pretending to be a model


----------



## Wet Beards

What???...It's not like there are going to be a million pieces
all over the yard.......


----------



## Prozax

Wet Beards said:


> What???...It's not like there are going to be a million pieces
> all over the yard.......


Is that Sage? She has grown so much!! You should post more pictures of her, she's a darling.


----------



## Louvelle

This is Louvelle, she reminds me of a coyote sometimes : )


----------



## Wet Beards

Prozax said:


> Is that Sage? She has grown so much!! You should post more pictures of her, she's a darling.


Thanks Prozax 
Yes, that's Sage. She's 4 1/2 months and growing like crazy.


----------



## crysania

Here's my boy, Ben. Just a random picture I took when he was being adorable.


----------



## shaggymutt

[/url


----------



## gingerkid

Waiting to take our CGN Test... Snowball shunned the dry umbrella and warm blanket to lay on wet grass in the drizzle.


----------



## Urchinia

I love this thread!

Here's Rufus spying some crusts!









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysania

Getting pictures of Ben leaping for his toy is my new favorite thing.


----------



## glendadogs

Looks like he is dancing!


----------



## Fraido

Poor girl had to get her vaccines on Saturday.. ?


----------



## Wet Beards

This is Marco hanging out on a window sill of an out building. 
Ever watchful for lunch on the run. lol


----------



## Jen2010

We went camping this weekend. The dogs had their own cot


----------



## PuppiesAlways

This is "Paco", my love     

Is a baby haha


----------



## crysania

glendadogs said:


> Looks like he is dancing!


Doesn't it? He cracks me up!


----------



## CptJack

Molly: This is mine!
Kylie: I will kill you in your sleep.


----------



## Shell




----------



## scorpio948

Running faces are hilarious


----------



## Prozax

CptJack said:


> Molly: This is mine!
> Kylie: I will kill you in your sleep.


The pic is hilarious! Also, I have a new found appreciation for your pictures where your dogs and sitting/standing on high narrow things while I'm teaching mine to do the same  Kudos to you for managing to take these kinds of pictures and often times with multiple dogs!


----------



## Ash&Bailey

I know I'm biased, but he's pretty cute.


----------



## Wil_Couch_

Mya will try to sleep anywhere.


----------



## crysania

Ben likes to leap. For no reason. I think he's not getting where he wants to be fast enough and so he tries to fly instead of run.


----------



## Wet Beards

There's usually one in every family.


----------



## 2 with fur 3 without

Got another pic of our soon to be home girl Sophie from the breeder. Can't wait for the end of Oct to get here


----------



## gingerkid

Not a dog and not a picture but here's a thing.


----------



## Wil_Couch_

Derp


----------



## jameswebb

Just too cute to pass up :whoo:


----------



## Prozax

3 months ago she never would have slept like this. Now, she's my buddy for a lazy morning


----------



## MosinMom91

Just some randoms of my pack!

Group Naptime (Bubba the cat refuses to bunk with the hounds)







Catahoula Naptime Train







Mosin becomes a sad Ewok after bathtime







Mosin stealing a bed that is slightly too small for him and enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## Fraido

MosinMom91 said:


> Just some randoms of my pack!
> 
> Group Naptime (Bubba the cat refuses to bunk with the hounds)
> View attachment 230338
> 
> Catahoula Naptime Train
> View attachment 230346
> 
> Mosin becomes a sad Ewok after bathtime
> View attachment 230354
> 
> Mosin stealing a bed that is slightly too small for him and enjoying every minute of it!
> View attachment 230362


Oh my God, Mosin is so sweet. ?


----------



## MosinMom91

Thank you!

He's a handful, for sure, but I love him anyway.


----------



## Wil_Couch_




----------



## BeeKay

Wil_Couch_ said:


>


Gah! This is adorable


----------



## crysania

Ben catching treats.


----------



## gingerkid




----------



## Jen2010

Lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## gingerkid

These dogs. <3 for real.


----------



## Wil_Couch_

Diving (more like a bellyflop!) into the last few nice days of the year!


----------



## Wet Beards

Mouse, totally buzzed, coming home from the Vet's after
having quills removed.


----------



## TGKvr

I don't post many pictures of my girl here, but here's my baby at the beach last weekend. My first time at the beach with her, it was great!


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu running with Silkens









Colin's tail (I haven't been on DF much, I've been babysitting Colin for about 3 months now. He's 8 1/2 months old.)


----------



## gingerkid

Breaking in her new bed!


----------



## NorCalFMD

This is Klara. She's a Formosan Mountain Dog mix, and we're both new here, but I'm already loving all the great advice in this forum.


----------



## MosinMom91

Just waiting on mama to give some more head scratchings.


----------



## Sibe

We went to the vet today for the works. Every ~2 years we do blood panel, fecal, heartworm, and titer testing for parvo and distemper. We moved since last having this done and new vet doesn't do titers in house so we skipped that for today and will find a different vet to do it (difference between $100 each dog and $225 each dog).

Denali is muzzle trained so I put hers on before she went in the back.









Kaytu and I after she had her turn in back. She has a wart on the back of her neck that will be removed this Friday. They'll be giving her a local instead of putting her fully under since she doesn't need anything else done.


----------



## Sibe

Best. Job. Ever.


















Learning some manners


----------



## DaySleepers

Someone has opinions on getting up too early...


----------



## fredsmom

Fred's new favorite toy is...a unicorn.


----------



## russhw

img host

basket boy
adult image

<a href='https://postimg.org/image/bl92dbnn3/' target='_blank'><img src='https://s27.postimg.org/l5sp07cz7/0826161753a.jpg' border='0' alt='0826161753a'/><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://pixxxels.org/'>adult photo hosting</a><br /><br />


----------



## russhw

beagle lab mix i would say 50/50 he has a high retrieve thing going on and he wines and bays like a bagel love him to death 


picture upload
photo uploading
how to do a screen shot


----------



## crysania

Ben and my husband fell asleep together. <3


----------



## Inga

Ansel Francis working for his chicken but wondering why his mommy put him in girly mouse ears.


----------



## abenardini

Cocoa - the sad-faced princess. We think she's a Lab-Weim mix based on the undercarriage, ears, and body style (vet approved).


----------



## BecketG

My little girl Xena


----------



## BecketG

Xena visiting her grandma



















One of my many favorite pics










She loves a good brushing


----------



## CptJack

Dorks.


----------



## gingerkid

I love Snowball, but he's not very bright sometimes.


----------



## cookie.dookie

I call this one - Furrrgalicious.


----------



## LeoRose

Leo. Such a glamour girl....

2017-1-20 Leo Birthday DSC_0455 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Wet Beards

Sage, the middle girl with the white tip tail, is still a puppy.
She loves to snuggle between Mouse and Thistle. Problem is,
she's a wolfhound puppy and doesn't fit between them anymore.
Doesn't stop her from trying though.


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards, that is just too darling. A BIG puppy is still a puppy.


----------



## SnoopyandtheRedBaron

Tripod ?? And no Snoopy is not peeing. He's getting up from a flat position when I snapped this.


----------



## Wet Beards

Nothing like a dip in the cool creek on a hot day.


----------



## Sandakat

She looks very happy there.


----------



## Wet Beards

These dog houses were at the farm yard we were working at.
The owners said they are over 80 years old. One is about 6 feet high,
and the other, about 5.5 feet high. 
I just thought they looked pretty cool.


----------



## Sibe

I don't know what you were all doing at 10pm on a Wednesday night but I was stuffing Kongs and tracheas.










Fancy Kongs! Orijen kibble, the honest kitchen + grandma lucy's, and a chew down the middle. Either bully stick, lamb weasand (throat), or duck foot.









Trying this for the first time
1. Mix 1 cup of The Honest Kitchen with 1 cup of Grandma Lucy's Pureformance. Add 2 1/3 cups water. Consistency should be like gooey dough. (can obviously use whatever "goo" you want to as a binder, I did this because it's so easy to control the consistency, and it's dog food so is healthy and balanced)
2. Take 1 beef trachea and stuff with gooey mix.
3. Insert bulky stick or similar chew down the middle. 
4. Freeze. 
Makes 6 big snacks.


----------



## StrayRescuerJunior

Someone tell me


----------



## StrayRescuerJunior

Someone tell me whether it's a male or female. Also what breed do u guess.


----------



## DaySleepers

StrayRescuerJunior, we'll need a clear picture of either the dog's belly or under its tail - it doesn't look like there's a prepuce (the furry sheath that protects a male dog's penis) but the leg's blocking that area so it's impossible to be sure. I might hazard border collie or husky mix for the breed, but more and clearer pictures will make it easier to guess! How old?


----------



## gingerkid

We have liftoff!


----------



## Wet Beards

Can't use photobucket anymore. Just when I figured out how to use it. 
Going to try flickr. If I post this correctly.....and that's a big IF..
Sage and Thistle playing. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/d18672

How do you post a picture so that the picture shows without having to 
go to a link? 
And: gingerkid, I really want to see your lift off picture. Can you repost it?


----------



## Sydneyrocky

What I do is save them to my computer and then resize them with the photo program I have. Then I go to GO ADVANCED and do the attachment from the ICON, the one with the paperclip, then you click on ADD FILES, the BROWSE, pick the one you want from your computer file then click UPLOAD. If the size is ok it will show up in the bottom part of the screen and then you click on INSERT INLINE at the bottom, it will put a link in the post but when you post the post it will show up as a picture. It also makes an album of all the pictures you upload and can use them again. The key is resizing them first as it will tell you if it is too large when you go to upload it.


----------



## Wet Beards

Thank you very much sydneyrocky.


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu's adoptiversary / gotcha day is today! 6 years ago, adopted at a year and 7 months old. I love this beautiful, crazy girl. 



















"Maaaahm, why you do dis?!"


----------



## Jen2010

> Kaytu's adoptiversary / gotcha day is today! 6 years ago, adopted at a year and 7 months old. I love this beautiful, crazy girl.


 She is beautiful! Happy gotcha day!


----------



## Sibe

Bump because I don't know where to stick pics like this these days. Look, a sleepy baby doodle! I have the best job.


----------



## Sydneyrocky

So cute, love it!!


----------



## TGKvr

I wish I knew why some pictures show up for me and others are just blank spaces in the post.


----------



## huskylove1995

Sibe said:


> Kaytu's adoptiversary / gotcha day is today! 6 years ago, adopted at a year and 7 months old. I love this beautiful, crazy girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Maaaahm, why you do dis?!"


Your HUSKIES are beautiful 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wet Beards

Smiling wolfhounds.


----------



## Sydneyrocky

So cool !!


----------



## NorCalFMD

This monster is coming up on her 2nd birthday, and I still think she's the cutest thing around. Everyone, say hi to my love, Klara:


----------



## Sibe

NorCalFMD said:


> This monster is coming up on her 2nd birthday, and I still think she's the cutest thing around. Everyone, say hi to my love, Klara:


She's so pretty! Such a sweet face.


----------



## Sibe

Saturday vs Monday


----------



## Nugent

hamandeggs said:


> photo (1) by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr
> 
> Miss Biscuit Fuzzypants outgrew her collar (ahem, she's a year old and we thought she was done growing, but apparently not) so we got her a fancy new one made out of hemp with snazzy stars on it, because she is both a hippie and a patriot. I think it's rather fetching (har har).


Love those ears!


----------



## blenheimcav

New to the forum. This little girl has captured my heart. She has a ton of character and is eager to please. Say hi to Belle!





More pictures of her https://www.instagram.com/babybelle524/


----------



## Blanka

So beautiful and cute


----------



## pupperlove

Throwing pictures of Max into the mix


----------



## Sean424

He is trying to find me when I talk to him through the wopet pet camera!


----------



## otishenry




----------



## LeoRose

The expression on Leo's face cracks me up. 

2020-4-12 Dogs DSC_0157 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Wopet




----------



## 4EvaPups

Here are my two dogs: one is a pure chihuahua (on the left) named Minka and the other is a pomchi named Butterz. Both weigh around 3 lbs each


----------



## gloriafl

4EvaPups said:


> Here are my two dogs: one is a pure chihuahua (on the left) named Minka and the other is a pomchi named Butterz. Both weigh around 3 lbs each
> 
> View attachment 262679


so cute


----------



## Zub23

Gracie. Looks like a good daydream!


----------



## LeoRose

2020-7-22 Leo ADP PrCH DSC_0019 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2020-7-22 Lily ADP PrCH DSC_0113 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

I started a thread in the Dog Sports forum with more details.


----------



## lucasbolla

Here’s my girlfriend and our cutie Mochi!!


----------



## ClanWorgen

Went head first into the lake, but only once 😂


----------



## Abbylynn

Eddee (Schnauzer mix) and Abbylynn (Dobie/Rott mix)

















They are last of my original crew. My others have since passed on from cancer and a brain tumor. Eddee is almost 10 now and Abbylynn is 11 years old. Both are shelter dogs I acquired many moons ago.


----------



## stbob




----------



## Tater33

stbob said:


>


Is that Mr. Bill?


----------



## stbob

Tater33 said:


> Is that Mr. Bill?


Multipet Mr. Bill Plush Toy... 🤡


----------



## Beta Man

Vet sent “update” texts from neutering


----------



## K9luv

Ozzy boy


----------



## K9luv

Derp








This is his meme pic lol


----------

